# Portugal - Discover this beautiful country



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Albufeira – Algarve region – South Portugal


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice photos. I heard that there are eucalyptus plantations in Portugal. Got any pics of that?


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes its true. is a real pest in northern and central coast of Portugal. Only if he thinks about the quick profit of these trees in these areas that ruin the Mediterranean aesthetic that defined. consume too much water, destroy all species around it are more vulnerable to fire..hno:


they are built on 6 of the 18 districts of the countryhno: one photo of eucalyptus in Portugal


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hello mate! Thank you for creating this very good thread!
Aproveito e meto aqui algumas fotos, para te ajudar

*Lisbon - Chiado Quarter- Camões Square *








By Lissabona


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Lisbon - National Pantheon*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Oporto - National Theatre São João*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Oporto - Aliados Avenue*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Lisbon Metropolitan Zone - Sintra - Pena Palace*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Northern of Portugal - Chaves - Roman Bridge *


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Southern of Portugal - Évora - Roman Temple of Diana*


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

:drool: PRTUGAL !!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics :cheers:


tuga14 said:


> *Oporto - Aliados Avenue*


Especially this ^^ :rock:


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

tuga14 said:


> Aproveito e meto aqui algumas fotos, para te ajudar
> 
> obrigado


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

De nada
Thank u Hassoun and christos-greece:cheers1:


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Coimbra, Portugal*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Gerês National Park*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Monserrate Palace - Sintra - Lisbon Metropolitan Zone*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Évora - UNESCO Patrimony city *


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Library of the Palace of Mafra - Lisbon Metropolitan Zone*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Palace of Mafra*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*The Plaza near the Church on the top - Santarém*


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Great work Ruben, Tuga and Tom! :applause:

Keep it up! kay:


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Ondas!:cheers1:
Of course!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Wonderful pics and country, and bom dia de Camões!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tom_Lisboa said:


>


Great Madeira pic :cheers:


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

Mishevy said:


> Nice photos. I heard that there are eucalyptus plantations in Portugal. Got any pics of that?


Yes, unfortunatly, they replaced the native oak.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Originally posted in the portuguese forum (by Arpels)*










Contemporary part of the city of Lisbon.


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

:drool:^^


----------



## señor cara de papa (Aug 10, 2007)

eu amo te portugal! lo escribi bien?


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Great pics!! Portugal is amazing! kay:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

señor cara de papa said:


> eu amo te portugal! lo escribi bien?


almost!

"eu amo-te Portugal" would be the most correct way to say it!


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Lisbon - Pombaline Downtown - Rossio Square
*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Love in Lisbon....*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Cascais - The pharo´s Palace - Metropolitan Lisbon*


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Cascais is lovely. 50 meters far from that lighthouse there is the house of our last king.


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Oporto - "Casa da Musica" , House of the Music - architect Rem Koolhaas *


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*São Martinho Bay - Leiria District - Estremadura Region*


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

Bonito thread.... dá uma ideia muito geral de portugal... com cada foto a ser muito diferente da anterior, e a primar por nos encantar com subtis pormenores!

postei, sou português, mas não querem colocar uma foto por este post?


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you Portvscalemkay:

*Landscape of one of the islands of Azores*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Landscape of one of the islands of Azores with the Lagoa das 7 cidades (Lagoon of the 7 cities)*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Ponta Delgada - Archipelago of Azores - Island of São Miguel*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Elevator of Bom Jesus - Braga - Northern Portugal*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Quinta da Regaleira - Sintra - Metropolitan Lisbon*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Pena Palace - Sintra - Metropolitan Lisbon*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Fialho Palace - Faro - Region of Algarve - Southern Portugal*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*The Little Portuguese Venice - Aveiro - Northern Portugal*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Souto Mayor Palace - Figueira da Foz - Coimbra District - Central Portugal*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Souto Mayor Palace - Lisbon - Southern Portugal*


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

*One avenue - Lisbon - South Portugal*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*House of the Coimbras - Braga - Northern Portugal *


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Castle of Guimarães - The city where Portugal was Born ( Guimarães ) - Northern Portugal*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Theater (Theatro) Circo - Braga - Northern Portugal*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Central Avenue - Braga*


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

Amazing pics guys! nice work, very well done! :applause: :colgate:


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Gerês National Park - Northern Portugal*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hehehehe thank u Lissabona!:hug:
If u want u can put here more photos!


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

*Faro - South Portugal*


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Wonderfull pic


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Coimbra* 










(Author: daniel322)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tuga14 said:


> *Ponta Delgada - Archipelago of Azores - Island of São Miguel*


That pic -except the bmw on the right, and that car across the street on the right- looks like we are in the past! Perhaps in 19th century


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Montemor-o-Velho, near Coimbra, which arabic castle was conquered and then helped to protect Coimbra from the Moorish attacks


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Mértola, Alentejo


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice arabic influenced entrance to a home in Alcoutim, Algarve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful towns ^^


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Efharisto! 

Religious site of Our Lady of Fátima, central Portugal


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> Cascais is lovely. 50 meters far from that lighthouse there is the house of our last king.


Now it's an hotel 

Magical Lisbon


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

The Algarve coast


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

*Old Lisbon*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bluesence said:


> The Algarve coast


Awesome place :cheers:


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome place :cheers:


eheh, i'm glad you liked my region :cheers:

One more...

Castelo de Vide - Alentejo Region


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> That pic -except the bmw on the right, and that car across the street on the right- looks like we are in the past! Perhaps in 19th century


azores in 1890 :lol::lol:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

ahhhh, afinal ficou ali a dizer Millenium Bcp :lol:

continuem a postar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> azores in 1890 :lol::lol:


Exactly :lol:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Açores/Azores


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Lisboa/Lisbon


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

^^in 1940?:lol::lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Probably around 1900's -before 1940-


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

ruben.briosa said:


> ^^in 1940?:lol::lol:


1940 o quê?


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Gaia (Porto/Oporto region)


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Buçaco


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

ai de ti que não metas uma foto minha :lol: nem que seja dos threads das terrolas

btw: tem cuidado com as fotos sem fonte... mete sempre de onde tiraste.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

o thread é de todos, podes tambem colocar fotos ;D
vou dar uma espreitadela nesses threads das terreolas.

em relaçao à fonte das fotos, é responsavel a pessoa se ñ usar assinatura.
é mais grave é se recortar a assinatura. 'brigado pelo conselho


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Almourol Castle


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Albufeira (Algarve)


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Lisboa/Lisbon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Monsanto (very typical portuguese village)


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Mateus palace (Vila Real)


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Açores/Azores


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Awesome pictures Filipe! ;D
:applause:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

'brigado, tuga. mas as fotos ñ sao minhas 

Chaves


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Ericeira (best place to surf in Portugal)


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Lamego


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Arrábida Natural Park and Sado River


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Amarante


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Rio Âncora/Âncora river


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> Lisboa/Lisbon


Awesome aerial


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome aerial


without skyscrapers :bash:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Fátima


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Ponta Delgada (Madeira)


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> Monsanto (very typical portuguese village)


Typical village in this region!



Filipe_Teixeira said:


> Arrábida Natural Park and Sado River


Sado river there? where?



Filipe_Teixeira said:


> Ponta Delgada (Açores/Azores)


Not the city of Ponta Delgada obviously..


Good photos!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Porto/Oporto


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Sintra


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> Carvoeiro


WoW! Carvoeiro looks very nice place


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Cristo Rei - Catholic monument in Almada (Lisbon metro Area) with 75 m (1949-1959)


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Gerês National Park


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Ferragudo Beach


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> Gerês National Park


Autumn...


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Pessegueiro's Island


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Coimbra in a cloudy autumn day


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

Lisbon, Portugal:










near the cathedral:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

skysdalimit said:


> Lisbon, Portugal
> near the cathedral:


pasteis de belem :banana:
cathedral? maybe jeronimos monastery


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

The Algarve coast near Lagos:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Autumn in Monserrate (Sintra)


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Aveiro Channels close to Christmas


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Guadiana Bridge, Vila Real de Santo António


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Oil refineries, Leça da Palmeira


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Alentejo's Typical House


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Peace somewhere in a bit of rural Portugal


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Tu nao tens respeito nenhum pelos outros.. chegas aqui poes logo 4 fotos e nem das hipotese a mais ninguem de participar.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

porque, fern? é uma foto por post. cada um pode meter as fotos q quiser


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Fern said:


> Tu nao tens respeito nenhum pelos outros.. chegas aqui poes logo 4 fotos e nem das hipotese a mais ninguem de participar.


Conte melhor, foram 5. Não dá hipótese de ninguém participar? Meta 20 fotos! Não existe regra alguma quanto ao número de fotos a postar e basta olhar para as páginas anteriores para ver vários foreiros a postar mais que cinco fotos.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Sines


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Évora Cathedral


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Ferragudo


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Aliados Avenue, Oporto


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> Conte melhor, foram 5. Não dá hipótese de ninguém participar? Meta 20 fotos! Não existe regra alguma quanto ao número de fotos a postar e basta olhar para as páginas anteriores para ver vários foreiros a postar mais que cinco fotos.


Nao se trata de haver uma regra ou nao. Se e' para postar dez fotos seguidas entao mais vale junta-las todas num post. O ideia deste tipo de threads e' que todos possam postar um numero limitado de fotos.


Autumn in Braganca (by Karsh)


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

More autumn in Tras-os-Montes


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Fern said:


> Nao se trata de haver uma regra ou nao. Se e' para postar dez fotos seguidas entao mais vale junta-las todas num post. O ideia deste tipo de threads e' que todos possam postar um numero limitado de fotos.


Onde está isso escrito? O próprio autor do thread havia colocado milhentas logo ao início.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Entao editaste o post? Alguma admissao que nao queres que se saiba?
Nao tem de estar escrito em lado nenhum trata-se apenas de bom senso.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Caro Fern, sim editei, algum problema? 
Mera correcção ortográfica.
Então parece que aqui ninguém possui bom senso, excluindo-o a si claro.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Alentejo


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> :cheers:


^^


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Miranda do Douro*










*Miranda do Douro*


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Oh .. my pictures :lol:

*More Sines*










:lol:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^What a beautiful Lisbon suburbsuke:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

se é para fazerem essa participaçao mais valia estarem quietos.

o objectivo é dar uma boa imagem, digo eu.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

S. Miguel Island


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Vasco da Gama bridge, Lisbon


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Porto*

*Porto*


----------



## thebackdoorman (Jan 26, 2005)

Portugal, especially Porto looks really nice. And two big, comparable, cities in a relatively small country is pretty exciting.


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

Lovely Portugal!


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> se é para fazerem essa participaçao mais valia estarem quietos.
> 
> o objectivo é dar uma boa imagem, digo eu.


E' que nem vale a pena dizer nada... :bash:

@Costa- fixe essa imagem do Porto...

More from Porto by Johnnymass


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Brejoeira Palace


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Peneda-Gerês National Park by Johnnymass


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Alvarinho Vineyard, Minho


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

thebackdoorman said:


> Portugal, especially Porto looks really nice. And two big, comparable, cities in a *relatively small country *is pretty exciting.


Portugal in terms of territory is a medium country.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Costa said:


> *Porto*


This pic is very nice


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

thebackdoorman said:


> Portugal, especially Porto looks really nice. And two big, comparable, cities in a relatively small country is pretty exciting.





Smallville said:


> Lovely Portugal!





christos-greece said:


> This pic is very nice


Thank you guys, you are wellcome to visit our country when you have opportunity.

*"Atlantis"*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Évora - The bones chapel*


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*Orient Station*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Praia da luz*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^Madeleine MacCain.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

The snow has arrived... *Peneda Gerês*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Bragança*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Loriga*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

True Winter in Portuguese Highlands arrived:banana:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*In Estrela Mountain*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Baía D'Abra, Caniçal*

To break the cold.....

*Baía D'Abra, Caniçal*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Tower of Coimbra University*


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

My contribution 

*Palmela castle*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Other castle:

*Leiria Castle*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Peniche*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Óbidos*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Quarteira*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*[Redacted] Nova*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*[Redacted] Nova*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*[Redacted] Nova*


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Porto historic town

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574457

RL]


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## traveler99 (Mar 30, 2007)

I liked Costa Nova!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Costa said:


> *Costa Nova*


I like Costa Nova too :cheers:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^Is in Central/North Portugal near Aveiro city


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

traveler99 said:


> I liked [Redacted] Nova!





christos-greece said:


> I like [Redacted] Nova too :cheers:


Thank you very much. You are welcome here you know it.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Viana do Castelo*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Monte Gordo*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Ericeira


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Lagos


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Lisbon (old photo)*


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Lisbon is amazing!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pic of Lisbon :cheers: ^^


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Acho que deverias por a data ou indicar que é uma foto antiga. Pode dar uma ideia errada da capital do país. Esta foto parece-me dos anos 70-80: a praça ainda tinha estacionamento de automóveis.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^Sim tens razão!


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> ^^Sim tens razão!


Boakay:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Coimbra panorama*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Montijo*


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

^^ My city :banana:

Another photo of mine 

*Mafra Palace*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> *Montijo*


Very nice photos -like this- :cheers:


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

*Roman Temple in Évora City...a World Heritage site since 1986*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^:drool:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Covilhã*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Lisbon*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Lisbon*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Oporto*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Monsanto*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Torre S. Cornélio*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ some perfect pics, Costa and Gustavo__Almeida__
:applause::applause:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

MountMan said:


> ^^ some perfect pics, [Redacted] and Gustavo__Almeida__
> :applause::applause:


Thank you MountMan... our country is so beautiful like yours.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Portugal*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Idanha-a-Nova, Boom festival*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Idanha-a-Velha*


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Costa mete lá a fonte das fotos que eu quero saber.

Costa da Caparica at night


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Portimão/Praia da Rocha - Algarve Region - South of Portugal*


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Leiria - Portugal*

Enjoy my town! :banana:


Front view from the castle




Back view from the castle


Stadium


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*A typical rural landscape*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^Thanks.


*Amoreiras district, Lisbon*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome panorama ^^ :cheers: :drool: you can see all the city


not all city but a huge part 



Sawovsky said:


> He will be my host, but of course i want to see Lisbon, especially historical quarts, 'cuz i'm studying history


historical quarts of pombaline downtown have very interesting construction models, i like very much take a walk there  you can visit also the modern area of Lisbon and Cacais, Estoril, Sintra..




skysdalimit said:


> Thanks, the first pano was tough to do, as the photos barely overlapped, but it gives you a broader view of the city. Glad you enjoyed them!


yes, i like it. thanks for sharing


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Guimaraes


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Lamego


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Inside of S.Bento Station, Porto/Oporto


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Guimaraes


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Braga by night


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Madeira Island


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Inside new Fátima church*


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Lisbon


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

onde encontraste essa foto de braga, Filipe_teixeira?


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Another typical rural landscape 

*Caramulo* in central Portugal


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Batalha Monastery I*


















picture: besnard nicole


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Batalha Monastery II*


















picture: Manuel Garcia


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Nazaré I*


















picture: Marcin Kazmierczak


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Nazaré II*


















picture: Mirari Mirarer


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ :applause:
Imposing buildings and a nice place!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nazaré looks very nice town


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

costa said:


> *Nazaré II*


^^
impressive night shot :applause:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Miranda do Douro I*


















picture: Nuno Milheiro

PS: Guys thanks for your words.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Miranda do Douro II*


















picture: F.Luis


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Miranda do Douro III*


















picture: Paulo Lourenço


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

Batalha Monastery looks absolutely brilliant. Amazing photos!


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

m_m said:


> Batalha Monastery looks absolutely brilliant. Amazing photos!


Yes it is. UNESCO classified it as World Heritage.

It was ordered to build by our King D. João I to celebrate the Portuguese victory over the Castilians in the battle of Aljubarrota in 1385.

The king still sleeps inside.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Tua river in Carrazeda de Ansiães I*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Tua river in Carrazeda de Ansiães II*


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

costa said:


> *Miranda do Douro II*


esta foto ja foi colocada neste thread. se puderes retira-a ou substitui-a 
abraço


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Porto


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Spring in the *Alentejo* region (south)










*Just sorted it bluesence *


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

nice one!


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sintra*


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

*Sintra*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice beautiful, amazing place ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

Sete Rios, Lisbon



Photo by Tiaguito Fonseca


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

During the winter..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics too ^^


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Mértola I*



















picture: Jica e João


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Mértola II*



















picture: RobyBuby


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Mértola III*



















picture: leinaDoli


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Mértola IV*



















picture: Jica e João


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

costa said:


> *Mértola IV*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice and beautiful place :cheers:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice landscapes


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Leça da Palmeira*- industrial town in the outskirts of Porto


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*FAP*- Porto University Architecture School


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

why did you cut the original picture on the bottom? you are trying to hidde our reallity to the others?


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

The picture was larger than the screen and I decided to remove the bits that were irrelevant, do you have a problem with that? I can assure you that I am not ashamed of something I see throughout the outskirts of Brighton for example.
Besides if I wanted to hide something then I would crop everything from the Modelo billboard down on the other picture as well don't you think? 

But while we're at it why don't we discuss why some forumers always post pictures of the sames regions during the same season? No variety and no true representation of what Portugal is like and how most of us live.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

:hilarious :crazy:

Its like this: 



Fern said:


> Another typical rural landscape
> 
> *Caramulo* in central Portugal


In Caramulo Mountainrange many years no snow, and snow in Portugal only in the highest mountains annualy in the winter but for you its a typical Portuguese countryside:lol::lol: Inferiority complex of the cold and mega development north-European?:lol::lol:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Estrela Mountain, the highest of mainland Portugal*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> In Caramulo Mountainrange many years no snow, and snow in Portugal only in the highest mountains annualy in the winter but for you its a typical Portuguese countryside:lol::lol: Inferiority complex of the cold and mega development north-European?:lol::lol:


Did you not see the smiley? I was being sarcastic 
Besides we had 8 major snowfalls/blizzards in Portugal this year. In the UK there was one or two.. I don't have to prove anything to anyone, we had plenty of snow this year and it was great for everyone who does not wish Portugal was a barren wasteland ravaged by sandstorms and temperatures of 50C.

What you're saying isn't true though. But I guess that living in a place where it does not usually snow impedes you from learning about snowfalls in other parts of the country.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Fern said:


> The picture was larger than the screen and I decided to remove the bits that were irrelevant, do you have a problem with that? I can assure you that I am not ashamed of something I see throughout the outskirts of Brighton for example.
> Besides if I wanted to hide something then I would crop everything from the Modelo billboard down on the other picture as well don't you think?
> 
> But while we're at it why don't we discuss why some forumers always post pictures of the sames regions during the same season? No variety and no true representation of what Portugal is like and how most of us live.


No it wasn't. You cut the image in vertical. If the size was bigger would be in horizontal not vertical.










Looks you are the one trying to hidde real Portugal. Not me or Gustavo. 

Lets stop this conversation and put more pictures with quality. Not some random pictures with poor quality pictures like some guys are doing.


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

Lisboa


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

Leiria


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

Leiria, olddest part of the city and the front view of the castle.


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

Leiria, olddest part of the city and the front view of the castle. (2)



Leiria


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Santarém Cathedral - Ribatejo Region*









*River Tagus*










*Studio-House Carlos Relvas in Golegã - Ribatejo Region*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Luis87 said:


> Leiria, olddest part of the city and the front view of the castle.


Leiria city looks great Luis kay:


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

Luis87 said:


> Lisboa



:cheers: great shot!!!!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

wonderful pics, guys 
Elvas


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Almada (Lisbon suburb where i live )


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Uma foto por post tuguinha 

Lets reminisce over the Autumn colours 
*Porto* (all photos by johnnymass)


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Porto II*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Porto III*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Porto IV*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

costa said:


> Looks you are the one trying to hidde real Portugal. Not me or Gustavo.


Thanks for reposting the same picture..
When it comes to large pictures, which is the case since you can't see the bottom and the top without scrolling up and down, I tend to crop the bits that won't be missed. That is my choice so I would appreciate that you focused on your own pictures


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

Portimão beach, Algarve


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Lisbon*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful...


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

Cities of Portugal are brilliant. I really like the mix of old and new


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Amarante I*



















picture: Rui Queirós


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Amarante II*



















picture: Vítor Ribeiro


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Amarante III*



















picture: Nuno Manuel Baptista


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Marialva I*



















picture: Rui Pires


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Marialva II*



















picture: Rui Pires


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Marialva III*



















picture: Jorge Dias


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Fern said:


> Did you not see the smiley? I was being sarcastic
> Besides we had 8 major snowfalls/blizzards in Portugal this year. In the UK there was one or two.. I don't have to prove anything to anyone, we had plenty of snow this year and it was great for everyone who does not wish Portugal was a barren wasteland ravaged by sandstorms and temperatures of 50C.
> 
> What you're saying isn't true though. But I guess that living in a place where it does not usually snow impedes you from learning about snowfalls in other parts of the country.


Yup, correct. On the highlands. In UK, London, at sea level and in the south, there are snowfalls every year. In Portugal, there are years with just a tiny bit of snow on the highest mountains. This has been the most freezing winter in all northern hemisphere. It snowed even in Dubai and locals had no words to describe "snow". :lol:
Portugal is one of the most plain countries in Europe. Besides the Northern and Central interior, there are only a few high places...

The majority of Portuguese people live near the sea, in the Setubal - Viana axle and Algarvian shore. There are only a few mountains and a only with a few habitants each.

What are you bloody hell trying to compare here? You're too drowzy due to the freezing cold, which is tipical from the most developed of the developed countries. But Portugal, Spain, Italy, Greece have great weather. Everyone knows that Portugal has the most sunlight time in Europe and I'm very proud of it.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Portugal is one of the most plain countries in Europe? Where do u get these blotched fatcs?
No one lives in the Algarve.. as a matter of fact there are far more people living in Tras-os-Montes and the Beiras than in the Algarve and the Alentejo combined. That is precisely because the weather there has always been too warm for what the lusitans and later portuguese were used to ie the coolness of the highlands/mountains and northen coast.

You are right about one thing, the average annual temperature in the UK is 9c and in Portugal it's 14c so there is a big difference. However due to our geography we receive much higher levels of snowfall in proportion to our terriroty. This has been a cold year in both countries and yet our snowyest regions got many more inches of snow than Britains coldest. It just so happens to be this way. What really separates us are the cool and rainy british summers


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Portela (Lisbon Suburbs) ..interesting commie block's..


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Póvoa de Santa Iria (Lisbon suburbs)*


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

ao contrario da Portela, Santa iria ja merecia uma bomba nuclear :lol:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

S. Pedro do Sul


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Santa Maria da Feira castle I*



















picture: Hugo Landolt


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Santa Maria da Feira castle II*



















picture: Pedro Soeiro


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

On the opposite end, the wealthy parts and suburbs of Lisbon

*Lapa*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*São João do Estoril*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Monte do Estoril*

Unfortunately there is works in progress spoiling the picture. Whoever might be interested in what is being built here is the link 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208090&page=5


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*House in Moita*



















José A. P. [Redacted]


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Underwater town of Vilarinho das Furnas I*



















picture: Eugenio Pinto


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Underwater town of Vilarinho das Furnas II*



















picture: paulo santos


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Underwater town of Vilarinho das Furnas III*



















picture: José Manuel Almeida


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Underwater town of Vilarinho das Furnas IV*



















picture: Eugenio Pinto


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Underwater town of Vilarinho das Furnas V*



















picture: Rui Ferreira


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Bridge in Caniçada*



















picture: Nuno Milheiro


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

^^I love the ilumination of this bridge! It looks great.

Amazing photo and beautiful place!


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Good job for all! :applause:
Pois Fernito eu distraí-me


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

_By Flickr.com_

*Sintra - Lisbon Metropolitan Area - Vila Palace and surroundings *


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

_By Flickr_

*Açores Archipelago - St Miguel Island, Canário Lagoon *


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Porto I*



















picture: Miguel Afonso


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Porto II*



















picture: Yury Kiselev


----------



## Dponos (Dec 1, 2008)

wow it looks really pretty 
so this underwater town is a town that got flooded ??


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Dponos said:


> wow it looks really pretty
> so this underwater town is a town that got flooded ??


It was the construction of the dam. The town was below the water line and get submerged. 
When the dam is not full, the town emerge from the water again. 

We have several cities like that, but i think this one is the only one we can still see sometimes.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

costa said:


> *Bridge in Caniçada*


^^
nice capture :cheers:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

tuga14 said:


> _By Flickr_
> 
> *Açores Archipelago - St Miguel Island, Canário Lagoon *



simply amazing...


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Portinho - Arrábida*










The next photos are from Vitor Afonso.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Figueira da Foz city - Beira Litoral region*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Elvas fortress*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Roca Cape - The most western continental point of Europe*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*City of Nazaré - Central Portugal*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Serra Amarela, Ponte da Barca*



















photo: Pedro Albano Pinto


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Arribas do Douro, Freixo de Espada à Cinta I*



















photo: Henrik Als Nielsen


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Arribas do Douro, Freixo de Espada à Cinta II*



















photo: jose luis hidalgo


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Bruçó, Mogadouro*



















photo: Aleboland


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Aldea D'Ávila dam, Mogadouro*



















photo: jomaromu[/COLOR


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Impressive photo of Aldea D'Ávila dam, Mogadouro. Regards,*


----------



## igormaverick (Feb 20, 2008)

A região do Douro é muito linda!


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Berlengas island, Peniche I*



















photo: flickr


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Berlengas island, Peniche II*



















photo: flickr


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Berlengas island, Peniche III*



















photo: flickr


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Berlengas island, Peniche IV*



















photo: olhares.com


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Berlengas island, Peniche V*



















photo: flickr.com


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Berlengas island, Peniche VI*



















photo: flickr.com


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

*costa* Great job, really! But, I don't understand why Portugal gives to ukrainian singer only 12 scores on the song contest "Eurovision" :lol:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^:lol: :lol: Because there a large Ukrainian community in Portugal.

Anyway, great photos Costa.:cheers:


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*São Martinho do Porto - Center Region of Portugal*










_By Flickr_


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*São Martinho do Porto - Center Region of Portugal*










_By Flickr_


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

*São Martinho do Porto - Center Region of Portugal*










_By Flickr_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

costa said:


> *Aldea D'Ávila dam, Mogadouro*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive pic indeed


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Costa. Your photos are very beautiful.:applause: (Impressionantes diria mesmo)
You take them yourself ?


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

costa said:


> *Aldea D'Ávila dam, Mogadouro*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is the dam of Aldeadavila and it is entirely in Spanish territory, not in Portugal  

see: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presa_de_Aldead%C3%A1vila

So the right map is that one:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> That is the dam of Aldeadavila and it is entirely in Spanish territory, not in Portugal


Sorry but you are saying bullshit and lying to people like you already did. You are the person who put Portuguese city pictures in the Spanish thread, so you should maybe care of your country business's and leave the others alone.


This is the dam of Aldeadavila and stays in the border of Portugal/Spain. The river Douro define the border for some thousands kms.

Are you happy if i put a picture from the Portuguese side instead Spanish side? Now is Portugal.


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

Costa rules!!! :banana:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

The dam produces energy only for Spain, its capacity is considered only for Spanish capacity and above all, I have never put pictures of Portuguese towns in the Spanish thread. If you are thinking of Olivenza, it is Spanish and the Portuguese are the only ones which continue with that ridiculous and laughable claims.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

:crazy:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Joanina Library, Coimbra, Central Portugal*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Olivença, Alentejo region, Southern Portugal*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Door in portuguese Manueline style, Olivença II*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Armillary Sphere, symbol of Portuguese Disvories - Olivença III*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> *Olivença, Alentejo region, Southern Portugal*


That is ridiculous and an insult to Spain, I don't know why the Spanish forumers don't just report you for deliberate insult.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> That is ridiculous and an insult to Spain, I don't know why the Spanish forumers don't just report you for deliberate insult.


You are an insult to Portuguese people. Our state doesn't recognize Olivença like being Spanish territory and we like Portugueses don't do it too. So we post pictures from our cities and Olivença is one of them.

You care more about a foreigner country them about your own. I don't go to Bulgarian topics crying about your definition of borders and politics do i?

*Meet in your own business.*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

You are *not* the one to tell me what my interests are. So if you are so interested go to the Bulgarian forum and argue about borders although we don't have ridiculous claims.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> You are *not* the one to tell me what my interests are. So if you are so interested go to the Bulgarian forum and argue about borders although we don't have ridiculous claims.


What do you know about our claims? You know our history? You know the way Spain stollen us territory? The way they are trying to destroy our culture and patrimony in that city like they are doing in Galicia, Pais Basco, etc. nowadays? Just because you have Spanish friends doesn't mean they have the reason and the true in their side.

Grow up


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

In fact my best foreign friend is a Portuguese who is above all a nationalist and also shares those ridiculous claims. When you lose a war or are in a bad political situation you pay for that. Territorial changes are (or at least were) something normal. Olivenza is now Spanish and it is you who has to grow up. When the Portuguese conquered Indian cities which have nothing to do with you it is fair and when the Spanish take a town which was previously held by Castilla it is unfair. And if you know so much history you will know how the Portuguese seized Olivenza - when Castilla was in crisis in the succession.


----------



## napolit (Feb 9, 2006)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> *Door in portuguese Manueline style, Olivença II*


Who did take this picture? This picture isnt yours, I took that picture a lot of years ago (and I posted that in a thread, later it was moved with a quote to this one: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601112). You could ask me to post my pictures, or at least doing a quote.

Podias ter-me pedido licença ou dizer-me para o que ias utilizar as minhas fotos, ou fazer-me um quote. Outras fotos que mostraste também nao sao tuas. 

Al menos podrías pedir permiso y comentarme para qué utilizas las fotos, o citarme. Otras fotos que has mostrado tampoco son tuyas.

I am not sad, but you never said a nice word about me ("I like your pictures", "I agree with you", "we can be friends"). But at least now I know actually you don't think so bad about me, at least you like my pictures and for this reason you show them.


----------



## napolit (Feb 9, 2006)

costa said:


> *Marialva III*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, it isn't Marialva, it is Mêda (Marialva is a "freguesia" from Mêda, but this picture wasn't taken in Marialva). Anyway, the pictures you showed are great .


----------



## napolit (Feb 9, 2006)

Anyway, I post other picture of other "freguesia" (village) of Mêda

*Ranhados*










It is one of my favourite villages .


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Do you all decide now starting to spam this thread?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> *Olivença, Alentejo region, Southern Portugal*


Olivença town looks very nice - nice houses


----------



## Portvscalem (Jan 9, 2007)

Olivença is Europe, and that´s all we need...

Some day, regions/coutries like Kosovo would say de same... I hope...


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sintra, Royal Palace*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very beautiful place ^^ :cheers:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

what a weird palace  I like it too!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

Luis87 said:


> Another pic of Nazaré


*Very nice, good photo!!

The Royal Palace is awesome and big. Regards.*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Amoreiras, Lisbon*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Little historic village of Penha Garcia, Beira Baixa region, Central Portugal*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice town, i like the location of this town


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Praça de touros do Campo Pequeno, Lisboa*



















photo: meeg-el


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> The dam produces energy only for Spain, its capacity is considered only for Spanish capacity and above all, I have never put pictures of Portuguese towns in the Spanish thread. If you are thinking of Olivenza, it is Spanish and the Portuguese are the only ones which continue with that ridiculous and laughable claims.





Viva_Bulgaria said:


> That is ridiculous and an insult to Spain, I don't know why the Spanish forumers don't just report you for deliberate insult.


you MUST be kidding :lol: :rofl:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

costa said:


> *Praça de touros do Campo Pequeno, Lisboa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The building in the plaza looks really awesome :cheers:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> The building in the plaza looks really awesome :cheers:


 is not a building in the plaza. Campo Pequeno is a bullring. :cheers:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, Campo Pequeno is in the middle of a square... 
Sintra and Penha Garcia... :drool:

Funchal, Madeira, seen from the disco on the top of its harbour, where many cruiseships stop by


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

ixii o ruben foi banido!?!? Ele resistiu bravamente durante longo período de comentarios digamos 'complicados'. hahaha
Abraço ao povo portugues da terrinha


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lino said:


> Funchal, Madeira, seen from the disco on the top of its harbour, where many cruiseships stop by


Nice photo of Funchal, Madeira


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Eu amo a arena do Campo Pequeno.

Very nice!.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

Iptucci said:


> Eu amo a arena do Campo Pequeno.
> 
> Very nice!.


*+1. Regards.*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Loriga Village, Estrela Mountain, Central Portugal*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Landscape, Estrela Moutain*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> *Loriga Village, Estrela Mountain, Central Portugal*


Beautiful view  even with full of snow Portugal places are great


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^:yes: Also in Greece


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:hahaha: 



qwert_guy said:


> all i can say is WOW WOW Weee


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Old photo of Alandroal, Alentejo region*









Prof Godin


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Vila Nova de Mil Fontes I, Odemira*



















photo: rafael pedro


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Vila Nova de Mil Fontes II, Odemira*



















photo: rafael pedro


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Zambujeira do Mar, Odemira*



















photo: rafael pedro


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks for sharing your collections @costa keep it up...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Last photos are really awesome :cheers:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Marble quarry in Borba*



















photo: manuelquiros


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

costa said:


> *Vila Nova de Mil Fontes I, Odemira*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing place:master:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

costa said:


> *Zambujeira do Mar, Odemira*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers: kay:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Cabeço de Vide, Fronteira*



















photo: reciprocum


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... :cheers:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Fields in Alentejo*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Pessegueiro Island*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Torgal River*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Cape Sardão I*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Cape Sardão II*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Cape Sardão III*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Lisbon I*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Lisbon II*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Lisbon III*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Lisbon IV*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Lisbon V*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice one...


----------



## Fábio_Braga (Sep 7, 2008)

nice pics 
great job kay:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

That picture of the quarry is impressive!!

More from around *Beja in the Alentejo region* (southern Portugal)









by viriatuus


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics! :cheers:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Near Mirandela, Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro region, Northern Portugal*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Vila de Marvão I* (south central Portugal)

photos by Lissabona


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Vila de Marvão II*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Vila de Marvão III*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Springtime in Vila Nova de Famalicão* (northern portugal)

by Eagle


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Springtime in Vila Nova de Famalicão II*

by Miguel Arq


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Springtime in Vila Nova de Famalicão III*

by Miguel Arq


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

JohnnyMass said:


> *Lisbon I*


Great picture! kay:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Portela do Homem, Terra de Bouro*



















photo: Xavier Perdiz


*PS: You guys could put the location in the map from the pictures like i do.*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Cabanas de Viriato, Carregal do Sal*



















photo: Cyrille au Portugal


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Tomar I*



















photo: Dmitry Shakin


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Convent of the Order of Christ, Tomar II*



















photo: Dmitry Shakin


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Convent of the Order of Christ, Tomar III*



















photo: Dmitry Shakin


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Convent of the Order of Christ, Tomar IV*



















photo: Dmitry Shakin


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ 
Lovely photos. Diversity impresses me the interior of Portugal and many historical buildings!


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Porto I*



















photo: Dmitry Shakin


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Porto II*



















photo: Dmitry Shakin


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

MountMan said:


> ^^
> Lovely photos. Diversity impresses me the interior of Portugal and many historical buildings!


Thanks MountMan, glad you like it.  I will continue showing our diversity in photos on this thread. :cheers:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Discoveries Pattern I, Lisbon*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Discoveries Pattern II, Lisbon*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Alcácer do Sal, Alentejo Litoral Region, Southern Portugal*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> *Discoveries Pattern II, Lisbon*


This statue in Lisbon is really awesome


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Lisbon*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Bonjour? LOL


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Coimbra Acropolis, Central Portugal*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Azenhas do Mar, Estremadura region, Central Portugal*


----------



## oldirty718 (Feb 21, 2009)

ahhh... Portugal :drool: So many nice places, such a great architecture!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Yep! Indeed!


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^Thanks guyskay:

*Aveiro railway train station, Beira Litoral region, Central/North Portugal*


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> *Discoveries Pattern I, Lisbon*


Excellent!!

I love that kind if images, Lisbon is very cute!


----------



## _Wuk_ (Aug 21, 2008)

Portugal is so beautiful!


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes, is:yes:  Thanks rojecco and wukkay:



* Festival of Flowers in Campo Maior, Alentejo region, Southern Portugal*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> *Coimbra Acropolis, Central Portugal*


Awesome night photo of Coimbra  really great, thanks @Gustavo


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Castelo de Almourol, Vila Nova da Barquinha I*



















photo: nfcastro


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Castelo de Almourol, Vila Nova da Barquinha II*



















photo: nfcastro


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Castelo de Almourol, Vila Nova da Barquinha III*



















photo: nfcastro


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Santa Luzia dam, Pampilhosa da Serra I*



















photo: dino.lopes


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

^^
Impressive!!!!:uh:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Portuguese nature, Guarda*



















photo: Armando Caldas


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Great places Potugal kay:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pics :cheers:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Ponta dos Capelinhos, Faial island I*



















photo: Ulrich Thumult


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Ponta dos Capelinhos, Faial island II*



















photo: Christian Bølling


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Caldeira, Faial island III*



















photo: Pedro Moura Pinheiro


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> *Coimbra Acropolis, Central Portugal*


been there!! it's very nice!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Pena National Palace, Sintra. Pic taken by me, 2007.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Marvão. Pic taken by me in 2007.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Porto. Pic taken by me in 2007.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

bem-vindo! 
fantasticas fotos


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

costa said:


> *Ponta dos Capelinhos, Faial island II*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool: the waterrrrr...


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> bem-vindo!
> fantasticas fotos


Obrigado. Mais outra.

Not sure where I took this pic but I'm sure it was on my way to Cape St.Vincent (Cabo de São Vicente) .


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

TugaMtl said:


> Obrigado. Mais outra.
> 
> Not sure where I took this pic but I'm sure it was on my way to Cape St.Vincent (Cabo de São Vicente) .


Sta Cruz (Torres Vedras) - Praia de Sta Helena - I had the sames photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

costa said:


> *Santa Luzia dam, Pampilhosa da Serra I*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dam is really impressive :cheers:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Curral das Freiras, Câmara de Lobos I*



















photo: Romain11


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Curral das Freiras, Câmara de Lobos II*



















photo: Romain11


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Madeira airport, Santa Cruz*



















photo: Miguel Nobrega


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG! look at the highway... breathtaking....



costa said:


> *Curral das Freiras, Câmara de Lobos II*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice one..... but no space for terminal expansion... 



costa said:


> *Madeira airport, Santa Cruz*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
that's nice location for the airport


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

regjeex said:


> OMG! look at the highway... breathtaking....


that could be a challenge


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

^^ ther is a car park under the runway of the airport, and a sport complex :yes:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*the 3 International rivers - Douro valley by Marco Cunha Picasa*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*the 3 International rivers - Tejo valley by Marco Cunha Picasa*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*the 3 International rivers - Guadiana valley by Marco Cunha Picasa*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Portugal, my neighbour country, is really wonderful, his people is really nice, and is usually underrated. Viva Portugal!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

^^ we share the same raft, vivaaaaaaaaaaaaa Espanhaaaaa :cheers1:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Montemor-o-Velho castle I*



















photo: CarlosRibeiro


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Montemor-o-Velho castle II*



















photo: Carlos Berardo


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Valença do Minho* Village and the internacional bridge Valença (Portugal)-Tui (Spain)


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Picture I took of the Douro River in 2007.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Another one.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Bom Jesus elevator, Braga*



















photo: Rui Almeida


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Almada III


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

buho said:


> Of course, but it reminds to me moorish villages like Sidi Bou Said in Tunisia.


Has nothing to do. Only the white houses, architecture is different. White houses is very Common in all Southern Europe. And Spain has so much Moorish influence in its territory were therefore much more time that in Portugal.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Vila Nova de Gaia, Southern suburb of Porto*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Historic Centre of Porto*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Góis*



















photo: Norberto Tomé


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Santiago's cross?


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Nossa Senhora dos Remédios, Lamego I*



















photo: Ricardo Solha


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Lamego II*



















photo: [Redacted] Alba


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Nossa Senhora dos Remédios, Lamego III*



















photo: [Redacted] Alba


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Cathedral, Lamego IV*



















photo: pierre basson


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

buho said:


> Santiago's cross?


Yes. Probably Caminho de Santiago goes across Góis.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

buho said:


> Santiago's cross?


:yes:yep...


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

_*El Corte inglés*_ cross? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I did o caminho de Santiago portugues! :naughty:

*Capela dos ossos (Evora)*

Walls and columns are full of skulls :shocked:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks for sharing with us, buho..
another one


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

a plate in the chapel of the bones says *we bones that we are here for you we wait*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Statue at Buçaco Palace Hotel.


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

nice photos


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Falesia beach during nightfall


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

On my way to the top of Serra da Estrela.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

*event*

Rock in Rio Lisbon - 2006/2008










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn2ax_P9dnA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmwdy8y_o-0
(Linkin park, i was there  very good day.. LP, Orishas, Kaiser Chiefs, The OffSpring, Muse..)


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

*event*

Red Bull Air Race - Porto 2008









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kFW5bznJ8U


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

i really like this town  Tomar


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Playing with the bulls, Benavente I*



















photo: AAssuncao


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Playing with the bulls, Benavente II*



















photo: AAssuncao


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I would like to see a good photo of santuario do Bom Jesus do Monte (i think in Braga), it's an absolutely jewel!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

buho said:


> I would like to see a good photo of santuario do Bom Jesus do Monte (i think in Braga), it's an absolutely jewel!


yes, in Braga :yes:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

It's a pity that an image can't show all its meaning, simbology and relevance, but i would love to go there! (and to make the tour going down from the church, not going up, that would be too hard :lol


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Que belo santuário esse de Braga!


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

buho said:


> It's a pity that an image can't show all its meaning, simbology and relevance, but i would love to go there! (and to make the tour going down from the church, not going up, that would be too hard :lol


We need to know how to choose the images to show the beautiful places we have, other way they can lose their beauty. I guess Filipe_Teixeira try to find the better image to post, but this wasn't the best choice in my opinion too.

Let me try 



















The view over Braga









Inside


















The elevator from the city to the sanctuary


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

costa said:


> We need to know how to choose the images to show the beautiful places we have, other way they can lose their beauty. I guess Filipe_Teixeira try to find the better image to post, but this wasn't the best choice in my opinion too.
> 
> Let me try


No, no, no, what I really wanted to say is that there is not *any* photo that could really explain what the santuario is (in fact, I studied it because I had a signature called "Portuguese art", and this santuario took one hour and a half, talking about all his simbology, iconography, the sculptures inside of the capelas, fountains, statues...)


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Marvelous place :drool:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Cathedral Guarda I*



















photo: Henrique e Catarina,…


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Guarda II*



















photo: Jose Santos Silva


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

buho said:


> No, no, no, what I really wanted to say is that there is not *any* photo that could really explain what the santuario is (in fact, I studied it because I had a signature called "Portuguese art", and this santuario took one hour and a half, talking about all his simbology, iconography, the sculptures inside of the capelas, fountains, statues...)


i agree with you but i think that this situation is to every places because any picture can replace the smells, the looks, everything that we can feal when we are here. Not just the Santuario do Bom Jesus.. i think is all places.. 
do you like studied portuguese art? or is sooo boring? sry my english, is not very good :nuts:

fizes-te bem em colocar aquelas fotos, Costa. São muito superiores à que eu arrranjei e mostram uma muito maior àrea


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Capela do Calvário, Ferreira do Alentejo*



















photo: boni-pt


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Nossa Senhora D'Aires, Viana do Alentejo I*



















photo: TravelJLC


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Nossa Senhora D'Aires, Viana do Alentejo II*



















photo: LuPan59


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> do you like studied portuguese art? or is sooo boring? sry my english, is not very good :nuts:


It's not a problem, my english is not very good too :nuts: (and I think i can understand portuguese, and possibly you understand enough spanish)

I liked portuguese art, manuelino style overall


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Gustavo__Almeida__ you could be a little more restrict and selective on the way you put the images. Some are of very poor quality. 



tonight said:


> ^^
> how long is the bridge?


17,3 km. Longest in Europe and 5th in world.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Ponte Vasco da Gama, Lisboa*



















photo: ibraa14


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Ponte sobre o Tejo, Lisboa*



















photo: ibraa14


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Boas fotos, Costa kay:

porque é que rejeitas o nome oficial ponte 25 de Abril? És contra a mudança de nome da ponte?


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

*Lisbon half marathon and Mini Marathon*

Lisbon half marathon and Mini Marathon.
The Great race crossing the bridge 25 April "Ponte 25 de Abril"


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Roman bridge, Chaves I*



















photo: Sónia [Redacted]


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Chaves II*



















photo: Zepenato


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

^^
Amazing historic places!


----------



## ARGYRO (Nov 18, 2006)

OMG ... Portugal is just soo beautiful ... so much Historical places ... I love it !! ...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Lindo Portugal!
More photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing indeed  Ponte Vasco da Gama is awesome bridge too


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Mosteiro de Santa Clara, Vila do Conde*



















photo: Paulo Calafate


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Vila do Conde II*



















photo: Paulo Calafate


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Vila do Conde III*



















photo: Paulo Calafate


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Póvoa de Varzim*



















photo: Paulo Calafate


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Portugal Night*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Casa da Música (House of Music) Porto, Northern Portugal*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And the rest of places are very nice too


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

yes indeed


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> And the rest of places are very nice too





tonight said:


> yes indeed



I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Braga I


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Braga II


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Mosteiro de Tibães, Mire de Tibães


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

*event*

Lisbon (Lisboa-Dakar 2006)


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Praia da Ursa


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Costa de Caparica


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Matosinhos


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Torres Novas*



















photo: Portugueses eyes


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Moito bonito Torres Novas, con esa noria


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Igreja da Misericórdia, Angra do Heroísmo*



















photo: willyjenny


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Monastery of Santa Clara-a-Velha, Coimbra, Central Portugal*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Monastery of Santa Clara-a-Velha II, Coimbra*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Roman Ruins of Conímbriga II*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Roman Ruins of Conímbriga, Beira Litoral region, Central Portugal*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks buho.

*Coimbra pano at night*


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Fantástica essa panorâmica de Coimbra! :applause:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Obrigado tonyssa!

*Coimbra at night II*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Filipe Teixeira, essa foto é no Porto e não em Matosinhos


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Andre_Filipe said:


> Filipe Teixeira, essa foto é no Porto e não em Matosinhos


a rotunda da anémona fica em Matosinhos. Se 100 metros pra tras é porto e justifica mudar o nome, pede à moderação para mudar q eu não irei mudar


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

:hilarious


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Cabo Espichel, Sesimbra I*



















photo: Sfynxx


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Cabo Espichel, Sesimbra II*



















photo: Sfynxx


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Templo de Diana, Évora *



















photo: Sfynxx


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos once again :cheers:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Beautiful places costa.

*Porto, Northern region*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Portimão, Algarve region, Southern Portugal*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Aveiro*


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^Aveiro is a really nice city:cheers:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*FC Porto Portuguese Champion I*










photo: Daniel Portugal


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*FC Porto Portuguese Champion II*










photo: Daniel Portugal


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*FC Porto Portuguese Champion III*










photo: Daniel Portugal


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*FC Porto Portuguese Champion IV*










photo: Daniel Portugal


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

FC Porto hno: Sporting is where it's at.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Porto*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

E moito colorido!


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^*É* m*u*ito (...) 

Beautiful Porto:drool:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> ^*É* m*u*ito (...)
> 
> Beautiful Porto:drool:


Obrigado


----------



## dilikat (Jun 4, 2008)

costa said:


> *Cabo Espichel, Sesimbra II*


Nunca vi imágenes parecidas de Portugal, hasta me hacen pensar en Grecia, realmente muy especiales y diferentes!
Gracias por postarlas!


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^És grego? 
É normal exisitiram zonas parecidas entre Grécia, Portugal, Itália, Espanha, etc. É o mundo mediterrânico :cheers:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*São Miguel island, Açores*



















photo: Joe Taruga


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Amazing picture. ^^

Here's one of Porto.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*In and around Amares*
pics by Miguel Arq


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Caldelas Spa


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Rio Cávado I


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Rio Cávado II


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Quiaios Beach I* (central Portugal)
by Ondas


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

*Quiaios Beach II*
by Fmars


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Ponte da Ajuda, Elvas I*

_Ajuda bridge was constructed to connect the 2 Portuguese cities of Elvas and Olivença. Spanish army constantly destroyed it in way to isolate Olivença city from the rest of the Portuguese territory._


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Ponte da Ajuda, Elvas II*

_In 1994 Spanish government try to made an threat with Portugal to build a new bridge connecting the 2 cities. Portugal refuse it, as that would be a recognize of Spanish soberanity over Olivença territory and is patrimony. 

In 2000 was made this new bridge completly build and financed by Portugal._


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

^^
Amazing pic!


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Ponte da Mizarela, Vieira do Minho*

_The bridge made by the Devil says the legend._



















photo: hpacheco


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

costa said:


> *Ponte da Mizarela, Vieira do Minho*
> 
> photo: hpacheco


Espectacular esta última.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Tavira I*



















photo: Hippychick01


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Tavira II*



















photo: Hippychick01


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Tavira III*



















photo: gordiano


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

costa said:


> *Tavira I*


Tavira town looking very nice  i like the architecture style


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Estaleiros da Mitrena, Setúbal I*



















photo: reciprocum


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Estaleiros da Mitrena, Setúbal II*



















photo: reciprocum


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo I*



















photo: jesstof


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Outeiro, Bragança I*



















photo: outeiro


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Outeiro, Bragança II*



















photo: outeiro


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Outeiro, Bragança III*



















photo: Mao-Lin


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

The beautiful church of Outeiro is a National Monument!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Belíssimos monumentos! :applause:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

great place


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos in this page (last ones) are indeed beautiful


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Pico, Açores I*



















photo: Paul Nichols


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Pico, Açores II*



















photo: tarcalju


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Pico, Açores III*



















photo: fotoditzi


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

we see all the island of Faial (in the athor side of the channel) from the mountain...


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

As Ilhas dos Açores têm uma beleza estonteante! :drool:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

as praias da Arrábida e Porto Santo são lindissimas 

Estás a fazer um óptimo trabalho Costa


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Cuba I*



















photo: António Gatinho



Andre_Filipe said:


> as praias da Arrábida e Porto Santo são lindissimas
> 
> Estás a fazer um óptimo trabalho [Redacted]


Thank you Andre_Filipe.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Cuba II*



















photo: António Gatinho


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Cuba III*



















photo: António Gatinho


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Cuba IV*



















photo: António Gatinho


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

You're doing a good lob, Costa.kay:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Cuba V*



















photo: António Gatinho



tonyssa said:


> You're doing a good lob, [Redacted].kay:


Thank you very much my friend


----------



## xdexina (Jun 30, 2008)

Epá mas que excelente iniciativa de representar o meu país! Tão de Parabens!!!!!!:applause::applause::applause::tyty:
como é que eu desconhecia isto...:lol::lol::bash::bash:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

primeira vez e fizes-te o post mil :lol: 
participa connosco tambem


----------



## xdexina (Jun 30, 2008)

lol:nuts::nuts:
Ok irei contribuir mt brevemente!!!


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Fafião, Montalegre*



















photo: Canis Lupus Signatus


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Fraga do Sarilhão, Terras de Bouro*



















photo: VX36


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

é um sarilhão daqueles :uh: é Vilarinho das Furnas não é:?


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Arpels said:


> é um sarilhão daqueles :uh: é Vilarinho das Furnas não é:?


Sim, é na barragem de Vilarinho :yes:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Lapela, Montalegre*



















photo: LAMALONGA


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

kay: bem me quiz parecer k conhecia a vista, embora mais ao nivel da agua...


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Torre das Águias - Brota, Mora I*



















photo: José C


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Torre das Águias - Brota, Mora II*



















photo: lfrdeo


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Brota, Mora III*



















photo: Manuel Pinto


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Brota, Mora IV*


















photo: Manuel Pinto


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Peso da Régua I*



















photo: xico mendes


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Peso da Régua II*



















photo: xico mendes


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

É Brota*s*.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Quiaios, Figueira da Foz I*



















photo: RedFixe


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Quiaios, Figueira da Foz II*



















photo: RedFixe


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Buarcos, Figueira da Foz*



















photo: RedFixe


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Alcoutim I*



















photo: Pedro Mendonça


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Póvoa de Lanhoso I*



















photo: Tiago Cardona Félix


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Póvoa de Lanhoso II*



















photo: zitojesus


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Póvoa de Lanhoso III*



















photo: Abel M. Queirós


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Póvoa de Lanhoso IV*



















photo: Paulo Calafate


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Monastery of Batalha I*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Monastery of Batalha II*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Monastery of Batalha III*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Monastery of Batalha IV*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Monastery of Batalha V*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Monastery of Batalha VI*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Monastery of Batalha VII*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Monastery of Batalha VIII*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Monastery of Batalha XIX*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Great details Jonhny. Every little part of Monastery of Batalha looks a piece of art, extraordinary. :applause:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

:applause:	
Excellent photos, Costa and JohnnyMass. The monastery is magnificent!


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

MountMan said:


> :applause:
> Excellent photos, [Redacted] and JohnnyMass. The monastery is magnificent!


JohnnyMass deserves more than me. He post only his pictures. :bowtie:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank you!kay: I have hundreds more!:lol:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

I am glad that JohnnyMass post their own pictures, and it doing myself. Both deserve praise for a good present of your country. kay:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Monastery of Leça do Balio I*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Monastery of Leça do Balio II*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ Wow, that landscapes and photos :applause:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

kay: MountMan 

*Terras de Bouro I*



















photo: Xavier Perdiz


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Terras de Bouro II*



















photo: Xavier Perdiz


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Torre de Belém, Lisboa I*



















photo: Jessy-81


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Torre de Belém, Lisboa II*



















photo: Rui Mendez


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Mmmmm, very nice.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Santuário Nossa Senhora da Boa Nova in Terena, Alandroal*



















photo: Marco Nunes


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

Eita terrinha boa!!! Amarante parece ser lindo.

LS


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Castelo de Vide I*



















photo: Hélder Cotrim


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Castelo de Vide II*



















photo: Bas van de Sande


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Castelo de Vide III*



















photo: rgrant_97


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Berlengas


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Andre_Filipe just 1 picture per post 

*Red Bull Air Race, Porto I*



















photo: canbarbosa


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Red Bull Air Race, Porto II*



















photo: fernando barão (OFF)


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Red Bull Air Race, Porto III*



















photo: XabiX


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Montemor-o-Novo*



















photo: analide


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Armação de Pêra I*



















photo: dinkelring


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Armação de Pêra II*



















photo: KateiFux


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Faro I*



















photo: KateiFux


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Faro II*



















photo: KateiFux


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Border Portugal/Spain, Vila Velha de Ródão*



















photo: luife4


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice indeed !


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Which side is Portugal and which side is Spain? :dunno:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Which side is Portugal and which side is Spain? :dunno:


The photo is taken in Spanish territory looking to Portugal. Portugal (top/left) and Spain (right/bottom).

You can see here the location of the picture.


----------



## kawabata (Jul 31, 2009)

Serra da Coroa - Vinhais


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Eletrico 28: the line most beautiful in the world.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Good job guys. kay:

*Bullring inside the crater, Graciosa*



















photo: gnfreire


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Bullring inside the castle, Monsaraz*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice pics! :cheers:

Bull rings are really popular in Portugal and Spain! how often you have games with bulls in the bullrings? I thought it was once a year or something like that.. but I think I'm quite mistaken... :nuts:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

franpunk said:


> Nice pics! :cheers:
> 
> Bull rings are really popular in Portugal and Spain! how often you have games with bulls in the bullrings? I thought it was once a year or something like that.. but I think I'm quite mistaken... :nuts:


In average each bullring should have around 2/3 races per year. Then some of the most important bullrings can have 10/11 and the number 1 in Portugal, the Campo Pequeno in Lisbon can reach the 20.

Last year official government list said we had 307 licensed bull shows (races, largadas, festivals) width a total of 700.000 spectators.


----------



## kawabata (Jul 31, 2009)

Praça do Comércio - Lisbon


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Lisbon*


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

kawabata said:


> Serra da Coroa - Vinhais


this pic is yours? wonderful pano!


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

franpunk said:


> Nice pics! :cheers:
> 
> Bull rings are really popular in Portugal and Spain! how often you have games with bulls in the bullrings? I thought it was once a year or something like that.. but I think I'm quite mistaken... :nuts:


Also in Southern France 


Great photos people from Portugal:drool: Kawabata, where are you from? Cmps.


----------



## kawabata (Jul 31, 2009)

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> this pic is yours? wonderful pano!


It is, thanks!




Escalabitano said:


> Great photos people from Portugal:drool: Kawabata, where are you from? Cmps.


I was born in Bragança, currently living just outside Lisbon though.
-------------


Landedo, Vinhais:





http://www.mapadeportugal.net/localidade.asp?n=landedo&c=412&l=17927&t=gr


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

*Alcácer do Sal *








[/QUOTE]


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice new pics! :cheers:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Please credit all the photos you post here.

Thank you.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## kawabata (Jul 31, 2009)

Tuizelo village, Vinhais


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

^^
Amazing!:drool:


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

*Óbidos*


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

*Vidago*


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

*Arrábida Bridge, Porto*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Vasco da Gama bridge, Lisbon*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Alcobaça Monastery, Alcobaça*


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

*Mafra National Palace*


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

*Library of the Mafra National Palace*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Escalabitano put the map from the locations please. 

*N. Senhora d'Aires, Viana do Alentejo*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Santa Luzia, Viana do Castelo*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Serra da Estrela*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ all
wonderful pictures, classical motifs
:cheers:


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

MountMankay:


*Estrela II*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

wonderful photos


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

^^

*Antique Lisbon, I*


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

*Antique Lisbon, II*


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

Amazing pics


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

*Armação de Pêra*








by me


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

*Armação de Pêra II*








by me


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Rekarte said:


> A "Mãe" do Brasil,é muito linda!
> Um dos países mais lindos da Europa!:cheers:


E o pai quem é?:lol:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

amazing country! and only few hours from casablanca !


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Redalinho said:


> amazing country! and only few hours from casablanca !


Thanks Redalinho. Don't need more than 1 hour to go from Casablanca to Portugal. 


*Portalegre*



















photo: [Redacted]


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

*private beach at Benagil*


















by me


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

*private beach at Benagil II*










by me


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Wind Rose at the Padrão dos Descobrimentos monument*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice shots!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice pics.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Escalhão, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo*



















photo: Viriatuus


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Beautiful landscape and village.


----------



## kawabata (Jul 31, 2009)

Rio de Onor, Bragança:




http://img515.imageshack.us/i/300mapa.jpg/


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Palace of Buçaco, Mealhada*



















photo: sonsoles sj


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ :applause:
mystical atmosphere


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Porta da Vila, Óbidos


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Pego do Inferno, Tavira


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Pego do Inferno II, Tavira


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Porto I


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Porto II


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Palácio Nacional, Sintra


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Portinho da Arrábida, Setúbal


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Palácio dos Duques de Bragança, Guimarães


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Guimarães


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Sé, Viseu


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Vila Real


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Covilhã


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Chaves


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Palácio dos Távoras, Mirandela


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Palácio da Brejoeira, Monção


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Praia de Moledo, Caminha


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Beautiful Arrábida and Moledo:drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and very nice photos from Portugal :cheers:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Awesome pictures!!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing places! :drool:


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Este thread está muito bom!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Escalabitano said:


> *Aldeia de Monte Clérigo, Vincentine Coast*


^^
It's a paradise!!!:drool:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Serra de Água - Madeira *


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Lagoon in Gerês National Park*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Gerês Landscape*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Madeira Landscape*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Madeira - São Vicente*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Madeira*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Madeira - São Jorge*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Porto Santo*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Porto Santo 2*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Porto Santo 3*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ kay:
Madeira is a very picturesque
good photos


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Lisboa - Cais do Sodré


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Lisboa *- 25 de Abril bridge.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lisboa fountain, Rossio


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Palace in Cascais


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Lisboa *- rua do Carmo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TugaMtl said:


> *Serra de Água - Madeira *


Awesome really... :drool:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Madeira is awesome!!!!


----------



## rcalmeida (Jun 23, 2009)

edit


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

the picture of 25 april bridge are really wooow, awesome!!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Açores - Graciosa Island*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Açores *- Church in Horta, Faial Island


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Açores - Pico Island *


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Açores *- Flores Island Landscape


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Açores *- Flores Island Landscape (West Coast near Lajedo)


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Açores *- São Miguel Landscape I


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Açores *- São Miguel Landscape II


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome landscapes.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ :applause::applause:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Sintra I *


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Sintra II *


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Sintra III*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Tomar - Convent of the Order of Christ*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Tomar - Convent of the Order of Christ II*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Tomar - Convent of the Order of Christ III*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Tomar - Convent of the Order of Christ IV*


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Great Portugal ! :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and great :cheers:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Batalha Monastery*


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

*Almada* and Lisbon in the other side of river 



















just Almada now..







[/QUOTE]
by flickr


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

credo, depois de tantas imagens belas haha...


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Ponta da Piedade*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Old lamp in Lisbon


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Mafra National Palace*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Mafra National Palace II*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

That post lamp lovely. The older ones are usually the nicest.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Mafra National Palace III*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Mafra National Palace IV*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

And this palace has such a nice story associated with it.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Andre_Filipe said:


> credo, depois de tantas imagens belas haha...


devias te dar por contenter por viveres num pais onde existe Almada! 
nao, a serio. é uma cidade bonita vista daquele angulo, muito urbana. merece ser postada.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lagos Coastline


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Lisbon Church*











*by Pelha*


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Andre_Filipe said:


> *Ponta da Piedade*


:eek2::master:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Aveiro*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Aveiro II*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Aveiro III*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Aveiro IV*


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Great pics from Portugal as always


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Portugal really a very nice country!

Regards from Austria!

Ronald


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Guimarães*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Guimarães II - Paço dos Duques*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Guimarães III *


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Guimarães IV*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Guimarães V*


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Andre_Filipe said:


> *Ponta da Piedade*


:drool:



Guimarães is fantastic! European Capital of Culture 2012!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Évora - Igreja da Graça *


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Évora - Capela dos Ossos*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Évora - University*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Évora - Praça do Giraldo*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Funchal*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Funchal II*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Funchal III*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Funchal IV*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Funchal V*


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Fantastic Madeira!


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Fantastic Madeira!


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Évora and Funchal :drool:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Boat cruising on the Douro river (Porto Wine is made in this region).


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Palácio de Mateus*


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

What a beauty suburbs :bash:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

ó Barra que nojo. Este tópico serve para pormos fotos bonitas de Portugal, para darmos boa impressão, e não fotos de merda...


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

TugaMtl said:


> *Praia da Marinha*


Nice pic!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Andre_Filipe said:


> ó Barra que nojo. Este tópico serve para pormos fotos bonitas de Portugal, para darmos boa impressão, e não fotos de merda...


Concordo..não gostei dessa foto. Eu prefiro muito mais o Portugal antigo, com sua majestosa arquitetura, do que esse monte de prédios, até parece o Brasil..:bash:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Here's one to counterbalance Barragon's pics lol.


View of Lisbon from the Santa Justa Lift.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Pousada Castelo de Palmela*


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

^^ Splendid! :drool:


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

dutchmaster said:


> Concordo..não gostei dessa foto. Eu prefiro muito mais o Portugal antigo, com sua majestosa arquitetura, do que esse monte de prédios, até parece o Brasil..:bash:


lol
A arquitectura antiga de Portugal é lindíssima, mas a moderna também... agora a de subúrbios asquerosos já se sabe como é:bash:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TugaMtl said:


> Here's one to counterbalance Barragon's pics lol.
> 
> 
> View of Lisbon from the Santa Justa Lift.


Really very nice photo of Lisbon


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Portinho da Arrábida*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Portinho da Arrábida*


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing :drool:


----------



## Império-CostaAzul (Sep 20, 2008)

estão a faltar fotos bonitas de Lisboa no thread 
As imagens do Tuga não aparecem 

fora isso, excelente thread com fotografias magnificas, parabéns a todos aqueles que têm trabalhado para mostrar o nosso belo paìs. Com especial aplauso para o Costa


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

As minhas fotos devem aperecer ao fim do mês. Atingi a minha limite mensal de banda no photobucket.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Pico do Areeiro* - Madeira


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Lagoa das Furnas* - S. Miguel Island, Açores


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

portugal is beautiful!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:lol: haja humor bolas
*
Marvão*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208467&page=8


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

humor usa-se nos threads apropriados. neste thread existem muitas pessoas doutros países que veem as fotos, e convém mostrar um país bonito, e não essa porcaria que andas a por.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*São Martinho do Porto*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Convento de Santa Clara*


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*Marvão:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208467&page=8


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Mount Pico *- Pico Island, Açores


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool pic, but I did not know that the Azores received any snowfall.


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

^^The Monte do Pico in Azores Islands is the highest mountain of Portugal, 2.351m


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

It's great that Azores photo!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Chaves*










PS: That's a roman bridge.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Mete as fontes....

Please show the author's name...


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

As fontes vêm do flickr. Não sei quem as tirou.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Cool pic, but I did not know that the Azores received any snowfall.


in winter snow cover this peack (pico), and some times in when the winter is more cold than the usual snow cover ather high points in ather islands, but the pico its the only one o receive snow all years :yes:

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/11658012.jpg


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Rio Tejo* in Belver, Alentejo


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Fronteira*



















photo: manuelquiros


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Portel castle*



















Marco Nunes


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Peninha - Sintra*


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Metam as fontes por baixo das fotos!!!!!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Barragon said:


> Metam as fontes por baixo das fotos!!!!!


Eu não tenho as fontes das fotos no meu photobucket. Mas as próximas que vou colocar no meu photobucket vão as ter. Tem paciência lol faltam-me 17 fotos.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Typical house in Santana, Madeira


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Very beautiful all the photos, I like that Fronteira's pelourinho.


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

^^ O que é que estás neste thread de Portugal a fazer? Vai para os Fóruns Espanhóis falar mal do Brasil..:|


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Escalabitano said:


> ^^ O que é que estás neste thread de Portugal a fazer? Vai para os Fóruns Espanhóis falar mal do Brasil..:|


Wow, taliban? I've been posting in this thread since page 38...
If you talk about (for example) México violence problems, I have to declare you the war? :nuts:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Castelo de Vide *- Alto Alentejo 










by Joao Flickr


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Flower Festival 2009 - Funchal










by Made in Madeira Flickr


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Cliff Bay Garden is really pretty.

and that church in Ovar is so unique


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Serra de Montejunto*










by FrAntu Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Hiking from Pico do Arieiro to Pico Ruivo* - Madeira










by Made in Madeira Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Coimbra*











by FrAntunes Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Calheta beach *- Madeira


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Portugal is gorgreous


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very impressive hiking from Pico do Arieiro to Pico Ruivo and beautiful Calheta beach. Regards.*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Casa Seixas* - Cascais










by celopes Flickr


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

:bow:


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Fantastic Madeira!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Palácio da Pena Window close-up - Sintra











by JoCamp Flickr


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

well done, tuga kay:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Refectory in the Jerónimos Monastery - Belém, Lisbon


----------



## Marda (Nov 15, 2009)

Great country and people!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Igreja de Cortegaça* - Ovar


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Arado Cascade* - Braga










by BM Flickr


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

i love that church!

Gerês is so beautiful, many cascades there


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Porto*










by Kouks Flickr


----------



## hai123456 (Nov 14, 2009)

*UGG クラシックミニ*

海外セレブので大人気のUGG クラシックミニ5854ムートンブーツ！UGG Classic Mini !内側がもこもこの羊毛で密集していて、通気性群でムレ知らず。 ブーツ内にこもった熱や湿気を度に放出してくれるので、冬はもちろん、春や夏でも快?mに過ごせます。


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Câmara de Lobos* - Madeira


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Ilha das Pombas, view from Baleal


----------



## -Tomás- (Nov 18, 2009)

What a beauty country :shocked::shocked:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Casa-Estúdio Carlos Relvas* - Golegã


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Santa Maria da Feira Castle* - Aveiro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Vale de Covo Beach *- Carvoeiro, Algarve


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Alentejo Region Landscape*










by meira888 Flick


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

TugaMtl said:


> *Câmara de Lobos* - Madeira


Linda foto,o constraste do mar,com a costa montanhosa,e a pequena vila,muito linda a Ilha da Madeira


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Serra da Estrela* (highest point in Continental Portugal)










by Jose ferreira Jr. Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Christopher Columbus' house in Porto Santo, Madeira


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^ Algumas fotos não estão aparecendo..

Nossa aquela ali de Madeira tá sensacional!!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Quais? Elas funcionam todas para mim.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^ Estas duas últimas não estão a aparecer aqui..


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

It's strange, I can see them without any problem... :?


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful :bow:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

buho said:


> It's strange, I can see them without any problem... :?


Now I can see them

:cheers:

A doubt for the ones who lives in Portugal..there're sky resorts in the country?


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

There's only one. It's called the Vodafone Ski Resort in the Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Martim Pinto (Nov 23, 2009)

dutchmaster said:


> A doubt for the ones who lives in Portugal..there're sky resorts in the country?





TugaMtl said:


> There's only one. It's called the Vodafone Ski Resort in the Serra da Estrela.


One photo:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^ Cool..:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ +1 Also agree


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah, very cool!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Porto Santo Island* - Madeira 










by rudolfo elias Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Casa da Música Interior* - Porto










by carloscoutinho Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Surfing in Peniche during the Rip Curl Pro Search 2009










by Stefano Viola Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Camilo beach* - Lagos










by Rosa Gambóias/Away Flickr


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Surfing pic is brilliant!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Andre_idol said:


> Surfing pic is brilliant!


You can see more pics here: http://live.ripcurl.com/?photogallery

Peniche has awesome waves.


----------



## Desbundas (Nov 24, 2009)

*Campestral landscape in Alentejo region*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Bellisimas playas.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Furnas Hot Springs* - São Miguel Island, Azores










by Patxis Flickr


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*winter in the central massif (Serra da Estrela) 1*


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

*Jardim do Paço* - Castelo Branco, Portugal


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*winter in the central massif (Serra da Estrela) 2*

pic by Ilda Susana - Picasa


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*winter in the central massif (Serra da Estrela) 3*

pic by Henrique - Picasa


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*winter in the central massif (Serra da Estrela) 4*

pic by Henrique - Picasa


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*winter in the central massif (Serra da Estrela) 5*

pic by Henrique - Picasa


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

JBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB :bleep: nice gardin...


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry :nuts: The mountain is great too :lol:

(podes mover a minha foto para cima da tua primeira se quiseres...)


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Braga*










by Jose Ferreira Jr. Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Marvão*, Alentejo










by Jose Ferreira Jr. Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Serra de Montejunto* - Lisbon district










Jose Ferreira Jr. Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*São Bento Palace* (Portuguese Parliament) - Lisbon


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*São Bento Palace Interior I* - Lisbon


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*São Bento Palace Interior II* - Lisbon


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*São Bento Palace Interior III* - Lisbon


----------



## Carajás (Dec 3, 2009)

*Castle of Bragança and mountains*









foto: Luis Miguel


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

great. well done tugamtl kay:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Thanks.
*
Palácio de Estói* - Faro










by _Raúl_ Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

TugaMtl said:


> *Braga*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uau!
muito linda esta rua!
adorei as flores,e a forma de calçada em toda ela:cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^we need more avenues like that one


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Porto Santo Panorama*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TugaMtl said:


> *Braga*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like town Braga, looks really very nice


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Amarante*



















photo: [Redacted] Alba


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Porto*



















photo: Bernt


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Paço do Marquês* - Ponte de Lima










by Jose Ferreira Jr. Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Belos exemplos da arquitetura portuguesa!
entre as arquitetura europeias,é a que eu mais gosto:cheers:


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

Some of my photos...enjoy!

*Amarante* - North Portugal


*Castelo Branco*


:cheers:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

essa de Amarante vê-se muito mal por causa da luz. Não tens outra?


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

*Castelo Branco* - Jardim do Paço (Garden of the Episcopal Palace)

 

By Antero (Panoramio)


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Muy bonita ciudad.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Tuga essa foto não é um castelo em Ponte de Lima, é um paço acastelado, é o paço do marquês de Ponte de Lima...


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Arpels said:


> Tuga essa foto não é um castelo em Ponte de Lima, é um paço acastelado, é o paço do marquês de Ponte de Lima...



Ooops. Vão mudar o nome. É isso que dizia no Flickr.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Porto de Mós castle*



















photo: CPereira


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Linda construção,mas isso é um porto:?


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

No Rekarte, is a castle in the top of a hill on the city of Porto de Mós. 

http://www.google.pt/#hl=pt-PT&q=ca...a=&aq=f&oq=castelo+de+porto+de+mós&fp=1&cad=b


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Castelo Melhor, Vila Nova de Foz Côa*



















photo: Pedro Moura


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Menir da Meada*










source: blog expresso da linha


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

Andre_Filipe said:


> essa de Amarante vê-se muito mal por causa da luz. Não tens outra?


Igual a esta não...hno:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Arpels, ¿dónde fica ese menir? Creo que estuve allí hace al menos 10 años, y si no en ese, en uno muy similar...


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

buho said:


> Arpels, ¿dónde fica ese menir? Creo que estuve allí hace al menos 10 años, y si no en ese, en uno muy similar...


^^

The biggest _Menir _in Iberia with 4 meters tall and is located in Castelo de Vide.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Pomarão, Mértola*



















photo: belchior


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

costa said:


> ^^
> 
> The biggest _Menir _in Iberia with 4 meters tall and is located in Castelo de Vide.


Creo que fue ese, porque fue un fin de semana que estuve en Valencia de Alcántara (a 28 km de Castelo), pasamos a Portugal y nos desviamos por una señal en la carretera que indicaba el menir :yes:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

costa said:


> No Rekarte, is a castle in the top of a hill on the city of Porto de Mós.
> 
> http://www.google.pt/#hl=pt-PT&q=ca...a=&aq=f&oq=castelo+de+porto+de+mós&fp=1&cad=b


Ah,sim n tinha visto o "Castle" depois:nuts::lol:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Electricity Museum *- Lisbon










by António [email protected]ães Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Afonso de Albuquerque Square and Belém Palace* (Residence of the President) - Lisbon










by Monica333 Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Statue of Viriathus in Viseu










Leader of the Lusitanians in the Iberian Peninsula. He defeated the Romans on many occasions using guerrilla tactics.The only way they were able to defeat him was to bribe three of his tribe mates into murdering him. A lot of people talk about the Gallic Wars but they should look into the Roman conquest of the Iberian Peninsula which took them around 200 years to achieve.

There's also a statue of him in Zamora, Spain and on the arc of the Praça do Comércio in Lisbon.


----------



## Inquisição (Dec 8, 2009)

*Covilhã*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Fort in Funchal, Madeira










by ccgd Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Que estranho um forte todo amarelo


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Beaches and Seascapes*


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

uma foto por post pô :bash:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Traditional bride's clothing in Viana do Castelo - Festas de Nossa Senhora da Agonia '07


----------



## Krika Kriminals (Dec 10, 2009)

^^Wonderful traditions :yes:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

TugaMtl said:


> Traditional bride's clothing in Viana do Castelo - Festas de Nossa Senhora da Agonia '07


^^
_*
Little extra:*_

*"Festas da Agonia"*, maybe the biggest celebrations in Portugal.

During the 5 days of the celebration the girls show all their gold, there are a procession of dozens of boats in the river in homage to the Patron saint of the fishermans and many other actions.

This video say it all.


----------



## Krika Kriminals (Dec 10, 2009)

^^Viana do Castelo is really beautiful.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Cabo Girão* - Madeira

This is one of the hightest cliffs in Europe.










by Sitio do Neto Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Largo do Toural, Guimarães










by Chih Ping Flickr


----------



## Krika Kriminals (Dec 10, 2009)

TugaMtl, Madeira Islands aren't in Europe


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Krika Kriminals said:


> TugaMtl, Madeira Islands aren't in Europe


I know. Lets put it this way, it's one of the highest cliffs in the EU.


----------



## Krika Kriminals (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok.. Portugal have land in Europe (mainland and 7/9 Azores islands), America (2/9 Azores Islands) and Africa (Madeira Islands). :cheers:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

if Portugal is europe, madeira is europe too


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Palace Hotel of Bussaco Interior I *- Coimbra area










by Maria Castelo Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Palace Hotel of Bussaco Interior II* - Coimbra area










by Maria Castelo Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Portugal is one beauty with a unique character. I thought that the old buildings, churches, palaces have their own destictive designs.
Also, the natural landscapes are awesomely great.

___________________________________________
MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

^ Thanks for the comment

*
Ursa Beach* - Sintra










by jacinto policarpo Flickr


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

capricorn2000 said:


> Portugal is one beauty with a unique character. I thought that the old buildings, churches, palaces have their own destictive designs.
> Also, the natural landscapes are awesomely great.


Thank you!


----------



## pívea (Dec 12, 2009)

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> if Portugal is europe, madeira is europe too


:hilarious
Then French Guiana isn't America is Europe also. :crazy:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*National Coach Museum II* - Lisbon










by Flopess Album Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

A room inside the Ajuda National Palace - Lisbon










by Flopes Album Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Carvalho Beach - Carvoeiro, Algarve










by Flopes Album Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Bonita cor da agua!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*NPR Sagres III* - Pic taken in Aveiro

This ship goes around the world and represents the Portuguese Navy. It serves as a school ship.

Timeline:
-1937 Named: Albert Leo Schlageter as sailing training ship ordered by the German Navy Used for occasional training during World War II at the Baltic Sea, damaged by a mine Flag: Germany
-1945 Taken by the USA as reparation for the war
-1948 Passed on to Brazil Renamed: Guanabara Flag: Brazil End 1961: Taken over by the Portuguese Navy Renamed: Sagres III










by gabidra Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

NPR Sagres III detail pic

Notice Prince Henry the Navigator (Pretty ironic how he's called like this in English since he wasn't a Navigator) on the front of the hull.









by Eduardo Pelosi


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Zêzere river scenery










by Portuguese eyes Flickr


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Bragança I*



















photo: Bernt


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Bragança II*



















photo: Bernt


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Porto










* Alamer -


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Arches of the basilica of Our Lady of the Rosary - Fátima, Santarém District










by myobb Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Karri Knight*

Possibly the tallest tree in Europe, this eucalyptus was planted in 1890 and is 80 metres tall.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

amazing!:yes:^^


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

wow. I didn't know they could grow that tall.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Santa Clara Church* - Porto










by Luiz Eduardo Lupatini Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Museu Municipal* - Espinho










by damaso faria Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Madeira Scenery


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Mosteiro dos Jeronimos, Lisbon*










JTB Photo


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

View of Porto from the Clérigos Tower










by Sean Munson Flickr


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pics! :cheers:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great country!!


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Porto - 5 photos*


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^ Fantastic views :cheers:


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautful country!


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Sagres*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Marvão*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Óbidos*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Portinho da Arrábida*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Palácio do Freixo* - Porto


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Convent of the Order of Christ* - Tomar, Santarém District










by carlosarraiolos Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Luís de Camões' tomb in the Jerónimos Monastery - Belém, Lisbon










by Acyro Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Loulé Market* - Algarve










by Edithk2008 Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Póvoa de Varzim's City Hall* - Porto District 









by Sergio Ferreira Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Interesting building in Tavira, Algarve










by GuacamoleGoalie Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Dona Ana Beach* - Lagos, Algarve


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Palácio Sotto Mayor* - Lisbon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos of Porto in the above post


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Botanical garden in Coimbra 










by portuguese eyes Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Cliffs in Albufeira - Algarve










by niuniakaka Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Lonesome Traveler said:


> I love Portugal. Gorgeous pictures.


Thank you!  Portugal loves you too!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

S. Sebastiao


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Portinho da Arrábida - Setúbal District










by ap contremo Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Landscape in São Miguel Island, Azores.










by casimiro valerio Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Queluz National Palace I*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Queluz National Palace II*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Queluz National Palace III*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Queluz National Palace IV*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Queluz National Palace V*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Queluz National Palace VI*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Queluz National Palace VII*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Queluz National Palace VIII*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Queluz National Palace IX - Throne Room*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Queluz National Palace X - Music Room*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Queluz National Palace XI - Chapel*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Queluz National Palace XII - Embassadors Room*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Queluz National Palace XIII - Dom Quixote Room*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Queluz :applause:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

One of Portugal's larger and most beautiful gardens!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

JohnnyMass said:


> One of Portugal's larger and most beautiful gardens!


You know my weak spot! :crazy: But i miss a photo of the azulejo river.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the Queluz National Palace, looks indeed great


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

great pics Johnny! congrats :applause:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Furnas Lagoon and Valley* - São Miguel Island, Azores


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

buho said:


> You know my weak spot! :crazy: But i miss a photo of the azulejo river.


I'll post some photos of the Park later, tiled canal included!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Furnas Lagoon and Valley is just beautiful!


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Forte S. João Baptista, Berlengas*


----------



## Miguel Correia (Jan 3, 2010)

I want to go to Berlengas some day but I need boat... :drool:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

all you have to do is to buy a ticket and get aboard!


----------



## Miguel Correia (Jan 3, 2010)

JohnnyMass said:


> all you have to do is to buy a ticket and get aboard!


:lol:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Sala dos Actos, Universidade de Évora* - Évora 










by Gabriel Soeiro Mendes Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Vila Viçosa Ducal Palace I*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Vila Viçosa Ducal Palace II*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Vila Viçosa Ducal Palace III*


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice. kay:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Gavião *


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

hmmm...ok


----------



## Miguel Correia (Jan 3, 2010)

Esta apareceu no forum portugues :lol:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Costa de Prata (Silver Coast) 
Coast from Porto to Lisbon*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Padrão dos Descobrimentos* - Lisbon

Celebrates important figures (33 in this monument) that have taken part in Portugal's Age of Discoveries.










by bert k Flickr


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Impresionante.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Nascentes - São Miguel, Açores 










by Patxi64 Flickr


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

i like this kind of pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo/shot of Lisbon by TugaMtl


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Pinilla said:


> Não acho. Vê a última imagem de Lisboa. O seu céu azul não passa uma imagem de calor?


É diferente. Uma coisa é o céu azul, associado ao céu limpo = sol, calor, verão. 
Outra coisa é a cor azul em si. Não é uma cor "quente", nem aqui nem na China.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Igreja do Carmo*, Porto










by Odddutch Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Santuário do Senhor Jesus da Pedra* - Óbidos


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

TugaMtl said:


> *Igreja do Carmo*, Porto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linda a igreja
ate me lembrou uma daqui de Salvador


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Ultramar Monument* - Lisbon


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

View of Pico Island at dusk from Horta, Faial Island


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Church in Silves, Algarve










by faceymface Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Some building in Cascais - Lisbon










by Bongolnc Flickr


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Church of the Most Holy Trinity - Fátima*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

TugaMtl said:


> View of Pico Island at dusk from Horta, Faial Island


Awesome photo at dusk :cheers:


----------



## Gauthier (Nov 10, 2009)

What a wonderful thread!! I loved the fotos. It makes me want to visit Portugal so bad!!!  Amazing country!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Santuário de Nossa Senhora da Pedra Mua* - Cabo Espichel, Setúbal District


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Praça 8 de Maio* - Coimbra











by Guacamole Goali Flickr


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Does anyone know where this is?


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Praça-forte de Peniche* - Peniche, Leiria district










by bongolnc Flickr


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Impressive Potugal.... I very love a Portuguese , Mr. Calisto - Coach of Vietnam Football team.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Fern said:


> Does anyone know where this is?


Fern the image is not working


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

it is the ligth house in Mondego cape, serra da Boa Viagem, Buarcos-Figueira da Foz :yes: pois é o Henrique Calisto treina no Vietnam


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Lisbon
*One of the most beautifull cities in the world*​








by Fotografando...andando


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Igreja de São Pedro* - Ponta Delgada, São Miguel Island, Azores.










by Patxi64 Flickr


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Lisbon
> *One of the most beautifull cities in the world*​
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Jerónimos Monastery - Lisbon*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

TugaMtl said:


> *Igreja de São Pedro* - Ponta Delgada, São Miguel Island, Azores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belissimo interior,tem esta igreja!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Faro* - Algarve










by melinda Flickr


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Serra da Estrela*


----------



## Prego! (Feb 17, 2010)

Rekarte said:


> Lisbon
> *One of the most beautifull cities in the world*​
> 
> 
> ...





Porto
*One of the most beautifull cities in the world*​








by Daniel Portugal


----------



## Prego! (Feb 17, 2010)

Coimbra
*One of the most beautifull cities in the world*​


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

costa said:


> Fern the image is not working


How about now?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

eu sempre vi, vistes a minha resposta á tua pergunta no post # 2041 Fern:?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Prego! said:


> Porto
> *One of the most beautifull cities in the world*​
> 
> 
> ...





Prego! said:


> Coimbra
> *One of the most beautifull cities in the world*​


Indeed:yes:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Giraldo Square *- Évora










by Bongolnc Flickr


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

TugaMtl said:


> *Giraldo Square *- Évora
> 
> by Bongolnc Flickr


:dance2:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

View from Almourol Castle - Praia do Ribatejo, Santarém District










by Bongolnc Flickr


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Arpels said:


> eu sempre vi, vistes a minha resposta á tua pergunta no post # 2041 Fern:?


So reparei agora  Este ano nevou na Figueira ou a foto e' de 2006?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

não sei de quando é, em 2006 nevou junto ao farol desde ai não sei se nevou mais naquela zona :dunno:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*In this day of tragedy, here's a pic of beautiful Madeira*


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

So sorry for the Madeira disaster... 32 people dead because of the floods 
Regards to the portuguese people, e obrigado pelas fotos.


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

^^already up to 40


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

42 in accordance with the news  thanks!!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Portugal dos Pequenitos I* - Coimbra

_This is a theme park and consists of diminutive versions of Portuguese houses and monuments, and has pavilions dedicated to the former Portuguese colonies. It was founded in 1940 (during Salazar's dictatorship), and it is the work of architect Cassiano Branco._










by elRicko Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Portugal dos Pequenitos II* - Coimbra


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Portugal dos Pequenitos III* - Coimbra

The map shows Portuguese sea routes. The writing roughly translates to: And, if there had been more World, there [we] would have arrived. The saying comes from The Lusiads.










by Renata F. Oliveira


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I should go to Portugal someday.


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

*Praia Fluvial de Fróia - Proença-a-Nova*, Castelo Branco District



Hélder Conceição, Flickr


----------



## Markie (Dec 11, 2005)

Lisboa:


----------



## Prego! (Feb 17, 2010)

nice old street


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Typical building in the Chiado area of Lisbon










by piggie forever Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Caniçada, Peneda-Gerês National Park










by pedrosimoes Flickr


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

Beautiful landscapes and citys in Portugal!!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Bom Jesus Basilica* - Braga










by Vitor Fonseca Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Praia de Benagil* - Lagoa, Algarve


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Ponta Delgada *- São Miguel Island, Azores










by Rui Almeida Fotografia Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Pitões das Júnias*, Montalegre, Vila Real District










by adilson Faltz Flickr


----------



## Tiramisú (Feb 13, 2007)

Portugal is a really stunning country and the pictures certainly convey its natural and architectural beauty!

Saudações!


----------



## rominekarte (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very interesting the door. Regards.*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Some building (guy from Flickr said it was a shop) in Silves, Algarve










by romeodesign Flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the desing. Regards.*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Nazaré - Leiria District










by bengolnc Flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!!! That view, it's wonderful. Regards.*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Lisbon*










by atauri Flickr


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

What a beautiful country, neightbours ! I love it, and hope to visit it as soon as possible. Thanks for sharing these amazing pics!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic of Lisbon. Regards.*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Hospital Ortopédico Sant’Iago Outão - Setúbal District

This hospital was built in an fort.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Funchal* - Madeira










by lusofox Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Coimbra










by atauri Flockr


----------



## RJ-Travel (Dec 4, 2007)

Great!!
Amazing country! :applause:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

^ Thanks

*Carvoeiro *- Algarve










by lusofox FLickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!!! The Hospital Ortopédico Sant’Iago Outão is fantastic, that view. Regards.*


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Centro Cultural de Cascais* - Lisbon










by pedrosimoes7 Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting buildings! Great photos!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice the Centro Cultural de Cascais, I like. Regards.*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

franpunk said:


> Bellisimo Portugal Maraviglioso! (I know that's Italian I don't know portuguese sorry ) Very nice country!


In portuguese it would be _"Belíssimo Portugal Maravilhoso!"_ Not that different as you can see!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Beach at Cabo da Roca* - Sintra










by lusofox Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Mosteiro de Alcobaça *- Alcobaça, Leiria Disctrict










by bongolnc Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Alcácer do Sal City Hall* - Setúbal District










by lusofox Flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good and interesting architecture, I like the pic of Mosteiro de Alcobaça. Regards.*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
A arquitetura portuguesa é uma das mais lindas do mundo!:cheers:
estas ultimas imagens mostram bem isso:yes:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Typical house of the Alentejo region - Porto Covo, Sines, Setúbal District










by portuguese eyes Flickr


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

nice pics, this places are very beautiful


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

lovely house!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Thanks guys.

*Ponta de São Lourenço* - Madeira










by lusofox Flickr


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Portel*










photo: flickr


----------



## KarlArgelino (Dec 23, 2009)

Exotic country!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Praça da República* - Viana Do Castelo, Minho region










by molineli Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Linda a praça,e os predios historicos em volta


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Castelo de São Filipe* (Now a Pousada) - Setúbal










by Suzana Costa Flickr


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Portugal is one of my favorites countries in Europe. This mix between classical architecture and nature is fantastic.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Fort in Peniche* - Leiria District










by bongolnc Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Portugal is one place I really need to visit.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the Praça da República and very nice the view from Castelo de São Filipe. Regards.*


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

costa said:


> *Portel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had no idea such statue existed! It's so realistic and beautiful!:yes:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Batalha Monastery Courtyard* - Batalha, Leiria District










by bongolnc Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Landscape of the southern coast of São Miguel Island - Azores










by Patxi64 Flickr


----------



## Dezanove (Mar 8, 2010)

Landscape of the southern coast of Portugal near Lagos - Algarve


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Monsaraz Castle (turned into a bullring) - Monsaraz, Alentejo region










by bongolnc Flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!!! Very impressive the landscape of the southern coast of Portugal near Lagos. Regards,*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Castelo de Vide* - Portalegre district










by bongolnc Flickr


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Armona*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Castle at Castelo de Vide* - Portalegre district










by Bongolnc Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Belém Palace garden I* - Lisbon










by PalacetoLobato Flick


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*Belém Palace garden II* - Lisbon










by PalacetoLobato Flick


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great pics all of them, congratulations Tuga.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Tudo muito lindo!
Keep posting!:cheers:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Lovely places!!:drool:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

TugaMtl said:


> *Castelo de Vide* - Portalegre district
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took a very silimiar photo last year in Castelo de Vide :cheers:

Here it is:


----------



## pedromorais_20 (Mar 19, 2010)

Senhora da Graça , Mondim de Basto


----------



## pedromorais_20 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fisgas de Ermelo , Mondim de Basto


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Awesome the Belém Palace Garden and beautiful Fisgas de Ermelo. Regards.*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Evora - Carmo church*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Sintra*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Braga - The cathedral 1*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Braga - The cathedral 2*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Coimbra - Sé Nova*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Library of the Mafra National Palace - Mafra, Lisbon District










by bongolnc Flickr


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Window Sintra*

:sly:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lagos, Algarve










by bongolnc Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

São Miguel Island Landscape - Azores










by Joe Taruga Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome photos!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

View towards east of Madeira's north shore, from São Cristovão outlook (Boaventura) to Vereda da Entrosa and Arco de São Jorge










by Made in Madeira Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*São Lourenço Church I* - Almancil, Loulé










by Grufnik Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

*São Lourenço Church II* - Almancil, Loulé










by Grufnik Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Adorei... Obrigado pelas imagens!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Window Alcacer do Sal*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Porto*










photo: jbastos


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Somewhere in Madeira










by Pedro Jose Aguiar Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Convento de Nossa Senhora da Graça - Tavira, Algarve










by rui Ornel Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Room with crazy ceiling - Vila Viçosa, Évora district










by Bongolnc Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow, very nice kay:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

costa said:


> *Porto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lindissima cidade!:cheers:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lagos - Algarve










by portuguese Eyes Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lisbon










by portuguese eyes Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Berlengas Islands - Off the coast of Peniche










by portuguese eyes Flickr


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Portugal... :bow:


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Great pictures of this lovely country :yes:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Thanks

Igreja de São Pedro - Gouveia, Guarda District










by portuguese eyes Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Natural pool in Seixal, Madeira










by portuguese eyes Flickr


----------



## 5mentarios (Jul 30, 2009)

I love Portugal !! :banana:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Igreja de São João Baptista - Moura, Beja District










by portuguese eyes Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Cromeleque dos Almendres, Évora Distict

It is the biggest group of menhirs in the Iberian Peninsula and one of the biggest in Europe.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*25 de Abril Bridge, Lisbon*


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great pics! :applause:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Belver Castle - Portalegre District










by portuguese Eyes Flickr


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

A_Hamshari said:


> *25 de Abril Bridge, Lisbon*


???
Are you sure?
25 de Abril Bridge, Lisbon
One photo taken a few days ago.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

That was old picture from years ago, not recent.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Alter do Chão - Portalegre District










by portuguese Eyes Flickr


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

A_Hamshari said:


> *25 de Abril Bridge, Lisbon*


It isn't the Salazar (aka 25 April) bridge. But nice to try.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Are you sure? whereever I get my pics I make sure it is the correct location, and I remember when i took this it said 25 abril, but this pic definately outdated not recent


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

It isn't for sure. You can see on the picture pauloluso posted the difference between the two bridges.


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes but he said that one is taken a few days ago, but the one I posted maybe many years old... but will look into it tonight


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

A_Hamshari said:


> Are you sure? whereever I get my pics I make sure it is the correct location, and I remember when i took this it said 25 abril, but this pic definately outdated not recent


25 Abril bridge history

http://www.estradasdeportugal.pt/index.php/pt/empreendimentos-em-destaque

In construction:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

That is one of Florianópolis, Brasil bridges:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Building in Angra do Heroísmo - Terceira Island, Azores










by portugues eyes Flickr


----------



## Stefano Viola (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everybody...here is one of my pic from my last travel in Portugal (October 2009).


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you  More coming up next


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Pessegueiro Island*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Rocha beach, Algarve*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Alteirinhos beach, Alentejo*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Estoi Palace, Algarve*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*River Minho, Monção*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Ponte de Lima*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Peniche*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:drool:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Metam os autores das fotos sff


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love the Algarve! Thanks for sharing :cheers2:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Carreiros in Funchal, Madeira

You can read about it here: http://www.love-madeira.com/monte-toboggan-madeira.php










by madeInMadeira Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Cascais, Lisbon










by chihping Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Aveiro










by chihPing Flickr


----------



## Babete (May 3, 2010)

*Sesimbra*


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Gorgeous! Stunning part of Europe :cheers2:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

TugaMtl said:


> Cascais, Lisbon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esta arquitetura n parece ser portuguesa
mas são belos edificios


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

boas pics.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

View from Monsaraz - Évora District










by bongolnc Flickr


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Montemor-o-Novo*



















photo: Paulo C


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

Gorgeous shots. :drool:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic of Montemor. Regards.*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Moinhos do Dão - Close of Viseu


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

This is a stunning shot with the little, ruined stone house..


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Vila Velha do Ródão*


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

:drool:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Albufeira - Algarve










by portuguese eyes Flickr


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

costa said:


> *Vila Velha do Ródão*


:applause:
:applause:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Ponta de S. Lourenço, Machico*



















photo: joukokangas


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Elvas I*



















photo: wjaz


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Elvas II*



















photo: wjaz


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*Sintra*

By Visconde (SSC forumer)


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Pico Do Areeiro - Funchal, Madeira 










Made in Madeira Flickr


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice photos!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love the Algarve! Just an amazingly beautiful place..


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice view of Elvas. Regards.*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lombada da Ponta do Sol - Levada Nova , Madeira











by Made In Madeira Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonderful places!


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Amoreira Beach, Alentejo*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Chapel somewhere in the Algarve.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Solar dos Brasis - Torre do Terrenho, Transcoso


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Praia da Galé Leste - Albufeira


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Igreja do Pópulo - Braga


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Braga


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Caldeira Seca - São Miguel Island, Azores










by Azorina


----------



## Pesha (Aug 23, 2010)

A small beach on Portuguese Coast


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Ummmm, nudist beach Nice


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Find the diference...... , it´s no same place :yes:

*Portugal*








*Montecristy, Dominican Rep.*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Praia dos Tremoços - Lagoa, Algarve


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Berlengas Islands - coast of Peniche


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Conímbriga ruins - 16km from Coimbra


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Leiria


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Very beautiful Leiria :yes:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Couldn't the photographer have waited for that lorry to move out of the way??


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Fern said:


> Couldn't the photographer have waited for that lorry to move out of the way??



lol I didn't even notice that. Here's a better pic:













Bonus:


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

Portugal is sooo beautiful! The food and the people are great too, so if there'd be one thing to complain about it'd be that everything is just too perfect. :lol:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment! But things are hardly perfect in Portugal :lol:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Praia Nova - Porches, Lagoa


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Franciscan Seminary - Lisbon










by F Lopes Flickr


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Portuguese dessert*










photo: fortes


----------



## Valedora (Sep 10, 2010)

Such a beautiful country,Portugal...I really love the arhitecture.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful Portugal!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Covilhã - Castelo Branco District


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Serra Da Estrela


Jose Ferreira Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

View of Mount Pico from Faial Island - Azores


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Beautiful. This photo was taken in the neighboor island.


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

The last 2 are breathtaking


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Alter do Chão - Portalegre district


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice castle!


----------



## yuriart10 (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Mosteiro de São Miguel de Refojos - Cabeceiras de Basto










by LisbonVisitor Flickr


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Cathedral of Aveiro I - Aveiro*









Photo by painosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Cathedral of Aveiro II - Aveiro*









Photo by painosso


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Miradouro de Senharei - Arcos de Valdevez 










by Lisbon Visitor Flickr


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Arcada Hotel - Aveiro*









Photo by painosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Moliceiro I (typical Aveiro`s boat) - Aveiro*









Photo by painosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Moliceiro II (typical Aveiro`s boat) - Aveiro*









Photo by painosso


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Beja Castle










by BongoInc


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful,, :drool:


----------



## Rodrigo q (Oct 8, 2010)

thak you everybody for the pictures
too bad there arent many photos of modern arquitecture
i think portugal is completely forgotten buldozed by the spanish mass culture


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Portugal is lovely!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Bone Chapel in Faro,Algarve



















by BongoInc Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Interesting window in Aveiro










by Antonio Torres Ochoa Flickr


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Aveiro Train Station - Aveiro *









Photo by painosso


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Inside the Palace Hotel of Buçaco - Mealhada


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Organs in Braga's Cathedral










by Paulo Coelho Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

casa Do Alentejo - Lisbon


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Comporta Beach - Grândola 










By Jose Ferreira Flickr


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Azambuja I*



















photo: LPratas


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Azambuja II*



















photo: LPratas


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Azambuja III*



















photo: LPratas


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Douro Region - Where Port wine is made










by Monica Monguinhas Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Herdade do Esporão - Reguengos de Monsaraz










by Monica Monguinhas Flickr


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:drool: 258 it is in the street to make justice ;D


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Comporta Beach is absolutely beautiful. Regards.*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Jerónimos Monastery - Belém, Lisbon










by 5erg10 Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lagos - Algarve










by Been Around Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lisbon










by Monica Monguinas Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Guide at the Mafra National Palace - Mafra










by BongoInc Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Military Museum - Coimbra










by Coussier Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Beach in São Miguel - Açores



















by Jose Ferreira Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Lagos looks so peaceful.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I love portuguese baroque. Didn't know the guides at Mafra were dressed like that!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Quinta da Regaleira - Sintra










by BongoInc Flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Awesome pic of Lagos. Regards.*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lagoa das Sete Cidades - São Miguel Island, Azores










by Jose Ferreira Flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice and peaceful view. Regards.*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Chaves*



















photo: Adilson Faltz


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great scene, I like the bridge. Regards.*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

View from the Serra de Montejunto










by Jose Ferreira


----------



## kellymaklayin (Nov 4, 2010)

Portugal is one of my most favorite places in the world. nice beaches and nice historical building. really nice one here is nice capturing of Portugal all places. great photography, places looks very cool.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Interior of the Convent of Christ - Tomar

Headquarters of the Order of Christ, the successor of the Knights Templar. Incredibly influential during Portugal's Age of Discoveries.

Today the Military Order of Christ, despite its name, can be conferred on civilians and on military, Portuguese and foreigners, for outstanding services to the Republic, in parliament, in the government, in the diplomatic service, in the Courts of Justice, on public authorities or on the Civil Service.

The Vatican also has a version of this Order (named Supreme Order of Christ). It is its highest Order of Chivalry of the Catholic Church and only given to head of states and male Catholic Sovereigns. 










by RogerS09 Flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW Marvelous details. Regards.*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Valença










by Monica Monguinhas Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Scenery in Vimeiro - Lourinhã










by Monica Monguinas Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^great!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lisbon










by JotaCarmo2009 Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice !


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Palmela










by bongoInc Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Praia da Fontainha - Faro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Monsaraz










by BongoInc Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lagos, Algarve 



















by Jota Carmo 2009 Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Beautiful photo of Lisbon!:yes:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Hotel Oriental - Praia da Rocha


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Nice rock formation in Portimão










by Jota Carmo 2009 Flickr


----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful pics... do you have something from the Coimbra Region?


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

The Punisher 1924 said:


> Beautiful pics... do you have something from the Coimbra Region?


Yeah.

Coimbra:










by CGoulao Flickr

Joanina Library:










by F. Lopes Flickr


----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

TugaMtl said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Coimbra:


Thank you so much, nice work! Bom trabalho!!!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Pine trees in São Miguel Island










by Jose Ferreira Jr Flickr


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

*Hortensias flowers São Miguel Azores*

Hortensia - the flower symbol of the Azores in the same local  - Photo by me.


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Leiria's Castel*



Took by a friend of mine.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Portinho da Arrábida










by BongoInc Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

House/Building in Elvas










by Bongo Inc


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Faja Dos Cubres - São Jorge Island , Azores










by Carlos Pinto 73 Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Vasco Da Gama Bridge - Lisbon










by LuisLxRetinol Flickr


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

great pictures!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Monsanto










by BongoInc Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Building in Nazaré










by BongoInc Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Glória - Estremoz










by BongoInc Flickr


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Dukes of Bragança Palace I - Vila Viçosa *


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Dukes of Bragança Palace II - Vila Viçosa *


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Dukes of Bragança Palace III - Vila Viçosa *


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Duke of Bragança Palace Square and Pantheon of the Dukes - Vila Viçosa*


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Flowers festival (all in paper) - Campo Maior - Alentejo*


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Monsaraz - Alentejo*


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Santa Luzia, Viana do Castelo*









photo: [Redacted]


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Viana do Castelo*









photo: [Redacted]


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Valedora (Sep 10, 2010)

ambiente2008 said:


> *Flowers festival (all in paper) - Campo Maior - Alentejo*


Que beleza


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

lovely colors :yes:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

I love Viana!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Peniche










by BongoInc from Flickr


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Porto*









photo: newfvgffm


----------



## Yen sid (Jan 22, 2011)

*Monsanto II*


----------



## Yen sid (Jan 22, 2011)

*Botanical Garden of Coimbra I*










Johnny_Mass


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful! Azores are :drool:


----------



## Yellow Country (Jan 29, 2011)

Coimbra and Azores :applause:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Ponta de São Lourenço - Madeira










by Made In Madeira. Flickr


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Hello, 









_Lisboa_

More pics of Portugal


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Serpa Castle










by BongoInc from Flickr


----------



## by_law (Jan 30, 2011)

*Coimbra in a winter day*










filipe ft


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

_Lisboa, february 2010_

More pics of Lisboa!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Agora as fotos estão mais fracas


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ Não gustes dessa foto de Porto? O da foto de Lisboa com o Cristo-Rei?

Credo que essas fotos 'mais frecas' seriam as fotos as mais lindos em muitos outros paises!

E desculpe por o meu Portugues ruim, só sei um pouco das minhas ferias em Portugal...


----------



## by_law (Jan 30, 2011)

^Realmente a zona abaixo do Cristo Rei não é agradável à vista, é mais humilde.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Vine yards in the Douro Region









by Sandra R, from Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

fantastic photos but from now on direct links to the photos MUST BE provided. Simply write down "by flickr./image shack/photobucket etc." is no longer acceptable, sorry.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> fantastic photos but from now on direct links to the photos MUST BE provided. Simply write down "by flickr./image shack/photobucket etc." is no longer acceptable, sorry.



1. Go to Flickr
2. Search the author
3. Find picture.

Simple enough, no? 

I don't see the point in providing the link if you provide the author's name, especially since for most, the pics have been saved to image hosting sites such as photo-bucket and the actual original link to the picture has not been saved.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

TugaMtl said:


> 1. Go to Flickr
> 2. Search the author
> 3. Find picture.
> 
> Simple enough, no?


Sorry, it might be simple for us but its not good enough for flickr. We need to go by what they want us to do and we have no other option. Its either we comply or they will take away our right to hot link their photos. 

So please follow the rule or the photos will be removed. Thanks!


----------



## by_law (Jan 30, 2011)

*Historical village of Marialva, Center of Portugal*










miguel arq


----------



## by_law (Jan 30, 2011)

*The castle of Marialva*










pai nosso


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Cabo Da Roca










http://humannoyd.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=24#/d1zi1e


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

wow!^^


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

TugaMtl said:


> Cabo Da Roca
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stunning...:cheers1:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Alter Pedroso










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/5324190811/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## by_law (Jan 30, 2011)

*Figueira da Foz*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Sintra










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedrosz/2511532700/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great shots and thanks for providing the links! kay:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lagos, Algarve










http://www.flickr.com/photos/beto_frota/3671921840/lightbox/


----------



## neo basin (Feb 17, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

TugaMtl said:


> Sintra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love this shot...:cheers:


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

^^

Sintra is awesome :cheers:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Ponte de Lima, Viana do Castelo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/5376058495/


----------



## neo basin (Feb 17, 2011)

Great landscape! :drool:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

Lisbon









photo: Gerson LDN


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

Lisbon - Belém

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









Photo: Gerson LDN


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Fort in Monção









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/5366332987/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Avis









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/5324884474/


----------



## Closed Sea (Feb 22, 2011)

Great aereal of Lisbon :yes:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Viana Do Castelo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/5380387952/


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Coimbra | Mosteiro de Santa Cruz / Monastery of the Holy Cross *










daniel 322


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

^ Obrigado. kay:

Your sentiment in a great brazilian song written off Chico Buarque







*
Fado Tropical*
_Oh, musa do meu fado,
Oh, minha mãe gentil,
Te deixo consternado
No primeiro abril,

Mas não sê tão ingrata!
Não esquece quem te amou
E em tua densa mata
Se perdeu e se encontrou.

Ai, esta terra ainda vai cumprir seu ideal:
Ainda vai tornar-se um imenso Portugal!

Com avencas na caatinga,
Alecrins no canavial,
Licores na moringa:
Um vinho tropical.

E a linda mulata
Com rendas do Alentejo
De quem numa bravata
Arrebata um beijo.

Ai, esta terra ainda vai cumprir seu ideal:
Ainda vai tornar-se um imenso Portugal!

Guitarras e sanfonas,
Jasmins, coqueiros, fontes,
Sardinhas, mandioca
Num suave azulejo
E o rio Amazonas
Que corre Trás-os-Montes
E numa pororoca
Desagua no Tejo…

Ai, esta terra ainda vai cumprir seu ideal:
Ainda vai tornar-se um imenso Portugal!

Ai, esta terra ainda vai cumprir seu ideal:
Ainda vai tornar-se um imenso Portugal!_


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Évora | Praça do Giraldo (Giraldo Square) *at a sun of winter day, Alentejo region


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Évora II*


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

Not photo but a *video of Setúbal and Arrábida region*:


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Porto | City Hall I*










johnny mass


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Porto | City Hall II*


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

I just love this building! ^^


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Foz do Arelho


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Ribeira, Porto


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Algarve beach


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Arco de Santa Clara, Portalegre


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Madeira


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Faial, Açores


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

Virijat said:


> *Coimbra | Mosteiro de Santa Cruz / Monastery of the Holy Cross *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is also a National Pantheon, where the two first Portuguese Kings are.


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

Belém Tower and 25th of April Bridge, *Lisbon* at full moon March 19th


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Arcos de Valdevez I*









Photo by pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Arcos de Valdevez II*









Photo by pai nosso


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Estremoz*









photo: Lampiao2000


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Capuchos - Caparica*









photo: lampiao2000


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Old Lisbon*


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*old Lisbon II*


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

Great photos!


----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

ambiente2008 said:


> *old Lisbon II*


i like this....


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

^Medieval Lisbon is wonderful, like a village inside a great city :drool:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ In Terceira Island, Angra do Heroísmo :drool: Portuguese Islands :drool:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Photos in this topic are not being credited properly.

Please take a look at this sticky on how to do so [Flickr]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317661

This is exactly the reason why Flickr blocked Skyscrapercity this week. Please credit properly, or your photos will be removed. Thanks in advance


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Ni3lS said:


> Photos in this topic are not being credited properly.
> 
> Please take a look at this sticky on how to do so [Flickr]
> 
> ...


I don't see the problem if I rehost them to another website and post the original flickr link.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Portimão*



















photo: zbiada


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :drool:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Alvor, Portimão*



















photo: zbiada


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

You are doing a great job in this thread. Keep on!



Virijat said:


> *Évora | Praça do Giraldo (Giraldo Square) *at a sun of winter day, Alentejo region


This architecture is soooo distinctively Portuguese.


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Ponta da Piedade


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Azores 



azoresshop said:


> *Poço da Alagoinha (Flores)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1364699


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Tagus River


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

:master: Awesome


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Vila Nova De Gaia 



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/5339672002/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

Impressive solar plant! Alentejo is so beautiful...


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cabo da Roca (most Western point of continental Europe)*


IMG_0671 by cinx_ro, on Flickr
by my girlfriend


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

IMG_0674 by cinx_ro, on Flickr
by my girlfriend


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

IMG_0680 by cinx_ro, on Flickr
by my girlfriend


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

IMG_0700 by cinx_ro, on Flickr
by my girlfriend


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, awesome views.....


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Cabo da Roca looks truly amazing!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Conde de Castro Guimarães Museum - Cascais


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Landcape between Relva e o Pico do Carvão - São Miguel Island, Azores










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/5538524032/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful rolling landscape above....thanks.


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

view taking his picture is so cool :banana:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Berlengas Islands (Now a Unesco World Network of Biosphere Reserves (WNBR) site) - 10-15 km West of Peniche









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/5297079497/


----------



## darkerkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

cinxxx said:


> http://membres.multimania.fr/mitchbucannon/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=4805
> 
> 
> by my girlfriend


Awesome photo.I love this feeling~~


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

TugaMtl said:


> Berlengas Islands (Now a Unesco World Network of Biosphere Reserves (WNBR) site) - 10-15 km West of Peniche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful shot.....thanks for sharing..:cheers:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Porto Santo*



















photo: Vitor Reinecke


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

The coastline is priceless. You can the smell the fresh air by looking at these pictures...


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Albufeira, Algarve*



















photo: zbiada


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Noudar, Barrancos*



















photo: Marco Nunes


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....thanks.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Linguine


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Póvoa de Varzim



















photo: Paulo Calafate


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Póvoa de Varzim



















photo: Paulo Calafate


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Póvoa de Varzim



















photo: Paulo Calafate


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Coimbra



















photo: rgrant_97


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Tróia, Grândola



















photo: Marco Nunes


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

*In the streets of medieval Coimbra*









mastodon72


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Olivença



















photo: Marco Nunes


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Olivença



















photo: Marco Nunes


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Lisboa



















photo: Ricardo_Calhau


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Terras de Bouro



















photo: Ricardo_Calhau


----------



## Ennis (Apr 26, 2007)

Olivenza is not Portugal. :nuts:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Sorry, but i'm Portuguese, so i post pictures from what my country recognize as his territory.


----------



## Ennis (Apr 26, 2007)

Provocation if you enjoy doing, feel free.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (Jul 7, 2008)

costa said:


> Sorry, but i'm Portuguese, so i post pictures from what my country recognize as his territory.


lol...keep dreaming...


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Lamego​


















photo: [Redacted] Alba


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Lamego​


















photo: [Redacted] Alba


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Vila Viçosa​


















photo: [Redacted] Alba


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Monsaraz - Alentejo*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Ribeira do Algibre*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Pego do Inferno*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz beach*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Serra de Agua*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Porto da Cruz*


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

I love the name of the cities in Portugal. Keep posting :cheers:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Serpa



















photo: Marco Nunes


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Andre_Filipe said:


> *Cacela Velha*


This is the most interesting name hehe


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Basílica de Santa Luzia - Viana do Castelo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6066800158/in/photostream


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Alentejo landscape*


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Guimarães









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4238331029/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Ponta Delgada










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferreirafrancisjryahoocom/2665078547/in/set-72157605756145220


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Praia da Galé Leste, Albufeira









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/5658216151/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Montalegre Castle









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6099709544/in/photostream


----------



## Casssio (Aug 6, 2011)

Praia da Galé, linda!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

São Macário de Baixo Chapel - Serra de São Macário









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6128783970/in/photostream


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome pics.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Marvão









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/5539038279/in/photostream


----------



## helenlovely205 (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice picture, Keep post here.


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Hello, 









_Elevador da Glória_ - Album - Lisboa


----------



## laduchessa (Sep 5, 2011)

mmmmm, hermosas tomas de Portugal


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Nossa Senhora da Guia Church - Guia, Faro










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/5559051842/in/photostream


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

What a wonderful country. Small but is packing so much!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Forte de São Francisco Xavier do Queijo - Nevogilde, Porto










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6488732457/in/photostream


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Near Albufeira










http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.com/search/label/Galé


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Guarda










Arpels


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great updates, very nice pics from Portugal...:cheers:


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Thanks kay:


Historic Downtown, Coimbra










miguel arq


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Águeda River Valley










miguel arq


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Good pics!


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

*thank u*

nic pic


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Dona Ana beach, Lagos


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Lisbon









Aqui


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Avenida da República, Porto


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

A photo of Guimarães with six megapixels

http://paulobico.com/node/11495


----------



## brc20 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Braga, Portugal*

Stunning: 








by AAssembleia in http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jasvieira (Dec 1, 2010)

*Porto*

Porto


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jasvieira (Dec 1, 2010)

Porto


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!...stunning shot from Portugal...:cheers:


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Castelo de Almourol


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Lisbon


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Zêzere River


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Coimbra









Inês Saraiva


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Coimbra









Luís Borges


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Porto Santo


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Selvagem Grande


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Lisbon

]
Lisboa Oriental por Jobarque


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

edit


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

A street in Porto Côvo









photo of gouveia


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

A small beach in Alvor


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

The forms of Portugal


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Constância










Miguel arq


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Vila Viçosa I










pai nosso


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Vila Viçosa II










Barragon


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Vila Viçosa III










Barragon


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

^^ Great!
Beach also near Porto









Daniel Portugal


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful....:cheers2:


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

^^ kay:

Porto, City Park


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Historical Porto at night









Daniel Portugal


----------



## Susana08 (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh Daniel tiraste esta foto de onde? fiquei baralhada...


----------



## Susana08 (Mar 7, 2008)

Forget it, já descobri... lol foto porreira pá!!!!


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Praia de São Rafael


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Typical houses in center coast of Portugal

Costa Nova


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisbon, Ponte 25 de Abril









Miguel78


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

The location of the project for a third bridge in Lisbon


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Cbr Domes said:


> Lisbon, Ponte 25 de Abril
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a little similar to the "Golden Gate" bridge in San Francisco at first glance.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^True story.. San Francisco is the Yankee Lisbon :lol::lol: 


Lisbon Suburbs


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisbon Suburbs II


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Beach


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

the "Montado", a sort of cork oak savanna


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Beautiful :drool:

Savanna? lol :lol:

It's an typical landscape of Western Mediterranean - in Southern Europe - Portugal, Spain, France, Italy and a few in North Africa - Morocco.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Beach, Arrábida region









Bluesence


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisbon, Vasco da Gama Tower


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Beautiful long beaches.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Hvala 


Are in Arrábida (that region is in the peninsula south of Lisbon)

Other 









Bluesence


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Marvao*










Pic by Neoworld -> http://www.urbanity.es/upc/foto.php?id=597


----------



## qyon (Apr 11, 2012)

Lisbon


----------



## qyon (Apr 11, 2012)

Sintra


----------



## qyon (Apr 11, 2012)

Lisboa. View from tramway


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto




------------------



















--------------------
Porto


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Gorgeous photos from Portugal


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

_Lisboa velha cidade, cheia de encanto e beleza_ :cheers:





Gouveia said:


> Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Madeira International Airport, in surroundings of the city of Funchal










Rui Sousa


----------



## azoresshop (Feb 4, 2011)

Ponta Delgada, Azores Islands










José Borges


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cabo Espichel


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto Covo

















Porto Covo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Amazing photos! Very nice country! kay:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

:cheers: 
A great Euro for you!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Typical houses of Penhas da Saúde, Serra da Estrela (Mountains)









photo of gouveia


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Lovely pics!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Obrigado | Hvala :cheers2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing shot...kay:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^:yes:

It's even more beautiful with the winter snow


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Cbr Domes said:


> Typical houses of Penhas da Saúde, Serra da Estrela (Mountains)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photo. :cheers:

Parabéns pelo thread Ruben Briosa! kay:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^kay: O Rúben Briosa agradece :lol: 


Celebrations in Avenida dos Aliados, Porto
Futebol Clube do Porto (Porto Football Club) is the national champion 2012 of the Portuguese League









photo of Lino


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Luz, Algarve


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Muito bem :yes:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Palácio de Queluz (Queluz Palace), Lisbon region


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Palácio do Bussaco (Bussaco Palace), Coimbra region


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Palácio de Cristal (Cristal Palace), Porto


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Palácio da Pena (Pena Palace), Sintra


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^It is, unique palaces, very portuguese :yes:


Ilha de Tavira (Tavira Island), Algarve region - Southern Portugal


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

A photo of yesterday, begans the greattest student european party of Europe, _Queima das Fitas de Coimbra_


The _Serenata Monumental_ (Monumental Serenade) at midnight in _Sé Velha_ (Old Cathedral)









photo of Conde de Ameal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro













European Capital of Culture, Guimarães


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Évora


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

At the Algarvian Coast, Southern Portugal









photo of gouveia


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Cascata da Ribeira Grande, Ilha das Flores (Ribeira Grande Waterfall, Flores Island) - Azores, Portuguese Islands


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Nazaré 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/akemi-_-026-_-daisuki/6052970180/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Porto Da Cruz - Madeira









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/7167352550/in/photostream


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Castelo de Amieira do Tejo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/7205725220/in/photostream


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't know that castle of Amieira do Tejo :bash:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Wut?!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Cbr Domes said:


> Wut?!


Google Translate: 

"And what camera you have such beauty in Portugal snemali. And what a hotel with a cannon. I really liked the sea. Such a beautiful blue"


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice aerial shot on # 3182...kay:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^Isn't aerial..


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Portuguese Parliament I, Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Portuguese Parliament II, Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Portuguese Parliament III, Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Portuguese Parliament IV, Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Portuguese Parliament V, Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Portuguese Parliament VI, Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Portuguese Parliament VII, Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Portuguese Parliament VIII, Lisbon


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Portugal é um país lindo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^kay:

És português não?


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Gare do Oriente (Lisbon Orient Station)


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Gare do Oriente (Lisbon Orient Station) II


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisboa from São Pedro de Alcântara Belvedere


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Parque das Nações (Nations Park), Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Hitorical Lisbon from Santa Luzia Belvedere


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisboa from the Belveder of Portas do Sol


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Camões Theatre (Parque das Nações), Lisbon*


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Teatro Camões is nice.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes, Capital of Culture 2012


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Serra da Estrela










http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonio_torres_ochoa/6395144791/in/photostream/


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Mosteiro da Batalha, wonderful and with great valour to the nation! :drool:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

ACADÉMICA DE COIMBRA - WINNER OF THE PORTUGAL CUP







































:banana: :cheers2:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Not photos but a promotional video of Coimbra at the inauguration of Pedro and Inês Pedestrian Bridge. Is a little old but even excellent with a sound of the Guitar of Coimbra in the background but with a great contemporary beat 







The same video but in HD


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful shots and a very interesting video :cheers:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ kay: :cheers2:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

A typical landcape in Alentejo region at spring


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Interesting vegetation in Porto










http://www.flickr.com/photos/zedworks/4190237178/


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^Are wildflowers, typical in Portugal but that in Porto covered that houses in ruins.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

European Capital of Culture 2012


Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful countru, beautiful pictures


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Praia do Camilo, Lagos









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelswiet/6239182305/in/photostream


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great photos from Porto, Guimarães and Aveiro :yes:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Manteigas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Basílica da Estrela, Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

The city of Lagos in Algarve region is very beautiful :yes:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Terreiro do Paço, Lisboa


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

Terreiro Do Paço, Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

European Capital Of Culture 2012


Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santarem


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sesimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serpa, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

The House of Music, Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oceanarium, Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sao Martinho do Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Mountain


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Wonderful photos of my beloved country :drool:


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images from Portugal...:cheers:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you..

Again.. The Capital of Culture ´12


Guimarães


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

Sunset in Peniche.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

Paço de Arcos (Oeiras), near Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Geres National Park


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

:drool:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães 2012


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês National Park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães 2012


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Gouveia said:


> Coimbra


Good photo from my city


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very good


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Nazaré


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto Covo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evora


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Encarnação - Lisbon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6986742112/in/photostream


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Beautiful^^

Where is that church in Lisbon?


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Cbr Domes said:


> Beautiful^^
> 
> Where is that church in Lisbon?


http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Igrej...3SHRJXcUH29B9OlglsI8w&cbp=12,151.01,,0,-24.56


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Arredores de Marmelar 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/7401187418/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Igreja de São João Baptista - Moura









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/7400426540/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Porto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicobilou/249170613/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Evoramonte 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6993806493/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Seixal - Madeira Island









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6836893467/in/photostream


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Odeleite River










High Res:http://i.minus.com/i1yPiWh2qiH64.jpg

Location: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=portu...9082,-7.531643&spn=0.100736,0.154324&t=h&z=13


This is a real pic btw.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hehe. At first, I thought that on the picture is snake.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Igreja Matriz de Almodôvar









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6766201487/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Praia dos Caneiros









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6745091333/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Faro









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6684981379/in/photostream


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Algarve :drool:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bouro - North











Carvoeiro - South


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

European Capital of Culture ´12


Guimarães


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Odeleite River looks fantastic! Nice photo, TugaMtl. :cheers:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Poço da Alagoinha, Flores*


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Amazing! :cheers2:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

wow :eek2:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Portuguese Islands are incredible :drool:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães ´12


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Portimão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lisbon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunsward7/6916272432/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Leiria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

A few from the Algarve region:


Tavira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vilamoura


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão GP


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão


----------



## luisribeiro (Dec 29, 2009)

*GUIMARÃES*


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

É incrível como um país tão pequeno como Portugal possa ter tenta beleza natural história e arquitetura assim espalhada em si próprio


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Nazaré - Leiria









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jahmike/6106037113/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Tomar - Convento de Cristo - Claustro dos Filipes









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francisco_oliveira_portugal/5836335235/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Sete Cidades, S.Miguel - Azores









http://www.flickr.com/photos/acyro/6066962597/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Miradouro da Serra das Meadas









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6050692351/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

S. Bento train station - Porto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosmaug/6081763767/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

TugaMtl said:


> Funchal - Madeira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:drool:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Praia da Figueirinha, Arrábida










Praia da Salema, Algarve


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Porto de Mós


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Porto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulonet/5426382974/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lagoa Funda e Lagoa Rasa, Flores Island - Azores









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mgq82-10/5440134810/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

National Palace of Queluz - Queluz, Sintra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/henrique_silva/5018817978/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lagos

Praça Luis de Camões








http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanjolop/4946605286/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heldercotrim/4999717798/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heldercotrim/5040504902/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelswiet/6238607845/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

São Jorge Island - Azores









http://www.flickr.com/photos/duarteantunes/5005840037/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Pico Island - Azores









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucaquadrio/4767670103/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Samouqueira beach - Porto Côvo, Sines









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4787606419/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lisbon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7289813322/in/[email protected]/


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Portugal e com certeza um dos países mais bonitos da Europa.


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Sete Cidades, lagoa de Santiago - Azores, S. Miguel Island 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franciscoantunes/4281547780/in/[email protected]/


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

LOVE!!!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Joanina Library at the University of Coimbra










High Res: http://i.imgur.com/Hi3LO.jpg


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ One of the much jewels of my city :yes:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Church in Campo Maior, Portalegre









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3555576363/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Somewhere in Madeira 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/syl-best-pics/3535829996/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Bom Jesus Matosinhos - Porto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hfmsantos/3578439409/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Loivos do Rio - Montalegre









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ourigo1955/3611247617/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

View near Câmara de Lobos , Madeira









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3667711421/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Praia da Falésia - Albufeira









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimihendrixjones/3698752551/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Igreja do Espírito Santo - Évora









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hfmsantos/3862735229/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lagoa Do Fogo - São Miguel, Azores









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chorizo431/3665603919/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Calheta, Porto Santo island - Madeira









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7208667260/in/[email protected]/lightbox/


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

...amazing!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Quinta da Ínsua - Penalva do Castelo, Viseu









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/7357241064/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Sabrosa, Vila Real









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/7156905985/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Antigos Paços do Concelho - Viana do Castelo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/7310210848/in/photostream


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Viana do Castelo is very beautiful :yes:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Solar de Alcains - Alcains, Castelo Branco









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6342636172/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Mafra National Palace - Mafra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/belela-san/6308010234/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Mansão dos Oliveira Maia - Porto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6896247420/in/photostream/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Ponta de João Arens - Portimão









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/7021401319/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Igreja do Salvador - Torres Novas









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3582547783/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Praia do Magoito - Sintra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franciscoantunes/3557170681/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Hiking in Madeira 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ondrakroutil/4751505821/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Funchal - Madeira









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4877178478/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Praia de São Rafael - Albufeira 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6569110121/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Castle of Almourol









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6525157111/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Paço Episcopal de Pinhel









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/7077422345/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Fortaleza de Santiago - Sesimbra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6533076227/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Porto 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicobilou/249170613/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Pico as seen from Faial - Azores









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zinnie/2668382702/in/set-72157601584403551


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Fortaleza de São João Baptista do Pico - Funchal









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6401782619/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Mosteiro de Alcobaça Interior - Alcobaça









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6326127816/in/photostream


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Igreja Matriz de Estômbar - Estômbar









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6291473525/in/photostream


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm in love with Portugal!


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

What a thread :cheers:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Angra do Heroismo - Terceira Island, Azores









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marketingfacts/7604613310/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Jerónimos Monastery - Lisboa









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hfmsantos/3067717177/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Faro









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6701395331/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Aveiro









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcrrld/3471668644/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Fort of S. Julião da Barra - Oeiras









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlafrancisco/3259371469/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Porto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickvg/3307564788/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Mértola









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francislm/2887715633/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Guimarães









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmgbatista/3318971266/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Casino Oceano - Figueira da Foz 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3314310568/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Póvoa de Varzim









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francislm/2541207786/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Seminário Maior da Sagrada Família Diocese de Coimbra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peregrino27/2827736775/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Calçada do Duque Street - Lisbon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flavioduarte/2851187182/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Castelo de Abrantes









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2946045115/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Castelo de Vide









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3054343190/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Fanal - Madeira









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7301907490/in/pool-beautiful_madeira


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Funchal









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7254620082/in/pool-beautiful_madeira


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Superhero tile panel - Lisbon (Parque das Nações)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lisiperner/3915703263/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Castelo Rodrigo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lcabello/4500695535/


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Armação de Pera, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

European Capital Of Culture

Guimarães


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great photos here :applause:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Avis









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/7661500728/in/photostream


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Albufeira









Photo of Costa


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

nice!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Cliff diving at the Islet Vila Franca do Campo - S. Miguel, Azores










Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFp0KpqBFBM

More pics: http://www.balsas.lt/m/naujiena/611084


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## azoresshop (Feb 4, 2011)

It was a great competition! First time of Red Bull Cliff Diving in Portugal :cheers:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Sintra 










High Res: http://freebestwallpaper.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Palacio-da-pena.jpg


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

Andre_Filipe said:


> Tagus River


Is this an annual event? On what date is it? It is amazing!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

No, only that time..

Great :yes:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Lago do Parque da Pena


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Gavinhos, Penacova









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7613747216/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

magnificent....


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

TugaMtl said:


> Gavinhos, Coimbra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool:

Very beautiful, but Gavinhos belongs at the mucipality of Penacova not Coimbra. It's the municipality in the right border of Coimbra, northeast


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Cbr Domes said:


> :drool:
> 
> Very beautiful, but Gavinhos belongs at the mucipality of Penacova not Coimbra. It's the municipality in the right border of Coimbra, northeast


Fixed.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Penacov*a* ^^


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Olivença, Castle










My photo


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Agueda 









More pics: http://www.amusingplanet.com/2012/07/colorful-floating-umbrella-installation.html


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Alcácer do Sal 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jvsafonso/2812688124/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Praia de Santa Cruz beach - Torres Vedras









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlantys67/2711094127/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Lisbon 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bogusiaswierczek/7387310470/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Coimbra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coussier/2883266128/in/pool-portugalouro


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Terceira island - Azores









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vento-na-praia/7804483738/in/[email protected]


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Capela dos Ossos (Chapel of Bones) - Alcantarilha









http://www.flickr.com/photos/victormk1/7389475850/in/[email protected]


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Fajã in São Jorge island, Azores









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vento-na-praia/7813891940/in/[email protected]


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Good photo, Tavira is very nice


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*Santuário de Fátima/Fátima's Sanctuary*



Lino said:


> Efharisto!
> 
> Religious site of Our Lady of Fátima, central Portugal



Fico emocionado quando vejo o santuário de Fátima. 
Eu queria estar lá.

I feel touched when I see the Fátima's sanctuary. 
I'd wanna be there.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Fátima is beautiful, we feels peace..


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Fortress of Santiago do Outão


----------



## azoresshop (Feb 4, 2011)

Cities of Lagoa and Ponta Delgada - S. Miguel Island - Azores










Paulo Melo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Azores :drool:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Vale das Furnas, Azores









Photo of José Borges


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Near Piornos, Serra da Estrela


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Near Portinho, Arrábida


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Inside of Mosteiro dos Jerónimos, Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Mosteiro da Batalha, Batalha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto Covo








[/url]


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcobaça


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Viçosa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Reguengos de Monsaraz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sesimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsaraz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

2012 Capital of Culture

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mafra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Valença


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

:applause:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Some beach..


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ice Bar - Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mira D´aire Caves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arab room - Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oceanarium - Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Beach party - Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

City of Guimarães

European Capital of Culture 2012


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Mountain


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portuguese guitar


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice photos :cheers2:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Monserrate Palace Music Room Ceiling - Sintra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aida_dasilva/8106887139/in/[email protected]


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Leiria


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Évora


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

nice.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Faro


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Monsaraz 









my photo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mafra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Manteigas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carrapateira beach


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santo Andre Lagoon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes, Euro Capital of Culture´12


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

:yes:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

December in Lisbon


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Manteigas looks so magic :drool:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

It is, thanks Luk 

Mirandela


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

great pics!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Portimão


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisbon


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## The_Knight_rider (Oct 22, 2012)

Gouveia said:


> Manteigas


belas fotos, amigo
Portugal é lindo


----------



## The_Knight_rider (Oct 22, 2012)

Cbr Domes said:


> Lisbon


Nice pictures


----------



## The_Knight_rider (Oct 22, 2012)

Cbr Domes said:


> Piódão


Nice pictures, again


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Ponte 25 de Abril (25 April Bridge)
Lisbon


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Christmas in Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Figueira da Foz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Zambujeira do Mar


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

SOTTOMAYOR Palace - Lisbon

Palacio Sottomayor by catb -, on Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Ribeira D'Ilhas, near Mafra


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Pedrógão Grande


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Campos do Mondego ("Fields of Mondego"), 
In Montemor, between the cities of Coimbra and Figueira da Foz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

City of Guimaraes

2012 European Capital of Culture


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

edit


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sao Martinho do Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Mountain


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

The region of São Martinho do Porto is very beautiful :yes:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Gouveia said:


> Estrela Mountain


wow so so beautiful?? Is that snow??? what is the high of this mountain??


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^Yes is snow. The highest point of this mountain (Serra da Estrela) is 2000m but it's in other area. It's the second highest mountain of Portugal. 


Praia da Falésia, Vilamoura


----------



## azione (Nov 27, 2012)

Wonderful photos.
I've been in Portugal two years ago for two weeks. 
I visited Lisbon and Algarve.
Beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks kay: Where are you from?


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Mountain


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Church ceiling in Beja


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Convent of Christ in Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro river, Oporto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Armaçao de Pera, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Medieval Fair in Belmonte


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Conímbriga


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães 2012


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santa Maria da Feira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Nazaré


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estoril


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cordoama beach


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Évora


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Porto 









Christophe Horoyan


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

National Museum of Ancient Art
Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Batalha


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Albufeira


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Porto Airport


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

Troia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsanto


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Miranda do Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto tower


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sagres


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estremoz


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães old town


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estoi


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Quarteira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Juromenha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bragança


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Buçaco


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Miramar beach


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Mountain


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penedono


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guincho Beach


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vilamoura


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Nazare


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Souselas


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisbon


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Coimbra
pedestrian bridge in Mondego river


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Gerês


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Not a photo now, a little video of Porto

56865294


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

OC260123 by nuno.marques.cruz, on Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great! ^^


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisboa


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisboa II


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisboa III


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Ponta Delgada


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Queluz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto central Hospital


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo Coastline


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Geres National Park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Linhares da Beira Historical Village


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrabida, Setubal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Redbull Race Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aljezur


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro Motorbike Concentration


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mafra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

edit ed


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsanto Historical Village


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto Football Stadium


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Coimbra


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Coimbra II


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo de Bode


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gouveia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Real de Santo Antonio


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira Island


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serpa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sardoal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Flor












http://www.flickr.com/photos/martex/953396/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Burgau










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8038187331/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo











http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmsm/6018608399/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rui_gv_nunes/4561320298/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/amandamm/8258491407/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ss1design/7043327275/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon












http://www.flickr.com/photos/eduardoventurafotografia/7523756288/sizes/l/in/photostream


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve










http://www.flickr.com/photos/remi-steyer/6172886216/


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Piodão Historical Village










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rfbp/4262687387/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Beja











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6983049886/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrearq/2914846371/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Armacao de Pera











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7243949740/


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Gouveia said:


> Burgau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sea coast of Southern Portugal is amazing :drool:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










http://www.flickr.com/photos/moacirdsp/2555877106/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lindoso









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6989278125/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo










http://www.flickr.com/photos/j_rodrigues/4569351548/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evora









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fortes/4176899097/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro










http://www.flickr.com/photos/miguerfoto/5215802080/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monchique











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1343465108/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickymor/3602989073/sizes/l/in/photostream


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8309587203/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Madeira










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sylberlol/2652281717/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Foz do Arelho









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosariogarcia_obidos/6365281195/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/8211538409/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo de Vide










http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Jewish-Ghetto-32854467


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/josenatal/5426449126/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/francislm/3531993010/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro River


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas










http://www.flickr.com/photos/diogommr/8207772307/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro









http://www.flickr.com/photos/asantiago/5078117957/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra











http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Pena-Palace-Lake-251211988


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Estremoz









photo of gouveia


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisboa


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisboa II


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisboa III


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisboa IV


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Cascais I


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Cascais II


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Cascais III


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Estoril


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great pics gouveia. The location of Marvão is incredible!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Mountain









http://fotos.sapo.pt/pjesus/fotos/?uid=7LlM8sYGy21HSc6AguQj#grande


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes










http://fotos.sapo.pt/almalusa/fotos/?uid=yKp00Z3mzno9VTZka2Lb#grande


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto.. by me.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Évora









http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-P...ando-no-espacoflotando-en-el_27.html;1101;731


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Electricity Museum ,Lisbon










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedro_soares/2236045406/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Electric car Museum, Oporto











http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcrcasimiro/7810935664/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

GREAT THREAD, WITH GREAT PHOTOS!!!
Congratulations to everyone


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manta/2962154767/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Miguel13 said:


> GREAT THREAD, WITH GREAT PHOTOS!!!
> Congratulations to everyone


Thanks Miguel..


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Luz, Algarve











http://www.flickr.com/photos/hartmannflickr/4871555288/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^Maddie..


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ferragudo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And do not forget to credit those great photos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ And do not forget to credit those great photos


those not credited, are mine..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gouveia said:


> those not credited, are mine..


If these are your photos, then you should add "my photos"


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Sines









photo of gouveia


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pics.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Fado

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlsaguar/4473683241/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pns185/4334638375/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Mountain










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sonia_guerreiro/6710110609/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iphil_photos/3925859135/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alter do Chão










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5356652099/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oeiras










http://www.flickr.com/photos/luismiguelines/6312486082/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra











http://www.flickr.com/photos/coussier/2289595812/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Moura










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2440589336/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pajares/5971650460/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5234507114/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedrohora/4948279345/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moacirdsp/2498163826/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

*Nazaré* from above


Nazaré por Pilar Azaña, no Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro










http://www.flickr.com/photos/macica/2784646426/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alvor









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoa/3614094595/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro river, Oporto










http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Rio-Douro-103737328


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila do Conde


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães









http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Old-City-35922842


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Beaches of Arrábida V









my photo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Beaches of Arrábida VI









my photo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Beaches of Arrábida VII









my photo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Tróia









my photo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Tróia II









my photo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Sesimbra









my photo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Sesimbra II









my photo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Sesimbra III









my photo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Sesimbra IV









my photo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Sesimbra V









my photo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Sesimbra VI









my photo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Figueira da Foz









photo of Sérgio Vieira


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Figueira da Foz II









photo of Mauro Correia


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Figueira da Foz III









photo of Carlos Antunes


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice Pics! Lisboa is amazing!

*Please, visit my thread with wonderfull Brazilian landscapes:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586293


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks! ^^




Ermesinde


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Estrela Mountain


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Évora









http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-P...97937956%2Fin%2Fset-72157603292226136;422;599


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisbon









http://guias-viajar.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/fotos-lisboa-elevador-santa-justa-003.jpg


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lamego









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592785


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon










http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=+nacoes#/art/Parque-das-Nacoes-129452783?_sid=2d1d54be


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha












http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e2/Mosteiro_da_Batalha_à_noite.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães











http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Guimaraes-Palace2-52818365


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira, Algarve










http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Waterfall-8151988


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra










http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Palacio-de-Monserrate-306372632


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portalegre













http://www.wallpapersgroup.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Misty-Portalegre-Portugal.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo Coastline










http://hapeixenocanalcaveira.blogspot.pt/2011/08/minha-serena-costa-alentejana.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon










http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Pencil-Vs-Camera-4-160836297


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

City of Braga






























http://bragaon.blogspot.pt/p/cool-braga.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Campo Maior










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6111676461/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sesimbra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sanahotels/4603747716/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vidago










http://turismoporto.intraneia.com/archives/265


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães










http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoleitao/8128859417/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Maiorca


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Coja









http://www.google.pt/search?hl=en&s...Fwww.quintadacal.com%2Fenglish%2Farea;650;487


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Nelas


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Mangualde









http://www.google.pt/search?hl=en&q...11%2Fmangualde-breve-apontamento.html;500;333


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Mealhada


















http://www.google.pt/search?hl=en&q...l-2009-mealhada-algumas-fotos-da.html;385;289


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Bussaco









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...oimbra.jpg/250px-Palacio_Bussaco,_Coimbra.jpg


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Coimbra Central Market









http://files.vitasalute-existencias.webnode.pt/200000016-c618ac712b/mercado.jpg


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Fields in Alentejo region









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20442774


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Vila Nova de Mil Fontes









http://www.visitalentejo.pt/pt/o-alentejo/viva/litoral-alentejano/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6231305531/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3536745438/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramosandrade/3068936770/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evora









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5906563507/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar










http://www.flickr.com/photos/cidadetomartv/5925756648/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5252406196/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Mountain



















http://etherkill.deviantart.com/art/Looking-For-Paradise-148904155


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Near Vila Velha de Ródão









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100628193#post100628193


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Coimbra









http://www.lisbonlux.com/images/universidade-de-coimbra.jpg


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Conímbriga, ruins of the roman city which afforded Coimbra









http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=...v=2&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CEcQrQMwDw


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Coimbra









http://www.google.pt/imgres?imgurl=...v=2&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CEcQrQMwDw


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Foz D'Égua, near Arganil










photo of Carlos Barreira


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Cbr Domes said:


> Foz D'Égua, near Arganil


Great picture!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

It is. Very beautiful that little villages of stone in the mountains in the Center of Portugal :yes:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Óbidos *

Pic by neekko, from Urbanity -> http://www.urbanity.es/upc/foto.php?id=1308


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Figueira da Foz









facebook page keep calm


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Vilamoura









http://www.google.pt/search?hl=en&s...sa=N&tab=wi&ei=EaQwUfG8I4WYhQeK5YC4Dw#imgrc=_


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Beach near Lagoa









http://www.abelsantos.com/site/sites/default/files/filepicker/27/algarve11.jpg


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Zêzere River









photo of gouveia


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Viaduct in construction in the "Autoestrada Transmontana", near Vila Real









photo of ChrisZwolle


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisbon









photo of Sybrenp


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

City of Oporto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

View from Ferragudo to Portimão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

City of Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte de Lima


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gouveia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sao Martinho do Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa









(my pictures)


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

awesome pics!!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrabida


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serpa


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Serra do Caramulo - Caramulo Mountain
Center of Portugal









http://www.caramuloselvagem.com/


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisbon










:lol::lol:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisbon


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

beautiful place!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisboa


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisbon
_Avenida da Liberdade_, the 9th more luxurious avenue of the world



















































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1598509


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Nazaré


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Burgau


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha Monastary


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha Historical Village


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cape Espichel, Setubal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Gouveia: In our photos here, we should at least post "my photos" in every post we made


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

ok..


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira








(mine)


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Pure beauty :drool:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga









http://browse.deviantart.com/art/calma-aparente-30404149


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Berlenga Island (Continental Portugal)










http://browse.deviantart.com/art/little-paradise-303945317


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo Novo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro River (Oporto)










http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Golden-River-159039828


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve coast









http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Praia-Camilo-254419992


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Foz do Arelho










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosariogarcia_obidos/6365281631/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão









https://8e2ef497-a-29ad26db-s-sites...hBbaKSuuRW1kaE2xyZmuxUsduBb69Y&attredirects=0


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra









http://local.pt/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Monserrate_Credits_Emigus.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos









http://fotos.sapo.pt/fimane/fotos/?uid=AUgeOGYL93cPr56dlN2j#grande


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Nazaré


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila do conde











http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ZHrrTTGCqP8/TaCt3mFAn3I/AAAAAAAABAM/eLvDCQ6apdQ/s1600/DSC05997.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

FIESA Sand Festival (Algarve)










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-MzF8LcAHbuA/TcWrHRDgN-I/AAAAAAAACb0/zaQ-0cMstv8/s1600/CIMG0187.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oceanarium (Lisbon)









http://fomosveromundo.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/dsc04409.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

(Electric car museum,Oporto)










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ef/Museu_do_Carro_Electrico.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal (Madeira)










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...gal_)04.jpg/1024px-Funchal_(_Portugal_)04.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira










http://fotos.sapo.pt/fercar/fotos/?uid=a6B7imKksEYSBOsfKIkT


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrabida, Setubal


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Monsaraz









photo of The Guardian


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Setúbal









photo of angola the future


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisbon









photo of mestre zé


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes









http://browse.deviantart.com/art/What-a-view-115467851


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cape Espichel










http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Sanctuary-268805443


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira









http://browse.deviantart.com/art/albufeira-1-180157803


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto









http://browse.deviantart.com/art/final-day-95994741


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsanto Historical Village









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d9/Monsanto.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castanheira de Pera river pool










http://i.images.cdn.fotopedia.com/f...as_Rocas_-_Castanheira_de_Pera_-_Portugal.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante









http://browse.deviantart.com/art/panoramica-amarante-280988343


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira Island









http://dxing.at-communication.com/upload/Image/Madeira-Island_CT9-RC5A_CR3L.jpg


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Love that stadium!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pico Ruivo, Madeira Island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cabare-conway/8552154337/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Amazing Portugal! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Porto*


Porto, Portugal por raphael.chekroun, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Flores Island, Açores*


Lagoa Negra ou Caldeira Comprida (100mts de profundidade) - Ilha das Flores por Marco BR, no Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Portugal is a very beautiful country. I like the Arab heritage of it as well.

I hope to visit it one day, especially Coimbra, Lisbon and the Algarve region.

Thank you for the photos.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3166927833/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Public lake in Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelseyshave/3482742647/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/poesia/5638910136/sizes/l/in/photostream/

House of Music, Oporto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5316129277/

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Geres-197315924

Geres National Park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-RrlWgRMym...AY/q_6cxcHktd0/s1600/Nazaré+-+Vista+Geral.jpg


Nazaré


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Armaçao de pera


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

wow very nice!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/1806/largodopao2a.jpg


Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Music is the theme of FIESA 2013 opening May 25th 

http://www.fiesa.org/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-V19cguy8kX8/Te-GNfsh2uI/AAAAAAAAB1Y/OCMNc6i3gQQ/s1600/DSC_6642ared.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-heLuWAHab...vKL__I/s1600/monsanto_marinaalgfin%5B1%5D.jpg

Monsanto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.travel-in-portugal.com/photos/data/media/4/olhao_rooftops.jpg

Olhão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr/3735907401/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Porto Covo (Alentejo coast)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.nationalgeographicstock.com/comp/04/463/1193570.jpg

D. Maria Bridge (Oporto)


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Great pictures...Coimbra has the hottest girls in Portugal!!!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ogJCExcCqTo/TiNRK0SATCI/AAAAAAAACp0/Fgr0uOFKnXA/s1600/night+view.jpg

Funchal


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

alentejolover said:


> Great pictures...Coimbra has the hottest girls in Portugal!!!


Portugal also has the hottest men in Europe. I miss Portugal. I visited it a few months back and stayed in Lisbon. Felt like I went back in time to the 1800s. Stunning country with wonderful people. E um pais muito bonito!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

really beautiful pictures!



Gouveia said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-heLuWAHab...vKL__I/s1600/monsanto_marinaalgfin%5B1%5D.jpg
> 
> Monsanto


stunning!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Portugal-157481620


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte de Lima


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Is not a photo, but it is magnificent!

42018953


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ferragudo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

(Pictures with no credits are mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evora


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you ktan and traveler.. it really is a pleasure, its a shame the summer breeze cant go in the pictures..


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

beautiful and amazing country .. lovely photos ..


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you for your words Luay


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Melides


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dabrantes/5939846680/

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4011977001/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Sesimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto Covo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Guimarães









photo of Joaquim Leite


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

In the Algarve Coast









photo of Stephen Emerson


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Bussaco Palace
Near Coimbra


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Sintra


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Funchal









photo of Francisco Gonçalves


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Nature in the Portuguese Fields


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice Cbr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4266649204/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7cero/7449467976/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Algarve region


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7cero/7472669234/in/photostream/lightbox/

Alentejo region


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7cero/7814373132/sizes/h/in/photostream/

Porto Covo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7cero/7814548364/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7cero/7925103278/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7cero/8022872322/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Nazaré


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7cero/8091233379/sizes/h/in/photostream/

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/459277946/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Around Geres National Park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fer-ribeiro/3326834267/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4459541076/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Beja


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cgoulao/7432159118/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Castelo de Vide


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7955605192/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Armaçao de Pera


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/divadar01/4436188161/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Viana do Castelo


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Amazingly beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

portugal is the best and the places so beatiful can wait to more pictures
:booze:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Obrigado! Where are you from?


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Coimbra









photo of Alessandro Grussu


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Fátima 
May 13









http://cdn.controlinveste.pt/Storage/JN/2011/big/ng1671606.jpg


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Now, all of them are about Lisbon! 

by https://www.facebook.com/#!/absolutportugal


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-V93H462Y4...AAQI/M47If_U0GFE/s1600/calçada+portuguesa.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Miguel13: Please, dont forget to post also the credits on these last photos.


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

All of them i found in this facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/#!/absolutportugal
It´s a page about tourism in Portugal. One of the most famous


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cepeda/118299866/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Coimbra


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Águeda









photo of Pedro Nascimento


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Berlengas









photo of Anne Cachada


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Bussaco Palace
Coimbra surroundings









photo of Carlos Dias


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lagos









photo of Joe Patterson


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

More than half million visitors. Obrigado!

:dance:




Vineyards of Douro Valley









photo of Telmo Carquejo


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Porto Santo


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

the scenery of Vineyards looks similar with tea farm in a sense. very beautiful!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^All Douro region is Humanity Heritage by Unesco 




Monsaraz 









photo of F. Antolin


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Funchal









photo of S. Zino


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Coimbra

Capela de São Miguel / Saint Michel Chapel









http://www.portugalnotavel.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Capela_smiguel.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrabida


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sesimbra


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Castelo Branco









photo of Samuel Santos


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

From Portugal with love..

Art in your foot









photo of Sofia D.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Porto


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Coimbra


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Guys, dont forget to post the credits on those photos...


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^The _mine_ photos has..


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

The _mine_ dont because they're _mine_ :lol:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisboa









photo of Erva Tuga


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lamego


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante
http://ipt.olhares.com/data/big/524/5245478.jpg


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lisbon


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lisboa









https://www.facebook.com/#!/absolutp...ocation=stream


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

thanks for this exellent picture of portugal


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Loriga


















http://c9.quickcachr.fotos.sapo.pt/i/bcc0689ab/7838242_WL8vT.jpeg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome Portugal. :cheers:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Portuguese Nature









photo of Ana Carmo


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Lagoa de Santiago / Santiago Lagoon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Mértola


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Évora









photo of Jorge Maio


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Sintra









photo of Jorge Alves


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Mafra









photo of Nuno Tavares


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Spring in the Fields of Alentejo region 









photo of Duarte Ribeiro











photo of Luís Reininho


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

awesome pics!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Cane
Madeira


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Cbr Domes said:


> Lagoa de Santiago / Santiago Lagoon


Wonderful nature. Is that Azores Islands?

:cheers:

Can we please get more pictures from the Alentejo region?


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, in _Ilha de São Miguel _ (São Miguel Island), Açores (Azores). 


Only in that page are 3 posts from Alentejo region, Southern Portugal - the cities of Évora and Mértola, and the landscapes. But I put more photos from the region, is a great Portuguese province in area, greater than Belgium kay:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Vineyards of Alentejo region









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PziXNlbNjm0/UWxx7dqiEnI/AAAAAAAArv0/XkUONnlgg0I/s1600/VinhoAlentejo-3.jpg


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Tróia, Alentejo region









http://www.pestanatroia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/peninsula.jpg


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Monsaraz, Alentejo region


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

Troia (Troia Resort)


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

Setubal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

Setubal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*sunrise in Lisbon (Alfama)*










Alfama is the oldest district of Lisbon.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Cbr Domes said:


> Loriga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow which part of Portual is Lorgia??? and whats the elevation of this city??


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Is inside of "Serra da Estrela", district of Guarda, with an elevation about 800 m.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes Loriga is in _Serra da Estrela_ (Estrela Mountain), Center of Portugal. Has an elevation of 800m. We have a Portuguese user in SSC from Loriga  The highest points of the mountain is 2000m, there:









http://www.bigviagem.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Serra-da-Estrela.jpg


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

More photos from Serra da Estrela (Estrela Mountain) 









http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/58071/winter_in_mountain.jpg


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^



















http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Estrela_-_Nossa_Senhora_escavada_na_rocha.jpg










http://mediablog.viagenstravel.com/lagoa-comprida-escadas.png






























http://www.google.pt/search?q=covao...de-_-serra-da-estrela-foto490761.html;750;562


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

The race dog _Serra da Estrela_









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-y5Y1mDU1ErE/UXP-m9WgUSI/AAAAAAAAJKA/l-v7TGI75Og/s1600/4.jpg










http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Estrela_Mountain_Dog_6_month_old_male.jpg


I have one in my house


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Albufeira










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-51Wa-l56Eus/UXbOZilBThI/AAAAAAAAA74/xo6ZAkJknWo/s1600/albufeira.jpg










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Mezwsir9QZ4/SHp3nFV1ODI/AAAAAAAACo4/vV5pA2Zfpz8/s400/Albufeira.jpg


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Gloria Funicular, Lisbon* (_Ascensor da Glória_)









by José Manuel Azcona, on Flickr

The Gloria Funicular was inaugurated in 1885. It's the most visited elevator in the city.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Viana do Castelo
Women Traditional Costumes 









photo of Ana Dias


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

_Janelas de Lisboa_ - Lisbon Windows









photo of Jorge Figueiredo


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Lovely updates @Cbr Domes .. from amazing Portugal .. Thanks .


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Dr. Luay :cheers2:

kay:


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

awesome shots as usual from Portugal :cheers: , thatnk's for sharing Cbr Domes!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Portugal deserves the total praises, not me. 

Obrigado - شكرا


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great shots.


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

super nice picture of portugal love it
:eat:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Sintra


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Love the picture Sintra is so beautiful!


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like an isolated island, located in the Great Lisbon!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Today is 10 June, the Portugal National Day


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^

*"Portugal: A country that celebrates their national day in the death day of a poet only can be a really special country".*


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Happy national day, long life and further progress for PORTUGAL :cheers:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

:bowtie: kay:


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lavra Funicular, Lisbon* (_Ascensor do Lavra_)









by Glyn Lowe Photoworks, on Flickr

The oldest funicular of Lisbon was inaugurated on 19th April, 1884.
In 2002 it was classified as National Monument.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Porto


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

A village near Régua


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

this is my dream country portugal so beautiful love it so much
:grass:


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Covilha* _(Covilhã)_









by Nuno Trindade

Covilha is a city in Covilha Municipality in Centro region, Portugal. The city proper has 36,723 inhabitants, and the municipality has an area of 555.6 km² with a total population of 53,501, being composed of 31 parishes. It is located in the Cova da Beira subregion, in the district of Castelo Branco. 

Sometimes referred to as town of wool and snow, Covilha is one of the main urban centres of the historical Beira Interior region. The proximity of the mountains offers exquisite scenery and a great environment for those fond of hiking, camping, mountain climbing and skiing.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Twin Towers, Lisbon* (Torres Gémeas)









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Belmonte*









by Nuno Trindade

Belmonte is a municipality in Portugal. It has a total area of 118.8 km² and a total population of 7,662 inhabitants. The municipality is composed of five parishes and is located in the district of Castelo Branco.

Belmonte is the birthplace of *Pedro Álvares Cabral*, the navigator who discovered the land of Vera Cruz, now known as Brazil. Located in the Santa Maria Church is the iconic statue of Nossa Senhora da Esperança (Our Lady of Hope), which Cabral took with him in his voyage. Until 1834, the statue was held by the Nossa Senhora da Esperança Monastery. The former religious facility has been adapted for use as a modern boutique hotel.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*statue of Pedro Alvares Cabral in Belmonte*









http://kids.britannica.com/elementary/art-164770/A-statue-of-Pedro-Alvares-Cabral-stands-in-Belmonte-Portugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*monument to Pedro Alvares Cabral in Lisbon*









by João Carvalho


by Barragon


----------



## Aranou (Apr 29, 2009)

Cbr Domes said:


> Coimbra, yesterday


The Moon shouldn't be behind the tower? lol


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

Cbr Domes said:


> Praia das Figueirinhas (Little Fig trees Beach)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Galapos Beach


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

paradise at Tagus said:


> Galapos Beach


Bela praia :cheers:


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

*Martinchel​*


Sans titre de par delikz, sur Flickr​


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sete Cidades Lagoon, Sao Miguel Island - Azores*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pico Volcano - Pico Island, Azores*









by José Luís Ávila Silveira/Pedro Noronha e Costa



> summit elevation 2351 m
> stratovolcano
> 
> Pico volcano is located on the western side of Pico Island, central Azores. The volcano contains a 500 m wide summit crater. An eruption during 1562-64 from the SE rift zone produced lava flows that reached the northern coast. A flank eruption from Pico in 1718 fed lava flows that reached both coasts.
> ...


----------



## sergiomazzi (Nov 11, 2007)

Cbr Domes said:


> Lisbon, Rossio Square
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(November 2011)


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Mafra Nation Palace* (Palácio Nacional de Mafra)









by Nuno Trindade

Built by D. João V in 1711, is the most sumptuous convent and Portuguese Baroque monument. The monument is part of the so-called Joanino baroque, and is inspired on the Spanish and Philippine model of San Lorenzo de El Escorial. The site has an harmonious relationship of three distinct components - the royal palace, the monastery and church.
Classified as a National Monument in 1910, it was considered one of Portugal's Seven Wonders, in 2007.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Lello Library, Porto​*





http://www.theenglishgroup.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/tumblr_m1lq2tuclO1r7ic1ho1_500.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas









(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Zambujeira do Mar








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estremoz


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Rossio Railway Station, Lisbon* _(Estação ferroviária do Rossio)_









by Nuno Trindade

The Rossio Railway Station is a train station in Lisbon, Portugal, located in the Rossio square. The station was formerly known as Estação Central (Central Station) and that designation still appears in its façade.
The Station was commissioned by the Portuguese Royal Railway Company and was designed between 1886 and 1887 by Portuguese architect José Luís Monteiro. It was built in one the most important squares of Lisbon, the Rossio, and connected the city to the region of Sintra.
Trains gain access to the station, which is in the central urban area of Lisbon, through a tunnel which is more than 2600m long. This tunnel was excavated under the city and is considered one of the most important works of engineering of Portugal dating from the 19th century. It was completed in 1890, and soon after Lisbon's Circle Line with a connection to the North Line also opened. The station became Lisbon's main passenger terminus until 1957, from that date only a few long distance trains terminated at Rossio, mainly Oeste Line services, until the early 1990s.
The beautiful Neo-Manueline façade dominates the northwest side of the square and is a Romantic recreation of the exuberant Manueline style, typical of early 16th century Portugal. Its most interesting features are the two intertwined horseshoe portals at the entrance, the clock in a small turret and the abundant sculptural decoration. Inside, the platforms are connected by ramps to the façade level and are covered by a cast-iron structure executed by a Belgian firm. The station is an important example of Romantic (façade) and Cast-iron (platform cover) architecture in Portugal.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Capital Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

City of Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Armação de Pera, Algarve








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

City of Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto Covo








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Zambujeira do mar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês Park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

City of Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcobaça


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sesimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sines


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto covo








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro park


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon Downtown *_(Baixa Pombalina)_









by Nuno Trindade

The Pombaline Downtown (Baixa Pombalina, or Baixa) area covers about 235,620 square metres of central Lisbon, Portugal. It comprises the grid of streets north of the Praça do Comércio, roughly between the Cais do Sodré and the Alfama district beneath the Lisbon Castle, and extends northwards towards the Rossio and Figueira squares and the Avenida da Liberdade, a tree-lined boulevard noted for its tailoring shops and cafes.
The Pombaline Baixa is an elegant district, primarily constructed after the 1755 Lisbon earthquake. It takes its name from Sebastião José de Carvalho e Melo, 1st Marquess of Pombal, the Prime Minister to Joseph I of Portugal from 1750 to 1777 and key figure of the Enlightenment in Portugal, who took the lead in ordering the rebuilding of Lisbon after the 1755 earthquake. The Marquis of Pombal imposed strict conditions on rebuilding the city, and the current grid pattern strongly differs from the organic streetplan that characterised the district before the Earthquake.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Coimbra

*UNESCO World Heritage Site*


Coimbra by Night, Portugal - Blåtimen  por Simão Marques, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gouveia: *Dont forget to credit the photos you posting, even if there are yours...*


----------



## Deepakanox (Jun 25, 2013)

Superb pics.. I liked it too much. From pics I got idea about how nice Portugal is!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo coastline








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sines








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsaraz








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Viçosa








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Burgau








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Zambujeira do Mar








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar









(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra








(mine)


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Belver Castle, Gaviao - Portalegre - Alentejo Region* _(Castelo de Belver, Gavião - Portalegre - Alentejo)
_








by Nuno Trindade

Belver was the first castle and most important to be constructed by the Hospitalers in Portugal during the Middle Ages. It was built in order to defend the access-way along the Tagus River, and donate by Sancho I under the condition that a castle be constructed. In 1194, King Sancho conceded this region of the Northern Tagus River, then known as Guidintesta, or Guidi in testa (or Costa), to Afonso Paes, prior of the Order of the Hospitallers. By doing so, the King hoped to stabilize the Christian-Muslim frontier along the Tagus River, leaving the Templar to almost monopolize their power along the frontier lands. The King began referring to the construction of the Castle and the surrounding as Belver. In his later testament, King Sancho transferred the title of the Castle to the Hospitalers. By 1210, construction was far enough advanced to allow the permanent occupation and defence. The testament while identifying its existence, also made it clear that the Castle was one of the six repositories of the nation's wealth, thusby providing ample proof of the Castle's defences, albeit located in a frontier outpost. The final construction was completed in 1212.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Almourol Castle, Vila Nova da Barquinha* _(Castelo de Almourol)_









by Nuno Trindade

*info*


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Belmonte Castle* _(Castelo de Belmonte)_









by Nuno Trindade

The construction of the Belmonte Castle is attributed to king D. Sancho I, around the 13th century, improved after by king D. Dinis (1179 to 1325), namely with the construction of the new Donjon. Nevertheless, the archaeological researches inside the Castle, determine the Roman occupancy of this territory.
This fortress was always involved in the succession wars, after the death of D. Fernando in 1383, yet its military feature arrives to an end practically in the reign of king D. Afonso V who delivers the Castle to Fernão Cabral, the father of Pedro Álvares Cabral, the navigator who discovered Brazil in 1500. His family transformed the Castle into a residence over the years.
The Castle is nowadays classified as National Monument and is often used with cultural purposes, receiving recently conservation works and housing a museum area.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.google.pt/search?q=santo...s%2FSever-Rio-Hotel%2F249063785214713;720;480

Marvão


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Marvão​*







http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-wRjNrYqBNTE/T8P19Gix4zI/AAAAAAAATtM/3ulaXM4tq2A/s640/MARVAO+POR+SOL.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Monsaraz​*







https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/p480x480/10164_672577049434499_1887210648_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Monastry of St. Bernard - Portalegre​*







http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9f/Arcadas-Mosteiro_de_Sao_Bernardo_(Portalegre).jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Elvas​*







http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Xudm9GfAU8w/T__SLjNxGRI/AAAAAAAADlw/IX8odwMpfI8/s1600/Fortifica%C3%A7%C3%B5es+de+Elvas3.jpg










More info here:http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1367/​


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Valença do Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Piódão Historical Village










http://www.inatel.pt/ResourcesUser/Turismo/Imagens/piodao/piodao008g.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcobaça









(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos









http://sun-surfer.com/photos/2012/02/Lagos-Portugal-2.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Peniche









http://www.penichesurfcamp.com/upload/photo/1309-gal0-1365777177.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Nazaré









http://www.revistastatus.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/223.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo de Vide (Marvão in the back)










http://hdthomas.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/port-castelo-de-vide-2009.jpg


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Portuguese nature*


DSC_0887_web by Diego Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

The Madeira is the main island (740.7 km ²) of the archipelago of Madeira, in the Atlantic Ocean southwest of the Portuguese coast


Ilha da Madeira by Diego Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Porto Santo at Madeira


Porto Santo @ Madeira by Diego Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Arredores de Luzelos - Portugal


Arredores de Luzelos - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

St. Macarius


Serra de São Macário II by Hugo J. Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Guimarães castle


Castelo Guimarães by Hugo J. Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Rider Beach (Praia do Cavaleiro)


Praia do Cavaleiro - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Coast of North Port


Litoral a Norte de Porto de Barcas - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Praia do Abano


Praia do Abano - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Barra Beach


Praia da Barra by Hugo J. Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

small bay


IMG_16099_web by Diego Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/280949.jpg

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/missus...nv-aUKFmV-bwPWgY-e5MeCi-8YpP4G-8V2vMq-bmuS9g/

Madeira Island


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://travelbackgrounds.com/amarante-douro-portugal-desktop-wallpaper/

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.wallpaperpicture.net/images/ponta-do-sol-portugal.jpg

Ponta do Sol


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/supere...aF-bC1SNE-e1CuHi-bQUSzx-bC1co1-bC1cEw-bC1cwW/


Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://hdwpapers.com/castle_of_almourol_portugal_wallpaper-wallpapers.html

Almourol Castle


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://viewallpapers.com/clear-lisbon-coast-portugal-view.html#.Ud-lg9LrxIk

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://wallpaperswiki.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Bonfim-Portugal.jpg

Douro river, Oporto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto Moniz, Madeira


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Campo Pequeno, Lisbon*









by Nuno Trindade

The Campo Pequeno Bullring is the bull ring of Lisbon, Portugal. It is located in the Campo Pequeno Square, by the Avenida da República. After a profound renovation, it re-opened as a multi-event venue in 2006, designed to be used for various events apart from bull fighting. It hosts a range of live acts and has seen many famous bands perform there.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^








by Francisco Colaço (Panoramio)


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Fogo Lagoon, Azores *_(Lagoa do Fogo, Açores)_









by Nuno Trindade

Lagoa do Fogo (_Lagoon of Fire_ - literal translation) is a crater lake within the Agua de Pau stratovolcano in the center of the island of Sao Miguel Island in the Azores. The governmental authorities do not allow any modern construction around this lake. This lake is the highest above sea level on Sao Miguel Island.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Peninha Sanctuary, Sintra* _(Santuário da Peninha, Sintra)
_








by Nuno Trindade


The Peninha Sanctuary is located in a architectural group composed by the old São Saturnino small church, dating from the period of the foundation of the first Portuguese kingdom, yet nowadays abandoned, and by the romantic-revivalist small Palace that resembles a fortification, built in 1918.
Located in the astonishing Sintra’s Mountain range, this high area provides incredible landscapes and is a place for a complete peace of mind.
The current Chapel dates back to the 17th century XVII, to the period when an hermit sought refuge here, in the place where, according to the local legend, the Virgin Mary had appeared in the sixteenth century.
Inside the Chapel there is a set of panels representing scenes of the life of the Virgin Mary, by different authors. Other panels have representations of the Pentecost.
The main chapel has marble interiors, the pulpit includes various inscriptions made by pilgrims and the high altar has a Baroque decorated panel with spiral columns and the walls covered in a Florentine mosaic.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sines


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-FT11RdWOUAw/UGMNxrNhNVI/AAAAAAAAEhk/iUNKaUQKs7g/s800/portugal-the-beauty-of-simplicity-beleza-da-simplicidade-curta-metragem-filme-movie-turismo-portugal-videos-fixes.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3439/5729902807_1140b89190_o.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Castelo de Vide​*







http://24.media.tumblr.com/7dcb0d72bdc166e34cc488e75ce917f2/tumblr_mgxtgqr0gM1qb0bzxo1_1280.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^










http://cache2.allpostersimages.com/p/LRG/36/3628/6GKEF00Z/posters/falzone-michele-castelo-de-vide-village-alentejo-portugal.jpg​


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Empadadas Lagoon, S. Miguel Island - Azores* _(Lagoa das Empadadas, Ilha de São Miguel - Açores)
_








by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/05/SantaCruzCoimbra1.jpg

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cd/Guimarães_-_Paço_dos_Duques_de_Bragança_(4).jpg

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://toptravellists.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/glorious-sea-cave-algarve-portugal.jpg

Lagos, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d9/Monsanto.jpg

Monsanto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.hdrportfolio.com/HDR/Travel/i-L7C9436/3/L/Oceanarium-L.jpg

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Xudm9GfAU...IX8odwMpfI8/s1600/Fortificações+de+Elvas3.jpg

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoni...1c-8hLvK9-ec5ihL-d3uxaN-bQ6aKz-8ST8Et-7G6zKz/

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.prof2000.pt/users/avcultur/Postais2/GeresPostais/021_Geres.jpg
Geres National Park


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guincho Beach, Cascais* _(Praia do Guincho, Cascais)_









by Nuno Trindade

Guincho Beach is one of the biggest beaches in Cascais area.
It is situated in the Guincho Road, that links Cascais to Sintra.
Located in a dune area and very exposed to northern winds, Guincho is internationaly famous as a beach for nautical sports, such as windsurf.
The ocean can be quite dangerous for swimmers due to its strong tides and winds. However, when the weather is nice, Guincho is one of the most pleasant beaches in the region.
Through the Guincho Road several prestige restaurants are located, as well as luxury hotels and night clubs.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sesimbra*









by Nuno Trindade

Sesimbra is a municipality of Portugal, in the Setúbal district, lying at the foothills of the Serra da Arrábida, a mountain range between Setúbal and Sesimbra.
Due to its particular position at the Setúbal Bay, near the mouth of the Sado River and its natural harbour, it’s an important fishing town, with a total area of 195 km2 and a total population of 49,500 inhabitants (in 2011).


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora








(mine)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Armação de Pera








(mine)


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Rossim Valley, Estrela Mountain Range* _(Vale do Rossim, Serra da Estrela)_









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/p480x480/537107_483245961712067_378691187_n.jpg

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://sun-gazing.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/3066_268567076590314_1768652754_n.jpeg

Fafe


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ipt.olhares.com/data/big/232/2321573.jpg

Mira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://s3.amazonaws.com/luuux-original-files/bookmarklet_uploaded/viseu_2.jpg

Viseu


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Albufeira Lagoon, Sesimbra* _(Lagoa de Albufeira, Sesimbra)
_








by Nuno Trindade

It's a place of great natural beauty, combining the purity of the ocean, with the lagoon waters and extensive pine tree fields, in Sesimbra.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Gouveia said:


> http://vinotag.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/tumblr_mc42erDRYI1r46py4o1_12801.jpg
> 
> Douro Valley


what a picture.....beautiful view :cheers:


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Piódão*









by https://www.facebook.com/NunoTrindadePhotography

The small village of Piódão is considered to be one of the most beautiful in the Country, classified as “Historical Village of Portugal”.
Piódão is situated in the Centre of the Country, in the winding slope of the gorgeous Açor Mountain.
Its typical houses built in Schist and Slate, with wooden windows painted in deep blue, are dispersed down the mountain, forming an amphitheatre, and its often named as a “Crib Village”.
The surrounding nature is almost in pure state, and it is possible to observe the many fauna and flora species present in the region.
Piódão village was probably developed after a previous Hill Fort named “Casal de Piodam”, nowadays in ruins, that knew how to better take advantage of the soil and the geography of the place.
Already on the 20th century, this rural communitarian lifestyle that lasted for many centuries suffers a great change due to the strong emigration that happened at that time, loosing Piódão much of its workforce.
Nowadays, Piódão is reborn with Tourism, that has been able to preserve the authenticity of the ancient village.
Piódão’s architectonic set is the greatest attribute of this charming small village, that also presents a lovely 17th century Mother Church or the interesting Museum that preserves the ethnography of this region.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alcobaca Monastery* _(Mosteiro de Alcobaça)_









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*House of Quinta da Comenda, Setubal* _(Casa da Quinta da Comenda, Setúbal)_









by Nuno Trindade

It was built in 1903.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Setubal*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Portinho da Arrabida*









by Nuno Trindade

The Portinho da Arrábida is one of the most beautiful beaches in the Portuguese coastline, with bright thin sand and luminous crystalline waters, contrasting with the luxuriant vegetation of the greenish Arrábida Mountain, situated in the astonishing Arrábida Mountain Natural Park.
The beach is usually quite crowded during summer months, much frequented by families that find here the perfect calm waters for children, and shelter from the strong coastal winds.
It is also quite frequented by divers, sport fishers and other sport practitioners.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Old tram in Porto​*







Photo by Cristina Sousa

:cheers:​


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Loriga*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

ERVATUGA said:


> *Old tram in Porto​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful tram!


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ferragudo, Algarve*









by Nuno Trindade

*info*


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Estaquinha Beach, Lagoa - Algarve* _(Praia da Estaquinha, Lagoa - Algarve)_









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Cais da Carrasqueira


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Flores I










Flores II


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Douro


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Mourisca


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

São Miguel I










São Miguel II


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Monsaraz


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Galapinhos Beach


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Navigator Country









https://www.facebook.com/absolutportugal?fref=ts


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Aracélis


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Pedra de Anicha


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

7 Cities Lagoon


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Dona Ana Beach, Algarve* _(Praia da Dona Ana, Algarve)_









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Ponta do Sossego


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oporto


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Castle of the Moors, Sintra


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Porto I










Porto II


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Espetaculares Miguel..


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Redondo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Marinha Beach, Lagoa - Algarve* _(Praia da Marinha, Lagoa - Algarve)_









by Nuno Trindade

Praia da Marinha is one of the most emblematic and beautiful beaches of Portugal, located on the Atlantic coast in Caramujeira, Lagoa municipality, Algarve, and considered by the Michelin Guide as one of the 10 most beautiful beaches in Europe and one of the 100 most beautiful beaches of the world. In 1998, it was also awarded with the distinguished "Golden Beach" award by the Portuguese Ministry of the Environment because of its outstanding natural qualities. Furthermore, many pictures of this beach have often been used in promotional material and "Guides of Portugal" distributed around the world.
This beach is not only for its beautiful cliffs, but also for the high quality of the water.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/733182...ZN3-28Axk3-2xomLf-2PknSB-2TU48A-33YgiB-36fCtM

Vila Viçosa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/482630...a42-ekMQpv-9Zw6NG-9Ztzhp-9ZqRbT-9Ztzhi-9Zw6NW

Gerês


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pousad...2u-caNvVC-caNTaA-caNCvd-caNJzb-caNz71-caNW5j/

Alcacer do Sal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/clarag...Hd-7KdVRr-7Kum5A-7Q5bHv-7Gor47-9gJWA6-7NJjDt/

Sines bay


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/epha/5...fJ-eYWdrq-eYW31j-eYUdCG-eYHdfv-eYUeum-eYGM5T/

São Martinho do Porto Bay


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/olgaga...H2-ffDwkn-ffDwwH-ffDwnk-ffDwtV-ffDwrD-ffDvoV/

Meco Beach


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....x480/311763_10150344146363608_169195743_n.jpg

Vieira do Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.fotografohdr.com/wp-cont...Miradouro-Lisboa-Papel-de-Parede-1024x605.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-9cC3a36x3...o+-+Canoagem+-+Sabor+Douro+e+Aventura+(3).jpg

Douro river


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/5196/12092009013.jpg

Vila do Conde


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/4989239.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6024/5926540150_3b9d56471c_b.jpg

Alentejo coast


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Curral das Freiras, Madeira*

Curral das Freiras - Madeira por GilSantos, no Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

*Penha d'Aguia, Madeira*

Faial und Penha d’Aguia (Madeira) por Pixel-World, no Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Porto - Portugal*










Photo by José Paulo Andrade​


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Estrela Mountain Range* _(Serra da Estrela)_









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Faial with Pico mountain in the background


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Tavira - Algarve*










Click Time Photo by Jorge Gomes​


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Piódão*









by Nuno Trindade

The small village of Piódão is considered to be one of the most beautiful in the country, classified as “Historical Village of Portugal”.
Piódão is located in the centre of Portugal, in the winding slope of the gorgeous Açor mountain range.
Its typical houses built in schist and slate, with wooden windows painted in deep blue, are dispersed down the mountain, forming an amphitheatre, and it's often named as a “native scene village”.
The surrounding nature is almost at pure state, and it is possible to observe the diversified fauna and flora species present in the region.
The village of Piódão was probably developed after a previous fortified settlement named “Casal de Piodam”, in ruins nowadays, that better knew how to take advantage of the soil and the geography of the place.
On the 20th century, this rural community that lasted for many centuries suffers a great change due to the strong emigration that occured in that period, causing Piódão to lose much of its workforce.
Nowadays, Piódão is reborn with tourism, that has been able to preserve the authenticity of the ancient village.
Piódão’s architectonic set is the greatest attribute of this charming small village, showing a lovely 17th century Mother Church or the interesting Museum that preserves the ethnography of this region.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Piódão*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Furnas Lagoon, S. Miguel island - Azores* _(Lagoa das Furnas, ilha de S. Miguel - Açores)_









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lagoa, Algarve









https://www.facebook.com/Paulo.Duarte.Photography


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Silves, Algarve









https://www.facebook.com/Paulo.Duarte.Photography


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lagoa, Algarve


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lagos, Algarve









https://www.facebook.com/Paulo.Duarte.Photography


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Milky Way Galaxy - Lagoa, Algarve


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lagoa, Algarve









https://www.facebook.com/Paulo.Duarte.Photography


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pico island, Azores* _(Ilha do Pico, Açores)_









http://www.world-insights.com/most-incredible-island-azores/


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Capelinhos Volcano, Faial island - Azores* _(Vulcão dos Capelinhos, ilha do Faial - Açores)_









http://www.geocaching.com/seek/log.aspx?LUID=2263fb49-5203-4714-8244-f20cf257f171&IID=a345e3fb-0fac-42b2-b538-363e14cea159

Capelinhos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Corvo island, Azores* _(Ilha do Corvo, Açores)_









by Joel Santos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/guymol...i8-4Qo2rK-4Qo2DK-4Qo2Z6-4Qo3gv-4QsdFo-4QsdKC/

Vila Viçosa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penedono


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alqueva Dam *_(Barragem do Alqueva)_









by Joel Santos


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Porto Santo


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Azenhas do Mar


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Portugal - hum belo e Pequeno País. Fotos lindas, tudo graças

*Vale furado*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3294483/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/basaja...sC-7cy1Xu-7dUnAh-7eTWGA-7jtkWC-7uu6Uq-9s9r3i/

Lisboa


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon and Tagus River* _(Lisboa e o Rio Tejo)_









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon Oceanarium* _(Oceanário de Lisboa)_









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Estrela Mountain Range* _(Serra da Estrela)_









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alentejo*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vineyards, Alentejo* _(Vinhas, Alentejo)_









http://www.adegaborba.pt/en/region/alentejo/the-viticulture-in-the-alentejo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cascais, Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ejcarm...S1-7qBHwP-7qBJGz-7qF11o-7qQedK-cmHHoS-fnNEpT/

Sines


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/779178...U5-85nmSx-ec6dkm-ec6dNL-ebZxhD-ec6dzd-ec6dHW/

Chaves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/almofr...1W-5QPqS2-5XjkGt-5XjmbD-63tvrN-6ecD8T-6fUjne/

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr_gor...sW-86xb6v-86xbTR-cKu3sh-bFe3k1-cKu3jN-ecQ2Yh/

Albufeira


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

traveler said:


> Nice.


:nono: Albufeira


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Covilhã - Castelo Branco*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/1237498_442050542565524_2001772008_n.jpg​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Epá hó Erva..


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaope...c3-9CC2CF-dBbjox-dMTxy1-dsT1DD-8mjynu-9V9jdA/

Covilhã









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccdrc/...p2-7ENLVW-7ENLVy-7EJQTB-ainxFF-aiqjHA-aiqk8J/












:lol:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/992550...f9-99R3Pz-ftndph-8JipQq-d4dVQU-a5PPYU-8V63vo/

F.C.P Stadium


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/948026...gd-69fFs5-69fFRq-6ddUH6-6iB2UQ-6iB3j1-6j2y5c/

Esposende


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/m_mora...FT-9SeC5U-dxkvEN-9Au6qw-8SZf3t-9YP2UJ-7VkcsQ/

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guarda


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/962187...CQ-9f93Du-9f93Q9-9f93Jd-9f93TN-bx7dwL-e8wzfg/


Porto Moniz


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Gouveia said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/948026...gd-69fFs5-69fFRq-6ddUH6-6iB2UQ-6iB3j1-6j2y5c/
> 
> Esposende


Great picture of Apulia in the Esposende district!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/emoita...Hc-7UMUQ1-baTzFR-baTCE8-aagZfN-aagYx3-aagZXC/

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eduard...Ax-8AmTjv-8AmWwt-8AmWfx-8ApYdE-9sim23-aBbKdD/

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/quater...iD-82q66R-9AcbVA-duiCFd-frnWym-9hCsuh-eYjCbt/

Coastal Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedro_...bU-fE5W1a-fE5VuT-fE5VTi-b7xzXe-b7xAhM-aMqMdv/

Atalhada


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/547545...5F4-cT7fEU-eGvudw-ca6MhW-cxx6rG-deFoNE-ayZNLA

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.pt/2012/05/sao-martinho-do-porto.html

São Martinho do Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://walledtowns.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Elvas-forte_da_graca_21.jpg

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Piodão


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

paradise at Tagus said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cosy and charming! :happy:



paradise at Tagus said:


> *Congregados Church, Oporto* _(Igreja dos Congregados, Porto)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toy city. Lovely! :drool:


----------



## Žemėpatis (Sep 16, 2013)

paradise at Tagus said:


> *Regaleira Palace, Sintra* _(Palácio da Regaleira, Sintra)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a gadda da vida :cheers:


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Monsanto - historic village*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*sunflower, Alentejo* _(girassol, Alentejo)_









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Arrabida Mountain Range* _(Serra da Arrábida)_









http://arrabida.amrs.pt/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/269275...mR-anvqfk-anxN6U-anxKfG-anxKzQ-anxLum-anxMA5/

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/valter...qW-7SmooC-admMST-daeCCT-dmC6ew-eh9mij-8GLiSw/

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chriswaikiki/4951628019/sizes/l/in/photolist-8xyouT-8fuQZo/

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/109876...2h-5qbWo4-5qkT42-5qsUgP-5qx2XE-5se8MB-5sivUJ/

Zambujeira do Mar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/postpo...Jg-8ePP1H-7xMD2b-dJCJiR-9oHwDS-ao9o3F-aewixu/

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alcaid...ix-aczBau-eCCbtj-8wMgJm-bcFJ4i-9gsnup-brERhW/

Madeira Islands


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/291573...d9L-ci18P3-ci192h-ci1ePN-ci1eu5-ci1fdE-ci1dtb

Regua


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/voz_do...Um-7CxVzY-7Cu52M-9eh8Aj-7CpUTW-7CpTMy-7Cm4px/

Guimarães


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









http://www.luxurydreamhotels.com/en/hotels/Bussaco_Palace_Hotel.html#photos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Cascais*









http://www.prweb.com/releases/2010/02/prweb3572034.htm


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Arrabida Mountain Range* _(Serra da Arrábida)_









http://murmuriosdovento.blogspot.pt/2011/02/as-paisagens-fantasticas-da-serra-da.html


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Castelo Branco*









by TravelJLC.

Stairs of the Kings


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vila Viçosa, Alentejo*









by Alvesgaspar


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Graca church, Santarem* _(Igreja da Graça, Santarém)_









by Fulviusbsas


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Baleal, Peniche*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice picture!


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

epper::banana:epper:*PORTUGAL* »»» *870 years of independence*:banana:epper::banana:










Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28574164?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Christ's Convent, Tomar* _(Convento de Cristo, Tomar)_









by Eckersley In Edinburgh

Christ's Convent


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Silves Castle, Algarve* _(Castelo de Silves, Algarve)_









by Fábio Martins

Silves Castle


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Silves*









by Lacobrigo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mértola, Alentejo









by Ralf Stockmann


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Douro









by Eduardo Pérez


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Azores









by Marco Bento


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tomas









by Suzana Costa


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Coimbra









by Alessandro Grussu


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Piódão, Arganil 









by Carlos Cunha


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Porto









by Carlos Cunha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://petefotografia.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/ferragudo-013.jpg

Ferragudo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Cape of St Vincent, Algarve. The most south-westerly point in Europe.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sintra-Cascais Natural Park* _(Parque Natural Sintra-Cascais)_









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bugio Lighthouse, Oeiras* _(Farol do Bugio, Oeiras)_









by Nuno Trindade

Classified as a building of public interest, this is one of the most curious constructions of maritime defense, not only for its architecture but also because of where it is situated. Bugio is a true sentry guard of the entrance in the Tagus estuary.
A primary wooden fortification was erected here under a short period of Spanish rule, that was little more than a base of wood for some pieces of artillery. In 1593, under the direction of Friar João Vicêncio Casale, the construction of the “real” fortitude started.
The central tower has a lighthouse, although the date it was constructed is unknown, however studies verify that this lighthouse was modernized in 1836.
The Bugio Tower constitutes an excellent example of a round Renaissance fortress The Tower integrates a chapel with marble interiors and walls and roofs lined the wood.
Recently this construction was threatened, due to the sea erosion on its rocky support. After some administrative difficulties, some restoration and repair works were done.


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Supertubos Beach, Peniche









http://surf.moche.pt/?gclid=COGhgqf8mLoCFZPItAod3BEAxg


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ 









http://surf.moche.pt/?gclid=COGhgqf8mLoCFZPItAod3BEAxg


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^









http://surf.moche.pt/?gclid=COGhgqf8mLoCFZPItAod3BEAxg


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^









http://surf.moche.pt/?gclid=COGhgqf8mLoCFZPItAod3BEAxg


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Brejoeira Palace, Moncao* _(Palácio da Brejoeira, Monção)
_








by Joseolgon

This building was built in the beginning of the 18th century, and was only concluded also thirty years later. Even though the ambitious project initially foresaw a squared format, it had to opt for an L shaped format, with two large façades and two turrets. It stands out because of its north façade with a long theory of baroque windows (even though the style is already neoclassic). This building has a combination between baroque and neoclassic, which is especially visible in the interior decoration which includes a large central staircase in the middle of a large patio. (Property with Public Interest).


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Quinta das Lagrimas Palace Hotel, Coimbra* _(Hotel Palácio Quinta das Lágrimas, Coimbra)_









http://escape.expresso.sapo.pt/boa-cama/guia-hoteis/quinta-lagrimas-116554


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_WLz_LTBV8PA/TL4OXaEyVMI/AAAAAAAAAP4/CJ2OEASwjD8/s1600/SENHORA+D'AIRES.jpg

Viana do Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://bejanatur.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/museu_regional_beja21.jpg

Beja


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-gDWMQpq8XxQ/UHHX0Nhe3DI/AAAAAAAAB8c/a2KIGdsKSp4/s1600/terras+de+bouro.jpg

Geres


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-V4xvbRjaaG0/Txlgm0UfmUI/AAAAAAAAAz8/ouWwTsB_U0Q/s1600/17.jpg

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2752/5801652230_a101878093_z.jpg

Valença do Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_o0AJgbd0060/THeSSS_V5LI/AAAAAAAABaw/-IPElYyjZ5I/s1600/Porto+Covo_027.JPG

Porto Covo


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Silves


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sesimbra*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Arrabida Mountain Range* _(Serra da Arrábida)_









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lisbon









by Alexandra Gnatoush


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Throne Room in Ajuda National Palace, Lisbon









by Fernando Vicente


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Chapel of Senhor da Pedra, Vila Nova de Gaia, Oporto









background with atlantic ocean


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Near Grande Beach, Sintra


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Aveiro​*







Photo by Justo Gonzalez

:cheers:​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/461436_497237660323472_1557204721_o.jpg

3x Lamego


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.montevivo.com/praias/Choupana.jpg

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://olhares.sapo.pt/festival-internacional-papagaios-moledo-do-minho-foto3752351.html

Moledo beach (Minho region)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://c2d.expressobiz.pt/_files//click2deal_evora3_2x1jpg_20130715162356.jpg

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa








(mine)


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Castelo de Vide, Alentejo









by Bruno Cruz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.notodohoteles.com/minigaleriav2/fotos/minigaleria-811-01PousadaSantaMariaBouro_vista.jpg

Terras de Bouro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu










http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.pt/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.pt/2013/09/praia-de-caminha-praia-do-camarido.html

Caminha


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

paradise at Tagus said:


> *Arrabida Mountain Range* _(Serra da Arrábida)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Coimbra, my lovely city... and its University, Uptown and university colleges as World Heritage Site <3


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Santa Clara-a-Velha Monastery, 13th century. Gothic masterpiece, then flooded by the Mondego River, and was under water and mud for 400 years. Now recovered and splendorous


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela mountain (Poço da Broca)


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Foz d'Égua, near Arganil (central Portugal). One of the many schist villages in the region.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.desktopwallpaperhd.com/wallpapers/13/34.jpg

Estrela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-lIKcAo_le00/UEd-P1pKU8I/AAAAAAAABp0/TC2kaZsfXZk/s1600/2012_08_30_5519.jpg

Portimão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://fratria.ru/download/800pxestadio_da_luz.813.jpg

Light Stadium (Lisbon)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-wypZNAaTC...AAISo/mgNBIp-8csU/s1600/Ponte+da+Arrabida.jpg

Porto


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Piódão, Arganil, central Portugal (close to Foz d'Égua), another of those schist villages


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-gyLg_-vG8ow/UBbU0r_ol9I/AAAAAAAANSk/WvuPAjsqcOo/s1600/forte_da_graca_3.jpg

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://notwithoutthebike.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/p1020775.jpg

Arrifana beach


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://orgd.netii.net/Coimbra/Gr/Coimbra - Praca Vellha - Igreja SaoTiago - 2004-04-15 - 001.JPG

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://clubevinhosportugueses.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/3260024857_96426fb92c_o.jpg

Ponte de Lima


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://i.imgur.com/OIT6dIo.jpg

Lagos area


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Penela, near Coimbra


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Aveleira, Penacova, by Daniel322


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

first plan, Corvo Island, Azores. Flores (westernmost island of Europe) at far


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Corvo Island again. +- 400 people live there


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2126/2361126068_f5657c3d01_b.jpg

New Lisbon


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Instituto Pedro Nunes, Coimbra. Incubator for new micro companies, especially IT companies. Considered a top one in Europe.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bragança*










https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Barcelos*










https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Leiria Castle* _(Castelo de Leiria)_









by Catarina Duarte Cruz


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Evora*









by Roy Roos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10543902

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20185746

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23485107

Almourol


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/fCmtNloO7i4/maxresdefault.jpg

Porto Covo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/34455072.jpg

Pena Village


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/6346531.jpg

Batalha monastary


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.aljezurexperiences.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/praia-do-monte-clerigo.jpg

Monte Clerigo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8064/8188313532_8789eb35e4_o.jpg

Carvoeiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2176/1680150886_43cb3407f1_b.jpg

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._2009-4.jpg/1280px-Jerónimos_April_2009-4.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/incoming/2013/02/01/a-gosto02.jpg/ALTERNATES/w960/a-gosto02.jpg

Arrábida


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/38/Plaza-giraldo-evora-portugal.jpg

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://serturista.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/BomJesusBraga4-850x639.jpg

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://cristimoise.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/8a502f1a4538089f2fb00a374e57056d.jpg
Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.ocasiao.pt/sites/default/files/imo_ad/2013/2013-03/2013-03-01/in31575140.jpg

Nazaré


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Aljezur


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

So small but such a beautiful country ... Ahhh, Portugal kay: ! Obrigado pelas fotos


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Porto


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Arcos de Valdevez


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Tavira. Many know the sunny and warm Algarve solely for the resorts and beaches... but who knows these gems?


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Lagos castle​*







https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1378432_573164029403702_1198385225_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Lisbon*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Lamego*


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7059/7040086579_61b3e6df0e_o.jpg

Queluz


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Portal of the unfinished chapels - Batalha Monastery*









Photo by Ricardo Silva​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Gouveia said:


> Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

:lol:

http://ipt.olhares.com/data/big/525/5251866.jpg

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/327341_210103072376920_2527848_o.jpg
Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://viajar.clix.pt/fotos/foto00802.jpg

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.baixaki.com.br/imagens/wpapers/BXK63647_santana-ilha-da-madeira-portugal800.jpg

Funchal, Madeira


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Manteigas, Serra da Estrela


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Vale Glaciar de Manteigas and the Zêzere river, close to the town above


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Ponte das Três Entradas, near Oliveira do Hospital. Instead of the common 2 entrances, this has 3. 2 rivers (Alva and Alvoco) meet under it. Map here


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2c/70670-Castelo_Medieval_de_Évoramonte_.jpg

Evoramonte castle


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://naturimont.im-here.pt/uploads/cta_product_file/image/476/TT___Descoberta_do_Douro_4.jpg

Douro Valley


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://delagoabayword.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/lagoa-das-sete-cidades-em-sc3a3o-miguel1.jpg

São Miguel Island


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://p3.publico.pt/sites/default/files/guimaraes_1.jpg

Guimarães


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Palácio Cristóvão de Moura


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/13785432.jpg

Gerês


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pena Palace, Sintra









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Magoito Beach (the lights are villages Azenhas do Mar and Praia das Maças), Sintra









by David Alves


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Faial Island and Pico Island in background, Azores









by Fernando Araújo


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Arraiolos, Alentejo. One of the very rare circular castles


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lisbon









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Redondo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oporto


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Douro River, near Miranda do Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sesimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serpa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://viagens-e-emocoes.blogspot.pt/

Peniche


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

On Monday there was a giant wave, possibly bigger than MacNamara's, being surfed. Here's the session in Nazaré. Carlos Burle surfed a possible 100 foot (30m) tall wave.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

as seen by witnesses


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa








mine


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes









mine


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Nazaré








mine


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcobaça








mine


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana








mine


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsaraz








mine


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Camarada Ruben pá.. bem-haja..

Covilhã


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora








mine


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo








mine


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcacer do Sal









mine


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela mountain








mine


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sagres


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Vasco da Gama Bridge sunrise, Lisbon









by António Laranjeira


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Capela dos Ossos / Bone Chapel in Faro (Igreja do Carmo)


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

and the famous one in Évora... happy Halloween folks


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga*










https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ericeira*









by Álvaro Roxo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Dragon Stadium, Oporto* _(Estádio do Dragão, Porto)_









by Álvaro Roxo

Estádio do Dragão (English: Dragon Stadium; literally Stadium of the Dragon) is the current home ground of FC Porto, located in Porto (Portugal). Designed by Portuguese architect Manuel Salgado with an all-seated capacity around 52000 and it has been verified by UEFA as a 5 star stadium. The stadium was inaugurated on November 16, 2003, with a match against FC Barcelona, which featured the debut of Lionel Messi ( with 16-year-old).


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*menhir, Castelo de Vide - Alentejo* _(menir, Castelo de Vide - Alentejo)_









by Álvaro Roxo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Nazaré*









by Ilda Silva


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

not so calm these days 
and beware of the women with seven skirts


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Gavieira, Arco de Valdevez, Norte









by Arponte


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://formigarras.blogspot.pt/2011/02/portugal-magnifico.html

Dornes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pena








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-m-N-GBGQe...Pena+-+Serra+de+s.+Macário+-+Portugal+(5).JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Piódão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.lagos-select.com/gestor/upload_files/Vivenda_Miranda/GALLERIA/areial_views_/LAGOS.jpg

Lagos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga (White night)










http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/incoming/2013/09/08/hd_lusa_2218.jpg/ALTERNATES/w960/HD_LUSA_2218.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra (library interior)










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-4JvyEqfzByQ/UhwOX6TaxJI/AAAAAAAAAm8/vjsPC5iNEYs/s1600/fotobiblio1.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5322/7061699211_cfc7052cc3_b.jpg

Mafra Library


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/42103166.jpg

Oporto Library


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://culturbe.aescoladanoite.pt/CultUrbe/TC_files/TheatroCirco03.jpg

Braga Theater Room


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://0.static.wix.com/media/8bbd8ae42aa8e00ec52da44cf5f60d0e.wix_mp_1024

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1d/Elvas_e_muralhas.jpg

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ZtDBGrqTLU8/T0-E3-H2KyI/AAAAAAAAAfk/psaSrnBSamw/s1600/furado.jpg

Vale Furado beach


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Fajãs, S. Jorge Island, Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2c/Estação_do_Rossio_na_noite_Vogue_Fashion.jpg




Lisbon

The old...










..and the new train station.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://toptravellists.net/wallpapers/2012/05/Dusk-Ponta-do-Sol-Madeira-Portugal-800x1280.jpg

Ponta do Sol, Madeira


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tamega River, Chaves* _(Rio Tâmega, Chaves)_










https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Cascais*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guimaraes Castle* _(Castelo de Guimarães)_










https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Obidos*









by Tozé Fonseca


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Estrela Mountain Range* _(Serra da Estrela)_









by Rui Pajares


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alvor, Algarve*









by Paulo Duarte


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Penacova I










Penacova II


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

International Douro - one of most beautiful, majestic and largest canyon of Europe









by http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26333298


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Carcavelos*









by Paulo Duarte


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Amalia Rodrigues Garden, Lisbon* _(Jardim Amália Rodrigues, Lisboa)_









by Paulo Duarte


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*National Coach Museum, Lisbon* _(Museu Nacional dos Coches, Lisboa)_









by Paulo Duarte


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Douro*









by António Carvalhal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*










https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fpimen...yA-aaKQ4o-aaGVzK-aaKQYw-dTmCeX-ajuGzM-gB6JDk/

Mirandela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruisan...7w-cCMPpA-cCMPEh-cAmxVj-cCMPGh-cvBBmf-cAmxFW/


Setubal factories


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Viseu*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ponte da Barca*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal

Ponte da Barca


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lamego Cathedral* _(Sé de Lamego)_









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Cascais*









by Paulo Luís

Boca do Inferno


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guimarães*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guincho Beach, Cascais* _(Praia do Guincho, Cascais)_









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sintra*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Monserrate Palace, Sintra* _(Palácio de Monserrate, Sintra)_









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tropical Botanical Garden, Lisbon* _(Jardim Botânico Tropical, Lisboa)_









by Paulo Luís

Created in 1906 under the name of Colonial Gardens, was approached as a center of study and experimentation of cultures, as well as a space for the collection of information on colonial agriculture, having kept alive and current scientific and research activity in agriculture and plants tropical from then until now.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lamego*









by Maria P.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga*









by Nuno Costa


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Peneda-Geres National Park* _(Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês)_









by Nuno Costa


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Gomes Teixeira Square, Oporto* _(Praça de Gomes Teixeira, Porto)_









by Paulo Luís


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Chaves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.diariodetrasosmontes.com/images/noticias/montalegre_sexta2.jpg

Montalegre


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santiago do Cacem


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daniel...p7-cQv8Lu-9xiTZ6-9x2UgM-dGVpkh-aDgkjP-cQv94A/

Albufeira


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

village of Alte, countryside of Loulé municipality.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

S. Pedro do Sul, known as a thermal town


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

espigueiro in Cavez, northern Portugal. It is a traditional cereal storage








foto by NGomes.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Senhora da Graça mountain, beautiful from the top of that sanctuary, near Mondim de Basto and the river Tâmega.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Coimbra*









by Rui Figueiredo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bragança*










https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Algarve*









by Paulo Duarte


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Evora*









by Roy Roos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://m3.i.pbase.com/g5/21/4921/2/111563313.BIdfT8GH.jpg

Viana do Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.acp.pt/ResourcesUser/files/Classicos/Centro_Viana_Castelo_nova.JPG

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.grandesvinhos.com/pics/alentejo01.jpg

Estremoz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/64/Ribeira_à_noite,_Porto.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia










http://www.wlifestyle.net/uploads/3/9/6/1/3961899/6682699_orig.jpg?665


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal








http://i.olhares.com/data/big/294/2945935.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://fotogenicos.net/novagaleria/data/638/Matriz_de_Ponta_Delgada.jpg

Ponta Delgada, Açores


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Mirandela, known for its fantastic alheira (own type of sausage)


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Portela, Madeira Island









http://paisagensdeportugal.blogspot.pt/2010/07/um-olhar-sob-ilha-da-madeira.html


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Vidago Palace, Vidago, Chaves









https://www.facebook.com/Vidago.Palace.hotel.Spa


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Sernancelhe I

Vila Sernancelhe - Portugal by juniordiviroydi, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Sernancelhe II

Camino Torres. Etapa 09. Trancoso - Sernancelhe by FreeCat, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oporto









by Susan Mirovitz


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Rede Manor, Mesão Frio

Pousada de Mesão Frio / Solar da Rede - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lisbon









by José Pascoalinho


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Calheiros Palace, Ponte de Lima

Paço de Calheiros by ksackton, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Brejoeira Palace, Monção

Palácio da Brejoeira - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Igreja Velha Palace, Vila Nova de Famalicão

Palácio da Igreja Velha - Portugal by jmsbastos, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Estói Palace, Faro

Pousada Palacio de Estoi by Mat Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lisbon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10673259454


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Bishop's Palace Garden, Castelo Branco

Jardim do Paço; Castelo Branco by Samuel Santos, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Raio Palace, Braga

Palácio do Raio by adrian.haisan, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Garcia de Resende House, Évora

Évora, janelas com história by moitas61, on Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moacir...E5-6swQtQ-6yxyhk-6MFz78-6MFzna-6MJdwD-6MKKzs/

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.visitportugal.com/sites/...partilhar/imagens/sortelha1.jpg?itok=hLtw2VGB

Sortelha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pastel de Belem


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brutea...Cw-6L4Cek-6Xg5CY-72eWJK-72eWQp-72iVV7-79NLGA/

Quarteira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-FL4dRFpKd...AAAz8/lz_NsyYsoQ0/s1600/SENHORA+D%27AIRES.jpg

Viana do Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/351885...yJ-eHQq9M-8FskaT-bYarvG-7JqquD-9aHHx9-fBc2ZX/

Cascais


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Carmo Convent ruins, Lisbon


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Vila do Conde









by Miguel Pereira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lindoso, Minho









by José D. Silva


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Construction year 1147

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/39210800.jpg

Ponte de Lima


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Estrela Basilica, Lisbon


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Bertiandos Manor, Ponte de Lima

Solar de Bertiandos - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Ínsua House, Penalva do Castelo

Casa da Ínsua - Penalva do Castelo - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Foz Palace, Lisbon

Palácio Foz - Praça dos Restauradores, Lisboa by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Santar House, Nelas

Casa de Santar - Guarda - Portugal by Ricardo de Farias Santos, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Aveleda House, Penafiel

Quinta de Aveleda (1) by KarlGercens.com, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Dona Chica Palace, Braga

Palácio Dona Chica - Braga by avenidacentral, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.agneloquelhas.com/trilhos/index.php/aventuras-em-pt/item/83-barragem-sta-luzia-pr19

Santa Luzia, Pampilhosa da Serra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ab/Balconies_in_Praça_de_Santiago,Guimaraes.jpg

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://retina.pt/uploads/pictures/big/p17905e7or1ljm1mj56r11lv1e704.jpg

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://joelsantos.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/joel-santos-portugal-41.jpg

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-TusF5Y_w79s/T42JOhAeXrI/AAAAAAAABak/_BQUHzIMS7w/s1600/DSC_7270.JPG

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phnune...tY-8xn7yJ-7B77U6-7B6WxM-7VthGA-8LM5Pm-csahaE/

Monsaraz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela mountain


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.luardameianoite.pt/fotos/12.jpg

Serpa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://blogpauloeduardo.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/lisboa10.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Montalegre*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.agneloquelhas.com/trilhos/media/k2/items/cache/13f34e2b533e12c6166f88368dcd8c07_XL.jpg

Manteigas, Estrela


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Estorãos


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Campo Maior


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Alentejo prarie


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Douro I










Douro II










Douro III










Douro IV


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Tejo


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Train near Douro


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Ponte de Lima


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Lagoa


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Monchique


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Caldeirão, Corvo


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Piódão I










Piódão II


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Gerês


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Foz Côa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Muito boas André..


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Idanha-a-Nova


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Pateira de Fermentelos


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Funchal market


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Santana, Madeira​*








Photo by Patrícia Bueno​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Ponte da Barca*










Photo by Jorge Órfão​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Cascais​*








Photo by Ivan Capelo​


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Tengo unas ganas de volver a Cascais


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Porto









by Ana Silva


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cellars of Port Wine, Vila Nova de Gaia, Porto









by Cristina Moreira


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Castelo de Vide*









by Victor Neves


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alcácer do Sal*









by Roy Roos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sintra*









by Márcio José


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vidago*









https://www.facebook.com/cidadedechaves


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-CQVC-CGId8k/UOAqu3tEXYI/AAAAAAAAAb4/K1bWqoH4NJQ/s1600/Foto1317.jpg


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Top of Portugal Continental, Torre, Serra da Estrela









by Hélder Afonso


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3794/9364614919_ac711777b5_h.jpg

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.visabeiraturismo.pt/UPLOADS/EMPRESAS/ENTRETENIMENTO/BAR DE GELO VISEU/IMG_REG177_522.jpg

Ice Bar, Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo230/eborense_2009/013.jpg

Evora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/55/Porto_Covo_January_2011-1a.jpg

Porto Covo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u17/banithor/Portugal/Algarve/Castro Marim/ImageMaximized2-1.jpg

Castro Marim


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.lisbon-airport-transfers.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/troia-portugal.jpg

Troia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-oAScewQ37.../s1600/622617_121887504635005_436307938_o.jpg

Braga


----------



## topplebanner (Nov 19, 2013)

amazing pictures, would love to visit portugal one day


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

near *Terras de Bouro, Braga District*









by Francisco Antnues


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Santa Catarina Belvedere, Lisbon* _(Miradouro de Santa Catarina, Lisboa)_









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ericeira*









by Francisco Antunes


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Our flag in Luz (Sport Lisboa e Benfica) Stadium, Lisbon

Play-off UEFA-WC 1º match Portugal 1-0 Sweden 2º match Sweden 2-3 Portugal; Goals Zlatan 2-4 Ronaldo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Aveiro*









by José D. Silva


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alentejo*









by Roy Roos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alcobaça Monastery* _(Mosteiro de Alcobaça)_









by Henri Olivier


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









by Henri Olivier


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Quinta da Regaleira, Sintra*









by Márcio José


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Albergaria Woods, Peneda-Gerês National Park

Mata de Albergaria - Gerês by Bitking / Maurício Reis, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Serra da Estrela Natural Park

Fim de Semana na Serra da Estrela by Carlos m Marques, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Alvão Natural Park

Parque Natural do Alvão by tcarquejo, on Flickr


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Falésia beach I










Falésia beach II


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Talasnal, a historic schist village


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Coimbra*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vila Franca do Campo Islet, São Miguel Island - Azores* _(Ilhéu de Vila Franca do Campo, Ilha de São Miguel - Açores)_









by Álvaro Roxo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Myriad by SANA Hotels, Lisbon*









by Paulo Luís

Vasco da Gama Tower

http://myriad.pt/en/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Piódão, Arganil 









by Ana Costa


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Monserrate Palace, Sintra


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Estrela (Star) Mountain


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Stranded "Merle" Ship (Cook Island) in Torreira Beach, Aveiro









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

(Colors of) Lisbon









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Friúmes, Penacova (close to Coimbra)
by José Almeida


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lisbon









by Daniel Ramos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Porto









by José Alberto Fadista


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oceanário, Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alter do Chão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sines


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto Covo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









by Paulo Pereira


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Marvão, Alentejo*









by Hélder Afonso


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ericeira*









by Álvaro Roxo


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Sabor river


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^The last wild river of Portugal (is not anymore) and one of few in Europe 

"The Great Lake" Alqueva, Alentejo









by José Branco


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Fátima Sanctuary, Fátima









by José Caeiros


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lisbon


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Aveiro*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Rossio, Lisbon*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sao Juliao da Barra Fort, Oeiras* _(Forte de São Julião da Barra, Oeiras)_









by Paulo Luís

Sao Juliao da Barra Fort


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Estrela Mountain Range* _(Serra da Estrela)_









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## ForABetter (Jul 24, 2013)

Penhas da Saúde é cidade ao redor da Serra da Estrela, certo ?


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Coimbra*










http://www.nelsoncarvalheiro.com/blog/coimbra-unescos-latest-heritage-addition/


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Coimbra - aerial view*










http://www.nelsoncarvalheiro.com/blog/coimbra-unescos-latest-heritage-addition/


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Joanina Library, Coimbra*










http://www.nelsoncarvalheiro.com/blog/coimbra-unescos-latest-heritage-addition/


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Manueline portal of the São Miguel Chapel, University of Coimbra*










http://www.nelsoncarvalheiro.com/blog/coimbra-unescos-latest-heritage-addition/


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alentejo*









by Daniel Jorge


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Aveiro Cathedral* _(Sé de Aveiro)_









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga*










https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cape St. Vincent, Sagres, Algarve









by José Canela


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pegões Aqueduct (supply water to the Convent of the Order of Christ in ancient times), Tomar









by Lourdes Durão


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Arcos de Valdevez*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Arcos de Valdevez*









by Jose Olgon

A statue that commemorates the historical Battle of Valdevez.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ribamar, Mafra Municipality*










by Paulo Luís


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Castelo Rodrigo, Guarda District









by Ricardo Sevivas


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ponte de Lima, Viana do Castelo District, Minho









by Vítor Rodriges


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mafra National Palace, Mafra, Lisbon









by Paulo Benjamim


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Azenhas do Mar, Sintra, Lisbon









by Paulo Luis


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Alcáçovas


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Algarve


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Aveiro*










https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Império Square, Lisbon* _(Praça do Império, Lisboa)_









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sintra*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Fronteira, Alentejo*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Aveiro


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

again


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Porto


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please post the source - credits of these photos you posted.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

these last three are mine  all taken yesterday


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Cbr Domes said:


> *Coimbra*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one of the best in town:cheers:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Lagoa 7 Cidades


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

i was there years ago and it's just :drool: like all the archipelago.


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Monsaraz, Alentejo









by Ricardo Sevivas


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Talasnal shist village, Lousã, Coimbra









by Tânia Ho


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lisbon


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Marvão Castle, Alentejo









by Paulo Freire


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Almourol Castle (island in Tagus river), Vila Nova da Barquinha, Ribatejo









by Cristina Menezes Alves


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pico, Azores









by Elizabete Azevedo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Boca do Inferno (Hell's Mouth), Cascais, Lisbon









by Paulo Luis


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ursa Beach (westernmost beach of Europe), Sinta, Lisbon 









by Manuel Adrega


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sanctuary of Our Lady of Sameiro and viewpoint the city of Braga, Braga, Minho


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Going to Lousã, hike up to Talasnal and other schist villages and come down to the natural pools with cold and clear mountain water in the summer...


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Amarante*









by Bruno Cunha


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vez River, Arcos de Valdevez - Viana do Castelo District*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vila Real*









by Varun Shiv Kapur


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Espigueiros (Raccards) in Soajo, Arcos de Valdevez, Minho









by Ana Carmo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Óbidos Castle, Óbidos









by Ronan Smits


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Almourol Castle, Santarém, Ribatejo









by Fábio Pires


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mateus Palace, Vila Real









by Mallice


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lisbon









by John Steinbeck


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Christmas in Lisbon

(view for the same street)

















by Carla S. Alencastre


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Love the castle and nice pics!!


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Botanic Garden, University of Coimbra*









by Rui Figueiredo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Magoito Beach, Sintra, Lisbon









by Cristina Menezes Alves


----------



## venezolanoexiliado (Mar 14, 2013)

In Lisbon. Near to Almirante Reis


----------



## venezolanoexiliado (Mar 14, 2013)

*LISBON*


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*sunset at Covilhã*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Belém Tower, Lisbon*









by Paulo Luís

Belém Tower


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Theatre Circo, Braga
*








https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal

Theatre Circo


----------



## venezolanoexiliado (Mar 14, 2013)

*Lisbon*










by venezolanoexiliado(own picture)


----------



## venezolanoexiliado (Mar 14, 2013)

*LISBON*










by venezolanoexiliado(own picture)


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Nazaré*










http://upload.wikimedia.org


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guimarães*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## venezolanoexiliado (Mar 14, 2013)

*LISBON*










BY VENEZOLANOEXILIADO


----------



## venezolanoexiliado (Mar 14, 2013)

*LISBON*










BY VENEZOLADOEXILIADO


----------



## venezolanoexiliado (Mar 14, 2013)

*LISBON*










BYVENEZOLANOEXILIADO


----------



## venezolanoexiliado (Mar 14, 2013)

*LISBON*










BY VENEZOLANOEXILIADO


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Alqueva


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Douro


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Alto Douro


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Talasnal, Lousã, Coimbra









by José Marques


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Óbidos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Foz d'Égua, Arganil









by Richard Grant


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Chaves









by Fernando Ribeiro


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Santa Maria da Feira Castle


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hieronymites Monastery, Lisbon









by Paulo Luis


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Arraiolos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Fort of Graça, Elvas, Alentejo









by José Manuel Jesus Silva


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pico do Arieiro (1818 m), Madeira









by Christophe Afonso


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

View S.Jorge Castle, Lisbon


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Fort of São Lourenço do Bugio, between Tagus and Altantic, Lisbon









by Paulo Luis


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Borba, Alentejo









by Jorge Campaniço


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ferragudo, Algarve









by José Eusébio


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Flores Island, Azores









by Davide Sousa


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Waterfall Frecha da Mizarela - one of the largest waterfalls (free-fall) of europe - 75 m, Arouca


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Figueira da Foz









by Deolinda Keng


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mondego Cape Lighthouse, Figueira da Foz









by Deolinda Keng


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portalegre


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsaraz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Felgueiras Lighthouse and a huge ocean storm, Porto









by NationalGeographic


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nazaré









by João Dias


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mafra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Roman Temple, Evora (Alentejo)*









by Tiago Cascalho

Roman Temple of Evora


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Chaves*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Coa Valley*









by Álvaro Roxo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Álvaro Roxo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Santa Cruz Beach, Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras









by Bruno Cruz


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Peneda-Gerês National Park









by Márcio Morais


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Óbidos Castle, Óbidos









by Vasco Gonçalves


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Fátima Sanctuary, Fátima









by Walter Vinagre


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ponta Delgada, S. Miguel, Azores









by Benjamin Vieira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Igreja (Church) Nossa Senhora da Consolação, Guimarães


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Chalet da Condessa D’Edla, Sintra, Lisbon









by Jorge Couto


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Quinta da Regaleira, Sintra, Lisbon









by Ronan Smits


----------



## Muris (Aug 10, 2013)

Very nice buildings!


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Santa Bárbara Garden, Braga* _(Jardim de Santa Bárbara)_









by Jorge Silva


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^
in the summer









by José Gonçalves


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Nossa Senhora da Graça Church, Evora* _(Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Graça, Évora)_









by Roy Roos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









by Armando Ribeiro


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Angra do Heroísmo, Terceira Island - Azores* _(Angra do Heroísmo, Ilha Terceira - Açores)_









by António Araújo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga Cathedral*_ (Sé de Braga)_









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









by Lua Nobre


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Ricardo Campos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Almourol Castle*









by Ricardo Campos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Talasnal, Lousã









by Tânia Ho


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Historic train of Tua (river) railway, Peso da Régua









by Ernst Kers


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Porto 









by Armando Rocha

:applause: :master:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Miguel13 said:


> Talasnal, Lousã
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fantastic village and surroundings in Serra da Lousã, amazing region for trekking, especially in the summer, after which you can enjoy a mountain river near Lousã Castle :banana: btw, only 2 people live there permanently. There's one with a local bar and some who have their vacation homes.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Castelo Novo, Fundão (a whole region known for its cherries and historic villages)


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Elvas​**World Heritage Site*


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ already put this picture on the previous page

Lisbon









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lisbon









by Rui Almeida


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!!


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Porto









by JMC_Gomes


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cabo (Cape) da Roca - westernmost extent of mainland Portugal and continental Europe (and by definition the Eurasian land mass), Sintra, Lisbon









by Paulo Luis


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Azenhas do Mar, Sintra, Lisbon









by Paulo Luis


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pico (first snow), Pico Island, Azores









by Pedro Silva


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Convent of the Order of Christ (12th century), Tomar









by Lourdes Durão


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Douro Canyon









by Carlos Silva


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Porto









by Paulo Pereira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lisbon









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Penela, Coimbra


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Arrábida


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

Funchal

Funchal visto do Balão by GilSantos, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nazaré Canyon (local of biggest waves of world), Nazaré


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Garrett McNamara is almost a local thanks to those massive waves 

sulphur cave at the Cauldron (Caldeira) of Graciosa Island, Azores









by Carlos Medeiros


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pico, Azores









by José Borges


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Algar de Benagil, Lagoa, Algarve









by Bruno Carlos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

São Miguel, Azores


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pico, Azores


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^









by Pedro Madruga









by Pedro Madruga


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

National Reproduction Center of Iberian Lynx (most endangered feline in the world), Silves, Algarve


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Africa? No....Badoca Safari Park - a natural park with many species of animals of all 5 continents, especially Africa, in "freedom" - Vila Nova de Santo André, Santiago do Cacém, Alentejo









by António França









by Rucape


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mosteiro de Santa Cruz, Coimbra









by Daniel Palos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Padrão dos Descobrimentos (Monument to the Discoveries), Lisbon*









by Márcio José

*Padrão dos Descobrimentos*


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guimarães Castle*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Mouzinho de Albuquerque Square, Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









by Fernando Pedro


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Chaves*









by Fernando Ribeiro


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Viana do Castelo*









by Estrela Freitas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila do Bispo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

^^


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Awesome pictures!!


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Marvão


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Cortegaça


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nau replica of the Age of Discovery (500 years ago), Vila do Conde


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Deers on "Tapada Nacional de Mafra" (a park for royal and court recreation), Mafra, Lisbon


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Graça Church, Évora 









by Roy Roos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Malhada do Louriçal near Roca Cape, Sintra, Lisbon









by Leos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tomar









by Júlia Pinto


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Storks, Montemor-o-Novo, Évora









by Roy Roos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

S. Brás Church, Évora









by Roy Roos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Leiria









by Bruno Cruz


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cascais, Lisbon









by Paulo Luis


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pico, Azores









by Pedro Silva


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Castelo Rodrigo, Guarda









by Rui Lebre


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Miranda do Douro, Trás-os-Montes


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

International Douro Natural Park, Miranda do Douro, Trás-os-Montes









by Ana Pereira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Douro Valley (*oldest demarcated wine region of the world*)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo region


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Dornes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sines


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

U. Coimbra library


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Madeira Island*









by José Ramos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sintra*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great Country and pics!


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*A huge ocean storm, Porto, January 2013​*


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lindoso, Ponte da Barca*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra´


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila do Bispo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Douro River, Peso da Régua*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Elvas*









by José Manuel Jesus Silva


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Monsaraz*









by Lua Nobre


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bragança*









by Daniel Vilar


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Montalegre*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Moledo Beach, Caminha*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Boticas*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vila Nova de Gaia*









by Paulo Pereira


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*São Bento Railway Station, Oporto*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*São Vicente Cape, Algarve*









by Helder Afonso


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lindoso Castle*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sesimbra*









by Gina Cunha


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Moor's Castle, Sintra*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Cascais*









by Paulo Duarte


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alvor, Algarve*









by José Ramos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lamego*









MJV-Photographie Amateur


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Chalet of the Countess of Edla, Sintra*









by Paulo Luís

Elise, Countess of Edla


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guimarães*









Olhares e Momentos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Loriga*









Olhares e Momentos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Almourol Castle, Santarém, Ribatejo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Alcobaça Monastery, Alcobaça, Leiria









by Tina Pinto


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pena National Palace, Sintra, Lisbon









by Paulo Luis


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcassi...81-br9yDw-aJNjBK-7JyXgh-7Jv2PT-dyAa7F-bLfTaV/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Buçaco Palace, Luso, Aveiro









by A. Fonseca


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Coimbra









by A. Fonseca


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo









http://www.istartedsomething.com/bingimages/cache/PortugalFlowers_EN-AU10759988782_1366x768.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-bDe-p1mHipk/UNrdQjEzsbI/AAAAAAAAGDA/e3U41-WT0Aw/s1600/222.j


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5040/7092822613_581850352b_o.jpg

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo coast


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://aviagemdosargonautasdotcom.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/elvas-vista-desde-globo.jpg

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_qi2iMlY2-OE/S8Q9c8pnZbI/AAAAAAAAAUM/l3MA6Q8HMi8/s1600/Cartaz+(3).bmp

Lamego


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm94/Fresh-fil/Monsanto_bongolnc.jpg

Monsanto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-wTbuEq3ouG0/UcxaCFajTuI/AAAAAAAAExU/wGg9Na_M_T4/s1600/066+-+C%C3%B3pia.JPG

Porto Covo, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora











http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Karinecyril_evora_cathedrale2.JPG


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

wow.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal

This monument to Dom Pedro IV, who was emperor of Brazil and briefly King of Portugal, is a work by the Belgian sculptor Anatole Calmels. Commissioned by the Porto City Council, the monument stands in the Praça da Liberdade. The foundation was laid in 1862 and the inauguration took place in 1866. Showing the emperor on horseback holding the Constitutional Charter, the monument is 10 metres tall. The two pedestal reliefs, originally in marble, have been replaced by bronze copies.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Caminha*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Algarve*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Óbidos – Oeste region – Central Portugal









http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/Pelha/OBIDOS_8.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Vasco da Gama bridge, Lisbon









http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff84/Pelha/167973135_527497e5c0_b.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Arrábida 









http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj67/bluesence/Arrbida56.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Serra de Montejunto









by FrAntu Flickr
_______


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Coimbra









by FrAntunes Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Vale de Covo Beach - Carvoeiro, Algarve









http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm94/Fresh-fil/45703Praia_Vale_Covo_Beach_by_ann_j.jpg


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Alentejo Region Landscape









by meira888 Flick


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Serra da Estrela









by Jose ferreira Jr. Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Porto Santo Island - Madeira









by rudolfo elias Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Lagoa Do Fogo - São Miguel, 









by Patxis64 Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Praia de Albandeira - Porches, Algarve









by Adriana x Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Panteão Nacional - Lisboa









by Nuno Mouta Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Braga









by Jose Ferreira Jr. Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Marvão, Alentejo









by Jose Ferreira Jr. Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Electricity Museum - Lisbon









by António [email protected]ães Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Afonso de Albuquerque Square and Belém Palace (Residence of the President) - Lisboa










by Monica333 Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Fort in Funchal, Madeira










by ccgd Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Cabo Girão - Madeira









by Sitio do Neto Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Carvalho Beach - Carvoeiro, Algarve









by Flopes Album Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Carvalho Beach - Carvoeiro, Algarve









by Flopes Album Flickr


----------



## guanambiense roxo (Feb 14, 2013)

Porto









Alamer -


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Funchal, Madeira









by Christophe Afonso


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Odeceixe, Aljezur, Algarve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dont forget to give the source - credits to the photos you posting guys


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira










me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://img.geocaching.com/cache/log/f5d7ff42-3440-4e7f-919e-ae39c69426b4.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/11641025.jpg

Coimbra


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pico Volcano, Azores*









by Odilia Mieiro


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Nazaré*









by Odilia Mieiro


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Coimbra*









by A. Fonseca


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Douro River*









by António Pinto


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sameiro Sanctuary, Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sintra*









by Márcio José


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Chaves*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Azenhas do Mar*









by José Gouveia


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Algarve*









by José Ramos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Rei (King) Eusébio da Silva Ferreira [1942-2014], Luz Stadium, Lisbon
RIP

















photo ASF


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Cascais*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Algarve*









by Ricardo Bravo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bragança*









by Daniel Vilar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sines








me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto








me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcácer








me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mouros Castle in Sintra*


lisboa by Thiago Ventura, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Porto*


Porto por Thiago Ventura, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Porto*


Porto por Thiago Ventura, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pico Island, Açores*


42-27394460 por COSMOSNEXUS, no Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvalhal, Odemira, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Loulé








me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsanto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa








me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila do Bispo








me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsaraz (Alqueva)








me


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ponta Delgada, Açores Islands*


42-27394537 por COSMOSNEXUS, no Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## TurismoenPortugal (Apr 12, 2013)

3 COLLAGE FROM PORTO


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Coimbra









by Alex Hill


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Aveiro









by Michael Ley


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lisbon









by Marc Baertsch


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sintra Forest Mountain Range, Sintra, Lisbon









by Roy Roos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Inside in Hieronymites Monastery, Lisbon









by Paulo Luis


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.pousadas.pt/circuitphotos/minho_max.jpg

Viana


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amado beach


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto de mós









http://www.portugalsemfim.com/cultu...s/fotografias_de_portugal/portodemos_vila.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ipt.olhares.com/data/big/360/3609234.jpg

S.Pedro de Moel


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ipt.olhares.com/data/big/417/4171347.jpg

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/38729006.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serpa








http://www.joraga.net/gruposcorais/...entejo_CTO_JRNazare_11_SerpadoAl_Serpa01d.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra









http://portugalphototours.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/p_20130525_171043_1.jpg?w=590


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia








http://loveporto.com/lisboasetubaltroia/troia5.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos









http://hojemacau.com.mo/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/obidos1.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_m7bX2GVT4y0/TErUB6gi_RI/AAAAAAAAAgA/t_f-aFWFv7U/s640/Alentejo+girassol.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve








http://www.mypremiumeurope.com/img/...ortugal_villa_monte_do_cadaor_balcony-942.jpg


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*São Miguel Island, Azores*









by Álvaro Roxo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Óbidos*









by Maravilhas de Portugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alentejo*









by Luís Reininho


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Caniçada Dam, Peneda-Gerês National Park*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Estrela Mountain Range*









Olhares e Momentos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tagus river and Lisbon


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

S. Filipe de Setúbal Fort with view for Sado estuary and Atlantic Ocean, Setúbal









by Tozé Fonseca


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tua river, Mirandela, Trás-os-Montes









by Álvaro Roxo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Zêzere river on Zêzere Valley, Estrela Mountain Range









by José Branco Carvalho


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Faial and Pico Islands, Azores









by Bruno Azera


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve









http://pic.vpackage.net/viaje_a_Portugal/Portugal_9976.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve








http://www.flickr.com/photos/del-ho...Qn-9bAutU-c9kmr1-c9kroY-9CCLey-9CCHUA-9CCFvA/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

^^










http://www.flickr.com/photos/351885...KK-7DgC5j-9rND6m-9rKDCH-9rKGtn-9rKJHc-9rNEsq/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andred...GG-8vgrkj-9vQBZt-bmE4Fs-8teNDm-9eEc7x-8mDqJB/

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/297301...NB-fVqQuR-fVqBAM-fVqboG-9Bh1ac-8aXs8D-87UbG1/


Funchal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.otemplario.pt/ficheiros/fotos/N9839-050A96D6.jpg

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-OAvevlrBa...ww/s640/176708_3906327863179_1062592818_o.jpg

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://c5.quickcachr.fotos.sapo.pt/i/mad05b83d/7150386_3JEdt.jpeg

Chaves


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Nazaré*









by Márcio José


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.aluguerferias.com/img/up...ments_and_settingstoniobureaudouroviaduc1.jpg

Régua


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://portonorte.blogspot.pt/2009/04/porto-praca-da-ribeira.html

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://p3.publico.pt/sites/default/files/guimaraes_1.jpg

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ipt.olhares.com/data/big/284/2843725.jpg

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://media.winemagnum.com/multimedia/fotos/52/0003BAF6DB9B5E.jpg

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_d6Ic3ChU6...QJRxTLdSkg4/s1600/84479344_b31b9d0154_o_3.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/5443/1889283928984fcdeaboeg4.jpg

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/280949.jpg

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.portugaltours.com.pt/userfiles/image/programas/lisboa-sintra/8-tour-lisboa-sintra.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://visit.uc.pt/files/ficha/1353528028_slide-_0006s_0001_coimbra2.jpg

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://api.ning.com/files/tVL17ZN7P...mTalEcnXntL/DSC09388.jpg?width=495&height=600

Ponta do Sol, Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.internationalgourmetfestival.com/images/galleries/574ria formosa.jpg

Faro


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Faro a great place to visit!


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Santa Engrácia Church (National Pantheon), Lisbon*









by Aarón García Photography


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*lighthouse at Raso Cape (Cascais)*









by Márcio José


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lagoa (Algarve)*









VisitLagoa


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sortelha (small village in the Sabugal municipality - Guarda District)*









by Nuno Costa


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Monsanto (small village in Idanha-a-Nova - Castelo Branco District*









H1 Arts


Monsanto


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Covilhã*









H1 Arts


Covilhã


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Nossa Senhora da Peneda (Peneda-Gerês National Park), Gavieira, Arco de Valdevez*









by César Faria Martins


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Paradela Dam on (limits) of Peneda-Gerês National Park, Montalegre*









by Nuno Costa


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sortelha, Sabugal









by Nuno Costa


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Vasco da Gama Bridge, Lisbon*









by Cristina Menezes Alves


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Hieronymites Monastery, Lisbon*









by Cristina Menezes Alves


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Seteais Palace, Sintra*









by Cristina Menezes Alves


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Azenhas do Mar, Sintra*









by Cristina Menezes Alves


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Mouros Castle, Sintra*









by Cristina Menezes Alves


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisbon*









by Marioss


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Girão Cape (one of highest promontory/cliff of Europe and World, with 590 m (vertical) above sea level), Câmara de Lobos, Madeira Island * 









by Alfredo Pereira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Alqueva lake, Monsaraz*









by Raul Branco


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ponte de Lima*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Caminha*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Peneda-Gerês National Park*









ViagensparaSempre


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*costume museum, Viana do Castelo*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts






THE MUSEUM OF COSTUME from Viana do Castelo was created in 1997, assuming the mission of studying and publicize the identity and ethnographic "Vianense" heritage through costume "à vianesa", or "lavradeira". Here you can see the different types of costumes: for labor, for Sunday, for parties and for "mordoma". The costume "à vianesa" is a female dress, folk, country, used in villages around Viana do Castelo. This costume has been used since the mid-nineteenth century until the mid-twentieth. Nowadays you can not find it in natural environment (except in special situations, such as parties and folk festivals).


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*market, Funchal (Madeira Island)*









1000 Reasons to Visit Portugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*mills, Friúmes (parish in Penacova municipality, Coimbra District)*









1001 Reasons to Visit Portugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vila Nova de Gaia*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Manuel Adrega


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santarem


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://meravista.com/sites/default/files/Town_Images/Carvoeiro_Beach_Aerial.jpg

Carvoeiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ipt.olhares.com/data/big/261/2615462.jpg

Esposende


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/138504/palacio_nacional_de_queluz.jpg

Queluz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.feriasemportugal.pt/fotos/galerias/hospitaloutao01_9011131804fbbb697ef879.jpg

Arrábida, Setúbal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0lTRUseFMVs/T82_fNZQyCI/AAAAAAAAAtQ/s9CFZTkxUrA/s1600/Almeida+12.JPG

Almeida


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upmagazine-tap.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/B1R2440.jpg

Bussaco


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-y19Dp0MLq...AICQ/nz0wIaCp8mc/s1600/cabo-mondego-farol.JPG

Figueira da Foz


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-jRBHEuxg2ME/Ty7XJ58ZMuI/AAAAAAAAQEg/vADHQT1hBa0/s1600/DSC00049.JPG

Vilamoura


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_gKBqMWP3v...AEL8/q0ftBdFTZ30/s1600/2000-01-01+107+-+1.jpg

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-2KOYL87Ge...xm9XUPlGYg/s1600/Braga+6+-+Bom+Jes%C3%BAs.JPG

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-vfui9QXjV.../FXTOffpa6p4/s1600/Barragem+da+Caniçada+5.JPG

Geres National Park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://c3.quickcachr.fotos.sapo.pt/i/me905109c/7387135_V105m.jpeg

Cascais


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Nossa Senhora da Peneda (Peneda-Gerês National Park), Gavieira, Arco de Valdevez*









flikr.com/nidazo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Salt pans with background Edgar Cardoso (Mondego) Bridge, Figueira da Foz*









by Madalena Cachapa Photography


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Mafra National Palace, Mafra*









by Paulo Luis


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ceAjbvuLEu8/UhH1daVeW6I/AAAAAAAAFeE/6nXhsA7uHyw/s1600/lx1.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.pt/

Sagres


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-dojhg0LArII/TjbauwVWqeI/AAAAAAAAAXc/gBabg66uLFI/s1600/amarante1.jpg

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.pt/

Mafra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.avozdeportugal.com/wallpaper/portugal/porto-1.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro









https://www.google.pt/search?q=yes-...venue-tivoli-carvoeiro%2F%3Flang%3Dpt;900;453


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Roca Cape (westernmost extent of continental Europe), Sintra*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira









me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

^^


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto








me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcobaça


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos








me


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Aveiro*









by Ernesto Duarte


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Shrine of Panóias, Vila Real*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal

The Shrine of Panóias is classified as a National Monument and a Special Protection Zone. It is owned by the state of Portugal and assigned to the Regional Directorate of Culture North. Since the sixth century the Shrine of Panóias has been the site of several studies by domestic and foreign researchers, particularly from the eighteenth century to the present day.

The shrine consists of an enclosure where inscriptions and cavities of various sizes were carved into three large boulders and several smaller boulders. Three inscriptions written in Latin and Greek remain at the site, although a fourth inscription was destroyed. The inscriptions discuss instructions for the rituals that were historically celebrated at Panóias. The three large boulders contain traces of temples that were originally part of the shrine.

It is estimated that the construction of the sacred site began between the end of the second century and beginning of the third century A.D. Today, the shrine is equipped with structures and resources that allow for access by the public including an interpretation center where visitors can view a film detailing the shrine's history, a gift shop, print guides and audio-guides in Portuguese, French, English, and German. Guided tours of the shrine are available by appointment.

http://www.discoverdourovalley.com/content/fragas-de-pan%C3%B3ias-santu%C3%A1rio-de-pan%C3%B3ias/dou6030D9CCAFB87D7DC


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Melgaço*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vilar de Frades Monastery, Barcelos *









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









by Joseolgon


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tavira (Algarve)*









24stolice i Italia


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









by Armando Tavares


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Santana, Madeira Island*









by Odília Mieiro


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lamego*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Edit.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Estrela Mountain Range*









by Pedro Pinto


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









by Alvesgaspar


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Berlengas islands, Peniche*









by Cláudia Twiggs


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*The mediaeval Cathedral of Guarda, Guarda*









by Vítor Ribeiro


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Palace of the Dukes of Braganza, Guimarães *









by Armando Ribeiro


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Óbidos*









by Sara Santos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Vilarinho de Negrões, Montalegre*









by Manuela Marques


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Braga*









by Joaquim Rios


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Maçãs Beach, Sintra*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Peneda-Gerês National Park*









https://www.facebook.com/LimaEscape?ref=stream


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*D. Maria II National Theatre, Rossio Square (Lisbon)*









by Paulo Duarte


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Santa Cruz Church, Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vila Real*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Sintra City Hall, Sintra*









by Tozé Fonseca


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Casais do Douro, São João da Pesqueira [Douro Region]*









by João Moreno


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lamego*


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Santa Maria da Feira Castle, Santa Maria da Feira*









by HDR


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Sanctuary of Sameiro, Braga*









by Manuel Silva


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Cascais*









by Soares da Silva


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Spa view from Bornes Mountain Range, Alfândega da Fé*









by Raliv


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Santa Maria Street, Guimarães*









by Eduardo Lima


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Angra do Heroísmo, Terceira Island - Azores*









by Odilia Mieiro


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Monsaraz, Alentejo*









by David Ramalho


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vidago, Chaves*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*National Sanctuary of Christ the King, Almada (Santuário Nacional de Cristo Rei)*









by Nuno Trindade












The National Sanctuary of Christ the King is an impressive monument located in the neighboring city of Almada which, from a 110-meter height, overlooks Lisbon from one end of the 25 de Abril Bridge (on which Lisbon is accessible by car). The statue proper measures 18 meters, whereas the rest of the height is yielded by the pedestal (82 meters). This catholic monument was built in 1959 (10 years after the beginning of the construction works) as a token of gratefulness to God for having sheltered Portugal during the Second World War, and it is dedicated to the Sacred Heart of Jesus Christ.

The statue proper, which renders Jesus with his wide stretched arms, was designed by Francisco Franco de Sousa, being inspired by the similar monument to Christ the Redeemer in Rio de Janeiro. The base of the monument was constructed by Antonio Lino, and from the foot of the statue, on top of the pedestal, visitors can admire the panoramic view of the city of Lisbon, of the Tagus River and of the 25 de Abril Bridge. Inside the monument there are two chapels which shelter the relics of sundry saints. The chapels are also opened to visits.

All in all, Santuario Nacional de Cristo Rei is one of the best lookouts not to be missed out by tourists who want to admire Lisbon at a glimpse.
http://www.lisbon-tourism.com/en/lisbon-attractions/historical-edifices-and-monuments-in-lisbon/national-sanctuary-of-christ-the-king.html


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









by Bott


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^The main visitors entrance to the National Sanctuary of Christ the King









by Stefan Didam


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Lisboa.


Walking the Waves by Noutyboy, on Flickr


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Moor's Castle, Sintra*









by Taylor Moore


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*São Lourenço do Bugio Lighthouse, Oeiras*









by Paulo Luís











more photos *here*


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Nossa Senhora dos Remédios Sanctuary, Lamego*









by Madalena Cachapa


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Barqueiros (Douro River Region), Mesão Frio*









by Álvaro Roxo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lamego*









by Joana Sá


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Somewhere in Douro River Region*









by Mónica


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Vasco da Gama Bridge (longest bridge in Europe with 17.2 km), Lisbon *









by António Laranjeira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Douro river, Baião*









by Teresa Soares


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Court of the University of Coimbra
Coimbra, Baixo Mondego, Centro Region









University of Coimbra, by Joaquim Alves Gaspar, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Porto


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Alto Douro Wine Region, Pinhão, Alijó*









by Telmo Carquejo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Porto*









by Manuel Meneses


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ericeira, Mafra









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Elvas*









by Joaquim Candeias


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oriente Station, Lisbon*









by Vitor Nogueira


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Montalegre*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Mirandela*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Douro River*









by Jaime António


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ermelo, Arcos de Valdevez*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pena National Palace, Sintra*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Ippar-palacio-pena-aerea.jpg


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Padrão dos Descobrimentos (Monument to the Discoveries), Lisbon*









by Nuno Trindade

Padrão dos Descobrimentos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guarda Cathedral, Guarda*









by António Silva


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.travel-in-portugal.com/photos/data/media/4/olhao_rooftops.jpg

Olhão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aljezur








http://www.flickr.com/photos/759307...1V-iwgtab-iwg95B-iwgUh5-iwgxpo-iwgw7F-iwfSNK/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-4BsBs0PIa9M/UH7WPezA0LI/AAAAAAAAFzI/B8EAxVGLogU/s1600/_DSC1706.jpg

Portimão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferlom...7w-dbGaAC-dVB6KA-bWN88G-bWN9gs-dbG9dV-e5YsVk/

Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mpjcoe...Q5-a3p93t-9YbV4p-9WpS9i-bAmqRq-9YuLKD-a2hpyX/

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulo_...f2-9oZxaz-9F76Ap-7Kpy4a-jpZC1N-auBxLM-eBJ3Tr/

Foz do Arelho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccdrc/...71-7W5otK-a2gKSp-9GTuG1-a2Pcj7-a2k26b-a3rUaA/

Torres Novas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moacir...A6-561J5D-561LpF-561V7x-5622yF-5625gc-5627mP/

Ponta Delgada, Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/machbe...sB-8oz2kf-8ozcXy-8ozaao-8oz4pG-8oz4YG-8oz3uw/

Sintra


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bragança*









by Daniel Vilar


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









by Armando Tavares


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Santa Cruz Beach, Torres Vedras*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

road in the *Estrela Mountain Range*









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Olhares-e-momentos/450108295062554


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Olhares-e-momentos/450108295062554


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto
http://esphoto980x880.mnstatic.com/centro-comercial-via-catarina_362715.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/225606...WA-6sJVhD-6sQDqU-6vKaoH-6vKazX-6vKaHP-6vKaZg/

Sesimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisbon*









by Catarina Fernandes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hfmsan...vz-aSxCPT-dsuQYg-dsuRjz-9MFenn-9HmZMG-bqLys3/

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/26080/imgp1193ww.jpg

Ferragudo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.pt/

Braga


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Vila Nova de Gaia (the place of Port Wine Cellars)*









by Gil Pereira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Roman (Diana) Temple of Évora (foreground) and Cathedral of Évora (background) - Évora *









by Pedro Padilha


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pics


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ponta Delgada, São Miguel Island - Azores*









by Christophe Afonso


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Abano Beach, Cascais*









by el_monty


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Coimbra*









by Armando Jordão


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Montalegre*









http://turismoenportugal.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Monsanto, Idanha-a-Nova (Castelo Branco District)*









https://www.facebook.com/pages/H1-Arts/294909083963315?fref=ts












Monsanto


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Senhor da Pedra Church, Vila Nova de Gaia*









by Armando Tavares


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Norte Beach (the place of biggest waves), Nazaré*









by Hélder Afonso


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Cerdeira shale village, Lousã*









by Pedro Guerra


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Tua river railway, Carrazeda de Ansiães*









by Carlos Augusto Mendes


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Porto*









by Jorge Daniel Cruz Pinto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manjux...hy-bNPV7P-9WpUwS-9j1NJL-9KpVHe-9KtCJY-9KtBN9/

Praia da Luz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/slowro...rX-dXxfR9-dXrCTX-dXrxYk-dXxhPy-dXrEWe-dXxnky/

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://mmm-yoso.typepad.com/.a/6a00d83451b81169e2019b01820b83970d-pi





Praça Velha, Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/169/470354025_083a083ec9_b.jpg

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://webaquino.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/amarante_douro_portugal.jpg

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://montrip-prod-external-data.s...55?versionId=Fa3QpzBZRqyMYlMy99yXTjj5UKsewlFi

Lagos, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped.....jpg/810px-Dragão_Stadium_Opening_Night..jpg

Oporto (FCP Stadium)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.etudoovinholevou.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/DSC00155.jpg

Obidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/35/TomarConvent-Cloisters1.jpg

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.holidaycheck.de/data/urlaubsbilder/images/12/1157111953.jpg

Falesia, Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ajuda National Palace (Throne Room), Lisbon*









by Fernando Vicente


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ajuda National Palace (Dining Room), Lisbon*









by Catarina Fernandes


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Mafra National Palace (library), Mafra*









by Catarina Fernandes


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Douro Valley*









https://www.facebook.com/AssociacaoFozCoaFriends


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Monsaraz*









by Álvaro Roxo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Aarón García


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Viana do Castelo*









by J L Freitas


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alcobaça Monastery, Alcobaça*









https://www.facebook.com/theimagetree


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









by Paulo Pereira


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Peso da Régua


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*São João Baptista Fortress, Vila do Conde*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bom Jesus do Monte Church (Bom Jesus do Monte Sanctuary), Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Citânia de Briteiros, Guimarães*









by hCepeda

The Citânia de Briteiros is an archaeological site of Castro culture in the north-western Iberian Peninsula, significant for its size, urbanism, and architecture. Although primarily known for its remains of an Iron Age proto-urban hill fort (or oppidum), excavations at the site have revealed evidence of sequential settlements extending from the Bronze Age to the Middle Ages.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^

View of the Citânia de Briteiros acropolis, showing ruins of houses and stone paving in a courtyard.









by TarichaRivularis


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sintra*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bragança Castle*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pena National Palace, Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Moors' Castle, Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sao Joao do Arade Fort, Ferrragudo (Lagoa) - Algarve*









by Paulo Duarte


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Moledo Beach, Caminha*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*the ceiling of the Music Room - Monserrate Palace, Sintra*









by Colin Hepburn


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Foz do Douro, Oporto*









by Cristina Moreira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlsant...XC-ajRnRm-dTtmXL-fu44PJ-jij5EJ-gtekEt-i2bvRf/

Culatra, Faro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/213576...Pqm-amrX4J-amp2yt-ams55F-amrKUn-amtb13-ams6W1

Alentejo coast


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/128162...85o-eqV6mo-epYRDg-epYMit-epYR3r-dhEYxi-8m1DTa

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/486980...Vh-dNBDQE-dMViJ8-egBmzf-gBKaVb-93d9e1-93dnhW/

Praça do Toural, Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flickr...rX-7cWWs8-7cWWsg-7f2ejC-7iYLtf-7uvG2Q-jggMnf/

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/celest...bA-dDXNpT-cwmHzj-cwhAuN-cwczEj-cvzM95-cwhAhb/

Carvoeiro, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackb...He-dxJ1uN-dGPodn-hpydKT-dxCx6p-hCF566-9vGxMj/

Cascais


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gattob...nk-bmoCHi-gbu3ur-8wbXwq-aJGjTD-djSCsj-ca7ZgE/

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/590689...Wxi-8tJuE9-7Lbemy-7LUo2y-gnqhgX-9MZ9Pf-7LbemE

Monsaraz


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisbon Cathedral and typical tramway, Lisbon*









by João Sevivas


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Cbr Domes said:


> *Olivença*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehehehe


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/silva...hw-8GRCzR-8qkgCs-fjPAfp-cT4EKL-fi4R1c-dUY4aG/

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/39259...zTm-bZ6DPy-bZ6CWC-bZ6qaG-bZ6peE-bZ6oi1-bZ6rfs

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/29804...n1-adG9cT-a8mhjg-ahk92t-dB7twT-8nTyGy-g7HtFQ/

Ferragudo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/65449...bWP-98u2ha-fs268z-fs26gP-fsgrod-aYsy9r-grYkiG

Nazaré


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/72349564.jpg

Cascais


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves









https://www.flickr.com/photos/omeuo...bi-7Bjf8i-e1mn8m-9Kgfw3-96JqbQ-fr7tA1-foqvHM/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rotav...wx-fdmogE-fdmowd-fdmo1j-fdmnT7-fd73R6-8ioZY9/

Odemira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/diasd...zh-e5VXhr-9oBGeh-bJhQKF-8DtKMY-fEzGwD-e3pH8i/

Constancia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/diogo...ZN-5J3Djj-5J3DBN-5J3DW9-5J3EfQ-5J3Ezj-5J3FqJ/


Alentejo coast


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/rua-velha-das-fachadas-brancas-em-vora-portugal-26134097.jpg

Évora


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Coimbra*









by José Sobral


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.feriasemportugal.pt/fotos/galerias/hospitaloutao02_19516499044fbbb6d662a47.jpg

Arrábida, Setubal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mossa...Xt-bnCyM2-eUDacU-eUCEbd-9s7Ehv-9s7DPB-9s7Doa/

Valença do Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/21222...UXZ-66ybLu-6jXxo4-6oJ1cx-6sJ5Cn-6wJR82-6xztdr

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/araga...4E-eUCA8L-eUrNfk-eUCKXE-eUCVbd-eUrUTi-eUr4ct/

Porto


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Our Lady of Boa Estrela, Estrela Mountain Range*









by Rui Velindro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.casaremsintra.com/upload...cio-de-monserrate/palacio-de-monserrate_5.jpg

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/h_e_l...hM-eZbxtP-eZc7xZ-eZnMYW-eZpdtN-eZnmZw-eZnAWw/

Sintra II


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/h_e_l...Yo-eZoHkE-eZozxw-eZcxui-eZbEEM-ikYAsu-frCUwK/

Sintra III


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/h_e_l...wQ-eZodMw-jxqDdA-jmUMkN-eZcthM-eZbxtP-eZc7xZ/

Sintra IV


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/42457...5xV-9FF5fC-9soEzX-9eVmBe-9YDjBr-cGY3Xj-8yZhjm

Sintra V


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pedro...dG-8XSRnm-92CMS9-8aYuF7-92CMzA-83tK5m-8WQBHs/

Sintra VI


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpmarq...up-ap9E3k-ap9DRk-amqN7U-hG4bNq-hGtiWc-7QT3Zy/

Braga I


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga II


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/flickr...7R-8W3vsh-8W3vMm-8VZrM8-8W3vjm-eNxBaC-dhbUr3/

Braga III










Braga IV


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/137071...bjv-9JjkCK-ce7A9s-aukZH1-auEM8b-buHU6a-dWFtTe

Évora I


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/936972...Hh-7X2mTd-7X2mCj-7WY9oV-7X2mfu-7X2o73-7X2n3S/

Évora II


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/107533...ZMr-7WX1tx-7WWZX2-7X1faS-7X1dP5-7X1ebs-7X1euC

Évora III


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/raphae...hq-9dRApE-fdVKmL-fdFsAV-fdFsAk-av9PjH-8njpij/

Porto I


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto II


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto III









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubemp...Xs-9Uyeyx-adFhMy-8EgTPe-8Ek4zN-ekVzaf-ekPRep/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuk/81...Lv-8fJm7r-8N3hLa-bDytDd-iwKYRP-auw6Jk-fY6epd/

Porto IV


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/looksf...nv-dR6NTi-dRcnpU-dRcnw7-dRcnjL-dR6NRk-dR6NFB/

Porto V


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Câmara de Lobos, Madeira Island*









by Christophe Afonso


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Queluz National Palace, Queluz*









by Cristina Moreira


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Aveiro*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Penacova*









by Luís Conceição


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Espichel Cape, Sesimbra*









by Paulo Duarte


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guimarães Castle*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

old memories... 

*Douro Railway Line*









by Christa Nünlist


Douro railway Line


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Paulo Duarte


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/seriy...5c-9sH1ND-jmUMkN-dDHiBX-eApYUr-8rDiF3-dfGLec/

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/porto...uK-96KmGD-8Lzf46-84xgjH-dPPUxf-dPPViN-iMp7Tc/

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/afper...A6-eYpBeG-eYpzQu-eYgXYc-eYgXji-eYgYht-eYgYt8/


Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/70652...8u-hPwQAa-dzuuxy-7KHqu4-9vvaZK-b6LtNr-9uA4qq/


Palmela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/recip...8V-fkWHSe-9H6HoB-bcKL1n-akKz8j-b2FAaP-8mRibL/

Aljezur


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Barca D'Alva


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisbon*









by Ana Dias


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Costa Nova, Ílhavo*


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Douro*









by Miguel Vinagre


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*São Vicente Church, Bragança*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bragança*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vila Nova de Cerveira*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Minho River, Vila Nova de Cerveira*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vila Nova de Gaia*









by Paulo Pereira


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Roca Cape, Sintra*









by Roy Roos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Salado Monument, Guimarães*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


This monument was built in the 15th century by Dom Afonso IV to commemorate the victory at the Battle of Río Salado.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Senhor da Pedra Chapel, Gulpilhares - Vila Nova de Gaia*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









by Aires dos Santos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/grego...5V-dk9cEA-dk9ca9-dk9bMx-dk9aiF-dk9c6N-dk9cu9/

Silves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor...Cq-84MmTS-9Y5iLN-7P5nve-7P5nBx-7P5nkR-aB5hJu/

Montemor o Velho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nidazo...TC-8x1wqC-8x1yYd-8x1xeQ-8wXB8Z-8x1Aqs-8x1ziC/

Ponte da Barca


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/viagan...uw-7SmVbE-7SispT-7SiMqT-7Sn53f-7SmTJs-7SijY8/

Alpedrinha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/202182...TgD-6xzxJr-6xGzP4-6xGE7i-6xGEHX-6xGF8D-6xGFwg

Alte, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/omeuol...Ro-6P1DMT-6SPDy5-6Tw6Tp-6Xa9mT-6XY1qC-73Ggzd/

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anyri/...7r-9DWTi7-aoNrP4-cSchn5-cScftf-8CQWfd-8CQWcN/

Marvão


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*salterns, Aveiro*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Senhor da Cruz Church, Barcelos*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pena National Palace, Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pateira de Fermentelos, Águeda*









http://jhcanelas.wix.com/photo

Pateira de Fermentelos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Carvoeiro Beach, Carvoeiro - Algarve*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal

Carvoeiro (Lagoa)


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tavira*









by Violeta Images


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Porto Côvo, Sines - Alentejo*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Elvas*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Negro lagoon, Terceira


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Caldeirão lagoon, Corvo


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Capitão lagoon, Pico


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

São Jorge


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Atlantic ocean, Azores


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Furnas lagoon, São Miguel


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

awesome pics!!


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Elvas*









by José Manuel Silva


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Majestic, Oporto*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts

Dating back to 1921, this majestic café is one of Porto's most interesting spots, a place which truly gives the extraordinary feel of the city. It is considered to be one of the most beautiful and representative examples of Art Nouveau in Porto exuding an atmosphere of luxury, refinement and well-being. Its inherent beauty and its importance in the life of the city of Porto have deservedly led it to be classified as a building of public interest in 1983 and as a cultural heritage site thus allowing a full renovation programme to be undertaken culminating in its reopening in 1994, inviting customers to relive the fascinating Belle Époque. In J.K Rowling's biography, written by Sean Smith, it said that when the writer was living in Porto she used to spend quite a long time at the Majestic, working on the first book of 'Harry Potter'. The Majestic, according to a testimony from a client, would also be the favourite spot of Kubitshek, former president of Brazil.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Estrela Mountain Range*









by Helder Afonso


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Piódão*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Campo Maior*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pics.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Angra do Heroísmo, Terceira Island - Azores*









by Odília Mieiro


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Marechal Carmona Park, Cascais*









by Paulo Luís


The Marechal Carmona Park, also known as Gandarinha Park, is one of the most extensive and beautiful gardens of Cascais.

Situated in the historic center of town, the Park includes the gardens of the Palace of the Condes of Castro Guimarães and property of the Viscount of Gandarinha. It has large trees, spacious lawns, flowers beds and herbaceous ornamental shrubs and is home to many architectural and sculptural elements of interest.

Around you are some of the most striking buildings in the area: the Hall of Cascais, the Hippodrome, the Museum of the Sea Cultural Center, the Museum Condes Castro Guimarães and House of Stories Paula Rego.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Corpus Christi Convent, Vila Nova de Gaia*









by João Pala


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Barcelos*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Boca do Inferno, Cascais*









by Paulo Duarte


Boca do Inferno (Portuguese for Hell's Mouth) is a chasm located in the seaside cliffs close to the Portuguese city of Cascais, in the District of Lisbon. The seawater has access to the deep bottom of the chasm and vigorously strikes its rocky walls, making it a popular tourist attraction.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Chaves*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*cascade, Terceira Island - Azores*









https://www.facebook.com/ViagensparaSempre


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*São Vicente Cape, Sagres - Algarve*









by Helder Afonso


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Albufeira*









by mkamionka


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ponte de Lima*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Ponta do Sol


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ponte da Barca*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guimarães*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arronches









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emoita...Ug-dmvnwj-hwf5ax-f8bruA-dQXLvM-hwfoQu-7DCvgy/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor...6o-a7pzGC-a7mHHe-a7mHtc-a7pA2s-8mvSby-8ETTsN/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/paspo...MG-7Eund2-9AeyJU-9ii5fj-fvTNK6-bJo9x2-bvtnws/

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rotav...eQ-bUBd3d-dqRsdi-bUFFn3-a7daDX-9Trup9-9ToDLa/

Vila do Bispo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpmarq...7U-hG4bNq-hGtiWc-7QT3Zy-9j3DtC-9iZuaX-7Y3EZW/

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cherbe...ew-aiS6W4-iJ6XsQ-iJ6eeF-iJ92Nm-iJ92mj-iJ6ZVq/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yoguko...8V-ff2yjJ-867dwH-7FWjUF-8BkBdR-8xgNrc-9keBhk/

Arrábida, Setubal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pmsoft...Yz-8KMfia-8KQyjj-b15WcB-8xgdpX-87MCLs-8SwWHt/

Lamego


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpbach...1M-bFBKWz-bwHosB-bwHjDX-bwHpY6-bwHpcZ-bwJg6z/

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/skywal...SS-7khrhA-7owe3K-7vV4E6-aJd3Ur-hELjmv-7UXZw7/

Obidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/869917...XA-d8PZrj-d8PYK3-d8PTQA-d8Q3qU-d8Q2kq-d8Q13u/

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pilotg...Dj-ffjzHd-fg4FQQ-faQcQu-faQcQh-fbyWmh-faQZUm/

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sputz/592083707/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/musico...57-fgSMeK-ffi8Rs-anyK1B-8NL2iH-fgSMot-d2wuNC/

Porto


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Dona Ana Beach, Lagos*









by Csilla Zelko


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcha...Nh-bjMear-9UU7RH-bobCUM-bobDtT-aXcKwz-9RZuvq/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ata196...17-dw9moi-dw9rZa-dweYQs-dw9j1g-dweJ1f-dw9dHk/

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6358717311/in/photolist-aFU686-aFU82T

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estoril










http://www.flickr.com/photos/javier...82-8e4EXz-eT5SQJ-eT5xuw-eT8Pzs-eT5QBJ-9xb4BF/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/872432...qo-97QmEL-fCHc2A-8QfSKS-eD49bd-azH5sw-bQAAUt/

Faro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/740232...P3-9rBzMS-9rua82-9rBAGh-9rx6uu-9rwLLo-9rtKJc/

Convent of Christ, Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neoblo...og-74a6SR-74dY33-74dYxy-74e12w-74e1Xm-74e2sE/

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/145681...UH-dCNUe4-7D3euF-8aGrHu-gyABbp-9kvr1S-aCEaHB/

Batalha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/simply...2u-7LPxo4-7LUo2y-7LTnbC-7LTQhf-7LTnbw-7LQiiX/

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/307295...mG-af6uBe-af6vZ8-af9hLU-af6wyZ-8W4PWM-d3NKL3/

Braga Stadium


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Zambujeira do Mar











http://www.flickr.com/photos/341967...DtR-b26JPK-b26EyH-b26JsB-b26F2g-b26DgP-b26GBg


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Monsaraz, Reguengos de Monsaraz*









by José Branco


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Tamariz*


tamariz por rolhas, en Flickr


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Penedono Castle, Penedono*









by José Rocha


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Chalet Countess of Edla and Pena National Palace, Sintra*









by Emigus Photography


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vila do Conde*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Viana do Castelo*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Évora - Alentejo*









by Roy Roos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Minho River mouth*, *Caminha*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Valença*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Barcelos*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Faro - Algarve*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Chaves*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tagus River, Lisbon*









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lisboa-Lisbon-Portugal/522229717890727


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Portel - Alentejo*









by Brum Colaço


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Silves










http://www.flickr.com/photos/loose_...Bq-b4xvUP-9jYiCV-fFFTX7-fFFX9E-fFG1uS-fFGuBm/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santiago do Cacem








mine


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Dornes










http://www.flickr.com/photos/enrgue...wD-dc9f8M-dcNorV-eDZC6r-cK2J6Y-aYapLt-9CFG6e/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.flickr.com/photos/benocc...2d-aq29Rt-8iHFNq-g8FCau-g8FsWR-g8FAAC-aoifYp/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrel...L6-9ni6Tc-9ni4x6-9nmekL-9niaMk-9ni1DR-9ni5Za/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto










http://www.flickr.com/photos/roneim...N1-iRpg96-iAMKPQ-d7Wv2b-eN7uV3-gpnW8V-gzPUnD/


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ria Formosa - Algarve*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


Ria Formosa


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Marquês de Pombal Square, Lisbon*









by Bruno Cruz

Marquês de Pombal Square


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nunola...Ey-8qJo9o-8qFimp-8qJnpu-8qJq3S-8qFjui-8qFiKk/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.flickr.com/photos/optica...Fc-8MksSG-dDicpN-cs9FSu-dDe4TV-b9LTDT-fhnZBk/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alte










http://www.flickr.com/photos/garyha...FF-7aiEWj-7tCAdo-7uaEPw-krGdJt-eQ14zY-krGfe2/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielcunha/3199750495/sizes/l/in/photolist-5SKykZ-5TyJ6V-5ZB6mN-67kUBF-68ovmx-6hH3Wn-6pfmBH-6qdtx4-6vQnYT-6vQo1D-6vUz1W-6xEnRF-6xJwEA-6F1VTP-6F65b7-6F65iy-6F65pw-6Q5nw3-6QGTfg-6QGVJD-6QLWTb-6QM1C9-6V5j58-72pxXm-761AYD-76p2fW-7hDdYT-7n1kLZ-7nLuMe-ekGfMp-eKctgi-daaQ5u-daaPfc-daaNC2-daaNHd-b25ibx-daaQpJ-daaQpg-daaNUF-bLpgmg-8v6xR2-aAUMwq-bvnQkC-9S21qd-9PqPJB-8WmgTC-daaMTK-daaQHS-8WmgTN-8WmgU3-eMdnxJ/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zekatr...bb-6vYJdx-6vZWGD-6vZXXa-6w57id-6w57Mq-6w599L/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsaraz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/706520...qiT-8PGAqh-ijW1re-8hmbNe-gd8rpq-bKXTTM-c1TM8w


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos










http://www.flickr.com/photos/silvia...3P-8no7UP-aaQyyE-bjY1tT-8wA9Px-8ctys5-8kfgAo/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro, Algarve










http://www.flickr.com/photos/garyha...qc-7hZiGx-7kvcBN-7kGYT9-7mkNNr-7mpGB7-7oNHih/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar










http://www.flickr.com/photos/452376...Htk-gqdyXE-gqdomi-gqhFQk-gqhee5-gqiKF2-gqfWWY


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha











http://www.flickr.com/photos/gekon2...sm-auS9dk-auURRs-auV1Qh-auSx64-auV2U3-auVcBq/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kudosm...R8-dkiatZ-eGWByY-cRvys3-cRvyYU-cj5UfE-jSU6iv/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fernan...9p-9t3qBL-9sZrop-9t3v8E-9sZwiD-9sZvGn-9t3zad/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

^^









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pajar...fc-fe2Rza-fe2UKp-fe2PGT-fehaDW-fehdVd-fehiKs/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Nazaré










https://www.flickr.com/photos/12203...3h-8hZq4y-8L5RE5-9S9Pzi-9wY967-8rkXyX-bg4Zzc/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Caminha, Minho










https://www.flickr.com/photos/filip...LX-88qsDh-fKLNZj-atADxr-atADve-atDjzY-atDjs7/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estremoz, Alentejo











https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrapo...XZ-cUtujo-ednQbo-bvv328-gqf8rs-gqdchf-gqcHXL/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão, Algarve










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrsti...3w-dtZp3o-8p4tey-7LiKDY-9hJjP9-axxXor-9uSv2b/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo Rodrigo









https://www.flickr.com/photos/28596...QD4-dkfNrF-dkfPbk-dkfRuE-dkfRzy-dkfQzQ-dkfLK2


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rebel...Ew-gPKCDZ-g7CZyK-bzuWpy-aCTj8L-9k8jwk-cxwrMW/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/32006...hU-eZyFSA-eZmvPp-eZyuqS-eZzsdJ-eZxW6b-eZyD8m/


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I seriously love your country, Portugal is amazing!


And Manueline Architecture is one of my favorites


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks musiccity 


Porto










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anasi...FD-62EJ1v-6krVY3-6krW17-6nu9Zz-6zSUux-6M1Drr/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Torre de Moncorvo









https://www.flickr.com/photos/40025...4M-aXWHaH-aXWCra-aXWETn-aXWHvr-aXWDPB-aXWCHn/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alqueva Lake









https://www.flickr.com/photos/maver...xf-ah7Fg6-7PNhyj-ahQfuu-auGWhQ-auEr7z-8wEd8q/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Rossio Railway Station, Lisbon*









by Leos Photos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marvão










https://www.flickr.com/photos/papoi...QT-8wXECy-8qMMQW-bXzCXY-dsbBDi-fzXUxJ-8Mp2Ps/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Cathedral of Évora, Évora*









by Roy Roos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro, Algarve









https://www.flickr.com/photos/valte...fN-agR7LH-7M6fcW-7M6i6A-8dYTcR-ccjGxo-bUXrWM/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/musth...uA-9U5bu6-dTUWtd-f4Po2L-9QjsVj-8KNbUq-ajay6B/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaole...z5-cRvyHC-cRvzuq-cRvys3-cRvzeS-8mCv38-7LGn6d/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro, Algarve









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aureli...pe-e2Eisc-e2Eiq4-e2Dt1V-bnPmdh-e2Eirg-e2EinT/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira









http://www.flickr.com/photos/loremi...6R-753J2d-753JNb-f9E9yW-bVtXiF-9ArgWJ-czgH1N/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rangak...xW-cWk4eQ-anza8x-7MVMkk-anz9Tc-7zi9Dw-c9vSTh/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mafra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diasdo...2V-gbSHWk-gbTfFK-gbSSpb-gbSF3f-gbTth7-gbSRas/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes, Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lueske...ES-gaytQg-gayqsJ-gayxmy-gaywdd-gayGHw-gayPHo/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Almeida










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lacasi...MR-exbrX9-ex8hR4-9zBpUK-9VfgyE-dLb2oY-9Vcw78/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Almeida from above..











http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.pt/2011/09/almeida.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Odemira, Alentejo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/casasb...v8-8ndRjN-8ntW2G-8nqN42-f9pUrW-bUxBkq-8oEa7L/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Real de Santo Antonio










http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.pt/search/label/Vila Real de Santo António


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/markus...Kh-aeoJuu-9sFoWo-9oLexX-9sCoU2-94DJYD-9oxf31/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alqueva Lake, Alentejo










http://www.flickr.com/photos/101544...cy-bXWFjE-bXUyUJ-9b7Wqd-9b4MKt-9gb6Ek-djF6SS/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4821127549/sizes/l/in/photolist-8m2xfM/


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice Thread.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










http://www.flickr.com/photos/weiden...aF-6u3dgE-6vQnYT-6whE5r-6wZ5Eq-6F1U1i-6GECTy/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlob...W1-ah5ZqY-ah5VcW-e71UQv-aMa7W6-aMahZv-aMaeSe/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira, Algarve











http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayley...1h-dfmgoa-dfcVxv-dfmcHU-dfdF4d-dfcVRj-dfe6rt/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/33450418.jpg

Torres Novas


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Porto*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsaraz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/letspl...Zr-eByxEx-eBywDk-eByxsB-eByvfD-ciCWWs-jTgzhM/


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Óbidos​*



























Photos from here: http://www.panoramio.com/user/403113?with_photo_id=90315266​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Nova da Barquinha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponta Delgada, Azores









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vogoa...57-6Zce9h-72PAzf-7379u3-73FFfm-73RqvR-77FnUU/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Redondo, Alentejo










https://www.flickr.com/photos/21414...Ao-btDNwX-9GGtoa-cvD9i1-btDgYr-kJT4Uv-9jNsq7/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão










https://www.flickr.com/photos/porti...rs-bz7dBJ-bN1Upi-bz7dTC-bN1UGR-iPBFsz-7XUE4i/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castro Marim









https://www.flickr.com/photos/doc_u...5E-aamtaG-8u9TLM-aUScg8-cfDNFJ-d7KWsd-d7KW8G/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mertola









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lelia...fA-e1QdXW-8EvKTr-8EyVfJ-7XFs2Y-7XCbqP-aDvtF1/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Piodão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cuba, Alentejo









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor...ea-9DS45Z-9DS4Dv-eQ8pS4-dZAPfD-dWmGpw-dWFhi6/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Miranda do Corvo









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ccdrc...f2-b2KtvF-bmekUe-agLZse-agLZkT-aDcpdP-9N6Aff/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Querença









https://www.flickr.com/photos/scott...qs-fdAtPw-fdAu37-fdm8oX-fdAtrh-fdm6ja-fdm6QK/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aldeia da Luz, Alentejo









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotos...Ui-7L7ZUe-7L7ZTV-7L7ZU6-7Lc2w3-7L7ZUa-7xPpTD/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serpa, Alentejo









https://www.flickr.com/photos/theco...mt-aAgzhJ-aAgTHE-aAdNdF-aAgAAu-aAenW4-aAgWkQ/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa









https://www.flickr.com/photos/filip...Mm-deGHdh-deGity-deGCf8-deGkUY-fv245W-8amqxa/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

São Pedro do Sul











https://www.flickr.com/photos/28815...gf-akzB3Y-7EPwdd-dJXGVm-efPWs3-fojSQt-dYQuLC/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ericeira










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tjook...JZ-e4gD6j-e4gp4J-9XZfdP-9XZff4-9XZfb4-9XZfck/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fbarr...xm-dvawvv-cjd3dE-dvg5n9-dvaugM-dvfNAm-dvauMk/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bragança









https://www.flickr.com/photos/samue...PV-ePny46-ePnoqF-ePn7xx-ePn6Ba-ePykjm-ePyFtb/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro, Algarve









https://www.flickr.com/photos/micha...fF-923roN-a7t7gK-a7vYSJ-bxGJX7-covPUy-coxFod/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Marvão*









by João Martins


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Albufeira*









by Aero-Foto Algarve


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Póvoa de Varzim*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lagos - Algarve*









by Madalena Cachapa


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guimarães*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Montemor-o-Novo*









by Roy Roos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Moledo*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Leiria*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Madeira Island*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*25 de Abril Bridge*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


It is a suspension bridge connecting the city of Lisbon, capital of Portugal, to the municipality of Almada on the left (south) bank of the Tagus river.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Costa de Caparica (municipality of Almada)*









by Paulo Luís


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Viana do Castelo*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sines*









by Tiago Canhoto


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Crato - Alentejo*









by Óscar Aires


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Monsaraz - Alentejo*









by Paulo Santos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Roman Temple, Évora*









by João Paulo Cruz

Roman Temple, Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hom26/...C9-99AWKw-b8pYM6-9gsnup-fXeqgU-hxjA6j-8RzSYt/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Celorico de Basto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregor...cS-edAAaw-eduVYP-eduW7D-gMbat3-8mrLWR-8mrKRv/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alqueva Lake










http://www.flickr.com/photos/laraze...VS-by19vx-auH8m2-djF6SS-81r9Zy-7LD47m-7LDdk3/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Small chapel of bones in Faro











http://www.flickr.com/photos/pparik...kZ-bwHh1t-bwHkg6-bwHpcZ-bwHj1R-bwHnCK-bwHjDX/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira Island










http://www.flickr.com/photos/miguel...8E-8M5Uju-8NzyQ3-7MVLAK-anyYun-9oTppL-aouWjS/


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Palacio da Pena in the Serra de Sintra*








http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/index2.php?option=com_datsogallery&func=wmark&mid=1630​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cacela Velha










http://www.flickr.com/photos/686012...ca-jQpTqG-95Zejw-8o3eAw-eLzDmh-7L7ReX-8AUEFo/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

(Costa Nova)Aveiro










http://www.flickr.com/photos/145908...uw-5mZ4E4-5qbTzc-5tzSCd-5uHZ87-5x5c23-5yWwee/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mafra










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmalhe...Di-4Ap2Lt-4AtixS-4Atjed-4Atjtf-4BLcud-4CzPrW/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsaraz











http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudi...sr-4CKYvZ-4CLm7x-4CLmhM-4CLmme-4CPRFd-4CQe3m/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amieira do Tejo










http://www.flickr.com/photos/franci...ry-9U5NWT-9xv5WA-9zFXfZ-9vYW1C-9vBSp4-9U8NYd/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bilding in Troia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulov...2D-aeJKHn-85jFQs-7ZcKXE-7Z9xrx-7ZcKKd-7Z9y8c/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cape Espichel










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pconde...cq-8ifz4w-8icmMc-8icmqt-8ifztG-8ickPp-8ifAf7/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

(Algar Seco) Carvoeiro









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruicov...fD-fZzudQ-fZEvx3-fZzxig-fZCiYA-fZqNwS-fZzP2j/


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Corvo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Portalegre*









by Joaquim Candeias


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coastal Algarve









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ishowe...GB-aqFp73-aqCHki-dH4Ux4-fEepPt-gk37hW-8tJAnx/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lousã










http://www.flickr.com/photos/samuel...dP-aExhXP-duubJe-aEB8e7-aEB94C-aExiai-dUyqiA/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Belmonte









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaole...ds-djGkjQ-djGeyn-djGjyu-djGk5U-djGknt-djGf3G/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo Mendo










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierre...Yy-9VhkUd-9NrDBi-dSHvhq-eNnfix-eNpjpv-dJF3BS/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Bragança*









by Rui Paulo Photography


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Caves, Carvoeiro










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedral...HY-7FUrt9-eZ6yoU-eXSnTp-eYTkxn-7Ci3tg-7CHCHG/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gogoni...AG-cNvXVA-cNvXd5-dDLuD3-a7pB93-iCGkrj-e2yUsR/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro valley










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stfnf/...7g-bnhDoe-bnhkWT-bnhT1Z-bnh8MP-bnhorc-bnhGsB/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa









http://www.flickr.com/photos/djkeis...hS-bnieUn-bnhQeR-bni6uc-bnhVTv-bnhvgv-bnh7CP/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lreini...XR-eNCBGS-eNrcap-eND1TC-eNDBzy-eNEdom-iRMgjd/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro










http://www.flickr.com/photos/simsal...hG-dtzFWr-duBjru-du13ns-duAxHh-du1Qo9-duDwJb/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

^^










http://www.flickr.com/photos/282129...My-kJXQ4f-bDCq88-dHiqYs-dkeWav-kLdmrr-dkeY1s/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães










http://www.flickr.com/photos/buzztr...kw-bLR8rk-a9z8Kk-a9z4Ve-a9z8Ha-a9z53R-a9BSg5/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro, Algarve










http://www.flickr.com/photos/starri...T1-bokJ1g-cMkj9L-dYYrNi-9AWskR-9ECLLb-c1CGWN/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bordeira










http://www.flickr.com/photos/wandas...7q-bXLHcy-c1TM8w-durCKJ-dtV6gH-iLZcA4-a7L2He/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coastal Alentejo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomsga...3U-cUx2po-foFXkE-8VuNBC-bjHNSY-biNHFa-9b7GQ5/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mark_fischer/8385327010/sizes/l/in/photolist-dLYZzC/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2911174235/sizes/l/in/photolist-5rfwFe-5rfxuV/

Porto Covo


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Gorgeous country


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/molineli/2673344549/sizes/l/in/photolist-55eAcp-58cPoF-5hwQrg-5ns2vP-5FYV8Y-5KMTsm-5KMTZA-5R8xaV-62EJ1v-63wcsf-68fjbY-6wpLEk-6wFKVT-6Lzi29-6Sm95a-6Z7cLz-786scP-7bBgFu-7c3pcp-7c47rH-7hsQ7g-7mTPdC-7raSQG-7uqZee-7xkcYQ-7xmcuP-8jTjHS-8jTjQN-8jVmHX-8jVmTB-8jvwxp-8jyKMu-8jQ9ak-8jyKRu-dLbrQj-dbGseD-dbGsSv-9HXzfc-dbGtnc-i4Bj7U-btDnxp-b2Djgr-bsBzd4-aK5MgV-aWQ4Zp-aPRLX8-9ciUBt-az25xx-aCs6XU-aKKz5F-b25GnT/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Josedc said:


> Gorgeous country


Thank you jose

There´s ugly and gorgeous, in this country..

Praça Velha, Coimbra











http://www.flickr.com/photos/silvia...41-p6Z5c-p6Z7Q-p6Zaj-p6Zbn-p6ZcE-p6Zfe-p6Zgd/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Geres National Park










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mihaii...Js-damLRs-damMgS-damJzz-damKDZ-damKn6-damLcf/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisbon*









https://www.facebook.com/camaradelisboa


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisbon*









https://www.facebook.com/camaradelisboa


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Douro river


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tenzn...m6-ftxSEN-cAB1dY-dMNNCG-dr6wQf-goJPLD-fxrK7b/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sunset in Foia, Algarve










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lstuv...UL-dujU9S-dueeap-duec2z-duebKv-duecZD-duecyF/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bluem...cM-9RwqNC-9LiEdC-9LiCgi-cdCVEj-dhdqdx-dhdkL4/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

^^










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hayle...VJ-7HraNJ-cWemQA-aptCjJ-aptCmN-cFuvhJ-gm5hTC/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gaia, Oporto









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0V1pnulOPl8/T14KSZKBP4I/AAAAAAAACU8/s2gW109p1EE/s1600/DSC_0120.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcacer do Sal










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rjmou...UL-cf9AHd-cf9BrC-cf9rsG-cf9oBS-cf9Gas-cf9DWL/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bragança









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vribe...Fu-7HPTg5-aBnK7m-ambscf-eBZi9n-7FujGE-8uo66S/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Olhão











https://www.flickr.com/photos/luesk...eY-fv8UL7-eSc3q4-dbdFu3-aihP15-agPCvN-8JZoJo/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pedro...u7-fmHwMi-7zCRJ9-e4f8nP-cr7YNG-dbmGq7-eghx3M/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisbon*









https://www.facebook.com/PerfectWorldPhotography


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setúbal









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/20216946.jpg


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Marvão


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Angra do Heroismo


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Azores


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Lóios church, Evora


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Monte Clérigo beach


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Marvão


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Portalegre


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Galé beach, Melides


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Évora


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

São Jorge


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Flores


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Elvas


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Três Irmãos beach, Alvor


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Belver


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos but dont forget also to post their credits, sources. Thanks


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoef...Jc-9rSy4v-fs268z-fsgrod-ax6iEG-bJ6HGZ-aYrTdB/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eloyro...aj-eeGPWd-bVJS4X-a59ykw-7XtWFv-bUrgWu-8oEZeb/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sesimbra










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricard...QL-4WNioh-51weWv-5MdNhb-5U4uZr-67fWA3-6xq8PW/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nataly...cN-arK9Kp-arN7KU-arN1T3-arKxDK-arJXFe-arK8St/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga









http://www.flickr.com/photos/317588...5Y-8rksfH-8rksq2-8roz8q-8rks3g-8royWj-8WmgTN/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

VRSA










http://www.flickr.com/photos/urugal...ye-c6epb1-ectftr-ecySos-c6eqgU-adriMU-8kj6hg/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Viçosa, Alentejo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/938870...nt-ffJT1C-ffJUrs-ffJU8G-ffuCNt-ffuDCv-ffJUJL/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregor...c3-bEsAM4-8fDCFS-cLuLGj-8i5U8d-eveDEe-9qhFsL/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cgoula...5A-7o9CSQ-ak8Rst-efYVzC-99xP2p-99xP4H-cbXhvf/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Nova (Aveiro)










http://www.flickr.com/photos/coussi...MP-9k3fiz-b5WyA4-aTd5Z6-aTd5in-aTd5GH-bDER8F/


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

São Miguel










Jorge Cardoso


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dabrantes/5631306142/sizes/l/in/photolist-9zBV8d-cSu2rW-bZLcyy/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoll...E8-c5kMEG-8JvBTg-b5WscH-dthBQe-8hhBVC-g3LvDc/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsome1...nB-4UH9xD-4V3mTW-4W6zWx-4WF6hX-4WFtEG-4YQu68/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitorj...1P-db8asS-db85tY-db83Zm-db81qF-db82At-db83N3/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jossar...FQ-db82Dh-db84p9-db85Gp-db8a8w-db8624-db83Zm/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo







[/url]

http://www.flickr.com/photos/absynt...photolist-5rkYGF-5LFGuk-76oNrE-afnKaP-g3CgaD/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuno-g...JT-8wbDR5-8wbE7j-bmMJJ1-8Dndth-bmMMdy-8yf6Dv/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro, Algarve









http://www.flickr.com/photos/valter...qC-ai693k-93eDLg-aa3qXr-93vrAR-8ysWAP-dm2UnL/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu











http://www.flickr.com/photos/dabran...mU-9ZPngh-9ZMU5x-9ZMYfD-9ZMUrZ-a5ZnXs-7YuU2K/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pajare...iK-9q5ZKV-aCPwJf-bj5G3T-dT5Uaq-9Zid61-8B3YPT/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setúbal










http://www.flickr.com/photos/silvia...G4-fxH4o6-9XZgak-hU7FCS-fm87Fn-bv4z5G-cJpePq/


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*traditional house, Madeira Island*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Belém Tower, Lisbon*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Penacova*









by Luís Conceição


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ourém Castle*









by Helder Afonso

The Ourém Castle is a Portuguese castle in Ourém, Santarém. It has been listed as a National monument since 1910.


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Alvoco da Serra, Seia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marvão










http://www.flickr.com/photos/michae...jN-evHL7t-d2K3zS-azjYQh-cLMVsL-9jL59s-9jGVwz/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://www.flickr.com/photos/93501...ZA-9DD7o9-915D3h-8QaATV-7RnWma-daKfm5-bBr1gg/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mpjco...73-fP3bSe-gQVSsd-eFTFYi-f19j9V-dq39Rc-9deoMM/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rtg19...oZ-f6hukN-hmeLBe-hmdGd9-hmdHCG-eQQqtp-cb7oKh/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gores...Sy-5ShqXR-5SMg7J-5V94x5-5Xi114-62rvBr-65AJWu/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães











https://www.flickr.com/photos/magon...BU-bpcLb2-bDUKef-bDUKeW-aFio5C-cA2tE1-dfJagZ/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa









https://www.flickr.com/photos/brogh...r8-aZBvj2-aZBBJk-aZBa2R-aZBARk-aZBnVz-aZBKLP/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serpa










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gabri...o2-79x7q8-79AYFC-79AYKW-7wNbk3-7x3Bjb-dV4wWp/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcobaça










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruipa...7v-dUxRmo-dvspUo-9CYR3S-9CVVo2-9CVVAD-8ZC8Yr/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gabeb...9Q-7DzURJ-bk2BEb-bxWuZn-88TWtq-bxWv3t-7J5Fdd/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mecki...xQ-6MKhzd-6MKhEQ-6MKhGW-6MKhJA-6MKhLS-6MKhQ5/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto











https://www.flickr.com/photos/redar...hv-a4MM2r-9Xug5V-9znzAh-ecDz1a-ecDyLH-ecDyve/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fixe/...eK-8cZzHe-aQtAqZ-aQtBdx-aQtKye-aQtz6a-aQtLLH/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jsuom...Ha-jdaCbB-9uPA6z-7GkbjJ-8nALyc-8nAN2e-7GkbBJ/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela mountain










https://www.flickr.com/photos/demel...st-8xkM2B-j4eL8A-7W6dje-m9gSk4-cuhKLs-bx8s84/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mpjco...oH-f3Q1mE-7CNqVy-9z8vms-9Xxmvm-8Ha344-8Hbd5C/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra









https://www.flickr.com/photos/93501...p2-93BjjF-dmZaSU-cv55Zj-9mevTo-dmZbGd-7JUJAN/


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Douro


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Porto


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Portugal from above at night


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Sabor river


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Real










http://www.flickr.com/photos/144636...3E-75ZMmT-75ZMvX-76JGtE-77svZw-7cDV6d-7nRdv6/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joaota...5H-9WeJLL-9WSmEt-9WVcYq-8T98sM-de5vKS-dKhcBJ/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães










http://www.flickr.com/photos/varuns...1x-dok7wK-dokfcY-dokfBh-dokfY1-dokgfh-dok85F/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Zambujeira do Mar, Alentejo










http://www.flickr.com/photos/casasb...7A-bUFEMG-bUFFLy-bUFHzw-bUFHkf-bUFGK3-bUFFn3/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évoramonte










http://www.flickr.com/photos/finwe-...6S-7X1L3s-7X1KVS-7X1Lef-9FjYGz-bfJ7HH-bfJ7K4/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Torres Novas









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccdrc/...RZ-7NUcPF-7NUcD4-7NUdKx-7NUdUg-7NUd8t-7NUdQv/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro, Algarve










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivoana...HY-7aY3Uc-7aY3Zg-7aY43k-7aY46K-7b2SdL-7b2Spq/


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Aveiro*









by João Santos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ponta Delgada, São Miguel Island - Azores*









by José Borges


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Casino Estoril*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts

Casino Estoril - Estoril (Cascais)


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ponta do Sol, Madeira Island*









by Duarte Sol

Ponta do Sol - Madeira


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alcácer do Sal - Alentejo*









by João Palmela


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira Island*









by Duarte Sol


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ribeira Square, Oporto*









by Manuel Meneses


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Corvo Island - Azores*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tomar*









by Miguel Franquinho

Tomar


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Mirandela*









by Manuel Passos


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Apulia








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nelso...xt-9pmQFr-9cQurR-9ppSu7-9mN8Rc-9mRceE-9mRcjL/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penalva do castelo









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/8199786027/sizes/l/in/set-1419754/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida, Setúbal









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/6034832617/sizes/l/in/set-72057594052980160/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Viçosa









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/8597675800/sizes/l/in/set-72157614569670282/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/4283069056/sizes/l/in/set-72057594049992191/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira, Algarve










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/4389818458/sizes/l/in/set-72057594119448376/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/12928094633/sizes/l/in/set-72057594140907351/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes










https://www.flickr.com/photos/smash...71-anu7iN-6dnHfM-5Zy9sA-aEv5zS-4rU1PC-eMHHAq/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto










https://www.flickr.com/photos/yasoo...Co-31cSUa-5RLvT8-3G6Cin-fikhMt-5TTUjs-4A8zBM/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrifana beach










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dario...fa-5g9SB5-d5j64d-biq1BT-5j2VNo-72fDQ4-gL3Bdn/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora









https://www.flickr.com/photos/88087...Yf-5KL3Kq-5KyZiG-5HLbhA-5J3Kzh-5Nskpj-5J72k6/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais









https://www.flickr.com/photos/isabe...JR-8QpiRH-eejxRW-dGi4Ab-5nT3NJ-eYsgAF-5nNN4X/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa











https://www.flickr.com/photos/peter...DR-h9ZCxT-h9ZDYt-h9ZGQa-h9Yox2-h9Yxs7-h9YyzN/


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jossa...iM-daVTEv-daVVzD-daWcTr-daVGxK-daVUVa-daW1RE/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte de Lima










https://www.flickr.com/photos/madri...Dq-bZ6AAm-bZ6zdf-bZ6zoG-bZ6Dcu-bZ6gz3-bZ6jM7/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão, Algarve











https://www.flickr.com/photos/areke...EQ-ewGSHT-epkzea-eK3qQq-f4nzKX-f4BPYG-kj3uVV/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jossa...ZY-daVMza-daVLAA-daWcx1-daWhPG-daW9vR-daVQXc/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-94--CindTHs/UAq1kKGJPxI/AAAAAAABp20/GLfRS63PSy4/s1600/lipp_18.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes, Alentejo










https://www.flickr.com/photos/casas...k62y-7Ff83Q-a7hKXB-ZJ4Fo-61J7pt-ZJ4iS-9wVkeG/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mario...kJD-2jGG1w-6awbxC-6eqaiv-aJJwL6-d947U-2jGB5h/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora, Alentejo










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hfmsa...oQ-6Zh1rq-6TkwBg-6XgoKr-746cDU-73QDyE-74jCe7/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos, Algarve










https://www.flickr.com/photos/simsa...qy-5wVdzp-cpQLkL-c6oBLy-83N3e7-83JW68-83JW7r/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jcbac...k3-eGD8YQ-8UhhWS-3JT4ND-984Mc8-987R3m-dRUYY3/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto









https://www.flickr.com/photos/10054...xD-iUErXo-iUC2LP-4Kx3Uf-iUEc1Q-dvY6jG-56ggJk/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










https://www.flickr.com/photos/95387...AF-aJKQaV-61yu5L-5xPPNX-dtoR7W-9hVuvh-8K6zvS/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










https://www.flickr.com/photos/faao/...15-bX6Q2f-bX7m73-bYr4Kd-cQj7ob-bqJ6n8-c31vXW/


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

wow.


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Pitões das Júnias, Montalegre*









by Adilson Faltz


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Grutas (Cave) de Alvados, Porto de Mós*









by Joana Santos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Mafra National Palace, Mafra*









by Luis Rodrigues


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Senhora da Rocha Beach, Porches, Lagoa*









by Hélder Afonso


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Lisbon


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Sortelha


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Santa Luzia, Viana do Castelo


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Gerês


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Óbidos


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Pena, Góis


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Lisbon


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

A beach in Sesimbra


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Furnas lagoon


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

wow.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Andre_Filipe said:


> Lisbon













Photo by Maximilian Xavier​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dont forget to post the credits, sources on every photo you posting


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisbon*









by Américo Simas


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Castelo de Vide









Luis Gonçalves


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*S. Miguel Island, Azores*









by Luis Godinho


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Odeceixe, Aljezur


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Coimbra


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lindoso Castle (Lindoso - Ponte da Barca)*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vila do Conde*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

somewhere in *Alentejo*









by Bruno Martins


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*São Francisco Church, Évora*









by Roy Roos


São Francisco Church


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sintra*









by Emigus


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alcochete*









by Bruno Cruz


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Prehistoric Rock-Art Sites of the Côa Valley - Vila Nova de Foz Côa*









by Foz Côa Friends - Associação


Prehistoric Rock-Art Site of the Côa Valley


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Leos Photos - Paulo Duarte


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Nossa Senhora da Peneda Sanctuary, Arcos de Valdevez*









by CTHOE


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









by Josep Renalias


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*D. Ana Beach, Lagos*









by Paulo Teixeira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Typical landscape (cereal steppe) in Alentejo*









by Silgab


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Douro Canyon*









by Eduardo Pérez


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ruins of the Carmo Church, Lisbon *









by Bert Kaufmann


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

This is such a great thread! Especially since me and my mom will be spending several days in Portugal this summer, gives us great ideas 

Y'all have a beautiful country!


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

musiccity said:


> This is such a great thread! Especially since me and my mom will be spending several days in Portugal this summer, gives us great ideas
> 
> Y'all have a beautiful country!


Where will you spend the holidays in Portugal?! You'll a bit of the whole country? or just a region?! Enjoy!
-------------------
*Santa Luzia Church, Viana do Castelo*









by Henrique Feliciano


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Miguel13 said:


> Where will you spend the holidays in Portugal?! You'll a bit of the whole country? or just a region?! Enjoy!


We'll just be around Lisbon and we'll probably visit surrounding towns like Sintra. I'm VERY excited I've always wanted to visit Lisbon, such a gorgeous city!


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Alfanzina, Lagoa*









by Duarte Pinto


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Porto*









by Jens Svanfelt


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

musiccity said:


> We'll just be around Lisbon and we'll probably visit surrounding towns like Sintra. I'm VERY excited I've always wanted to visit Lisbon, such a gorgeous city!


Yes the city is amazing! 
I was born and live in the city and every day I'm impressed...I suppose how, you guys, are going to be...

Also _Discovers_ again, after 500 years...

*Monument to the Discoveries, Lisbon*









by Cristina Menezes Alves


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Ruben põe as fotos um pouco mais pequenas pf, isso estica bué o ecran


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Cávado river


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Celebrations of 25 April (1974), throw thousands of carnation for the people (One of the symbols of the revolution), Lisbon*









by Armindo Ribeiro



















*2nd password to start the CARNATION REVOLUTION*




ZECA AFONSO


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Alentejo*









by Vítor Pizarro









by José Mendes


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Câmara de Lobos, Madeira *









by William Gouveia


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Braga*









by Nicole Oliveira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Sanctuary of Fátima*









by Diana Tavares









by Paulo Miranda


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cbr Domes said:


> Grandes fotos Miguel!


Obrigado  Mas agradecemos também aos artistas de quem as fez e aos fotógrafos que as captou!

--------------------
*Lisbon*

*"O 25 de Abril criou a surpresa de ser possível o impossível" - Salgueiro Maia *
"The 25th of April has created the surprise to be the impossible possible"









by Bruno Martins


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Tozé Fonseca


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vila Nova de Gaia*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisbon subway










https://www.flickr.com/photos/25907...9vu-9ttESx-jX21K-8YyTCE-8YyUhL-8YvQLH-8YyUS1/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aljezur









https://www.flickr.com/photos/casas...PA-eTixkP-eTuWCw-eTuWjS-eTuWr7-eTuWzN-eTix3M/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisboa (Lisbon)*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Silves









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paola...pt91-aauYRi-fcCSCg-rCXPh-jNM9oi-79JDUm-jMoYu/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo region









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruipe...s3Tt-4iCcoF-6kYrrK-KkFZ3-ckP837-6AH1pP-Q4QvN/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marvão









https://www.flickr.com/photos/casti...aWj-2ZE6D-4f6ZfS-2aNaei-7qxZGo-4P29iT-4QdjfV/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Caminha medieval









https://www.flickr.com/photos/benit...pW5-MYJLE-9Coo6h-2BzzgC-4AyZ6g-fgY3nS-mvSBUq/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores









https://www.flickr.com/photos/claud...WK-bDsCoK-cLhLjm-dzk71m-bs8dgq-6aKKFa-8HxdAS/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais









https://www.flickr.com/photos/max_r...p8-cpaMNd-89xgkN-8Vmm1e-7DWZKc-acnXHM-9FKMBH/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto (Aliados square)










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gonac...aa-brSLai-brSJSB-7yX2uz-4LECCU-bhYmWR-fzuY2N/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponta da Piedade, Lagos










https://www.flickr.com/photos/acam/...KzZ-iXqqH-aQK3or-3jPk7R-3TnKKV-6FnKQb-4A9XLk/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Almodovar, Alentejo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Constância - Santarém District*









by Bruno Cruz


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*National Pantheon, Lisbon*









by José Batista


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vila do Conde*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Viana do Castelo*









by Odilia Mieiro


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Câmara de Lobos, Madeira Island*









by William Gouveia


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guimarães*









by Francisco Amaral


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Mondego River, Coimbra*









by Helder Afonso


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Castelo de Vide, Alentejo*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ponta Delgada, São Miguel Island - Azores *









by José Borges


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto











https://www.flickr.com/photos/xigle...9g-5QeBs1-dzGSam-7pXCoy-dJRe9N-94HVt8-ajPUDi/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra









https://www.flickr.com/photos/catch...ZD-a6dmHa-etbMqK-dtwTUQ-doYdPQ-9iTXfG-dDyShj/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Camara de Lobos, Madeira











https://www.flickr.com/photos/jimmy...7L-e2PwJh-ax3GQP-9dCRqq-iHBq4A-bepJ8M-a1Gi5z/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










https://www.flickr.com/photos/globe...5v2G-4N8MJ-8R2reB-6roAx-5idVMM-4g1mYt-4U1ebh/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penafiel









https://www.flickr.com/photos/steph...cd-aAbpF2-c7e67E-aATRyU-eoeCVT-epaHvC-epb2cd/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

^^


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão










https://www.flickr.com/photos/acam/...uK1-a7eC5c-f4BSsL-8VfURG-8H5JJS-EmKzW-epkzea/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Odemira









https://www.flickr.com/photos/casas...j6-67G9jW-bUBh2d-4LEDeQ-arsTUU-9WfWf8-8A4Q41/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar









https://www.flickr.com/photos/11537...Pf-6Y1ZWN-djSwPD-6VJzap-59qkDm-at5MGB-9ryExD/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes










https://www.flickr.com/photos/josea...gN-9TnMAT-8AW5sG-nc9gxj-9dz8CW-auysdE-i9c2z3/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Loulé









https://www.flickr.com/photos/daysl...oP-fGmjxh-fG59Ac-fGmqUm-fG4Uhi-fG55Qx-fGmYLN/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rotav...kU5-9keht9-52X1bb-2jrZG-8c96Ck-68Xy1K-dJytyx/

Porto Covo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Zambujeira









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zwigm...pK-nq6PRA-nrXULq-naDTxc-nq9HFd-nrTAJb-eUFfxZ/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portalegre









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mones...Mw-abVLnN-6zn6n2-6zrbWU-6zn68k-6zrbSd-cJvUeJ/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penedono









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gailo...U1-hrpT9o-htsTTa-htvfuN-6LhbNp-6LhmUR-6LmwNb/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Real









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kavou...pB-afvhZG-5pkNUr-75ZMmT-75ZMvX-6WDynT-5yFySU/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vidago








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajtom...uM-6hGvGT-cxeJsC-eHJsLf-6Ry1if-a5HTrA-8shytD/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mizarela









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor...jz-7GXKEM-7GXFuH-7H2Aes-7GXPk8-7H2HyL-7H2zsC/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro



https://www.flickr.com/photos/kenti...en-5MoSVZ-9DSkBc-36yvoH-62CM8C-62ywJz-gyqqS9/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto



https://www.flickr.com/photos/wojte...Vk-8G4163-am3PMy-edwBRR-6YEucH-8FZNsM-8FZMae/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo










https://www.flickr.com/photos/22209...Pf-hsZfCd-arVuV8-5xWceM-4f1ECA-arY8sq-c1z7Hm/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Olhão










https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulh...pfP-dFipqp-dFiqs2-dFiqg2-7JFk5G-o68Bx-fzP2D1/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Zambujeira do Mar



https://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoefigueiredo/8013903129/sizes/l/in/photolist-9grmXq-cZ6Cgy-ddamcB-cNBMGs-fQnWFn-fBHSYc-5fLXGJ-735oan-61NpSb-4R2QTo-egAKjp-53dHZc-dCJDzx-66KiR7-9YxXhQ-2CcYEn-2YzPhH-5G84ki-6Y35Xq-capFn5-fHroP-hZxNmb-ecsPzF-4X9MMd-fZDUyL-QsJ5h-cXSsk3-eUFfxZ-5ojXRX-8yFFvY-4zHFT7-8G572i-8iBNpa-mT5E5g-eTyoom-cCRDpd-8rYKyy-9gLcS-cCRFQh-5n8WE7-3J1CZB-5okcde-5wcRCn-e3WuA-eUFeqt-eUFe9M-5ER6c8-acPHXV-7giP2i-8iF1Fo/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisboa (Lisbon)*









by James Morgan


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra








https://www.flickr.com/photos/pereg...Wh-5u6DMP-5G1tDR-cnbDLj-bdzeyF-cWkz4y-6CMg7f/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês










https://www.flickr.com/photos/javie...G1-695n61-694N1J-68ZtPT-696g8E-68YyGc-68YY9x/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto









https://www.flickr.com/photos/silve...hJ-5UoiSd-cf7fLm-9oNntJ-a1GaDb-doSdpi-au7Rur/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo region









https://www.flickr.com/photos/eric_...bGXr-c7xidw-Ft83V-Ff9oj-4UcF39-e5qQq6-6EwqbP/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão, Algarve










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruipe...rU8-6vY93-4DjfaX-aTRjFp-8ji2uF-3eTKms-dg66oK/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida, Setubal




https://www.flickr.com/photos/78425...Fxp-2zKSgV-bnwbCc-fz8osV-bkDRP8-fxjg41-2Btib/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arraiolos










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vazyv...PE-eWi5Ud-eW6Fzv-eW6Fm4-eW6HfZ-eW6GWp-eW6FJV/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*S. João Baptista Fort, Berlengas Islands, Peniche*









by LuisMad


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Azenhas do Mar, Sintra*









by LuisMad


----------



## iedigcom (May 9, 2014)

ruben.briosa said:


> Landscape – Madeira region


Nice.....


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Coimbra*









by Fb Universidade Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes










https://www.flickr.com/photos/viaja...eY-f7xNsu-f7iyRX-f7xNnf-f7xPMw-f7iyse-f7iyWV/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estremoz









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mroda...gL-cSch4N-nwvf4G-aV2ZnZ-fdszLS-61b6K8-4MF6zD/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vazyv...TU-hiL9b4-cwQAu9-dk1mVa-9g9ycu-mz4576-dLZdmA/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas










https://www.flickr.com/photos/95039...sg-dFWsAH-dFWqRv-bp3MFj-bBXHgV-dG2U6u-5Hc5hJ/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Resende










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dirkv...T2-fbJ6R7-fbJhHJ-fbJezS-fbJ3uC-fbJ8Tj-fbtWng/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Almeida










http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.pt/2011/09/almeida.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês










https://www.flickr.com/photos/herve...p4-8wnmPR-aPCopv-c4k3jJ-8YBY6G-aR7wxa-ajvV1Y/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mertola










https://www.flickr.com/photos/*****...oA-bseuid-e4FLaU-5FC1o6-e2o4Qz-9WBBUh-e3gDrR/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mario_paulo_tome/5431609863/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ironm...eA-cjmJhE-cjmu1G-cjme53-cjouZQ-cjnBYs-cjn8kd/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monte velho beach










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hugob...Xi-9XKt1j-6rgHGx-iVs5Bf-eeq89m-7EK7U9-4p848m/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do castelo









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nikit...Ng-dt6Cd6-dt6PAS-dt6PoA-dt6Chg-dt6Bm8-dt6BF6/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto










https://www.flickr.com/photos/25893...oF-fvFLks-cFvHD7-cS75af-jS4KRH-cCeyDY-dgBzit/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bragança










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anton...GQ-9oXB6X-m1xiFK-eeommr-e6h9hm-7UJHVM-dCNUe4/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Barcelos









https://www.flickr.com/photos/18186...e3-7o7u6F-5cVLLz-7FQtX2-9CmN23-5cWgCX-8PPiWM/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sagres










https://www.flickr.com/photos/waow7...45st-itkbcd-8tEupF-61LTcS-pBzxN-hWig1Z-8gAx8d


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro









https://www.flickr.com/photos/b_ols...54h-EE54j-EE1iJ-EE1iL-EE1id-EE1hW-EE1hN-EE1hd


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar









https://www.flickr.com/photos/plugm...1kxU-5HPRp-EgtMB-9kz49X-2dHegK-67Rgv5-5eiZVZ/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves










https://www.flickr.com/photos/26168...5W-7F1GqC-7F1LLS-7EWryv-7MFVmP-7EWryT-7EWryK/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira










https://www.flickr.com/photos/konce...-nxRYJ-nxRYw-nxRYA-nxRYv-nxRYE-5nUcag-9G99a5/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cesar...ZW-btzMHd-6Vydhv-4CD4gq-ftTDfj-9hdar2-5pBmRq/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Queluz










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vida_...ix-aAJ3xq-aAFAGM-aAFxKX-aAFHH6-aAFFK8-aAFyfB/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Algarve Coast*









by Joe Patterson


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tuink...ZC-9dkkDQ-2hdr43-g6JEUH-4kLHuQ-6umX6F-f9BSfU/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça Velha, Coimbra











https://www.flickr.com/photos/12363...rt-anPfi7-anUg6Q-anLsS6-anLtPr-anLtq4-dgYV5R/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Barcelos










https://www.flickr.com/photos/j_edz...oiH-4zKvaJ-8odyii-vwB6M-5f3X2T-5z4eic-6MMAeq/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos










https://www.flickr.com/photos/39437...nn-f3LvYZ-auhwsg-d4B2hC-e496ri-bi818n-6fDisf/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kymai...zh8rL-6zd6QF-6zhaRA-6pppc3-HCu1N-HCu1Q-HCu1U/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dave_...frk-7uska3-7zhje1-71znA-7oJMec-7zdxca-7pMofs/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cvegt...yAH-8MVztA-ayJ97E-53cZPo-dDvUkb-e3d631-zqeKM/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alqueva, Alentejo










https://www.flickr.com/photos/woodp...m7jD4-6yjpDt-8N2HhL-34PhJ-34PhK-61c16r-34PhG/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10199427736/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila do Bispo

[









https://www.flickr.com/photos/iboh/...GY-4vsApB-cqcnyJ-6eZKrX-bki36E-bki33E-3Bmqc3/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra










https://www.flickr.com/photos/87243...VK-gk1Lpo-3KiLvD-avpoPe-9D5AS8-9a2obN-657R1n/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha










https://www.flickr.com/photos/whert...s8-gWLqW6-gWLGMW-a26cno-hxuj5w-e6vX4e-ecvrug/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcacer do Sal










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nmora...6t-bwiRma-7sUzpJ-dvLypK-dvS8EW-dvS8CA-dvLyrg/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte de Lima










https://www.flickr.com/photos/robby...8Q-7DYL8N-7DYL95-7DUXG6-7DYL8W-9CzSm3-5k4JGD/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro, Algarve










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kypel...L7-7VsTAa-m4EJG3-mjjUYg-c1jatS-7JZAgY-7JZE6o/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro










https://www.flickr.com/photos/b_ols...T9-gqBczz-n5wWwg-7Tw7dF-hok1UH-8d52cs-9AhBUJ/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro












https://www.flickr.com/photos/yello...tc-dCkFVT-aDwpYe-kVV8cz-ad5RLG-8qnShS-fbhrTF/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vouzela










https://www.flickr.com/photos/azura...hc-8iBB45-3bxydk-8RpkND-5kdVih-5kdSXL-8Rpm5V/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Queluz palace*


Portugal por Enrique Céspedes, en Flickr


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Douro Region*









by Johann Longier


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Corvo Island (Flores Island background), Açores (Azores)*









by Samuel Domingues


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisboa (Lisbon)*









by Bruno Cruz


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Sintra*









by Emigus


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Vilarinho de Negrões, Montalegre*









by Rui Videira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Braga*









by Vasco Ferreira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Batalha (Battle) Monastery, Batalha*









by Nuno Sousa


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Santa Maria da Feira Castle, Santa Maria da Feira*









by Jorge Carlos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










https://www.flickr.com/photos/crese...p5-biswAT-6bjT4s-2FNAHh-jhdAqT-isrZxB-f7qFwv/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ericeira










https://www.flickr.com/photos/epha/...fgB-3aHk22-9Nw9hH-9Yh97w-b1rD7i-6GPt4f-nuS7J/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sao martinho do porto










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor...61-4pgqzt-3cZdQL-anbTSr-6uT1ak-8HatyV-3we4Nf/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sines 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/clara...4QNo-B4NWH-89QURd-bfYecF-B4Rox-8yf5Si-496jXs/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nuno-...SP-b5CHh4-avy4s2-imPHzE-btg7CV-bk1PGD-mad642/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Palacio da Pena (Sintra)*


Palacio da Pena, Sintra por Charli52; gracias > 1.000.000 de visitas; thanks, en Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto










https://www.flickr.com/photos/27822...Nm-ayNhvs-jqGB4V-df8sw1-fLpMRv-fLGHgu-fLH8AW/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bones chapel, Évora










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gengh...h5-dojKSu-dc94XG-dc9bWf-dc954i-dc9aVM-j6Jd1v/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruife...KQ-7ySsyA-4BQ1KS-3d2Ehd-4BQg7J-7e9e16-7eGS22/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jpfig...4S-e8xoCT-dVUEda-dW1ieu-e74eMT-fCjB95-e8xk14/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mpjco...x5-6DPd37-fSPze1-7N3edv-9Zfx2h-bDUiSv-amHHXR/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santarem










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bibla...s6e-aC6rMD-aC976y-59o8bE-59o6XC-59iSQv-99MVC/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcanede










https://www.flickr.com/photos/paire...-Cso35-fSiUq-iGsUt-8VGRA-9y55e-97fiVv-97fcnD/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vau, Portimão










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nunog...db-4Dp8bt-9W5H22-cdwndJ-bcieYi-6yAxL2-4fHyQK/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vouzela





















https://www.flickr.com/photos/xthor...zP-bpDNru-a4fruc-a4ihms-cWM2EA-dPvC2w-6AQazt/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego medieval










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomge...tdy-5sDHWB-i9aD3-epYwsZ-bdXhZK-5GBvco-dXUyFH/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha 











https://www.flickr.com/photos/24670...FS1hS-FS5RR-FS4N6-HyRdn-atsXxX-dp3dFD-2uBEKM/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça Velha, Coimbra










https://www.flickr.com/photos/arauj...aD-gaWv1r-gaVV5G-gaVSpx-gaWfgE-iGGNdE-gaW4pi/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Belmonte










https://www.flickr.com/photos/41500...2K-9d4hpK-54P5cx-haCgr3-5wAMWW-7uaQ49-8mSgSc/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo de Vide










https://www.flickr.com/photos/helde...R9-4xUgQj-gY5vzS-bBEx78-7Digt8-6VJme8-bt26Tc/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setúbal










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tixoi...7Tjge-digBtr-wLqyt-mKgXg-nuXLrE-nuYoyB-dfkgN/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponta Delgada, Azores










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cruis...Mf-ai6tdb-57Raa4-kv87RF-8gRJ3v-bzKgSG-5U3oyb/


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vau, Portimão










m


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa









https://www.flickr.com/photos/david...yU-7wGoCn-9hQcdk-kHXgYu-8UztfB-efFVQS-aeoz26/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães










https://www.flickr.com/photos/amigo...Z1Us-6iBqY-jaeZvc-7SYYq5-9ECxkg-9ciQ7n-9ciVEH


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Lisboa*


Lisboa por Pedro Monteiro Palma, en Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portalegre


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










https://www.flickr.com/photos/diasd...KU-8HkH1n-9nvzZu-jm2Y9k-eerJJE-eerKe5-56CKzq/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estoril










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sanahotels/4581006681/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro,Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça Giraldo, Évora








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/db/Évora_-_Praça_do_Giraldo.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Viçosa










https://www.flickr.com/photos/peste...tN-giAKwd-fod8eW-giB1Ev-giBmiQ-giB2A8-giAXqz/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça Bocage, Setúbal








http://m.ocasiao.pt/sites/default/files/imo_ad/2013/2013-03/2013-03-11/IN31588516.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do castelo








[/url]
https://www.google.pt/search?biw=96...es-das-ruas-de-viana-do-castelo.html;1024;682


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto Covo








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_amI4hxfKo.../AkQXpsMldzY/s1600/porto+Covo+main+street.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Buçaco Palace








http://www.travel-in-portugal.com/sites/default/files/photos/bucaco-palace-detail.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Quarteira








http://apartamentoscarteia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/DSC07498.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sarag...oWV-boAuh1-5e9zjU-aEBw4-7syzGQ-7sypB5-7suAQt/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo de Vide










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cidag...7A-7syAQ9-7syxyC-7syDC1-7suvfg-7sutGP-7susRD/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










https://www.flickr.com/photos/11257...fQ-5ncZ5X-9mUnnf-dsP623-6TicrQ-8Kd2Vh-82weUF/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte de Lima










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pepem...MPDv-zWfWc-d3zFQf-3oQ84x-5QwTkb-6Gn2x2-BfFds/


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Algarve


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Portugal sempre me impressiona, estou aqui há horas olhando as centenas de páginas desse thread e me deliciando com as imagens do país. Acho que, tirando as grandes nações da Europa (França, Alemanha, Inglaterra, Rússia, Itália e Espanha), Portugal talvez seja o país com maior p patrimônio arquitetônico do continente. Não consigo enxergar um patrimônio tão rico assim em países como Dinamarca, Noruega... São tantas cidades, tantos vilarejos, tanta coisa a se conhecer!!! 

Impressiona também a infra-estrutura. Como já disse antes, tirando esses grandes países europeus, a impressão que tenho é a de que Portugal tem a melhor infraestrutura da região. Não encontro uma ponte como essas duas de Lisboa em nenhum outro país da Europa por exemplo. 

Os latinoamericanos, em especial os chilenos e Argentinos, se orgulham de verem os IDHs de seus países se aproximando do de Portugal, que para eles significaria que suas nações estão em pé de igualdade com a Europa. Pode até ser que estejam próximos em IDH, mas nem de longe esses países possuem um urbanismo tão bom e cidades tão bem cuidadas quanto as portuguesas. Talvez sim no Chile, conheço Santiago e realmente a cidade é muito desenvolvida, mas na Argentina não é bem assim, BsAs está bastante mal cuidada, cheia de mendigos e muito suja. Vão ter que crescer muito para chegarem ao nível de urbanismo que vejo em Portugal.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

0la Maria, o texto é simpático mas a realidade nem tanto.

Portugal tem muitos e variados problemas urbanísticos.Dos graves.


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ O problema está essencialmente nas periferias área urbanas grandes ou de grandes regiões metropolitanas (como de Lisboa e Porto). Mas de resto e de forma geral, cidade em si, acho que Portugal tem um urbanismo exemplar e cuidado.
E sim para o nosso tamanho somos muito ricos a nível de património não só cultural, histórico e arquitectónico como também natural...isto para não falar do património imaterial (que é imenso).

-----------------------
*Douro Region Railway *









by Jorge Lopes


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Braga*









by Joaquim Rios


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Elvas*









by Daniel Schwabe


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Sortelha, Sabugal*









by António Rocha


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Funchal, Madeira Island*









by Ricardo Ferreira


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Trancoso Castle*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=photo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Convent of Christ, Tomar*









_by Odilia Mieiro_


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Rocha Beach, Portimão (Algarve)*









_by Bira Photography_


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ponte de Lima*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=photo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guarda*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=photo


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









_by Manuel Adrega_


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










http://www.mrwallpaper.com/wallpapers/lakes-portugal-1600x900.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.all-free-photos.com/images/lisbonne/PI19068-hr.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d1/Pousada_de_Óbidos_-_Castelo_de_Óbidos_(2).jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coastal Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mafra Palace










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-pIrBc0H0z7A/Uzk4y2I730I/AAAAAAAACQI/2Dv43fxRhwY/s1600/Claustro.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto










https://www.terradasideias.com/v6/images/stories/portfolio/fotografia/catedral1.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Yc6hRFUwA...ga+2013_Largo+Sta+Cruz_maximinogomes_3292.png


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais









http://www.penhalonga.com/sites/www...to_do/penha-longa-golf-resort-cascais-bay.jpg


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Piódão, Arganil*









by Luis Ascenso


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Algarve (tipycal west coast)*









by Peter Adams


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Rouças, Arcos de Valdevez*









by Rui Videira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Alvados Cave, Alvados (Porto de Mós)*









by Pedro Vazão


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Castelo de Vide, Alentejo*









by Ricardo Melgar


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Cova Redonda Beach, Lagoa, Algarve*









by Anabela Logrado


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Buçaco Palace, Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponta Delgada, Azores
Ponta Delgada 52 by conilowe, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_wOpxKr-5vyc/TE-a8Gk2ETI/AAAAAAAAAsE/XVbzc4kZjt4/s1600/ÓBIDOS-027-copy.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça Velha, Coimbra










http://www.espalhafactos.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/coimbra13.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guarda









http://www.mun-guarda.pt/fotos/turismo/se700.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia da Luz, Algarve









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-iK-1zmCZu...ACQM/Y9gA0bXqmBE/s1600/Poçao+praia+da+luz.jpg


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Estremoz (supermoon with typical house), Alentejo*









by Roy Roos


----------



## Michalr (Nov 10, 2010)

Amazing place


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Campo Maior, Portalegre, Alentejo*


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Carvalhal Beach, Odemira, Alentejo*









by José Caeiros


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Horta, Faial and Pico Islands (supermoon), Azores*









by Luis Campos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Monsanto (historic village), Idanha-a-Nova, Castelo Branco*









by Hélder Afonso


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Magoito, Sintra, Lisboa (Lisbon)*









by Ricardo Mateus


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Viana do Castelo*









by Odilia Mieiro


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









by Cristina Moreira


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*São Domingos church, Vila Real*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ponte de Lima*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ponta do Sol, Madeira Island*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Coimbra*









by Daniel Palos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Carvoeiro Beach, Lagoa, Algarve*









by Roberto Estorninho


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Oporto*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro I


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro II


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro III









m


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-G_Bm0hcVCCU/UTc2xhIZZVI/AAAAAAAABIc/0xq05rTZ_Tg/s1600/145.JPG

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Convent of Christ, Tomar









https://www.google.pt/search?biw=96...www.estatuasvivas.com%2Fpt%2Ftomar%2F;993;745


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Barcelos









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-v_fl-oLBUF4/T4X5qA1TY3I/AAAAAAAAMc8/0F8a02LS0uw/s1600/DSC_0033.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setúbal









http://www.cafeportugal.net/resources/3/files/setubal01.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-pYPlFRtKD...TabcZD2M/s1600/00+Largo+do+Col%C3%A9gio+3.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto Covo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*S. João Baptista Fort, Berlengas Islands, Peniche*









by luismad


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Peniche Fort, Peniche*









by Rui Pajares


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lisboa (Lisbon)









by Mario Silva


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ericeira*









by Roy Roos photography


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Typical houses - Costa Nova Beach, Ílhavo *









by Andreas Trepte

The traditional fishermans houses ("palheiros") in Costa Nova in the district of Aveiro.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vasco da Gama Bridge, Lisbon*









https://www.facebook.com/1000Reasons.VisitPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Chaves*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Berlengas archipelago*









by Rui Pires


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Montalegre Castle (Montalegre)*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Silves Castle (Silves)*









http://www.travel-in-portugal.com/photos/silves-castle.htm


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tavira*









by C. Rozay


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Pajares photography


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*roman bridge, Chaves*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Alcochete*









by José Carlos Igreja


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Bruno Alx - See&Foto


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Portalegre*









http://www.visitalentejo.pt/en/alentejo/see/the-alentejo-of-the-discoveries/


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*São Francisco Church, Guimarães*









by João Paulo Coutinho


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ferragudo (Lagoa)*









by Jesus Municio


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*lighthouse, Cascais*









by Paulo Luís photography


The Cascais Lighthouse, locally known as the Ponta de Santa Maria Farol was build in 1868.
The focal plane is at 25 meters altitude with white or red light, depending on the direction.
The light is 4.5 seconds on and 15 seconds off.


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Marvão, Portalegre*









by João Martins


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Portalegre*


















by Joaquim Candeias


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Castelos de Vide, Portalegre* 









by Daniel Palos


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Mirandela*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Paulo Luís photography


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ourém*









by Bruno Cruz


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra









http://sofiabaptista.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/quinta-da-regaleira-_001.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcaçovas










http://alcacovas.blogs.sapo.pt/2014/03/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo











http://img2.adsttc.com/media/images.../JM_Multiusos_VianaCastelo_005.jpg?1375797278


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Povoa Dão, Viseu










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lMRjU_EypAA/UjsYs-_NoHI/AAAAAAAADQA/mXkgOPya1WY/s1600/DSC_0835.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-3PWBPOLR4...6lmc/s1600/Misericordia,+Viana+do+Castelo.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrifana










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-I9kVrfx1XGE/UCbdBSdsgQI/AAAAAAAADMo/12Ba3jNEYlA/s1600/IMG_2766.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cuada, Azores










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Li2kLjT3F...LpyXb1iDow/s1600/181+Cuada+XVIII+-+Flores.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Falesia, Albufeira










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Jtzndw4pZE0/Uyh_j8BpjZI/AAAAAAAAG5Y/U1wBRaomOjs/s1600/falesia.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo












http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4003/4651274096_d057aa446a_b.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://aurinegra.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/centrais1.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga











http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg64/karlussantus/AvCentralAvLiberdade.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Gouveia said:


> Falesia, Albufeira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOWWWWW These are amazing rock formations!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisboa (Lisbon)*

Warmth by Nuno.Correia, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mértola, Alentejo


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Caldas de Aregos










http://cm-resende.pt/files/44/4429.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cova redonda, Lagoa










http://cms.cm-lagoa.pt//upload_file...raia_Cova_Redonda/Praia_da_Cova_Redonda_3.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

^^










http://cms.cm-lagoa.pt//upload_file...raia_Cova_Redonda/Praia_da_Cova_Redonda_1.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila do Conde










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-IaYbQUD9FPs/T-i5SufkKMI/AAAAAAAAB4g/o2_dNy0mvDg/s1600/vlc_.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo de Vide










http://www.camping-beira-marvao.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Imagen-2428.jpg


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Talasnal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://cafeportugal.pt/resources/3/files/media/files/presepio_monsaraz003.jpg

Monsaraz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Figueira da Foz

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1-zW8auuU...s/s1600/ponte+figueira+da+foz+Alex+Campos.JPG


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Fajã do Ouvidor, São Jorge Island, Açores (Azores)*









by Rui Vieira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*São Jorge Island, Açores (Azores)*









by Rui Vieira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Arronches, Portalegre, Alentejo*









by João Carvalho


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Peniche*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

*Porto*


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ttaP2hh8zko/UZPmGy9VGuI/AAAAAAAABOw/m_nliVTlGjY/s1600/LAF+D3s-0017061.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves










https://www.google.pt/search?sclien...b2ed-d9ff10f28d10-vila-real-portugal;1152;743


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto Covo










http://joseantoniomarquesfotografo.blogspot.pt/2010/08/porto-covo.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estremoz










http://imgs.sapo.pt/meoautarquias/content/img/foto_8_etz.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Beja








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_14v9HsfEaXQ/TAhKsTCHLOI/AAAAAAAABmI/e7fFeOKMbHk/s1600/064.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-kasWBAbeS...NxT9A_Och2c/s1600/8007194530_c4368f91a2_o.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alvito










http://expressodalinha.blogspot.pt/2013/05/castelo-do-alvito-alentejo.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira










http://ejantourismeimmobilier-algarve.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Algarve-image10-1024x768.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria










http://www.dem2.pt/2011/catalogos/Sado/Imagens/DEM2-Assento-Cadeira - Sado - Leiria _03.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










http://blog4foodies.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/0-yeatman.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sao Martinho do Porto











http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-RxO_WiKk6aA/UrjKxGQSpBI/AAAAAAAABzA/h8W8ykCw8co/s1600/DSCF2980.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Figueira da Foz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira Island









http://www.feriasbaratas.com.pt/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/madeira.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia da Luz, Algarve


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Campo Pequeno Bullring, Lisboa (Lisbon)*









by Steve Martell


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evora, Alentejo


----------



## trotamundos1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Obidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Zambujeira








m


----------



## trotamundos1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sintra, Castillo da Pena


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ericeira











http://www.cm-mafra.pt/Turismo1/Concelho1/freguesias1/ericeira1/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9d/Palácio_das_Necessidades_1997.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães










http://motoblogger.blogspot.pt/2012/02/guimaraes.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tarouca


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










http://guia-gon-coimbra.blogspot.pt/p/os-melhores-restaurantes-de-coimbra.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra











http://wingsofabutterflyblog.blogspot.pt/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Falesia, Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://vyla58penedo.blogspot.pt/2014/06/piodao-o-tesouro-que-acor-guarda.html

Piodão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro, Algarve










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Y2I0wyoECe8/TZzJbM-FmFI/AAAAAAAADpM/pXz1HhG5jDo/s1600/Faro.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha, Leiria











http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-7Dz7S4JkZoA/UdFcd14VgzI/AAAAAAAAB6Y/iiplOdM9MZo/s1232/batalha_4.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Home for the elderly in Alcacer do Sal










http://www.d-a-z.hr/files/images/novosti/2013/Novosti/2013-02/FG+SG.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcobaça










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...iro_de_Alcobaça_túmulo_D._Inês_de_Castro1.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santarem










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-y7s1wMFlu...ório+notável+do+barroco+português+selo.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mirandela










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_VDgNNClczlU/So-GeonocgI/AAAAAAAARBg/gNb8q1uIYjo/s1600-h/DSC05436.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrabida, Setubal







[/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Tróia (one of the largest continuous coast beaches of Portugal, with 65 km - Tróia-Sines), Alentejo*









by Alexandre Almeida


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/34714104.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










http://www.voyagevirtuel.com/portugal/bigphotos/porto_1510.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-gAF4Zd7qqsM/TV7bbVva6uI/AAAAAAAAAfA/o-pgW1ZKjjA/s1600/DSC03075.JPG

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo










http://www.cm-viana-castelo.pt/uploads/gallery/a9_felix_iglesias_se_catedral_vc.jp


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães











http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/63994577.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/74221008.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Querença










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-CWAzgKHfu...pA4iE/s1600/Largo+de+Querença+-+C+M+Loule.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-NUaEvd_-2E4/UL6TLqBwojI/AAAAAAAACk0/OIBLl5sRjjs/s1600/IMG_6214.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Geres National Park










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-GGJkAgxqKwc/T9xEYKiadII/AAAAAAAAAdI/wkRh1_QXUOg/s1600/DSC_0298.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










http://architecturalguides.com/site..._OBRAS PUBLICADAS/CENTRO/centro1_COR06_05.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sagres










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Ota9_5yBEDc/UEOHm6aD05I/AAAAAAAABng/TGbSwW4BQdU/s1600/2012_08_23_5452.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alvoco










http://tcerveira.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/1.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

S. Martinho de Mouros










http://www.flickr.com/photos/cruzeiros_e_pelourinhos/4373130539/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-vCL9C4Fj1..._de_Sa%CC%83o_Francisco_desde_o_rio_Douro.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d6/Cascais_Portugal_060415_228.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48456508


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=764086&page=15


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia










http://www.troiaresort.pt/fotos/galerias/home_2006950cf3b0d434e9.jpg


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Parque (Park) Eduardo VII, Lisboa (Lisbon)*









by Mário Gomes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

São Pedro do Sul










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/16912424.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mertola










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-vdYCfNBJVEM/UWQ5sbO4xBI/AAAAAAAAdVM/5CGU8xrSdAU/s1600/DSC06736.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes










http://www.m.visitalentejo.pt/fotos/galerias/forte_5916953554ee3a07214bea.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra











http://gch.cm-coimbra.pt/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/14-depois.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Viçosa










http://c759846.r46.cf2.rackcdn.com/...er 2011 - Portugal Trip - Vila Viçosa HDR.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jotaisinthegame/8102705739/sizes/l/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos, Algarve










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14519735851/in/pool-algarve/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sagres










https://www.flickr.com/photos/toinelenssen/15307020592/in/pool-algarve/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Eulalia beach, Albufeira










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14540041797/in/pool-algarve/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila do Bispo








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14990237526/in/pool-algarve/lightbox/


----------



## ppooiuyt (Sep 30, 2014)

That's awesome. I wish i could go to Portugar one day


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.fotografohdr.com/wp-cont...ografia-Ponte-Vasco-da-Gama-Vitral-em-Hdr.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-dXR53niAb...7eAaQ/s1600/Largo_da_Oliveira_Guimaraes-2.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.hdr.pt/wp-content/uploads/Arco-do-Triunfo-da-Rua-Augusta-5.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










http://www.flickr.com/photos/strangelesi/4505500829/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ejaDvyvvL...Uwo/J6y485CLq3s/s1600/Aqueduto+dos+Pegões.JPG

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra









https://www.flickr.com/photos/debarshiray/8082441891/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa











https://www.flickr.com/photos/steph...-oEc3DL-oG2mhg-odFd1M-oVMKKR-ouZbrk/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jossa...-daVXtk-daVLhY-daWgfc-daVFmK-daVP7j/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Redondelo










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dbt22...E-9zX4ZM-kcKVPJ-7t2ocP-Be5aX-apxVHo/lightbox/


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marvão










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ctere...r379H-uttJ3-skE2Q-MJRST-wH1sU-x5ooF/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcobaça










https://www.flickr.com/photos/djool...-kiSmS1-7nN92F-9qH7zW-8TpFFa-99xTH6/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor...-bAyvtX-bAysBg-bnDEeo-bnDFLU-bAyqBT/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes










https://www.flickr.com/photos/smash...P-z91S9-6ZbuNF-6PhovT-6Sw3zx-gzEo5o/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto











https://www.flickr.com/photos/rapha...-7TzLxE-5GW2Bu-8njqv7-7UuKFh-7RLHKY/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pajar...-bdsFhV-bdsvsT-bdsLYM-bdsTzF-bdsm38/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estoril










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pns18...-9rqHQU-5BNZy9-7xn5mB-ki2j2u-kzSvqD/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Zambujeira do Mar











https://www.flickr.com/photos/gilxx...-fQnWFn-6ZYeX9-5vxk4U-5cBbzr-5vt2s4/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo (library)










http://postimg.org/image/xny0lvwjn/26053b5a/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante










http://wallpapersinhq.com/images/bi...blica_square_and_amarante_portugal-989187.jpg


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Berlengas Islands, Peniche*









by Maverick


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Porto*









by guizel


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Convent of the Order of Christ, Tomar*









by Steve Martell


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Porto*









by Jorge Carlos


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ponta da Piedade, Lagos*









by David Carbonnier


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ucanha










https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlo...-cdstCS-dZfUBE-6GKFNE-8o7Rn1-dvFGYG/lightbox/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisboa (Lisbon)*









by JoãoCB


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

wow.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida, Setubal









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cgoul...bz-2jobx-2iHmh-eh9xu9-bpNo38-6qjX74/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










https://www.flickr.com/photos/esthe...A-74pLGs-4FHYSu-6SDfVA-5ZycSJ-cDTqf/lightbox/


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Porto*









by Vitor Ferreira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azeitão









https://www.flickr.com/photos/70684...w-gHa5ve-71novh-bCS3Y-bFBKWz-bVYE86/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guarda










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ferna...H-dGpbdj-dJYcpL-kVHHZ-bFovLz-a5eRgQ/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela










https://www.flickr.com/photos/84662...M-aQmCgH-5W5iZ-8ESJzQ-6Wp16v-5xQCUD/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










https://www.flickr.com/photos/eirur...-4ZPLm3-fQ6QTz-7PnNNL-5HSJCT-4pDTS7/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Real de Santo Antonio










https://www.flickr.com/photos/20938...-4mK9wi-fGKTkJ-9zcmBD-b53yFn-oeZoBu/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Barcelos










https://www.flickr.com/photos/paspo...P-y7p6z-iEDvBc-f6h9VC-9uiB73-5j1De3/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo










https://www.flickr.com/photos/claud...-3eMH1Z-31bfnu-4f1F1u-69Usrv-4f17sh/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Comporta










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tiguh...E-5UaMop-fg5iBX-6JvX1v-5bBnJw-V7opf/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penacova, Coimbra











https://www.flickr.com/photos/ccdrc...-ne3jXW-9btfzn-9aFU6N-98xSA8-99fCLS/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lusit...-7gaXQH-5GGfrm-82BPVn-8SJL2Z-bzDGqf/lightbox/


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

:banana:epper O R T U G A Lepper::banana:


*871th Anniversary*


Torre de Belem by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte da Barca










https://www.flickr.com/photos/herve...-ePyfC3-ePnfCa-ePnoqF-ePmYPx-ePnmvc/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alvor










https://www.flickr.com/photos/zino2...-86pjkr-j23hFz-goCYy1-mycPr4-chQ3rf/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

São Torcato, Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rpmar...8-8W3vjm-6Btwff-bqAob-bqAo9-bqAoa-bqBA5-bqAoc


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcobaça


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Torre de Moncorvo










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jrodr...-bBDU1w-4Mu2JY-8jYq5F-6UvRxs-aodJqq/lightbox/


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Porto*

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr

by me


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Caminha, Viana do Castelo*









by Alberto Costas


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Penada-Gerês National Park*









by NGC


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Porto*









by Scott Weatherson


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*National Coches (Coach) Museum, Lisboa (Lisbon)*









by David Rodrigues


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*(peach trees in bloom) Louriçal do Campo, Castelo Branco*









by Susana Soares


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

S. Miguel Island, Açores (Azores)









by Susana Soares


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Porto* by me 

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Porto* by me 

Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães










https://www.flickr.com/photos/neobl...-6ZngmR-6ZnmSZ-6ZneJ2-6ZndwX-6ZnoRg/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Armaçao de Pera










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor...x-5T7FUf-e6LSC4-87q9YA-9wJXAR-54auL/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cgoul...s-2uddmm-CdJ5k-99B2E5-6R95eB-2yGow4/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro, Algarve










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dmrin...-iE4zeG-eQWypR-9LQ3zE-axGuds-eaQFLJ/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrabida, Setubal









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pmsmg...M8-qe8bw-5udcmV-7YUdyQ-2Bti9-9rTCKj/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotos...-iu8Fyg-7Fozov-hkqDow-bEdaNa-aUWNq8/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitr...-2qXa5o-6vZtGv-6uxcQ7-nL23BB-eJH7KW/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruipe...d3-6m7ht-sxtd4-9yz9ZN-2B51bN-8zfgyw/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sagres, Algarve










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anyri/7419139852/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do castelo







[

https://www.flickr.com/photos/22209...-6KGi2S-kqjcjr-8fpi73-axLSQe-pr6PS4/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves











https://www.flickr.com/photos/59616...-p88mVs-ppkVhH-ppCa3R-ppAByh-p87ZtP/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Linhares











https://www.flickr.com/photos/farol...-djS4Ay-djSda1-djS88A-djS3Zq-djS8wL/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu










https://www.flickr.com/photos/35070...z8-7gBJY-qDTL8-5X2E6T-5X6Tyo-5X6U8U/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Foz do Arelho










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maria...-hivwXj-8ZnthT-aaVs9y-4d2UrD-7b13MN/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Nazaré










https://www.flickr.com/photos/andre...j-gnrYZQ-6j4U5P-d2gTR-6cXuoZ-azegc2/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://www.flickr.com/photos/neobl...-da7Wvh-2cyLCN-jBeATS-aXuF6e-bobsgz/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santo André










https://www.flickr.com/photos/musth...U5a-eCEngp-ccmb6b-bUYWaz-ccmeQq-bUYSyV-bUYXDF


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria










https://www.flickr.com/photos/joria...-4nd2CZ-4ngUFE-4ngNA5-4nh64u-4ngMZq/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Nova, Aveiro










https://www.flickr.com/photos/netal...-aB5tzR-cMxa59-aEea5W-acRznQ-dky1nC/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pepel...k-5gsiBx-9s5zzM-8aAHwY-3XfnuY-WrSNq/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Quarteira










https://www.flickr.com/photos/moun1...C-bnyehS-82fukB-ktcAfn-5auNtF-47oET/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Viçosa










https://www.flickr.com/photos/thoma...-bF82qt-6sNTAm-66Sn8g-9N4JLM-6sNTQ1/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cape Espichel










https://www.flickr.com/photos/amori...-99hsQj-4KTtUm-6JQ8TX-ikY8Qy-8JMehV/lightbox/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra











https://www.flickr.com/photos/asvp/...-9Xn1M6-cwCcVu-7vKMrx-4FcRWP-dHHoms/lightbox/


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very beautiful place!


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Leiria*


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Piódão, Arganil*









by David Rodrigues


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos








M


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisboa (Lisbon)*









by Fernão Silver


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisboa (Lisbon)*









by JOsé Batista


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Portimão, Algarve
*









by José Alberto Fadista


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Sanctuary of Fátima, Fátima, Ourém* 









by Javier Cuenca


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

(one of) Typical street on Lisboa (Lisbon)









by Armindo Ribeiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão








m


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Agroal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vale de Maceira








http://lh6.ggpht.com/rouxinoldepomares/R7XjF3PF4AI/AAAAAAAABPA/SoMLXcBa0OQ/s512/DSC01428.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://c4.quickcachr.fotos.sapo.pt/i/o4001fbd1/16559934_1YwVs.jpeg

Coja


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ferragudo, Lagoa, Algarve*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ginapsi.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/porto-1-estac3a7c3a3o-sc3a3o-bento-trem.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://c9.quickcachr.fotos.sapo.pt/i/G3306859b/8484767_pHsuU.jpeg

Soito da Ruiva


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.luzholidays.com/pt/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Praia-da-Luz-from-Affar-1920x1440.jpg

Praia da Luz, Lagos


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

beautiful photos of beautiful Portugal :applause: what a treasure!!!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Dornes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santo Tirso









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-dzurwRVq-2o/UP7hdnvowqI/AAAAAAAABTs/ABKzVvMNwaw/s1600/93.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/59386915.jpg

Guimarães


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ What a photo.....

*Piodão (village crib), Arganil*









by Luís Ascenso


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Belém Tower, Lisboa (Lisbon)*









by Joana Dias


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*White-Stork on Sardão Cape, Odemira*
info: The Sadão Cape in Costa Vicentina, is the only known place in the world where the storks nest in rocks and near wild ocean (Without a plausible scientific explanation)









by David Santiago Garcia (Bing)


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Igreja de S. Tiago

Coimbra - Igreja de Santiago by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3672/10811276333_89cdc96448_b.jpg

Vidago Palace


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://anajesusribeiro.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/deserto_verde_bucaco_4.jpg

Bussaco Palace, Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-88hdm2wZ8K0/Tsqsf5dPNVI/AAAAAAAAAUA/PNIuoaOYJW4/s1600/DSC00124.jpg

Douro (Northern Portugal)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ciXMlh5dkxo/T0QdWYMcBhI/AAAAAAAACrY/RRqf7Dyd2uY/s1600/100_3537.jpg

Armação de Pêra, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.castrolaboreiro.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/aldeia-castro-lugares.jpg
Castro Laboreiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.borealis.pt/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/caminhada-março-221.jpg

Gerês


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ZaS7R-JQvRU/UEezFkXlUjI/AAAAAAAABx4/XWiMYOHBD14/s1600/tomar+igreja+bw.jpg

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://terrasdeportugal.wdfiles.com...nta-maria-de-flor-da-rosa/Flor_da_Rosa_02.JPG
Crato


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ojIzGzYf8Ac/T7KZFCS79PI/AAAAAAAAFWQ/BDiLQl-_sfU/s1600/P6014923.JPG

Lamego


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-dk4zrxaDj...WVfo/s1600/Monserrate©foto+Eduardo+Veloso.jpg

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3e/Refoios_do_Lima-Convento06.jpg

Ponte de Lima


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.nunorei.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/DSC03185.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Lisboa*
By Sonya Gencheva

​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://jerrymoz.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/estremoz.jpg

Estremoz, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-adsc5Mq1u...5U/9lBDMocIuYQ/s1600/Comporta+9+-+Arrozal.JPG

Comporta
]


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Xr6QK6kSb...l4E/s1600/Braga+-+Capela+dos+Coimbras+(6).jpg

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...Kge3cvU-Ko/s2048/Photo%252020140816114052.jpg

Zambujeira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Régua, Douro Region*









by José Silva


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Janarde, Arouca*









by José Silva


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Braga*

Bom Jesus de Braga Church by dabrantes, on Flickr​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Coimbra - Paço das Escolas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Coimbra - Paço das Escolas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia da Galé, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/andre...Xo-cHG4c5-97YJJj-bu5rvL-apDQn6-f9i7NG-8p9Ldo/

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/11846...AQ-bjFZ61-fP4w4f-evUxYH-e75P37-dJbRKy-e6KdKz/

"Old Man", Sortelha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marvão









https://www.flickr.com/photos/73843...cM-9jd65V-nzUQKU-jGaiQS-9hw1ac-bo6Sk6-fjR8rD/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/11692...RF-dvrXCg-8Gcu9K-iDN3CQ-nxouM6-nvBxnz-8bow43/

Óbidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mandy...Y4-dtouXq-eVqfxc-eeGPWd-cGAwU3-difKck-8yGBTh/

Carvoeiro, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/45728...NE-dkmmQz-8FvbrQ-9bpDn3-cPtk8b-jsvuT7-fZArXL/

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pedro...N2-9NkW3x-9NoH3S-9NoGKQ-9NoH6G-9NkVYe-9NkWvx/

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Comporta









https://www.flickr.com/photos/blnva...yd-7ye56K-7ADBHG-7AzRQZ-ioUhR9-ioXJ23-87b5Cu/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pedro...PE-gEabw1-gP3VQe-gCptpv-apn8cs-arVHzh-gApjFc/

Ponte da Barca, Minho


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*

Pousada do Porto, Palácio do Freixo in Gondomar (Porto, Portugal) by Gail at Large + Image Legacy, on Flickr​


----------



## beli85 (Oct 16, 2014)

*Lisboa*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Coimbra - View from the Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Coimbra - View from the Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - View from the Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr

Coimbra - View from the Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Coimbra - View from the Tower by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Tourist by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Little boat by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Departing soon by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/paspo...SG-gie1Ar-ps747z-prN8VA-maSAKc-hp7uQc-doQ3jG/

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rschn...U6-ba2mH4-apvTJP-djnCpn-eF99Hv-hZ7yPE-cg3FMo/

Faro, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/93697...pi-avgvxk-fmUgVW-cuMebW-ht9Mhm-amqv8G-fZnnVF/

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/warl0...zJ-eiXjVc-ejcT9H-phMk1W-pzh5mM-phLuTH-phM4aY/

Santarém


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/43843...Lp-eUAdxp-nxfX4Y-9WDSQN-aFeVwd-8JXbRc-gHQFrr/

Bragança


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/t3muj...vk-ccddWm-ccdbsC-bUQXrv-bQcwBc-ntPcEX-bxX6xC/

Foz Coa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida, Setúbal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/74023...cZ-bUwnVg-iBgQKA-dZbuE2-dmnuz1-d3NGg1-dx3iSp/

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/feder...BU-9U8TfG-8qEfEE-dAtwi4-dtACsp-dAzB2U-dAzBqh/

Armação de Pera, Algarve


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lagos*

Bom dia, Portugal! by lichtmaedel, on Flickr​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcácer do Sal, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/59046503.jpg

Portalegre, Alentejo


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Pena Palace










(c)Joao Carvalho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/44562761.jpg

Leça do Balio


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/flavi...TA-bMiQ8a-eSDPiv-fGMepu-nca5Ac-cu8xFY-e8qAYH/

Lagos, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/larry...Ax-drFXFi-drFWXc-drG946-drG8T7-dxdAnE-eafZm3/

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/27108...GA-iuKYYJ-iuKWZo-iuLiX7-iuL3ew-iuLtH9-iuKVzv/


Coimbra


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Niebla (Huelva) by sky_hlv, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Porto Riberia from Ponte Luis I by Aitor García Viñas - agvinas, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Piódão, Arganil*









by Rui Videira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Palmela*









by Dragonfly


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*São Martinho do Porto, Alcobaça*









by Fernando Guerra (FG+SG Aerial Photography)


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Alcobaça Monastery, Alcobaça*


Alcobaça, Portugal by Vladimir Bolshakov, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Coimbra*









by João Santos


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*São Pedro de Moel, Marinha Grande*

São Pedro de Moel 2 by João Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

PinPeat said:


> Niebla (Huelva) by sky_hlv, on Flickr


Huelva is in Spain, not Portugal 

*Lisbon*


Jeronimos Monastery and its cloister by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Angra do Heroísmo*

Azoren - Terceira - Angra do Heroismo by WolfgangDengler, on Flickr​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia da Luz, Algarve









m


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d4/Praia_Fluvial_Mondim_da_Beira.JPG

Mondim de Basto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Beja








http://desportoviajar.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/img_1932.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://inesousalmeida2.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/dscn59347.jpg?w=1024


Santarém


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/33450418.jpg

Torres Novas

]


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lrJ8YHamPhI/UQQzyUgpKbI/AAAAAAAAl74/pxjNculYdtU/s1600/FontedaVila.jpg

Castelo de Vide


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_UAkeqEq-F.../7Tcj_yDc_d4/s1600/Passeio+ao+Castelo+(6).JPG

Penela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/8146683.jpg

Pombal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Concelho_de_São_Roque,_Açores,_Portugal..JPG

Pico


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.ivdp.pt/pt/docs/33mm_01_lr(3).jpg

Douro


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Portugal (west side) and Iberian Peninsula from space*









by ISS / NASA


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Aveiro*

Portugal - Aveiro by gionni [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Untitled by Hugo Camara, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Playa Adraga III
Playa Adraga III by matilde7 (, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pena Palace, Sintra
Pena Palace, Sintra by nicnac1000, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

São Pedro de Moel
São Pedro de Moel by dooney86, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The rooftops above Rossio Square of Lisbon
The rooftops above Rossio Square of Lisbon by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Espelho D'água
Espelho D'água by melodft, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

PinPeat said:


> Guggenheim Museum 11
> Guggenheim Museum 11 by terrencechuapengqui, on Flickr


Not Portugal.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setúbal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Piódão









http://relvateresa.blogspot.pt/2014/06/fim-de-semana-na-beira.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.porto24.pt/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Estádio-Dragão.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-vpsu0HFX7...EGE/S69nxuCZej4/s1600/2012-02-26+12.48.02.jpg

Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://rosadosventoszambujeira.com/images\../images/lazer/1730lazer-4.jpg

Zambujeira do Mar, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Barcelos









http://www.fptiro.net/wc2010/Imagens/CidadeBarcelos/1_ponte.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.prew.hu/gallery3/var/alb...T_Portugal_22_Castro_Marim_7.jpg?m=1322493008

Castro Marim


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Gouveia said:


> Not Portugal.


Thankss!! Fixed it. Done


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://mdevelopment.be/Appartement-portugal/English/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Locatie9.jpg

São Martinho do Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vribe...xS-9vyL5c-nVmHW2-8wacp5-9xgcL7-aAH81A-7GpNbE/

Apulia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://blog.edreams.pt/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2013/02/Lisboa.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Coimbra - Jardim da Manga by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Lisboa (Lisbon)*









by CML fb


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monchique, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.roughguides.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Viseu-1680x1050.jpg

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/43837481.jpg

Estoi Palace


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.senteportugal.pt/imgscac...fd4b3ee2f05cf41a3fcf1e250e7892d_1600,1221.jpg

Bussaco Palace, Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://aviagemdosargonautasdotcom.f...-ducal-y-estatuaecuestre-de-d-joc3a3o-iv1.jpg

Vila Viçosa, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://godiscoverportugal.com/wp-content/uploads/formidable/P1270032.jpg

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://s294.photobucket.com/user/Fresh-fil/media-full//Alvito_Lupan59.jpg.html

Alvito


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ccdrc/5927204549/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Mira de Aire


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/marco...zu-iXb56e-8B2b5r-gwKd7H-gwJUr4-o2ukXm-oHaoUf/

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monchique


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monchique


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/45939853.jpg

Praia da Gale, Alentejo


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Commerce Square, Lisbon by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Serra da Peneda, Arcos de Valdevez*

Serra da Peneda - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.leme.pt/imagens/portugal/acores/graciosa/vila-de-santa-cruz-da-graciosa/0001.jpg

Santa Cruz, Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/202649_357998700941655_1265346130_o.jpg

Braga


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Batalha Monastery, Batalha, Leiria*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.harmos.eu/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/mondim01.jpg

Mondim de basto


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setúbal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://bmxseries10.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/nuno1.jpg

Abrantes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.baguslife.com/wp-content...garve-sagres-freecamp-beliche-sunset-surf.jpg

Sagres


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/viana_basto/8480685515/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marvão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hansvanleeuwen/6823469132/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Olhão, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jsome1/770837953/sizes/o/in/photostream/

Gerês


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11689435185/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrepipa/2091385422/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Ericeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estoril


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14564748539/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Loulé


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/casimirovalerio/2493391042/sizes/l/in/photostream/

São Miguel, Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d6/Casino_Lisboa.JPG

Lisboa


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*

Fim de tarde no Porto by anacm.silva, on Flickr​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Aljustrel*

Aljustrel by José P Sousa, on Flickr​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lisbon*

Fortress by Oncle Tom, on Flickr​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fbsxuEzR-...989_667519206694765_3349862826261270991_n.jpg

Porto Covo, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo (Northern Portugal)









http://pgstheway.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/viana-do-castelo-street.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://exp.cdn-hotels.com/hotels/4000000/3860000/3856800/3856731/3856731_64_z.jpg

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11904012024/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Piódão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruitrancoso/4332392849/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Cascais


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/14326...XW-fsgrrf-8cMsja-81F3BE-9CgT6y-7BQoap-ckm1jL/

Penela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/29804...pd-9CYFN9-agNF9m-agNFKU-agNG7L-bPGXDv-8AUEQd/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://media.noticiasdeaveiro.pt/multimedia/fotos/24058/0003B849875F8D.JPG
Aveiro


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Coimbra* by me 

Coimbra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-XXFRiAW5T94/Uo57bYC6cgI/AAAAAAAABnc/4_mu2OAdalw/s1600/IMG_1082.JPG

Mértola


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://img.groundspeak.com/waymarking/log/9d095f55-b616-4486-beba-c9e8d0629c56.JPG

Óbidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-JliH0vNcY...da+Rocha,+Portimão,+Algarve,+Portugal+(2).JPG

Portimão


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Saint Nicholas church by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Lisbon*

*Lisbon*

DSC_0053.JPG by oradude23, on Flickr
*Rua Augusta, Lisbon*

Photo by Me


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Belem, Lisbon*

*Lisbon*

DSC_0212.JPG by oradude23, on Flickr
*Jeronimos Monastery, Belem, Lisbon*

Photo by Me


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Mirandela, Trás-os-Montes*









by Soares da Silva


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira, Algarve









http://www.cerromalpique.com/img/slide/img1.jpg


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Untitled by gabrieltaylorphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/47229915.jpg

Óbidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-F1i3t7dm_6Q/Ui7rPsVCUHI/AAAAAAAABbo/hSWUfyQZ1z4/s1600/LisbonTram2.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-jDZ1Y2GUh6s/Uquv06Y2oPI/AAAAAAAAAoA/lroV2nkBBiw/s1600/IMG_1973.JPG

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://universodeestimacao.files.w...c3a3o-vicente-portugal-tom-robinson.jpg?w=960

Sagres


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-RT3B7POA6kY/UIq7e_PTWLI/AAAAAAAACHI/2QlMqo1nnto/s1600/IMG_4545_3rc.JPG

Guimarães


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Nazaré


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/casti...ri-eFeWmD-dzs2N4-9jfA99-9LANDx-dV2ZMK-dgH3pg/

Marvão


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira*









By me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/araga...np-o3ivcw-eA1opH-bp8f66-mfFzTx-nvwqHx-i571Qi/

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rschn...pd-hWBTJe-bxQjBN-7F4AHv-o1unqF-bLK1vF-iDXoDV/

Alcobaça


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vogoa...kh-6gh1xF-6r1aLC-6sng3r-6sPXdL-6FS13f-6HdbBF/

Horta, Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcobaça


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/blasa...N6-99BPKZ-9tj62C-grAcdE-99ETA3-9rmsNo-9kXBre/

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Armação de Pera









m


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Nuno Trindade


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Montargil, Ponte de Sor*

Montargil 3 by LuisMirão, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.feriasemportugal.pt/foto...30401_735136633_n_185976264050782873e51c6.jpg

Christmas in Óbidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mikel...r7-pifDi1-dXwVi1-kRFyC6-eijuCp-oVbWks-jTpkk1/

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/moaci...ta-6PLAn9-6To8UB-6XpS2i-6YFeWe-721SvR-73pH7r/

Vila Franca do Campo, Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rschn...1e-noegJX-9Ed35d-hmwtAC-n9ekgB-ipKBTZ-huRYWX/

Óbidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sbett...AW-8qpJ8R-dApH61-e5E6fk-jdyTQY-8qpLaH-8qpFje/

Funchal, Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jpest...kG-8YNpLt-fMYN7v-pUuXvs-7EcwPJ-gBDSoq-czgPRQ/

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nikko...uq-fUUeMr-g2Z9Fm-g2Z5T2-c1CD25-c1CCbQ-bPYRTk/

Monsaraz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/flips...V3-k2ME7s-faTGpr-iDRUg3-ijBV3c-hmtEn2-dp4ksR/

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/wiseq...bQ-mZposS-mZoEfr-mZnG2x-mZoiYT-mZmQaR-mZoB34/

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hudfi...qC-oCfaWL-eLhzxL-bjNheM-nbfT7n-oB4Quh-eLg1uL/

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/starr...jN-dysx3T-ggRo1t-8eVarT-ghSrY3-ieDiWt-b8q2mx/

Queluz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/diego...a2-8b19dE-fxwHep-cUDNQw-oM1FYN-nNTcY7-owyihT/

Valença do Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/joel_...1P-7CwgY3-ctLbYu-8r8W51-8WBvEb-jRfnHY-aqdYBq/

Corvo, Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/silva...dK-6fRi9w-6i82oZ-6o57vE-6pYVVh-6xNRey-6ypoC5/

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/74023...HK-e71PZ5-absuYu-7AyCsn-a8mkby-9oUTfF-abGcEz/

Convent of Christ, Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://a2.muscache.com/ic/pictures...put-format=progressive-jpeg&output-quality=70

Cabo Espichel, Sesimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://s42.photobucket.com/user/danielcoimbra/media-full//IMG_5976.jpg.html

Praca do Comercio, Coimbra


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Jeronimos Monastery and its cloister by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Architectural contrast by Nuno Correia, on Flickr

Lisbon Cathedral, the oldest church in the city. Since the beginning of the construction of the cathedral, in the year 1147, the building has been modified several times and survived many earthquakes. It is nowadays a mix of different architectural styles.


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Jerónimos Monastery by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Santo Antonio church, Lisbon*


Multiple arches by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

25th of April bridge and the river Tagus, *Lisbon*


Lifting the sun by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice sunset!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/azura...hd-oTCsrZ-oB8p1i-oB93yo-oB8R9m-oTmJGn-oTCtGe/

Vouzela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-MMFtrFyL0...ks30dGg0U/s1600/Trancoso---03-06-2012-018.jpg

Trancoso


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7347/14197590544_341fda5a48_b.jpg

Idanha a Velha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://manuelcoimbra.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/castelo-de-sortelha-315.jpg

Sortelha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3672/12298018995_98b92af2d1_b.jpg

Montalegre


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Vila do Conde









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_kEMceH0UJBU/TCqSSsang4I/AAAAAAAAAV4/OpZqb61SRv0/s400/DSC06164Aqueduto.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.lusoamericano.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Castelo-de-Pombal.jpg

Pombal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-MK8cBofG7...M6fPs/s1600/Vila+Real+-+Casa+de+Mateus+07.JPG

Vila Real


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-J6MDdmtyOvg/TwGXHG4XzeI/AAAAAAAAAl4/7zGsIw4gq9I/s1600/DSC_0589.jpg

Penedono


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/33696130.jpg

Torres novas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-uREL2TpjS6I/TcREqC1qy-I/AAAAAAAAAUs/vbAuk_G9nlk/s1600/P1010422.JPG

Gerês Nacional Park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://ameninacosze.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/51.jpg

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-pLoVFcn2_OM/TsGf-EUYBMI/AAAAAAAAIQU/hzSXx-0Vgeo/s1600/DSC00069.JPG

Estoril


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tim_e...as-95Qykg-dCNogi-bWmmdB-7UHco1-9Tq52W-d4EKRY/

Pico,Azores


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Aveiro* by me 

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Aveiro* by me 

Aveiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Urban night (Lisbon) by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra* by me 
Walking to Castelo dos Mouros

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/paspo...UM-7Uqykv-7X1aVb-pmkGEX-8VB7zG-bEj1tv-9tXrZV/

Barcelos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santarém


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia da Luz, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/micha...LX-nDHCDq-jkrwZ1-c3Cpxs-p8utwq-7JgPUW-nHNAj6/

Funchal, Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/356/8/e/castelo_de_vide_in_fog_iii_by_filipagrilo-d6ywt1c.jpg

Castelo de Vide


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://s11.postimg.org/rnqtlzfbn/batalha.jpg

Alcobaça


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-45DOEXFzgyM/TVeNfDVyvAI/AAAAAAAABLo/DWt7Y1pFiY8/s1600/castelo.JPG

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/66438853.jpg

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.umviajante.com.br/images/2013/mochilao/porto/porto-portugal-europa021.jpg

Porto


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/72191260.jpg

Nazaré


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão, Algarve









m


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães, Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://c7.quickcachr.fotos.sapo.pt/i/Gfc063ba6/8759712_FNeEq.jpeg

Dornes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

^^


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponta Delgada


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://photos.wikimapia.org/p/00/03/35/08/71_full.jpg

Cascais


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.railpictures.net/images/d1/7/3/2/2732.1220968822.jpg

Porto


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros* by me 

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Nazaré*









by José Carlos Igreja


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Bruno Cruz


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Trancoso (Guarda)*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Arcos de Valdevez*









by Odilia Mieiro


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Cloister of Silence or Dinis Cloister - Alcobaça Monastery, Alcobaça*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts

The nerve centre of the whole Monastery and obligatory stop on the way to all the monastery rooms, the Cloister was also a place for reading and meditation.

This is the only mediaeval cloister in Alcobaça Monastery. Built during the reign of King Dinis, most likely between 1308 and 1311, it was designed by Domingo Domingues and Master Diogo. It is one of the most beautiful Portuguese Gothic cloisters.

Later, when Manuel I was on the throne (1495-1521), the Abbot Jorge de Melo had an upper floor added (the Upper Cloister), designed by João de Castilho.

The whole Cloister features vaulted ceilings, with transverse round arches and ogives (transverse ribs). The vaulting coincides with the asymmetry in construction and are particularly irregular on the west side.

For a better understanding of the evolution of the overall construction work, it is important to note the archaism of some of the Cloister’s elements that sit alongside other elements that can be dated to the 15th century.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tomb of Pedro I - Alcobaça Monastery, Alcobaça*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


The decoration on the tomb of Pedro I consists mainly of Gothic relief sculpture work depicting scenes from the life of Saint Bartholomew.

At the head end is the most striking element: a rose window make up of eighteen relief sculptural scenes in two concentric circles representing the Wheel of Life (outer circle) and the Wheel of Fortune (inner circle). Reading from left to right in an ascendant direction, the scenes depict joyous moments; while tragedy is depicted on the other side on the way down, most notably King Pedro in his shroud in his tomb, with an image of the King in all his majesty being the opposite image. There is also an inscription beneath the recumbent figure of Pedro which reads “H(ere) ends the Wo(rld)”.

The foot end of the tomb features representations of the last rites of a good death: the Viaticum and the Extreme Unction.

The recumbent figure of Pedro is crowned and holds a sword in his left hand. He is flanked by four angels holding his head and shoulders and another two angels with incense. At his feet is a dog lying crosswise to his figure. The top of the tomb, which rests on six stone lions, is also decorated with the crest of Portugal.


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

^^









by Flavio de Souza


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tomar*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Elvas*









by José Manuel Jesus Silva


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Silves*









by Leos Photography


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Peneda-Gerês National Park*









by Rui Videira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Estrela Mountain Range*









by Pedro Ribeiro http://www.pedroribeiro.pt/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0e/Vila_do_Conde_5.jpg
Vila do conde


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Mp5Ax0h4dfE/U0RyodYFmrI/AAAAAAAAUf8/QRE9dQ8Hzsk/s1600/Alcácer+do+Sal+7.JPG

Alcácer do Sal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.cm-santiagocacem.pt/Atua...ges/71_2013_OUTUBRO_030_SANTIAGO_DO_CACEM.jpg

Santiago do Cacem, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/7440/413/1600/caminha 2006 049.jpg

Caminha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/almof...za-ds8e8r-prUnac-pjggbT-99zrME-dQntLM-hY6DCr/

Peso da Régua


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdsan...9j-aZP3mp-9JHATk-mXCubc-mXEAoY-mXErA7-fgB4Lq/

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ibrag...BW-9PwpMf-cpCczC-aGWZNF-eYUHJ4-c3h4Td-c2BZQN/

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/m-i-v...r5-agvVGF-h6PHqX-e8Rb9B-98452w-9c6zjo-97ZWYe/

Évora


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oporto

Oporto by Vagorna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oporto

Oporto by Vagorna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Algarve

Algarve by geoGraf, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oporto

Oporto by Vagorna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Algarve

Algarve by geoGraf, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wonderful sunset in Sintra on top of Castelo dos Mouros.

Landscapes of Lisbon series. by Pixelements, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-zbRCx5STT...7RRUkZpK1Q8/s1600/4915112103_ff393c04c0_b.jpg

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.hikenow.net/Portugal/pic-evora-old-city-centre-portugal.html

Évora, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://hostelprimeguimaraes.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Pça._da_Sra._da_Oliveira_-_Guimarães1.jpg

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.empregoestagios.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Portimão-Marina.jpg

Portimão


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Guimarães: 








http://www.guimaraesdigital.com/cache/650x400/fotos_extra/noticia58090_3.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Porto:









http://www.jn.pt/Storage/JN/2014/big/ng3742083.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Lisboa:









http://lh4.ggpht.com/-YQ0S8UrEsfs/V...0Lisboa%25209_thumb%255B3%255D.jpg?imgmax=800


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Braga: 









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd...._=1426867132_baebd8ccef93f298bfaee9f012927f21


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena* by me 

Sintra - Palácio Nacional da Pena by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oeiras


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.gapyear.com/images/content/13.11.24.ces_algarve_ces_0204_large.jpg

Querença


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://partedepressa.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/algarve-castro_marim.jpg

Castro Marim, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.womenontheirway.com/wyndham-wisdom/places to visit in portugal.jpg

Mértola, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.azenhasdomar.com/images/05fundo.jpg

Azenhas do mar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.cm-oleiros.pt/ficheiros/noticias/1318868188P3120442_A.jpg

Alvaro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.visitsetubal.com.pt/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Praia_Coelhos_01.jpg

Arrábida, Setúbal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://sitioseformas.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/chaves-3-940x626.jpg

Chaves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static3.custojusto.pt/mi/play/9666788715-casa-em-encosta-do-douro-mesao-frio.jpg

Mesão Frio


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-EQF-5ou6w_Y/UtW1Ws_AWHI/AAAAAAAAWKw/hXPKqZfYlMQ/s1600/P1130002.JPG

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://flexitreks.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/CASTLES-ROUTE.jpg

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://roteiro.apau.org/z_arraiolos3.jpg

Arraiolos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-nZZ7K3GZfX8/UunTGCJUMtI/AAAAAAAAvrY/MPCl3wIqMto/s1600/Cais+da+Ribeira.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://as.sobrenet.pt/s/image/tsr/brandm/content/1024x768/ygj5djesitsx14amvwqexrryba2.jpg

Odemira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://olhares67.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/057-batalha.jpg

Batalha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ibanllorens.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/braga-estadio.jpg

Axa Stadium, Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.feriasemportugal.pt/foto...__18498240055002c743e47bd.gijs_de_kruijff.jpg

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://joelsantos.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/joel-santos-lisboa-061.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.woolfest.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/10.jpg

Covilhã


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aljezur


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Guarda


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Guimarães


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Roca cape


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Janarde, Arouca


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.retina.pt/uploads/pictures/big/p182k481bc10u7e0mmr31p981dn14.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/23615145.jpg

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://thenomadickitchen.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/image-10.jpg

Óbidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.martinhal.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/dsc2486.jpg
Sagres


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.bmxatitude.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/arco-kai-1.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.messagez.com/wp-content/...r-fine-art-photography-2-by-messagez-com_.jpg

Lisboa II


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://s237.photobucket.com/user/Pelha/media-full//2154549582_4b043990d8_b.jpg.html

Lisboa III


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://imagesus.homeaway.com/mda01/423dc55b-39ea-4773-a19a-be30a2f9e1f2.1.10

Ferragudo, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/2342432.jpg

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://i1.wp.com/juliedawnfox.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/20120917_324.jpg?resize=4608,345

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1e/Bussaco_palace_hotel.jpg

Palácio do Bussaco, Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.borealis.pt/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Trilho-Sra-da-Abadia3.jpg

Geres Nacional Park, Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça Giraldo, Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://artefactos-em-madeira.yolasite.com/resources/SH103542.JPG

Leiria


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/oportocity...3366606106337/650015298441463/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Vila Real*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...0.1420318234./978368215511220/?type=3&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Caminha*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...0.1420320099./969179419763433/?type=3&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Arouca*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...0.1420324231./951752264839482/?type=3&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Vinhais*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...0.1420324032./964303453584363/?type=3&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Soajo*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...0.1420324021./968623903152318/?type=3&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...0.1420324021./969204779760897/?type=3&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://cclusofono.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/convento-de-mafra-jose-manuel.jpg

Mafra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonpearce/4048827098/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...eira,_Oporto,_Portugal,_2012-05-09,_DD_11.JPG

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://in-the-algarve.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/falesia-beach-vilamoura-albufeira-1024x768.jpg

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://hqwallbase.com/images/big/tavira_portugal-1496939.jpg

Tavira, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.amatraveller.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/IMG_9814.jpg

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.rotasturisticas.pt/image..._vista_aerea_da_igreja_matriz_de_monsaraz.jpg

Monsaraz, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-nPQEdXS7d...GpE/STOblOgavuY/s1600/Castle_de_sao_jorge.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_ek4itu-2XyU/TF76nahm1wI/AAAAAAAABOQ/CXaXDKCEj0g/s1600/DSC_0844.JPG

Monsanto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.rituais.com/Sobrevivencia/2005-Falesia_Atlantica/003-Baia_Sao_Martinho.jpg

São Martinho do Porto


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Douro*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...0.1420352800./953671694647539/?type=3&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Vale de Cambra*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...0.1420353159./831832886831421/?type=3&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://images.alphacoders.com/529/529911.jpg

Coimbra


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Rouças, Arcos de Valdevez


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/83102086.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://paraiso-jardim.com/wp-content/gallery/lagos-sunrise/img_3117.jpg

Lagos, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://iliketowastemytime.com/sites/default/files/banagil-cave-algarve-portugal.jpeg

Carvoeiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.messagez.com/wp-content/...ge-sunrise-photography-6-by-messagez-com_.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.diaryoftrips.com/sites/default/files/Trip Photos/Natural Pool porto moniz.JPG

Porto Moniz, Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lanie...gU-7pmE8i-7pmEbB-7pqxJU-7vr4wX-9HTM8V-ogK5t2/

Porto


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Lisbon Oriente Station by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Palácio Nacional de Sintra* by me 

Sintra - Palácio Nacional de Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros* by me 

Sintra - Castelo dos Mouros by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Palácio Nacional de Sintra* by me 

Sintra - Palácio Nacional de Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra* by me 

Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mafra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-QuRdCj-iyWM/UEOIq7fQ4HI/AAAAAAAABn4/WlQ1rTHI5IA/s1600/2012_08_23_5479.jpg

Burgau


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bom Jesus, Braga

DSC00260 by joseamfdv, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Braga Cathedral

Organ (Braga Cathedral) by mi_rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Braga

Braga by Bentom Wyemji, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santuário do Bom Jesus do Monte 

Santuário do Bom Jesus do Monte - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santuário do Bom Jesus do Monte - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santuário do Sameiro - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Porto


879384740403546 by tatumschaefers8816, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cabo y faro de San Vicente









https://www.flickr.com/photos/uruga...bLD-7rBPkc-7h8P3s-6XdvvW-6pVkgh-6nimZ8-6dbeeN


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Porto and D. Luiz iron Bridge


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Porto city hall


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Coimbra city hall (left), Santa Cruz Monastery (right, where our first 2 kings are, with origins in the XII century) and Colégio de Santo Agostinho or Colégio Novo (now Faculty of Psychology of the University of Coimbra) - top


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Porto*









by Joaquim Oliveira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Padrão dos Descobrimentos (Monument to the Discoveries) and 25 de Abril (April) Bridge, Lisboa (Lisbon)*









by Mário Silva


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Rasa and Santiago Lagoon (in top), and Azul Lagoon, São Miguel, Açores (Azores)*









by Pedro Vaz de Carvalho


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Paço dos Duques de Bragança (Palace of the Dukes of Braganza), Guimarães*









by Sérgio Ferreira


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Historic Center of Lisboa (Lisbon)*









by Ana Dias


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ponte da Barca Bridge, Ponte da Barca, Viana do Castelo*









by Rui Videira


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

windmills (moinhos de vento) in Serra da Atalhada, near Penacova









location woth google street view


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Bragança*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...8373765510669/990343860980322/?type=1&theater​


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Lisbon Oriente Station by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Bragança*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...8373765510669/990946267586748/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/oportocity...3366606106337/654948047948188/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.roughguides.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/08.portugal-42-50536541-1680x1050.jpg

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Bnj_UQoE2...QS90e-ETH5g/s1600/Sortelha+Março2012+(28).JPG

Sortelha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/aleck1/media-full//aldeiadapena0.jpg.html

Aldeia da Pena


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra* by me 

Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra* by me 

Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra* by me 

Sintra by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Palácio de Monserrate* by me 

Sintra - Palácio de Monserrate by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setúbal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.fatima.pt/privpic/20081118113437_D0006465.jpg

Fátima


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Botanical garden in Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-MJ5fERIwj...600/Cai+a+noite+no+Piódão...+luis+ascenso.jpg

Piódão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3-G6H-GXp.../rT_Ooh1oWFM/s1600/Manuel+Fernando+Ferro9.jpg

Marvão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.mybestaddressbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/lisbonne.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Ezby5J-M0B0/TwXVshw1_RI/AAAAAAAACvk/PHEoSheZWnk/s1600/IMG_7370-3+copy.jpg

Carvoeiro, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://imagens6.publico.pt/imagens.aspx/831486?tp=UH&db=IMAGENS

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.normark.pt/wp/wp-content/uploads/ng1464429_2800x1866.jpg

Ria Formosa, Faro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-X-Hg4z6IaE0/Ts_ZlUE_OUI/AAAAAAAAoBY/38tgD5064d4/s1600/DSC02207.JPG

Geres Nacional Park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://media.photobucket.com/user/z.../176662_496769767024321_1919069094_o.jpg.html

Alqueva, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ffQtea84j.../FdO_gZ8dUiY/s1600/sines_girl_shorts_beach.jp

Sines


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_f1OZb7DL07k/TDcf2p7U_YI/AAAAAAAAQLc/pVGd7OEaHRE/s1600/DSC_1447.JPG

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/72349564.jpg

Cascais


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-9KgKaNM3Q.../s1600/Praça+Republica,+Viana+do+Castelo.jpg

Viana do Castelo


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/oportocity...3366606106337/656783314431328/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/flyin...6W-9oXbXy-9okpdF-aa4Kch-o32GDD-dA3daW-9oyQeb/

Foz Coa


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Curral das Freiras, Madeira*









by Ricardo Alves


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cabo da Roca* by me 

Cabo da Roca by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cabo da Roca* by me 

Cabo da Roca by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cabo da Roca* by me 

Cabo da Roca by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cabo da Roca* by me 

Cabo da Roca by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://hojemacau.com.mo/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/obidos1.jpg

Óbidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://arcosnocoracao.files.wordpr...e-ponte-centenc3a1ria-arcos-de-valdevez-2.jpg

Arcos de Valdevez


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/13937207.jpg

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-GARNUI2eC...nExmSF_KHcc/s1600/DouroPremium-DelfimDouro.jp

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://media.glimpse.org/fckeditor_uploads/DSC08097_gMquqT.JPG

Torres Novas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.fmotoportugal.pt/imgupload/fmp_lal2012-006.jpg

Covilhã


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://img.galerie.chip.de/imgserve...original_B34E9FFBA046CC1E455A8F5A4199AFF3.jpg

Batalha, Leiria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.therightword.info/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/town-beach-2.jpg

Milfontes, Alentejo


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ferragudo, Algarve*









by Bruno Fonseca


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto.


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira*









By me


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Pena National Palace, Sintra*


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

*Parque Eduardo VII - LISBOA*









https://olhares67.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/62-parque-eduardo-vii.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/31709933.jpg

Chaves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.1zoom.me/en/wallpaper/352083/z1404.1/&original=1

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn259/talkephotography/SantaClaraHDR-smalWl.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/41/Palacio_da_pena.jp

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.carmosboutiquehotel.com/media/galeria_multimedia/offline/171.0.original.jpg

Ponte de Lima


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_gXgQSFwvOY4/THPD8TrENvI/AAAAAAAAabI/wJUhIgWfyUE/s1600/IMG_3421.JPG

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://imagens8.publico.pt/imagens.aspx/389348?tp=UH&db=IMAGENS

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.hotelbelavista.net/img/top/YPALACE-(2).jpg

Portimão, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.flickr.com/115/271592957_a06593b3ab_b.jpg

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jesus...gT-hYcX61-mgEADr-awFws4-e6AfpR-oH6Jvh-nChRKg/

Train Station, Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/andre...Sq-9hozQ9-e15TQp-axNnxD-bosZae-atHMcL-9j1NJL/

Praia da Luz, Lagos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/12777...AH-fMmVz3-fMn4rN-fMmRnE-fMncE1-fM5pTg-fMne29/

Vila nova de Cerveira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pmoit...Fe-7FaYFa-gHvv2t-gHvxu3-8vsVXC-nRo5dQ-gHvF4G/

Santiago do Cacem, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pajar...HF-cyNXed-cX7U9G-bX7d9G-8fDrhC-o1TqUy-7SHgKT/

Sesimbra


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Dornes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jayfi...jb-asDjxe-ibHuXV-7DEw1x-7DEw1n-aczXGo-acxEBR/

Monsanto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogspot.pt/2011/09/comporta.html

Comporta


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.albufeira.com/forum/uploads/4489/fishbeachnightwm.jpg

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

awesome pics!!


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204050244191290&set=gm.785035811577909&type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adesc...tZ-7LxKtR-ppBVi8-bqwEzm-7LxKtP-89Vn3K-nnNKgS/

Vila Flor


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ca/Caminha-CCBYSA.jpg

Caminha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://cdn.hifipanda.com/51ba958f9b7c268791.jpg

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.comap-portugal.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/6253930521_1ecc1a4eb3_o.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ria Formosa, Faro











http://quarknet.de/fotos/regionen/portugal-algarve/faro/nationalpark-ria-formosa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bussaco Palace, Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Olhão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://s17.postimg.org/kfh3vragv/DSC_0253.jpg

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.info-stades.fr/uploads/stades/lisbonne-estadio-da-luz6.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Sj-P9hg5_fU/UIscJ7b6QLI/AAAAAAAACVw/jIp27ZclF28/s1600/16072009709.jpg

Sines


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.lisbon-airport-transfers.../2012/06/Lisbon-by-night-sightseeing-Tour.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-fqWo4wHIz...2YFcVOVvCT4/s1600/São+Martinho+do+Porto+2.JPG

São Martinho do Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ww1.prweb.com/prfiles/2012/02/02/9125053/Albufeira Portugal.jpg

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Burgau, Algarve









m


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Madeira


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 
Fish on the pavement

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr/]cinxxx[/url], on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fa/Porto_-_Igreja_de_São_Nicolau_(2).jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

São Torcato, Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça do Município, Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Maria_Maior_ou_Igreja_Matriz_de_Barcelos.jpg

Barcelos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dynam...ND-nPoNa3-dRDUnS-quVz8r-dmXffw-n3KcJZ-edoCSV/

Batalha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...e_Nossa_Senhora_da_Assunção_(Santo_Tirso).jpg

Santo Tirso


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/surfk...w8-3y5qYR-3y5yfp-3y5AnZ-3y9CRG-3y9Dty-3y9Fj7/

Praia da Falésia, Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fvice...4F-kGTtnf-8UX8ib-ijtHLm-dphmwr-aETQX1-81aukg/

Estoril


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dalba...zy-oP3mvx-oF52eQ-dHM45P-7TMVaE-imD7MJ-7HJ25M/

Valença do Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/50739...Pu-etDP3U-oF3iho-noLU1Q-pfeWfv-iqdx9A-mmDTT8/

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://jcduarte.net/Viagens/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/F9-Arraiolosalentejo.jpg

Arraiolos, Alentejo


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/andre...4s-4DcKxQ-4EnF3w-4QfShG-4VY7oi-52c8NG-52sUbp/

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor...PN-8yTorD-7BPHG4-7BPJmp-9XrrsH-9Xujny-8a7bMv/

Paredes, Leiria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rschn...gu-9y7sFx-9xv9KD-9SuBTZ-9TwaFg-9LX5kD-9FqRkr/

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.rockbuilding.com/contents/projects/lsf_01.jpg

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.messagez.com/wp-content/...int-at-night-photography-by-messagez-com_.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Bragança*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...8373765510669/999524803395561/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-uzEQPAuCU...AARs/xrroQpxyVJY/s1600/DSC_0001-tiltshift.jpg

Azenhas do Mar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.robinju.com/web/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Cacela-Velha-Algarve-024.jpg

Cacela Velha, Algarve


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Bragança*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...373765510669/1000169786664396/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Idanha-a-Nova*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/673039199453443/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/765736703517025/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Real de Santo Antonio


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cacela Velha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/58989759.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães









http://www.historiadeportugal.info/historia-de-portugal/imagem-do-castelo-de-guimaraes.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://a2.muscache.com/ic/pictures...put-format=progressive-jpeg&output-quality=70

Tavira


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Piódão*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/761752883915407/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/761753137248715/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Douro*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/672781706145859/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Montalegre*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/593442334132967/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Vila Real*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/673041109453252/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Viana do Castelo*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/593457327464801/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve








http://rochabrava.com/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...oa_Praça_Luís_de_Camões_2006_Luca_Galuzzi.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://roman-shymko.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Mareta-beach-in-Sagres-hdr.jpg

Sagres


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.gapyear.com/images/content/13.11.24.ces_algarve_ces_0444_large.jpg

Alte


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/768245599932802/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1014254978589133/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Beja


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Avis


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estremoz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marvão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Constância


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serpa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.womenontheirway.com/wyndham-wisdom/algarve, portugal.jpg

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/6293022.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aljezur


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/oportocity...3366606106337/664377227005270/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Monção*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/595342680609599/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Óbidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcácer do Sal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Valença


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Bestança River, Cinfães*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...373765510669/1002583709756337/?type=1&theater​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/595326207277913/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Leça do Balio, Matosinhos*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1014741945207103/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/595994610544406/?type=1&theater​


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Penela*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=photo


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Gerês*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...373765510669/1003388896342485/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Bragança*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...373765510669/1003173049697403/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/portophoto...0370663166892/334820763388547/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/88741264.jpg

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sesimbra


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Lisbon*










pic by me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/basaj...iS-7FJizq-9tf4Ar-8QknfW-cQcL8h-o5FVt2-nVHJvD/

Monsanto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://s237.photobucket.com/user/Pelha/media-full//411138040_17bf08af0b_b.jpg.html

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Zambujeira do Mar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sesimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cacela Velha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arcos de Valdevez


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Abrantes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Avis


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Comporta


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

*Douro Valley*


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/oportosent...6932038084116/624543737656278/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Sameiro, Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalvi...0447340127098/379745765530588/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Esposende*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/596897807120753/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Douro*









https://www.facebook.com/altodouro/...923251373625/1537496923182923/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lousã*









https://www.facebook.com/PortugalEy...4452906720581/434835823348955/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Sete Cidades, São Miguel, Açores*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/769969476427081/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-FJRnFa_7nU4/UsGj3ArISlI/AAAAAAAAFT4/Ccko2c-mfQM/s1600/Coimbra+13.jpg

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo de Vide









http://www.visitalentejo.pt/fotos/galerias/pb020013_9553891974ee3b8a5ceddf.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.rubentavares.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/32A0318_HDR.jpg

Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve









http://rentaplacealgarve.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/AMACAO-DE-PERA-senhora-da-rocha-church-7.jpg


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/0QL2al1goh4/maxresdefault.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.alentejolitoral.pt/Porta...ureza e Ambiente/CastelodeSantiago-cc (4).jpg

Santiago do Cacém


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/456414_351512798228928_1439567204_o.jpg

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ppl.com.pt/sites/default/files/projects/img/casapatudos1.jpg

Alpiarça


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alter do Chão









http://www.portugalnotavel.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/ponte-romana-vila-formosa-2.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/6615/albandeira.jpg

Albandeira beach


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Vale de Cambra*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/474570222686846/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/PortugalEy...4452906720581/435028023329735/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.topguimaraes.com/images/...uimarães_Patrimonio_Mundial_Humanidade_2.jpeg

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://reservadaluz.com/images/pic1.jpg

Luz, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.messagez.com/wp-content/...tus-sunset-photography-by-messagez-com__0.jpg

Lagos, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5IoQp7UaIlM/U0F8p45-fwI/AAAAAAAABrg/9RO5JP3aPFI/s1600/ALENTEJO_BLOG_21.jpg

Évora, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/36631759.jpg

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://aveiro123-portaaberta.blogspot.pt/2014/09/imagens-de-aveiro-com-dia-de-sol.html

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/51914642.jpg

Tróia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YH82Pi9qN...0/VCS_Mafra,+Julho2014,+6,+frente+Palácio.jpg

Mafra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://praktycznepodroze.pl/_i/main-square-in-leiria-V1_MAIN-367.jpg

Leiria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.sandeman.com/uploads/2014/09/douro.jpg

Douro


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Viana do Castelo*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/777922052255030/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=892089367480077&set=o.290834929838&type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Rossio Station, Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...9769915037644/777702195577747/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Castelo de Vide*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/778360405544528/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Casa do Penedo, Várzea Cova, Fafe*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/599133883563812/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Piódão*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalat...9011911843170/769002883177406/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/PortugalEy...4452906720581/437340183098519/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Viana do Castelo*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/484821234995078/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Palácio de Mateus, Vila Real*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/772277309529631/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Ponte da Barca*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...9769915037644/810120609002572/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Forte de São João Baptista, Berlengas*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/778488868865015/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marvão, Alentejo











http://www.blog.france.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/DSC01397.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://backpacktourist.eerieguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/36_praca_infante_dom_henrique.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve









http://www.blogcdn.com/slideshows/i...5941/slug/l/navy-beach-praia-da-marinha-2.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penha da Aguia, Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs50/f/2009/326/8/4/Mosteiro_da_Batalha_by_jpgmn.jpg

Batalha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.visitcentrodeportugal.com.pt/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/coimbra-university-feature.jpg

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/596820200461847/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/PortugalEy...4452906720581/437342663098271/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Piódão*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/772269659530396/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/778714482175787/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Bragança*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...373765510669/1008098002538241/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/cidadedopo...90834929838/10153075418279839/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Monsanto, Idanha-a-Nova*









https://www.facebook.com/PortugalEy...4452906720581/437851046380766/?type=1&theater​


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Tomar*









by Tozé Fonseca photography


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Montalegre*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Melgaço*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://c4.quickcachr.fotos.sapo.pt/i/u46042a46/13420182_KYLEP.jpeg

Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-qoUhs3MkTI8/U1rbMC1ti2I/AAAAAAAAYHI/ePfPxRfhoPs/s1600/IMG_1730.jpg

Machico, Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://originalpage.pt/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/20130907_HD_7166-copy.jpg

Braga ( white night )


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.penhalonga.com/sites/www...penha-longa-golf-resort-city-river-lisbon.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://villavillas.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/beach-carvoeiro-algarve-portugal.jpg

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://mrleenote.files.wordpress.com/2014/09/2014-09-27-22-59-06.jpg

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://ssru.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/razao-01.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.agritorres.pt/portal/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/bg.jpg

Alentejo


----------



## Corinthians.1910 (Feb 8, 2015)

Um dos litorais mais belos da Europa!


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/portophoto...0370663166892/337455803125043/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Azenhas do Mar, Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/PortugalEy...4452906720581/438454696320401/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Barcelos*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/601100313367169/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.domusweb.it//content/dam...l_castles_visitor_centre/01-pombal-castle.jpg

Pombal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://backpacktourist.eerieguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/23_guimaraes_praca_sao_tiago.jpg

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Seia*









https://www.facebook.com/PortugalEy...4452906720581/438971469602057/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/595299743947226/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/portophoto...0370663166892/337845033086120/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Gerês*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/601899053287295/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Valença do Minho*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/602170639926803/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça do Comercio, Coimbra










https://www.flickr.com/photos/migue...5y-p1ddui-bNopLX-bNooma-bztJSE-bNonma-aE72BR/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-N4ro0RES0...maria+de+almacave+-+lamego+-+portugal+(8).JPG

Lamego


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra









http://www.publituris.pt/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Sintra.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Terena, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pol-l...TK-7DBFGG-cMKA9U-djmrtW-9BHv2c-dFGphe-bnNoGF/

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/diogo...4D-7MnsyY-7XMndS-9BFDpP-7F2iSU-7EXr8v-7F2jrm/

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/blues...8w-7Gor47-9bjKGF-8VU5xm-8zfuqJ-eM7Xax-fnNEpT/

Zambujeira do Mar


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Belem Tower, Lisbon:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jsepo...9r-aam6aC-9LBWnF-9QC3XH-9uQY45-9yUe4E-aZNMiM/

Ermesinde


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Soutelo,Vieira do Minho*









https://www.facebook.com/PortugalEy...4452906720581/439614429537761/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Amarante*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/774578992632796/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Barcelos*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/602410113236189/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/portophoto...0370663166892/338116526392304/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/PortugalEy...4452906720581/439625656203305/?type=1&theater​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Is there no more reconstruction on the facade of the palace?
Last year in July there was much covered...


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Think its all cleaned up.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Marinha beach, Algarve*


Marinha beach - Algarve by Luis Ascenso, on Flickr


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Portugal is a photographers paradise!


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Gerês*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/602708433206357/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Arcos de Valdevez*









https://www.facebook.com/mapadeport...5695280240735/582908201852776/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.turitropical.com/optitravel/www/media/custom/cli_68/image/feature-perfection.jpg

Serra da Estrela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7d/Piodao.jpg

Piódão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://winefolly.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/douro-wine-country-view-from-casal-de-loivos.jpg

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-VXtPvFHrkvY/UY6WqVuhvZI/AAAAAAAA-9w/QdMPILj4KcE/s1600/065-DSC06306.JPG

Belver


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto









http://teresacollins.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8344adac153ef017eea958fff970d-pi


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://struxtravel.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/sao-lourenco-1024x682.jpg

São Lourenço Bay, Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://templarknights.eu/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/4-Tomar-castelo.jpg

Tomar


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*São Miguel, Açores*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/774544455969583/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Marão*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/602899819853885/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lamego*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1023371101010854/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Gerês*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1023230207691610/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/portophoto...0370663166892/338130583057565/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Douro*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/599337056876828/?type=1&theater​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-jrQazDoPs...+Conde+-+Igreja+de+Santa+Clara+e+Aqueduto.jpg

Vila do Conde


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.justnuances.com/wp_blog/wp-uploads/2012-madeira_10_jardim_botanico/2012/08/06-1247r28.jpg

Funchal, Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/43/Lisboa,_Ponte_25_de_Abril.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guarda









https://vitorbaiameteo.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/noite3.jpg?w=1200


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Luz


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Chaves*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1023998697614761/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Guimarães*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1023893260958638/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Almeida* 









https://www.facebook.com/PortugalEy...4452906720581/437865756379295/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/portophoto...0370663166892/338651189672171/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.messagez.com/wp-content/...-at-night-portugal-image-by-messagez-com_.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-brhdWO3Dp4s/VMaLCxZhBmI/AAAAAAAAQFE/hETALIu0ZGA/s1600/CMEjan2015.JPG

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lbkSouKar..._qZ3w/s1600/Tivoli+Palacio+de+Seteais+(2).jpg

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/20/Prefeitura_de_Sintra_(6163035241)_(2).jpg

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante









http://www.meiaamarante.pt/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Vista-para-Igreja-de-S.-Gonçalo-1024x68


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Vila Nova de Cerveira*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/604556019688265/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vilarinho Seco


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pontido


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santo Aleixo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto Manso


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lapa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ul


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Louredo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Espindo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://images.psxextreme.com/wallpapers/ps3/portugal___hilltop_sunset_877.jpg

Estrela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/salvadorveiga/10893810496/sizes/o/in/photostream/

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/casas...du-dczR9G-dd8bDv-fihMzR-fihMaZ-dGdAcW-8DGC3s/

São Torpes, Sines


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Viana do Castelo*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/604573656353168/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Castelo de Vide*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...9769915037644/887424227938876/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Piódão*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/781019688611933/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Amarante*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1026730167341614/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*São Miguel, Açores*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/781020311945204/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Vieira do Minho*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/604840252993175/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Aveiro*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/781020025278566/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/lisboatrip...0809287328261/810760145666507/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/782431895137379/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/portophoto...0370663166892/339504456253511/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Castelo Branco*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1026114917403139/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/yako36/16254573510/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Almagreira, Peniche


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/joaosemmedo/13858631103/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Barcelos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5533042085/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrepipa/3378706455/sizes/o/in/photostream/

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jesuscm/10318092545/sizes/h/in/photostream/

Cortegaça, Ovar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcácer do Sal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vidadevidro/2372002722/sizes/o/in/photostream/

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tiagoamaral/2606757833/sizes/o/in/photostream/

Comporta


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vidago


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sistelo


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Ponte de Lima*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/777542729003089/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Vila Nova de Cerveira*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1027275293953768/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Monsanto, Idanha-a-Nova*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/782432361803999/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...373765510669/1014189195262455/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/782432865137282/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Douro*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/605235912953609/?type=1&theater​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro, Algarve - Capela dos Ossos* by me 

Faro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Aveiro Old Railway Station*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/777685582322137/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Aveiro*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/777689395655089/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Cascais*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1027433377271293/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Chaves*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/605261276284406/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Douro*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...373765510669/1014189558595752/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/782433871803848/?type=1&theater​


----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Portugal is awesome!!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Igreja do Carmo, Lisbon*


Igreja do Carmo - Lisboa, Portugal by VitorJK, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barragem de Paradela*


Barragem de Paradela - Gerês, Portugal by VitorJK, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rossio Station, Lisboa*


Outside Rossio Station - Portugal by VitorJK, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pombal*


Praça Marquês de Pombal - Jun 2013 - Pombal, Portugal by VitorJK, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Fatima*


Fatima - Portugal - 15/15 by VitorJK, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Sistelo, Arcos de Valdevez*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/782436348470267/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/783371391710096/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Pinhão*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...373765510669/1014906415190733/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Belém, Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/783382828375619/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Aveiro*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1028289787185652/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Amarante*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1431391974_57b1d8abe1926b9348d708816be490ee


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Alentejo*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/783987878315114/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/779144242176271/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Vasco da Gama Bridge, Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/bestofport...7576710642033/830094077056961/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Penedo House, Fafe*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1028985837116047/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Miramar, Vila Nova de Gaia*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/783988048315097/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Barcelos*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1028986853782612/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Mateus Palace, Vila Real*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/784425821604653/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...373765510669/1016277568386951/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ferragudo, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sagres


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Óbidos*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1029735177041113/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Peniche*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/779625825461446/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Monsanto, Idanha-a-Nova*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/784769041570331/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Aveiro*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalma...0851461381883/618274664972892/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Ponte de Lima*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/614717302005470/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aveiro*


Aveiro, otra vez... by FJcuenca, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nazaré, Leiria*


Nazaré (Portugal) by FJcuenca, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila do Conde









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/40/Rua_da_Igreja_Vila_do_Conde.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.umviajante.com.br/images...ira/sintra_quinta_da_regaleira_portugal11.jpg

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.charmingblue.com/wp-cont...s-charming-blue-santa-maria-passeios-maia.jpg

Açores


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Alentejo* (Spring Time)









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/785138241533411/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-huPt8qu7FKM/U0G-IXf9CGI/AAAAAAAAHSI/OBZHzAxntg4/s1600/Viana+do+Castelo.jpg


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Monsaraz*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/785138471533388/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Amarante*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/615972638546603/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Sever do Vouga*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1031035736911057/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Castelo de Vide*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/785138601533375/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Serra da Peneda*









https://www.facebook.com/apronuncia...9930250817510/615387108605156/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://imagens5.publico.pt/imagens.aspx/840995?tp=UH&db=IMAGENS

Aliados, Porto


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/portophoto...0370663166892/341378819399408/?type=1&theater​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lagos, Algarve* by me 

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lagos, Algarve* by me 

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lagos, Algarve* by me 

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lagos, Algarve* by me 

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lagos, Algarve* by me 

Lagos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lisboa (II)*









https://www.facebook.com/bestofport...7576710642033/834812503251785/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto (I)*









https://www.facebook.com/oportocity...3366606106337/677999205643072/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto (II)*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/787907974589771/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Chaves*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/787908254589743/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Benagil, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_osjiW8HEPWI/THza4lMkjtI/AAAAAAAAACo/F1k8ZRk6VtE/s1600/IMG_5270_1a.jpg

Sever do Vouga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-EQC6IrBvK...w0/s1600/Ruas+de+Viana+do+Castelo+%281%29.JPG

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-hBxi4lAY0x8/UjHjSYYJjuI/AAAAAAAABoA/tVecdu5xJtc/s1600/DSC_0923.jpg

Arrábida, Setúbal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evoramonte, Alentejo


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Santana, Madeira*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1034760493205248/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Azenhas do Mar, Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/784188885005140/?type=1&theater​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lagos, Algarve* by me 

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lagos, Algarve* by me 

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lagos, Algarve* by me 

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lagos, Algarve* by me 

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lagos, Algarve* by me 

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lagos, Algarve* by me 

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-oU1S2ld-rgY/UsH5i13S10I/AAAAAAAAEtQ/2wzRdWtBsDk/s1600/IMG_2647.JPG

Óbidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://medias.photodeck.com/342b079a-3c4e-11e1-8e5f-1138140902aa/12345d4_xgaplus.jpg

Campo Maior, Alentejo


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalda...0013664089333/784190438338318/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Cascais*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/787909724589596/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1034768139871150/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.cerromalpique.com/img/slide/img1.jpg

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/20/Câmara_Municipal_e_igreja_matriz_da_Lousã.jpg

Lousa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://images.*******************/images-medium-large/praia-do-carvalho-carl-whitfield.jpg

Carvoeiro


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Alqueva, Alentejo*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/789089017805000/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.hdrinc.com/sites/all/fil...al-iberian-nanotechnology-laboratory-4882.jpg

Braga


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lagos, Algarve* by me 

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lagos, Algarve* by me 

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lagos, Algarve* by me 

Lagos - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon*


DSC_8807 by adrizufe, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon*


DSC_8799 by adrizufe, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/790119067701995/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Monsanto, Idanha-a-Nova*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/790121851035050/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Adaúfe, Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/790134337700468/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Viana do Castelo*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/790294214351147/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Almeida*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/790515580995677/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/42/CapelinhosFaialAzores.jpg

Faial


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Sintra National Palace, Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/794427090604526/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fonte...Mg-n6Ek7X-bqgpMP-nFHtKv-dx9FBn-dPUxuN-fgFsrH/

Fundão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> *Válega Church, Ovar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inside


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/songo...bX-oXasAf-pTNPw2-pBAeBW-pTMn8n-pBBM2r-pBz8bH/

Cortegaça


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Batalha Monastery, Batalha*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/794427217271180/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/27045...r1-bP1dZT-apSMR7-b67cqK-aAvtYt-bF35NT-9R3pVV/

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rs_19...Gc-a36Giz-cCvMHN-ibyRRM-kJXQ4f-kLdmrr-ax6iEG/

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.fotografohdr.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Parque-das-Nações-Wallpaper-Lisboa.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Torre de Moncorvo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.naturimont.com/uploads/event/image/6/Regua_Moledo_10.jpg

Douro


----------



## Ariano (Oct 27, 2014)

Amazing landscapes :drool:


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Alentejo*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/794429937270908/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Bussaco Palace, Coimbra*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/794429557270946/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Aveiro*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1045071768840787/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Silves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://bo.casaiberia.com/ContentFiles/49/Castelo_panoramica.jpg.1024x640.thumb.axd?inside=false

Alcoutim


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://viajarentreviagens.blogspot.pt/2014/12/circuito-turistico-do-castelo-de.html

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://exp.cdn-hotels.com/hotels/7000000/6150000/6141800/6141723/6141723_43_z.jpg

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://visit.uc.pt/files/ficha/1357926788_13.jpg

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.visitlagoa.info/gallery/Vistas-PraiaDoCarvalho.jpg

Praia do Carvalho, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Caminha









https://omeunorte.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/caminha2.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://smart.welcomeportugal.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/131.jpg

Bragança


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-0wCnblHcL7w/VJvK6BHgm-I/AAAAAAAAfAw/u0tTd1CvERY/s1600/Cascais+IV.JPG

Cascais


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.dontflygo.com/wp-content...-of-Gaia-and-Famous-Bridge-Ponte-Dom-Luis.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Y53CMVpJuiU/VI7pUQS3saI/AAAAAAAAb0E/AFpMpQq_2SE/s1600/IMG_0259.jpg

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/portophoto...0370663166892/349986618538628/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Douro*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/795622333818335/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Belém, Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/795624197151482/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Barcelos*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/795677587146143/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Azenhas do Mar, Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/794430243937544/?type=1&theater​


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> *Alentejo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For just a little moment I thought this was in some remote part of Brazil...


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimao


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setúbal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/66165681.jpg

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setúbal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-eBa9yQn7yds/UXhjFTjmKVI/AAAAAAAAAos/vACujUoQAu8/s1600/P1070942.JPG

Castelo Branco


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.tamegasousa.pt/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Casa-da-Música.jpg

Music house, Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/678736.jpg

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://blogs.sapo.pt/cloud/thumb/18...errantes/2015/20150102_102315_HDR.jpg?size=xl

Vilarinho das Furnas


----------



## jcovellphoto (Jan 29, 2015)

Did not know if Madeira counts....but here you go:


Madeira-13 by Jonathan Covell Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13959774894/sizes/h/in/photostream/

Albufeira


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Óbidos*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/796034447110457/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães, Minho


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Coimbra*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/796034563777112/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Chaves*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/796034723777096/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira*









By me


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Bolhão Market, Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/portophoto...0370663166892/350224531848170/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês, Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia da Coelha, Algarve









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/38728995.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Avis, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marvão, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2014/291/4/5/vila__vicosa_old_street_by_filipagrilo-d83bhu8.jpg

Vila Viçosa, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsaraz, Alentejo









http://www.visitalentejo.pt/fotos/galerias/cromeleque_do_xerez_6091462694ee39c387d5e0.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.m.visitalentejo.pt/fotos/galerias/forte_5916953554ee3a07214bea.jpg

Milfontes, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.m.visitalentejo.pt/fotos/galerias/castelo_arraiolos_rui_cunha_12291374894ee3a02803a2

Arraiolos, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://lisbonprivatetours.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/elevador-bica-lisboa.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila do Bispo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://fallingpixels.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/img_4397.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://thisis3d.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/estadio_axa_braga_ext_03_geral.jpg

Braga (Estádio Axa)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://fotos.comuv.com/wp-content/uploads/galleries/post-254/full/c74-PICO.jpg

Pico, Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães, Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://exp.cdn-hotels.com/hotels/4000000/3350000/3345600/3345534/3345534_23_z.jpg

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_9v0buaX4g...0/cQD-DpSD0ho/s1600-h/Molino_Arregata_R_F.jpg

Odemira, Alentejo


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Monsaraz*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/797642080283027/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/portophoto...0370663166892/351318988405391/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Óbidos*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/797646090282626/?type=1&theater​


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Sao Bento Palace - Portuguese Parliament by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Sao Bento Palace - Portuguese Parliament by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santa Maria da Feira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://cdn4.vtourist.com/19/4687279-Aveiro_Aveiro.jpg

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gardunha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://upmagazine-tap.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/MC_fdsviseu26.jpg

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.visitcentrodeportugal.com.pt/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/feature-historical-villages.jpg

Monsanto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ccdrc/5922387376/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Trancoso


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.lido-tours.pt/images/stories/rotators/tour_wonders/05northern.jpg

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-iD-ODDLJ27c/Us2t8O5xauI/AAAAAAAAIn8/uOlLK_ME-Ao/s1600/PORTO+_MG_8978.jpg

Porto


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ponte da Barca, Viana do Castelo*









by Álvaro Almeida


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Flores Island, Açores (Azores)*









by Joel Santos


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Sao Bento Palace - Portuguese Parliament by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ZqZVdkgDe...T_HzC9h-8/s1600/2014.10.Monsaraz&Evora106.jpg

Monsaraz


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/portophoto...0370663166892/353828174821139/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Piódão*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalat...9011911843170/801008896643471/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Alentejo* (I)









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/800846423295926/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Alentejo* (II)









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/800846059962629/?type=1&theater​


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*São Miguel, Açores*









https://scontent-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=fb1bf0466f5023d6877fae61dcfbc7c8&oe=55A41C5A​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Penacova*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/800842963296272/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/802182649828970/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Coches Museum, Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/800846673295901/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Corvo and Flores Islands (one of the wildest islands in the archipelago), Grupo Ocidental (Western Group), Açores (Azores)*









by Joel Santos









by Joel Santos


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Albufeira, Algarve* by me 

Albufeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setúbal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tróia









http://portugaltraveladvisor.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Header-Troia-1024x427.jpg


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon*


The explorers watch over the river by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Alqueva


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

nice!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Time for a drink:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*S. Roque Church, Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/TozeFonsec...0809287328261/742084405867184/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Mouros Castle, Sintra*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalph...2950257806296/552970504804271/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Algarve*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/810235115690390/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lisboa*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1031323940215570/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/bestofport...7576710642033/795905553809147/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Aveiro*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...9769915037644/867579439923355/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Mafra*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...9769915037644/788065137874786/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Trebilhadouro, Vale de Cambra*









https://www.facebook.com/regressara...8659782181260/810236239023611/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Campo Maior, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ucanha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira - Torre de Tavira/ Câmara Obscura by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tavira, Algarve* by me 

Tavira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rio Formosa, Algarve* by me 

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rio Formosa, Algarve* by me 

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rio Formosa, Algarve* by me 

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro - Ilhas Desertas, Algarve* by me 

Faro - Ilhas Desertas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/fotografia...065973687340/1030065467020724/?type=1&theater​


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Chaves Castle*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lisbon*









by Toze Fonseca photography


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Viseu*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*D. Maria II National Theatre, Lisbon*









by Toze Fonseca photography


D. Maria II National Theatre


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ponte de Lima*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Cascais*









by Paulo Luis photography


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Vidago Palace Hotel, Vila Real*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts

http://www.vidagopalace.com/en/


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Aveiro*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guimarães*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Amarante*








https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Braga*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/TravellingPortugal?fref=ts


----------



## ReiLoco (May 3, 2015)

Belo país.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro - Ilhas Desertas, Algarve* by me 

Faro - Ilhas Desertas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Faro - Ilhas Desertas, Algarve* by me 

Faro - Ilhas Desertas by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ilhas Desertas - View towards Ilha Do Farol, Algarve - by me 

Faro - Ilhas Desertas - View towards Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ilha Do Farol, Algarve* - by me 

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ilha Do Farol, Algarve* - by me 

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ilha Do Farol, Algarve* - by me 

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ilha Do Farol, Algarve* - by me 

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ferragudo' Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ferragudo' Algarve


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ilha Do Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ilha Do Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ilha Do Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ilha Do Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/portophoto...0370663166892/365975166939773/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Alvão*









https://www.facebook.com/eapronunci...373765510669/1061710850510289/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ruietiagovilaca.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Aquapura-Douro-Valley2.jpg

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58903205

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://portugalenphotos.blogspot.pt/2014/06/guimaraes-ville-en-granit.html

Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://kikiko.deviantart.com/art/Docas-de-Lisboa-12035509


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://walktoclick.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/madeira-montanhas-8.jpg

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://oestaolindo.com/pt-pt/tours/rota-dos-miradouros/

Serra da Pescaria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.portalalentejano.com/wp-content/2009/08/mosterio_santa_maria_flor_rosa01.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ilha Do Faro, Algarve* by me 

Faro - Ilha Do Farol by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Parque Natural da Ria Formosa, Algarve* by me 

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Parque Natural da Ria Formosa, Algarve* by me 

Faro - Boat Trip by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Terrasvermelhas (May 11, 2015)

Muito bonito Portugal.


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Portugal is so beautiful!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/81594421.jpg

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga, Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Crato


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.viajecomigo.com/wp-conte...sarazConvento-TheMoonMilkyWay-net-1024x422.jp

Monsaraz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa









http://www.messagez.com/wp-content/...dge-sunset-photography-2-by-messagez-com_.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.luluviagens.com/uploads/image_gallery_item/image/377/Alentejo.jpg

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-iCsPep-Ds...600/Rua+da+Bandeira,+Viana+do+Castelo+(3).jpg

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://c026204.cdn.sapo.io/1/c02620...errantes/2015/20150102_102315_HDR.jpg?size=xl

Vilarinho das furnas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://ac-trilhoseaventuras.blogspot.pt/2015_04_01_archive.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Top of Cabo Girão view (Madeira)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://fotografiassaloias.blogspot.pt/2012/07/deixem-respirar-o-palacio-nacional-de.html

Mafra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=77752451&order=date_desc&user=2395472

Ponte de Lima


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1083482468333050/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Cinfães *









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...769915037644/1083999384948025/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto*









https://www.facebook.com/portugalpa...9769915037644/776805139000786/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serpa, Alentejo


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisbon* by me 

Lisabona - View from Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisbon* by me 

Lisabona - Castelo de São Jorge by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Óbidos*









https://www.facebook.com/olharesdab...6494165416123/865585520173653/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Monsanto, Idanha-a-Nova*









https://www.facebook.com/olharesdab...6494165416123/867324579999747/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Zambujeira do Mar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Luz, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponta do Sol


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Belém* by me 

Lisabona - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Belém* by me 

Lisabona - Belém by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisbon* by me 

Lisabona - Centro Vasco da Gama by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisbon* by me 

Lisabona - Gare do Oriente by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Moura, Alentejo








[/url]


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## emilsi (Apr 28, 2015)

The yellow tram
Lisboa, Portugal

 by JorgeMaia from Fliiby


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

Near *Bombarral* (75km north of Lisbon)


Buddha Eden Garden by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisbon* by me 

Lisabona - Rua Portas de Santo Antão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisbon* by me 

Lisabona - Restauradores Train Station by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisbon* by me 

Lisabona - Aqueduto das Águas Livres by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisbon* by me 

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisbon* by me 

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve










http://asset2.zankyou.com/images/wervice-card-big/bf7/11da/1050/800/w/14069/-/1369304824.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/26/Oporto_terraced_vineyards.jpg

Douro


20mb image hosting


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.madeiraairporttransfer.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/sao-vicente-taxi.jpg

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.roughguides.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/C96DD5-1680x1050.jpg

Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.tours.com.pt/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Évora.jpg

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://alekslinden.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/14.portugal_cliff_beach.jpg

Falesia, Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://belleandchic.com/wp-content/uploads/Bussaco-Palace-HOtel-gardens-Portugal.jpg

Bussaco Palace, Coimbra


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

wow.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Queluz Palace










http://www.arcadedarwin.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/palacio-de-queluz-1.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/95281411.jpg

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://municipiosefreguesias.pt/ima...sias_20150203_173142_UDEER_banner_970x280.jpg

Estremoz, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.vortexmag.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/obidos51.jpg

Obidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3214/3006097539_4b767720ec_b.jpg

Mafra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://wallpaper.ultradownloads.com.br/274853_Papel-de-Parede-Acores-Portugal_1280x720.jpg

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.conventocristo.pt/en/thumb.php?file=../data/fotos/cf41a_pt.jpg.jpg

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.amaieurope.org/2011/imagens/largo-da-oliveira-guimaraes.jpg

Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.visitsetubal.com.pt/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Galapinhos.jpg

Arrabida, Setubal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-p186kkCu57Y/TgZkaikilAI/AAAAAAAAI2o/yjVqOLLeyb4/s1600/DSC_6641.JPG

Caminha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-GsZpC0Dq5ok/U7xA-bTCqSI/AAAAAAAAVQ8/IcpRqj4W0IU/s1600/IMG_2906.jpg

Zambujeira do Mar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://blogs.hoy.es/lostesorosdelaraya/files/2013/06/Elvas-desde-globo4.jpg

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Viçosa, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-wsSLA4tEi...1600/2009+Mar%C3%A7o_Claustro+Museu+Beja1.jpg

Beja, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte de Lima


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisbon* by me 

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisbon* by me 

Lisabona - Bairro Alto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/12175613.jpg

Geres


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Agueda


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrifana beach


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.helmutvoss.de/portugal/algarve_falesia_strand/1003.JPG

Praia da Falesia, Albufeira


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice beach!!


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

I would say, Portugal, picturesque !


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://img1.goodfon.su/original/2048x1350/6/2b/portugal-porto-vila-nova-de.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://data6.superhry.cz/TSO_40e1f8z/1600/020/20054-1600.jpg

Alentejo


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mertola, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://allwhitealgarve.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/algarve-caves-portugal.jpg

Carvoeiro, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça do Bocage, Setubal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/07/21/article-0-1426D26C000005DC-430_964x1396.jpg

Ilhéu de Vila Franca, Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://img3.goodfon.su/original/2560x1600/2/76/gorodok-portugaliya-porto.jpg

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.roughguides.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/128263643-1680x1050.jpg

Obidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Foz Côa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6055/6266443253_457eb963e8_b.jpg

Braga Stadium


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://shifter.pt/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/openhouseporto15_01.jpg

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.messagez.com/wp-content/...ium-at-night-photography-by-messagez-com_.jpg

Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-b7tWEclqy...00/João+Pedro+Costa+-+Amanhecer+em+Marvão.JPG

Marvão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://reversehomesickness.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/caves-algarve-portugal.jpg

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://orig10.deviantart.net/38d1/f/2009/282/6/0/60113b777a217e51607dbc4f0d186905.jpg

Funchal, Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d2/Lamego_-_Sé_de_Lamego.jpg

Lamego


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

[/url] image url uploadhttps://cidadelvas.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/elvas.jpg

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://static1.squarespace.com/stat...ackers+Hostel+and+Surf+Camp+in+Lagos+Portugal

Lagos area


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Gouveia said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-b7tWEclqy...00/João+Pedro+Costa+-+Amanhecer+em+Marvão.JPG
> 
> Marvão


just beautiful!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FRow7AVw-VA/S-KX-HBg3QI/AAAAAAAAEyg/Fy0Pid1mMvo/s1600/Iglesia.jpg

Porto Covo


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Edward VII Park (Parque Eduardo VII) by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## James.B (Aug 10, 2015)

Beautiful places.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mosteiro da Batalha, Leiria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Art Platform, Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://exp.cdn-hotels.com/hotels/2000000/1460000/1456200/1456107/1456107_56_z.jpg

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alter do Chão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Campo Maior, Alentejo


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^I will be there in about 10 days


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

^^ Hope you have a good time!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://elioassuncao.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/dscf2407.jpg

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://guiabrasileiroportugal.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/palacio-yes-pena-portugal-221734.jpg

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ericeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5064/5876448851_5f33bc7191_b.jpg

Sao Francisco Church, Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://hdwallpapers.cat/wallpaper/castelo_de_almourol_portugal_medieval_hd-wallpaper-1792699.jpg

Almourol


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://osanto.pt/wp-content/gallery/mini/Palacio_Nacional_de_Mafra.JPG

Mafra National Palace


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://setubaltv.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/portinho_arrabida.jpg

Arrábida, Setubal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-dXR53niAb...7eAaQ/s1600/Largo_da_Oliveira_Guimaraes-2.jpg

Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## teles448 (Sep 5, 2012)

Boca do Inferno, Cascais


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ucanha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Campo Maior, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penedono


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://newmedia.thomson.co.uk/live/...ROPEMEDITERRANEANPORTUGALALGARVEFERRAGUDO.jpg

Ferragudo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pics!!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ferragudo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia da Ursa, Cascais


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico, Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castle of Montemor-o-Velho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo fields


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Peniche










http://blog.groupon.es/files/2013/04/peniche.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Fatima


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Beautiful church with tiles


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga (White Night)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Praça do Comércio - Lisbon*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Porto*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Sete Cidades, São Miguel Island - Azores*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Mateus Palace - Vila Real*










Photo by Jorge Bastos​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Almourol castle*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Lisbon*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Marvão*










Photo by Edgar Batista​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Viseu catedral*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Moura*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Porto*


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto I


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto II


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto III


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon*


A look up at the Tagus River in Lisbon, Portugal by Inge Vautrin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Ericeira, Portugal. by Inge Vautrin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Tram 28 by Inge Vautrin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Tram 28 - night by Inge Vautrin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon*


The Mafra National Palace by Inge Vautrin, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^

Mafra National Palace 

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Évora*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Cabo Espichel - Sesimbra*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Portinho da Arrábida - Setúbal*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Creoula boat - view from Porto*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Library of the University of Coimbra*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Alcobaça Monastery*










Photo by Eric Daney​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Fríumes*










Photo by José Almeida​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Lisbon*










Photo by André Gonçalves​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Porto and Gaia*










Photo by Alberto Guedes​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Leiria*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Lagos*







































































*More here:* http://fotografia.fcastelo.net/main.php?g2_itemId=40&g2_page=3


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Ponta da Piedade - Lagos*










Photo by Christophe Afonso​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Porto*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Serra do Pilar Monastery - Gaia*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Monsaraz*


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia da Adraga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia da Galé, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira*









By me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Spring in Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça do Comercio, Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Aveiro*









by *przemnm*


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo de Vide


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Angra do heroismo, Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Montalegre


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Lisbon Aqueduct by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bragança


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mértola, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guarda


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça do Comercio, Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-pqFEGf2PwwY/T9OJ6xcI1CI/AAAAAAAAGtE/MZpqPJ_zAI0/s1600/p2flores.jpg

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_J68hNAuFw...M/q_a2X42pNrc/s1600/25022010-IMG_0796-2-2.jpg

Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://voarviajarviver.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/sao-mamede.jpg

Marvão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://images.turismoenportugal.org/Mosteiro-de-Santa-Clara-Vila-do-Conde.jpg

Vila do Conde


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.vortexmag.net/wp-content...8_797127680334467_1693599544963391646_n-1.jpg

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.ruralea.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/965757_327826490686527_842503013_o.jpg

Chaves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.vortexmag.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/padrao4-1.jpg

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-n8gJwWmNF...C_A/On2BkkK3ADM/s1600/palacio_da_bacalhoa.jpg

Azeitão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://mx.hola.com/imagenes/viajes/...aleza-portugal/0-280-722/a_Furnas-Lake--a.jpg

Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/Dc2CdWAWCQ8/maxresdefault.jpg

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://ilastinwanderlust.files.wor...argo_da_oliveira_guimaraes-2.jpg?w=1600&h=886

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-rO_7Ftedq_0/VHngtPB-ZqI/AAAAAAAAYbY/0gYytfP_nSs/s1600/small_DSC02297.jpg

Manteigas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Pn2IpgVYK_Y/TeVo1ik949I/AAAAAAAAC9Y/WCfolQkK1nc/s1600/DSC07809.JPG

Faro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://imagens4.publico.pt/imagens.aspx/953004?tp=UH&db=IMAGENS

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://dilectusmadeira.pt/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/CamaraMunicipalFunchal_Turismo-da-Madeira.jpg

Funchal, Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sesimbra










https://filmusimage.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/penedos-2014-13.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estremoz, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sardoal


----------



## kawabata (Jul 31, 2009)

*Serra da Coroa, Parque Natural de Montesinho









*


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.360pano.eu/pano/0610/0610.jpg

Arrábida


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Pico do Arieiro (Madeira)*

Madeira (Pico do Arieiro to Pico Ruivo) by Ales Dusa, en Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bacalhôa Buddha Eden, Bombarral* - picture by me 

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bacalhôa Buddha Eden, Bombarral* - picture by me 

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bacalhôa Buddha Eden, Bombarral* - picture by me 

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bacalhôa Buddha Eden, Bombarral* - picture by me 

DSCF3432_DSCF3433 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bacalhôa Buddha Eden, Bombarral* - picture by me 

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve









http://www.lonelyplanet.com/portugal/the-algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sardoal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego









www.vortexmag.net


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Dont forget to post also the credits with your posts (2 previous ones for examble)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Óbidos









www.iha.pt


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Acores










www.vortexmag.net


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ponte do Lima (Viana do Castelo)*

Ponte de Lima by Vítor Ribeiro, en Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bacalhôa Buddha Eden, Bombarral* - picture by me 

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bacalhôa Buddha Eden, Bombarral* - picture by me 

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Bacalhôa Buddha Eden, Bombarral* - picture by me 

Bacalhôa Buddha Eden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://joaoalbuquerque.net/images/8557543565.jpg


Baleal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.fjord.travel/sites/default/files/photos/portugaliya/bezha/10.jpg

Montemor o Velho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra









https://www.google.pt/search?q=vort...ch&q=vortexmag+montemor&imgrc=reWmICGqtBmfdM:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Óbidos*

Óbidos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Óbidos* - picture by me 

Óbidos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Óbidos* - picture by me 

Óbidos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Óbidos* - picture by me 

Óbidos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lousã


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Óbidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

noticiasdecastelodevide.blogspot.com

Castelo de Vide


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cortegaça









https://www.google.pt/search?q=inte...isch&q=cortegaca+igreja&imgrc=LmDaZnmiElye-M:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

www.iloveazores.net
Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve









www.vortexmag.net


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

www.vortexmag.net

Monsaraz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Óbidos* - picture by me 

Óbidos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Óbidos* - picture by me 

Óbidos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Óbidos* - picture by me 

Óbidos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Óbidos* - picture by me 

Óbidos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila do Bispo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo de Vide


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores









https://www.google.pt/search?q=lisb...poco+do+bacalhau+flores&imgrc=t2t67L_QF-pkvM:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes








https://www.google.pt/search?q=guim...h&q=guimarães+vortexmag&imgrc=5CG5PPhLE_C3pM:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://www.google.pt/search?q=guim...sch&q=cascais+vortexmag&imgrc=fWypW76J9AKfvM:

Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estremoz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Peniche


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penacova










www.vortexmag.com


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Óbidos* - picture by me 

Óbidos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Óbidos* - picture by me 

Óbidos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Óbidos* - picture by me 

Óbidos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimao


----------



## SonBriel (Jan 13, 2016)

nice.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*São Martinho do Porto* - picture by me 

São Martinho do Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*São Martinho do Porto* - picture by me 

São Martinho do Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*São Martinho do Porto* - picture by me 

São Martinho do Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*São Martinho do Porto* - picture by me 

São Martinho do Porto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsanto








]


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Figueira da Foz* - picture by me 

Figueira da Foz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Azore islands (Portugal) - the area of high atmosferic pressure. The measured data of the atmosferic pressure in this region is used for calculation of the North Atlantic oscillation index (NAO).

Pico island

Island of Pico (NASA, International Space Station, 07/18/13) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr

Azores

MODIS Image of the Azores by ARM Climate Research Facility, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Figueira da Foz* - picture by me 

Figueira da Foz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Figueira da Foz* - picture by me 

Figueira da Foz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Cager (Feb 6, 2013)

Algarve









Source









Source


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cella bar, Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tras-os-montes










Www.aldeiasdeportugal.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sernancelhe


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sagres


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga









http://orguesfrance.com/BragaCatedralEpitre.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte de Lima









http://www.yannickciancanelli.com/t...-ponte-de-lima-and-surroundings/#.VqE2iJDOVJ8


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://cms.cm-lagoa.pt//upload_file...raia_Cova_Redonda/Praia_da_Cova_Redonda_3.jpg

Algarve


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Piódão - authentic Portugues village* seen from the mountain road - picture by me 
(the small place in the middle)

Piódão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Piódão - authentic Portugues village* seen from the mountain road - picture by me 
(same place as picture above but zoomed in)

Piódão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Piódão* - picture by me 

Piódão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Piódão* - picture by me 

Piódão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Piódão* - picture by me 

Piódão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Piódão* - picture by me 

Piódão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Piódão* - picture by me 

Piódão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Piódão* - picture by me 

Piódão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Piódão* - picture by me 

Piódão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Piódão* - picture by me 

Piódão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Piódão* - picture by me 

Piódão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Piódão* - picture by me 

Piódão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Luz, Lagos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores









https://www.reddit.com/r/portugal/related/2ri7jb/from_são_jorge_to_pico/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santa Cruz


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsanto* - photo by me 

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

House in *Monsanto* - photo by me 

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

House in *Monsanto* - photo by me 
(notice the boulder between 2 rooms?)

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

House in *Monsanto* - photo by me 

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsanto* - photo by me 

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsanto* - photo by me 

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsanto* - photo by me 

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsanto* - photo by me 

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia da Falésia, Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Palacio da Brejoeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://graphiti-app.com/graffiti-destinations-vol-3/

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Torres Vedras









https://www.google.pt/search?q=term...AUIBygB&biw=962&bih=601#imgrc=2zTTFl_wet8sDM:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

maladviagem.blogspot.com

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo









olharvianadocastelo.blogspot.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores









http://www.st-welcome.pt/blog/page/8/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo de Almourol









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ccdrc/5938132296


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

Lisbon, Portugal





































Lisbon - Video of the day


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsanto* - picture by me 

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsanto* - picture by me 

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsanto* - picture by me 

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsanto* - picture by me 

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsanto* - picture by me 

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsanto* - picture by me 

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsanto* - picture by me 

Monsanto by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira









http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/08/...rada-pela-objectiva-de-luis-afonso-com-fotos/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar










www.vortexmag.net


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia Osso da baleia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira









https://portosantoverde.wordpress.com/galeria-de-imagens/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto









http://www.feriasemportugal.com/ponte-luis-i-porto-gaia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro









https://www.tripadvisor.com.br/Attr...aro_Cathedral-Faro_Faro_District_Algarve.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila do Bispo, Algarve









http://aroundguides.com/33030350


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oporto Sao Joao Theater









http://informacao.canalsuperior.pt/cooltura/18504


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro









https://500px.com/tobarrica


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santa Cruz Church, Braga


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

Streets of Lisbon


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Castelo Branco seen from the road* - picture by me 

Castelo Branco by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Castelo de Vide* - picture by me 

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Castelo de Vide* - picture by me 

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Castelo de Vide* - picture by me 

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alvor









http://www.thegoldenscope.com/2015/04/vacanza-in-algarve/albufeira-lagoa-kiteboarding-portugal/


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Castelo de Vide* - picture by me 

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira









Green Savers – Porto Santo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte de Lima









http://jemfiuza-vozdeserdedelo.blogspot.pt/2015_06_01_archive.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Águeda


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Castelo de Vide* - picture by me 

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Castelo de Vide* - picture by me 

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Castelo de Vide* - picture by me 

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Castelo de Vide* - picture by me 

Castelo de Vide by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serra da Estrela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ericeira









https://www.vilagale.com/hotel/pesquisa/marca/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar









https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castillo_de_Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça Sá da Bandeira, Santarém


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa









https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convento_do_Carmo_(Lisboa)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora, Alentejo









http://mariaguedes.sapo.pt/2012/02/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana 









http://olharvianadocastelo.blogspot.pt/2013_01_01_archive.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santarém









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7925301022


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Golegã









http://olhares.sapo.pt/casa-estudio-carlos-relvas-i-foto4254390.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto









http://shop.lonelyplanet.com/portugal/pocket-porto-1/


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

*Lisbon, Portugal*










*Streets of Lisbon - Video of the Day*


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte de Lima, Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serra da Estrela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira









http://www.justnuances.com/wp_blog/?page_id=4180


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope this year i will go for the first time to Lisboa :cheers:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Castelo de Arraiolos (Évora)*

Castelo de Arraiolos ao luar - Arraiolos Castle at moonlight by Nuno Camejo, en Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lousã


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga









https://www.flickr.com/photos/flickringnemo/308568538


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia da Falésia









http://www.pinecliffsresidencesuites.com/en


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Figueira da Foz


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Beach Rocha - Portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro









https://pt.pinterest.com/visitportugal/algarve-portugal/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Evora*

Tres días en Portugal. Evora, ruinas Romanas by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

Coimbra










Of Gonçalo Saraiva


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sao Joao da Pesqueira









http://terrasdeportugal.wikidot.com/sao-joao-da-pesqueira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










User: Lino


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Olhão


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Talasnal, Serra da Lousã, near Coimbra


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Piódão, near Arganil


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira









http://portugalholidays.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Óbidos









http://www.putidorogi-nn.ru/evropa/273-gorod-muzei-obidush


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mafra








http://onossorasto.blogspot.pt/2011_06_01_archive.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Camara de Lobos, Madeira









https://carloslopesphoto.wordpress.com/category/panoramic/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve









http://fitfabandforeign.com/breathtaking-benagil/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Lisbon


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Lisbon


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo









http://onossorasto.blogspot.pt/2011_06_01_archive.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

Coimbra dos Amores - Coimbra of the Lovers








Of: Telmo Craveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina









https://pt.pinterest.com/studyadviser_pt/portugal-surf/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais









http://www.missviajes.com/ruta-faros-estoril-1511211


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Silves









https://catbirdineurope.wordpress.com/tag/algarve/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Lisbon









Francisco Aragão on Flickr​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Diego_GDL. said:


> I'm going to visit portugal for the first time in June, which places recommend me to visit besides Lisbon / Sintra / Cascais and Porto? Muito Obrigado


Guimarães next to Porto, for more than one reason , and the southwest coast of the country, from Milfontes to Albufeira, for different other reasons.., hope u enjoy.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

cinxxx said:


> ^^There are a lot of beautiful places to see, it depends on how much time you have.
> I visited twice, here are my albums, maybe you can make a picture about the country.
> I will have to return at least once to also see the places north of Porto, like Braga, Guimaraes, Viana do Castelo, Ponte de Lima.




Minho is quite probably the prettiest region in the country..

We'll be here to know if you liked it, in case you do come back.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponta do Sol, Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Moura, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santa Cruz









http://www.tintafresca.net/News/new...74857-13ea-4238-870d-5c4fe85a621a&edition=141


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Valença, Minho









http://bloguedominho.blogs.sapo.pt/tag/valença


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro









http://naturimont.im-here.pt/pages/13?cta_product_id=185


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sacy/6495081313


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês, Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

São Martinho do Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico









https://br.pinterest.com/karinefbm/açores/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga









http://histoire-du-portugal.blogspot.pt/2015/08/photos-du-centre-ville-de-braga-au.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra









https://letravelblog.wordpress.com/page/3/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve









http://www.urlaubsguru.de/reisemaga...sparadies-fuer-sonnenhungrige-und-abenteurer/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha









https://blog.expedia.fr/voyages-cie/


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior - Festas do Povo, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior - Festas do Povo, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior - Festas do Povo, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590722&page=6


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Palmela, Setubal









https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castelo_de_Palmela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia da Luz









http://www.algarve.club/tv/mobile/watch.php?vid=ec52da97a


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes











https://www.google.pt/search?q=guim...hUGWhQKHewJCeoQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=nPaTkonkn9MYUM:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto









http://www.revistapunkto.com/2013/05/os-analfabetos-do-presente-pedro_20.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida, Setubal









http://vipvan.pt/tours/culturevan/tour-sesimbra-arrabida-setubal-palmela-um-dia


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

Cascais


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

Diego_GDL. said:


> I'm going to visit portugal for the first time in June, which places recommend me to visit besides Lisbon / Sintra / Cascais and Porto? Muito Obrigado


The city of Coimbra is unique, several atractions like one of the oldest universities in the world. Enjoy our country kay:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Queluz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Portugal/North/Aveiro/Agueda/photo1429844.htm


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Madeira









http://www.atlanticpearl.pt


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Porto*

Tres días en Portugal. Porto by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro









http://visitportoandnorth.travel/Porto-and-the-North/Visit/Artigos/Three-days-in-Porto-and-Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve









http://www.thelakeresort.com/en/the-algarve/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores









www.vortexmag.net


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra









www.vortexmag.net


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cabreia










www.vortexmag.net


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro









www.vortexmag.net


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve









www.vortexmag.net


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Redondo,Alentejo










www.vortexmag.net


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










/Vortexmag


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês









Vortexmag


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo Branco









Vortexmag


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico









Vortexmag


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto









http://www.panoramio.com/m/photo/43855773


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte de Lima, Minho


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte de Lima, Minho









https://photocamino.net


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penedono









http://mapio.net/o/2881642/


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

Mafra National Palace










Photo from Palácio Nacional de Mafra fb


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

Mafra National Palace, aereal view










Photo from Palácio Nacional de Mafra fb


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

A great palace for a small city


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

Amazing photos cinxxx !


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

Rekarte said:


> A great palace for a small city


Indeed, Mafra is a small city but in the Lisbon region (50Km of distance only). And the Portuguese kings wanted this palace outside of the capital urban space (a promise of the king) kay:


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

Coimbra,
View of the city from Santa Clara Monastery

>>>>>>>>>











Photo of daniel322


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arraiolos, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sagres









https://www.mrandmrssmith.com/luxury-hotels/martinhal-sagres


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto









http://www.futuresboco.pt


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Silves









https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Castelo_de_Silves_2.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal









http://trippingintrips.blogspot.pt/2015/07/mini-ferias-de-julho-vamos-aos-sitios.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Torres Vedras









http://patrimoniodetorresvedras.blogspot.pt/2015_08_01_archive.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina









http://blog.rumbo.pt


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










http://theculturetrip.com/europe/po...op-10-restaurants-culture-food-seaside-charm/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila do Conde


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês









http://www.vortexmag.net/as-12-cascatas-mais-bonitas-de-portugal2/2/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Piódão









http://p3.publico.pt/vicios/em-tran...tadorable-portuguese-townquot-dos-flintstones


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Campo Maior, Alentejo - Festas do Povo* - picture by me 

Campo Maior - Festas do Povo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Óbidos:*

Street in Óbidos, Portugal by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

Douro Valley










My photo


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsaraz, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsaraz, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsaraz, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsaraz, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsaraz, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsaraz, Alentejo* - picture by me 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Apúlia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina










http://www.trivago.pt/sagres-50922/hotel/martinhal-resort-1321696


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sagres










http://www.westcoastlagos.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo










http://www.mudatudo.com/portfolio/mudancas-viana-do-castelo-minho/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cerdeira










http://www.vortexmag.net/cerdeira-lousa/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Nazaré


----------



## Cager (Feb 6, 2013)

Praça da Liberdade | Porto









Source


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsaraz, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Monsaraz, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Monsaraz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bragança 










http://smart.welcomeportugal.org/?p=1014&lang=en


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia










http://www.publituris.pt/2015/08/24/troia-resort-recebe-street-food-festival/


----------



## querido (Apr 3, 2008)

Tavira


----------



## querido (Apr 3, 2008)

Tavira


----------



## querido (Apr 3, 2008)

@Gouveia

Loving your Cerdeira image.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego









http://ports.com/portugal/regua-lamego-wharf/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.realparque.realhotelsgro...=com_k2&view=item&layout=item&id=4&Itemid=118


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Piódão 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoleitao/8090028249


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vilamoura 









http://www.grupohpa.com/pt/grupo-hpa/health-tourism-algarve/turismo-de-saude


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










http://siaram.azores.gov.pt/vegetacao/zonas-humidas/s-miguel-lagoas-empadadas/3.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Viçosa 










http://www.ciclismodetavira.pt/site/noticias/page/2/


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Lisboa


----------



## NearandFar (Jul 1, 2014)

:heart:


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vale Furado, Leiria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve










http://algarvegolf.net/lagos/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais










http://blogdobarco.blogspot.pt/2006_06_01_archive.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão 










http://www.travel-in-portugal.com/portimao


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra










http://goldenway.pt/faq/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico









http://portodaspipas.blogs.sapo.pt/282788.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










https://mobile.twitter.com/rondatipicafr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça da Oliveira, Guimaraes










http://193.136.11.52


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos, Algarve










http://melhoresdestinosdeviagens.com/praia-da-luz/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego










http://lamego.com/home/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro










http://www.amazonasemais.com.br/hoteis/quinta-nova-conforto-cercado-por-vinhedos-e-belas-paisagens/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Palacio da Pena, Sintra










http://voyagerenphotos.com/tag/jardin/


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

"Coimbra para ser Coimbra, três coisas há-de contar. Guitarras, tricanas lindas. Capas negras ao luar"

In English: "Coimbra to be Coimbra, three things we need count. Guitars, beautiful _Coimbra city women_. Black covers at the moonshine"










Bad quality photo, of my mobile phone.


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

Gouveia said:


> Madeira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Madeira, is in Santa Maria island, Açores


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Évora, Alentejo


Évora by Kio LoSa, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Évora, Alentejo


Evora Cloisters by Steve Halliday, no Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Évora - Praça Cunha by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Évora - Alcarcova de Baixo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Évora - Sé by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Évora - Sé by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Linhares


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Constância 










https://notesfromcamelidcountry.net/category/constancia/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida, Setúbal










http://www.portugal-vakantie.info/top10/natuurpark-serra-da-arrabida.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










http://rachelays.blogspot.pt/2015/11/europe-travels-porto-portugal.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Óbidos









http://www.rive-gauche.fr/fr/voyage-circuits.203.le-cur-du-portugal.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ria Formosa










http://www.flyover.pt


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

Tocha,
Small fishing city in Coimbra region, Center of Portugal


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Évora - View from Sé by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Évora - View from Sé by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Évora - View from Sé by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Évora - View from Sé by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte da Barca











http://en.suptrotters.com/suppers/1600-lu-s-antas-de-barros


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo Rodrigo










http://www.aldeiashistoricasdeportugal.com/castelo-rodrigo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto









http://www.queveren.es/oporto-en-2-dias/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Madeira










http://palheiro-estate.pai.pt/ms/ms...iro-village-9060-415-funchal/ms-90068730-p-4/


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo - Templo Romano*

Évora - Templo Romano by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo - Aqueduto da Água de Prat*

Évora - Aqueduto da Água de Prata by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo*

Évora - View from Sé by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo - Sé*

Évora - Sé by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Superunknown (Feb 20, 2006)

What a country you have my friends.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Açores 









http://www.visitazores.com/pt-pt/the-azores/the-9-islands/sao-jorge/geography


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Flower Carpets in Caminha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Caminha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa









http://www.messagez.com/tag/best-of-lisbon-at-night/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve









http://www.lastminute.com/holidays/praia-da-rocha.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra










https://www.getyourguide.com/sintra-l99/bus-minivan-tours-tc4/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Óbidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sesimbra










http://www.hikenow.net/Portugal/pic-albufeira-lagoon-holidays-portugal.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Torres Novas










http://mapio.net/s/31170944/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro










http://www.nrentertain.com/rio-dour...o-o-jornal-britanico-the-telegraph-com-fotos/


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo - Capela dos Ossos* - picture by me 

Évora - Capela dos Ossos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo - Capela dos Ossos* - picture by me 

Évora - Capela dos Ossos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo - Capela dos Ossos* - picture by me 

Évora - Capela dos Ossos by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Évora, Alentejo* - picture by me 

Évora by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Caminha, Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto Santo










http://www.pestana-porto-santo.com/pt/location.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira










http://www.mapav.com/madeira/machico/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oceanarium, Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Adaúfe, Braga










http://ncultura.pt/praia-fluvial-de-adaufe-braga/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve









http://vlifenews.vilavitaparc.com/e...ed-worlds-leading-green-hotel-at-the-2015-wta


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro










http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/landforms,portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










https://portugalpatrimonios.com/tag/vereda/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes, Alentejo









http://westcoastcampers.com.pt


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana, Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto Santo










http://www.pestana-porto-santo.com/pt/location.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira










https://br.pinterest.com/pin/511580838900754084/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sunset at Costa da Caparica* - by me 

Costa da Caparica by cinxxx, on Flickr

Costa da Caparica by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Costa da Caparica* - by me 

Costa da Caparica by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Costa da Caparica* - by me 

Costa da Caparica by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## v1254 (Oct 3, 2010)

perfect photos, thank you all


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Myriad Hotel by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Esposende










http://mobilityfriends.org/sections.php?id_sec=11


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida , Setúbal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Real


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.stay.com/lisbon/museum/8209/museu-nacional-dos-coches-national-coach-museum/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha


----------



## Devorde (Jul 19, 2016)

Qual é a temperatura da água nas melhores praias de Portugal?


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Lisbon*
SST_0367 by João Marrazes, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico










https://pixelacores.wordpress.com/category/longa-exposicao/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve










http://www.comptoir.fr/voyage/agence-voyage/portugal-PRT_5_r.aspx


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Quinta da Regaleira* - picture by me 

Sintra - Quinta da Regaleira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Quinta da Regaleira* - picture by me 

Sintra - Quinta da Regaleira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Quinta da Regaleira* - picture by me 

Sintra - Quinta da Regaleira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães










http://www.viajarentreviagens.pt/portugal/roteiro-para-a-feira-afonsina-em-guimaraes/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira










https://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=597212&lang=Portuguese


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria










https://www.dreamstime.com/photos-images/leiria-castle.html


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Quinta da Regaleira* - picture by me 

Sintra - Quinta da Regaleira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Quinta da Regaleira* - picture by me 

Sintra - Quinta da Regaleira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Quinta da Regaleira* - picture by me 

Sintra - Quinta da Regaleira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Palácio de Monserrate* - picture by me 

Sintra - Palácio de Monserrate by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

A different picture.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Palácio de Monserrate* - picture by me 

Sintra - Palácio de Monserrate by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sintra - Palácio de Monserrate* - picture by me 

Sintra - Palácio de Monserrate by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cascais* - photo by me 

Cascais by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cascais* - photo by me 

Cascais by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cascais* - photo by me 

Cascais by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cascais* - photo by me 

Cascais by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Palacio de Queluz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santa Cruz










https://www.alternative-portugal.co.uk/villas-with-pools/santa-cruz/villa-joia


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cascais* - by me 

Cascais by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cascais* - by me 

Cascais by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cascais* - by me 

Cascais by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cascais* - by me 

Cascais by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

Trevor Phillips said:


> I don't understand the increasing popularity of this country. It looks like an north african country hno:


Troll but anyway, everything in Portugal is similar with North Africa. Large deserts, the language, the cities - Porto is like a twin Marrakech, Lisbon very similar with Cairo. The peoples, religion, also. Mosques of Lisbon are world famous. Christian churches of course not. 

:lol:

No more jokes for you, Portugal is an unique country and that's the reason of our popularity. Tchau, obrigado, de nada


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego










http://hotel-lamego.ibooked.com.br


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azenhas do Mar










https://pt.pinterest.com/pin/58828338858818041/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar










https://www.guiadacidade.pt/pt/poi-castelo-templario-de-tomar-15814


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais










https://de.dreamstime.com/stockfotos-cascais-strand-image16335623


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Angra do Heroísmo, Açores 










http://www.visitazores.com/pt-pt/the-azores/the-9-islands/terceira/geography


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha










http://brasil.elpais.com/brasil/2016/06/07/album/1465300831_707220.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida, Setúbal










http://blog.wone.pt/ferias-arrabida-desconto/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Zambujeira, Alentejo










http://rosadosventoszambujeira.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bragança 










https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Locat...anca_Braganca_District_Northern_Portugal.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.ambafrance-pt.org/-Portugal-?debut_art_actu=15


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto

]









http://atributos-2.blogspot.pt/2012_11_01_archive.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Palacio Ducal, Vila Viçosa 










http://www.ruralea.com/paco-ducal-de-vila-vicosa/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Geres


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico










http://portugal-libelle.com/regionen/azoren-pico.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro










http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Portugal/North/Aveiro/Costa_Nova/photo1070834.htm


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Campos de arroz by mario.soure, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Untitled by Neuza Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Nature Photography in Portugal by ZeMarks, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

I bring photography only from mainland Portugal.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Almada* - picture by me 

Almada by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cristo Rei - View towards Lisbon* - picture by me 

Cristo Rei - View towards Lisbon by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cristo Rei* - picture by me 

Cristo Rei by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Cristo Rei - View towards Setúbal* - picture by me 

Cristo Rei - View towards Setúbal by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alqueva










http://rraroundtheworld.com/monsaraz-alentejo-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante










https://richedwardsimagery.wordpress.com/category/europe/page/15/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










http://www.archdaily.com/779868/por...se-terminal-luis-pedro-silva-arquitecto-photo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.dezeen.com/2016/10/06/am...-art-museum-maat-opens-belem-lisbon-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vicentine Coast











http://www.perfectwavetravel.com/surf-holidays/martinhalbeachresortportugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ferragudo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha, Leiria










https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wik...alha._Estatua_de_Dom_Nuno_Álvares_Pereira.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponta Delgada, Azores










https://www.visitportugal.com/pt-pt/node/73816


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisboa seen from Cristo Rei* - picture by me 

Lisboa seen from Cristo Rei by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisboa seen from Cristo Rei* - picture by me 

Lisboa seen from Cristo Rei by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisboa seen from Cristo Rei* - picture by me 

Lisboa seen from Cristo Rei by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lisboa seen from Cristo Rei* - picture by me 

Lisboa seen from Cristo Rei by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Almada* - picture by me 

Almada by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Captain Beefheart (Sep 20, 2016)

*Rio Douro*, Porto/Gaia, by me:

Porto by Andre Felix, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães










https://www.yellowbustours.com/pt-PT/Guimaraes/Circuitos/Guimaraes-Tour.aspx


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










http://www.ruralea.com/biblioteca-joanina-coimbra/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Luz, Lagos










http://meravista.com/fr/houses/algarve/lagos/praia-da-luz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serra de Sico


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Óbidos










http://www.theflyingman.pt/portfolio_page/peniche-biggest-baddest-bucket-list/castelo-obidos/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tróia










http://www.cntraveller.com/recommended/beaches/comporta-beach-portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.archdaily.com/796913/maat-al-a


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sabugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Madeira










http://fr.countrybox.info/photos/PT/326601/-1689816/66120254/2263496/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria










http://www.cm-leiria.pt/frontoffice/pages/617?news_id=1852


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico









http://www.aerohorta.com/package/volta-a-ilha-do-pico/


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Landing on Madeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Landing on Madeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Landing on Madeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Landing on Madeira by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal - Monte Palace Tropical Gardens by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal - Monte Palace Tropical Gardens by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal - Monte Palace Tropical Gardens by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal - Monte Palace Tropical Gardens by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## RuiG21 (Aug 4, 2014)

Porto.


Andre_Filipe said:


>


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal - Monte Palace Tropical Gardens by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal - Monte Palace Tropical Gardens by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal - Monte Palace Tropical Gardens by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal - Monte Palace Tropical Gardens by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal - Monte Palace Tropical Gardens by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal-Monte Cable Car by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Óbidos 










https://www.google.pt/search?tbs=sb...a19fgF3CXs38pgcq7Dgm4QslBrf_1uwUeM4Ygz5V_1Uvx


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

https://olharvianadocastelo.blogspot.pt/2016/12/viana-ilumina-se-para-o-natal.html

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.vortexmag.net/casa-do-alentejo-lisboa/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo










http://montemaior.blogspot.pt/2005/04/lenda-das-arcas.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










http://www.bike-rentals-azores.com/cpia-de-home


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Luz, Lagos










http://keywordteam.net/512714-luz-portugal.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte de Lima










http://temposonhar.tumblr.com/post/128833328854/proponho-uma-pequena-adivinha-dificilmente-um


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










http://travelexperiencesreginahelena.blogspot.pt/2012/09/braga-um-destino-sagrado.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve










http://playascalas.com/praia-de-cova-redonda-en-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha, Leiria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alqueva










http://andregoncalves.photoshelter.com/image/I0000pDWoefpARfM


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sunrise in *Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal - Botanical Garden/Jardim Botânico by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

Lindas fotografías amigo Gouveia, me agrada bastante tu pais, un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Silves










http://www.vortexmag.net


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










https://pt.pinterest.com/LuciaZadorojni/flores-açores/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










http://www.portugaltravel.org/ponte-donha-maria-pia-bridge-porto-gaia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










http://worldheritage.routes.travel/world-heritage-site/pico-island-vineyard-culture/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes










http://amar-abrantes.blogs.sapo.pt/proverbio-chines-frase-e-andre-1006208


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Guimarães:*

Guimarães, Portugal: Largo da Oliveira by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal - Botanical Garden/Jardim Botânico by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal, Madeira* - by me 

Funchal - Carreiros do Monte by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Natural Park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo










http://portugalemfotos.com.pt/pt/foto/castelo-de-santiago-do-cacem-228/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sesimbra










http://www.raulbrancofotos.com/2014/07/por-do-sol.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Natural Park










http://www.revista-b.com/edicao15/dossier-01.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça do Comércio, Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Palácio de Queluz










http://www.diarioimobiliario.pt/Ban...GRAFIAS-com-ARTE-Jardins-do-Palacio-de-Queluz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia do Cavalo, Setúbal










https://www.google.pt/search?q=prai...AUIBygB&biw=962&bih=601#imgrc=unTRDs7JGg6-vM:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga, Estádio Axa










https://pt.pinterest.com/pin/448319337878476045/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês










http://www.nomadplanet-portugal.com/activities-and-services


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal* - by me 

Funchal - Carreiros do Monte by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal* - by me 

Funchal - Monte by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal* - by me 

Funchal by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Funchal* - by me 

Funchal by cinxxx, on Flickr

Funchal by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Moura, Alentejo










http://www.raulbrancofotos.com/2013/05/moura.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alandroal










http://www.raulbrancofotos.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar










http://www.raulbrancofotos.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora










http://www.raulbrancofotos.com


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Ponta Delgada by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Miradouro do Cabo Girão, Madeira* - by me 

Miradouro do Cabo Girão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Miradouro do Cabo Girão, Madeira* - by me 

Miradouro do Cabo Girão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Miradouro do Cabo Girão, Madeira* - by me 

Miradouro do Cabo Girão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Miradouro do Cabo Girão, Madeira* - by me 

Miradouro do Cabo Girão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Miradouro do Cabo Girão, Madeira* - by me 

Miradouro do Cabo Girão by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Teatro Circo, Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal










http://www.visitsetubal.com.pt/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Quinta-das-Torres.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










http://www.inpact-psychologyconference.org/2014/Images/Porto/torre-clerigos.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










http://www.ruralea.com/lenda-da-lagoa-das-sete-cidades/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Encumenada by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Encumenada by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Encumenada by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Santana, Madeira* - by me 

Santana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Santana, Madeira* - by me 

Santana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Santana, Madeira* - by me 

Santana by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Pico Ruivo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Pico Ruivo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Pico Ruivo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Pico Ruivo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Natural Park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










http://www.raulbrancofotos.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

National Palace, Mafra










http://www.raulbrancofotos.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo Rodrigo










http://www.raulbrancofotos.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores








[/url]


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Natural Park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu district


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Ribeira Brava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Ribeira Brava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Ribeira Brava by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Sic'EmBears (Aug 5, 2015)

*splash!* by *Rafael Wagner*


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico, Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro, Algarve










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagoa_(Algarve)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santa Luzia, Viana do Castelo










http://www.agencia.ecclesia.pt/noti...ta-luzia-e-joia-da-coroa-de-viana-do-castelo/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Natural Park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castro Marim


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castle in Santa Maria da Feira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal










http://medias.photodeck.com/afec167c-13ab-11e3-9666-2fdf467cf197/14797d4_xgaplus.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Manteigas


----------



## Marcino (Jun 9, 2010)

^^
Is snow is beautiful 
Great :cheers:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praça do Toural, Guimaraes










https://br.pinterest.com/pin/390054017709378054/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marialva










http://www.aldeiashistoricasdeportugal.com/media/cache/db/84/db84220c250bb374f4542377fed59dc0.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

House of Music, Porto











https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2840/9317509937_6e463ef710_b.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês










https://topgeres.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/img_2785.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alenquer


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Arco da Calheta by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Arco da Calheta by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Ponta Do Pargo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Ponta Do Pargo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Ponta Do Pargo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo










http://mapio.net/pic/p-24205389/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego








[/url]

http://olhares.sapo.pt/outono-em-lamego-foto7504547.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ericeira










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pajares/8109653714


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos










http://destinosdeportugal.pt/roteiro/obidos/49


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia










http://www.pestanatroia.com/?lang=pt


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://blog.utrip.com/2013/06/falling-in-love-with-lisbon-mini-travel-guide-part-2/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Olhão, Algarve










http://www.goldenclube.pt/pt/experiencias/vilas-e-cidades/ver-os-mercados/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guarda










http://crescemosjuntos.aeaag.pt/wp/?attachment_id=650


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Video mapping in Coimbra










http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/cultura/...onverte-se-em-tela-para-espetaculo-multimedia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora, Alentejo










https://olusoniversalista.wordpress.com/2014/03/27/alguns-teatros-de-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










http://youtubevideo.online/mp3/universidade-do-porto.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão, Algarve










http://www.marinamourao.com/restaur...ina-algarve-portimao-praia-da-rocha-portugal/


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Curral das Freiras by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Curral das Freiras by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Curral das Freiras by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Curral das Freiras by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Curral das Freiras by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina










https://www.behance.net/gallery/29566831/Roadtrip-Portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santa Maria da Feira










http://aslagartinhasaprendizes.blogspot.pt/2013/06/visita-ao-castelo-de-sta-maria-da-feira.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão










https://www.bedandbreakfast.eu/bed-and-breakfast/portimao/praia-da-rocha-tarik/1470997/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Peniche










https://uk.pinterest.com/explore/surf-portugal-954838101492/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria










http://www.panoramio.com/m/photo/69096124


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro










http://www.vortexmag.net/12-locais-de-visita-obrigatoria-no-douro/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










http://fogotabrase.blogspot.pt/2011/04/domingo-de-pascoa.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Palacio do Bussaco, Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina










https://www.viamichelin.pt/web/Hote...1NDF4eXAxMGNNemN1TURJeE1UZz1jTFRndU9USTNPRFE9


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mertola










http://zivabdavid.blogspot.pt/2014/06/curiosidades-judaicas_8.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu










http://mapio.net/s/30930008/?page=7


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marvão, Alentejo










http://sever.pt/en/page-96


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Curral das Freiras by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Curral das Freiras by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Curral das Freiras by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto








[/url]


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Silves










http://www.panoramio.com/m/photo/7273187


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Palácio de Curia, Aveiro


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Pico do Arieiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Pico do Arieiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Pico do Arieiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Pico do Arieiro by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Valença do Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve











http://www.holidaycheck.pl/fullscre...lick+auf+die+Kapelle-ch_ub-id_1156262878.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra










https://mobile.twitter.com/visplanet


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto











http://whotalking.com/flickr/Clérigos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portalegre, Alentejo










http://fmsimoes.blogs.sapo.pt/portalegre-evoca-jose-regio-no-dia-146892


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu










http://mapcarta.com/17815694


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Manteigas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsanto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes









https://hiveminer.com/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves










https://hiveminer.com/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês










https://hiveminer.com/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estremoz, Alentejo









https://hiveminer.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu










https://aroundguides.com/17821718


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana








https://hiveminer.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro










http://www.getawaymavens.com/category/great-escapes/page/2/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ericeira










https://hiveminer.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penedono










https://hiveminer.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve










https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/page424/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.panoramio.com/user/898225


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Évora


Evora, Portugal by Lisa Nixon, no Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar










https://hiveminer.com/Tags/castel,castello


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Almourol


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cerveira








User: pai nosso


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sines










https://www.flickr.com/groups/thisisportugal/pool/kristelvl27/page1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve










http://flickriver.com/photos/martintimmann/popular-interesting/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

São Lourenço by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

São Lourenço by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

São Lourenço by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Ponta do Furado by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Ponta do Furado by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

Ponta do Furado by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

São Lourenço by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

São Lourenço by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

São Lourenço by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

São Lourenço by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Those are magnificent cinxxx.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










http://webraga.pt/visitar/monumentos/arco-da-porta-nova/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tróia, Setúbal 










http://www.maxima.pt/lifestyle/novidades/detalhe/troia_recebe_sabores_do_street_food_festival.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vitor107/23948754274


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga 










http://webraga.pt/blog/aproveitar-os-museus-na-noite-branca-braga-2016/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.archdaily.com/583307/ad-...-siza/543b689ac07a80762d0000ee-west-elevation


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arraiolos, Alentejo


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Ferragudo, Algarve*


ferragudo ' algarve by acseven, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Águas Livres Aqueduct, Lisbon*


West Lisbon Overview - Portugal, Lisbon by acseven, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Cascais*


CASCAIS TODAY by André Pipa, no Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu










http://euamoviseu.tumblr.com/page/3


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês Natural Park










http://www.maravilhasdogeres.pt/tag/rio-arado/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Adentro,Faro










https://lifecooler.com/artigo/comer/restaurante-tertulia-algarvia/447468/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra










http://www.bardoguincho.pt/en/bar-do-guincho/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










http://www.lisbonlux.com/lisbon/docas-santo-amaro.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vau, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Roman ruins,Coimbra










http://www.conexaolusofona.org/the-...como-uma-das-10-ruinas-mais-bonitas-do-mundo/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora 









https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aqueduto_da_Água_de_Prata


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Torres Novas










https://br.pinterest.com/viaverdePT/história-e-cultura/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo 









http://portugal.arthur-groves.com/?cat=5


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto (Stadium FCP)


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Lagoa do Canário, São Miguel, Azores*


São Miguel The Azores Portugal 17th August 2013 by loose_grip_99, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Madeira*


Madeira by Thomas Berg, no Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Oura, Albufeira 










http://www.akcios-utak.com/portugal-tengerpart-akcios-udules-clube-praia-da-oura


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Sintra*


Mist - Portugal, Sintra by acseven, no Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela.









http://vitorbaiameteo.pt/tag/serra-da-estrela/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Santarem 








[/url]


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* by me 

São Lourenço by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* by me 

São Lourenço by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

Prior Velho, Lisboa









http://www.paroquia-sppv.pt/historia/irmazinhas.htm​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

Cova da Moura, Lisboa









http://www.theapricity.com/forum/sh...n-metroplitan-area-quot-The-New-Portugal-quot​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

Lisbon Metroplitan Area









http://www.theapricity.com/forum/sh...n-metroplitan-area-quot-The-New-Portugal-quot​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

Bela Vista, Setúbal









http://www.iol.pt/multimedia/oratvi/multimedia/imagem/id/13827893/{0}&w=171​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

Bela Vista, Setúbal









http://www.iol.pt/multimedia/oratvi/multimedia/imagem/id/13827830/{0}&w=171​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

Casal Ventoso, Lisboa









http://olhares.sapo.pt/e_tudo_no_casal_ventoso_levou_foto3029530.html​


----------



## PedroGonçalves (Sep 25, 2016)

Divertiste-te, ao menos?


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina 









http://ciudad-dormida.blogspot.pt/2013/09/parque-natural-del-suroeste-alentejano.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ferragudo,
Algarve










https://www.pinterest.pt/explore/portimão/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante 









https://br.pinterest.com/wandahelena/amarante-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Montemor


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra 








[/url]how to screen capture


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsanto










http://mapio.net/pic/p-20390200/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Caminha










http://www.parquecampismocovas.com/galeria-de-fotos-regiao.php?lang=fr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Grândola 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/arzhakov/10787840553


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal,
Madeira 










http://senhorcabo.com/entertainment/worlds-top-10-islands/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Palácio de Queluz,
Queluz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mértola 









https://www.pinterest.pt/pin/154600199685724809


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bragança


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

River Ceira










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ccdrc/5891222780


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sagres










https://www.antigravityportugal.com/fotografia-aerea


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve 










http://monica-isabel-albufeira.h-rez.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

São Lourenço by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

São Lourenço by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

São Lourenço by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Madeira* - by me 

São Lourenço by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Odemira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monção


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Park










http://aspalavrasdesaramago.pbworks.com/w/file/fetch/93340656/Serra da Estrela.htm


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sunrise, Geres


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mafra










https://www.pinterest.pt/pin/354447433153560883/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas










http://jgflacho.podiumfoto.com/photo/61959/calçada_portuguesa_elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portela do Homem, Gerês Natural Park 










https://forum.zwame.pt/threads/xukuru.896671/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lisboa_-_Igreja_do_Carmo_-_Interior_(2).jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve 










http://www.cm-lagoa.pt/pt/919/percurso-dos-7-vales-suspensos.aspx


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

http://maniadasviagens.blogspot.pt/2015/07/povoa-de-lanhoso.html?m=1

Povoa do Lanhoso


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas










https://hr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datoteka:Elvas_-_Largo_da_Misericórdia.JPG


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Madeira










www.google.pt/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZi...RVaLjrXdMgGmT9CjLG9nQ5FWZu2yC1WyBMoWGF8LIUoGI


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

Leiria, Portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










http://www.explorerportfolio.com/msmidnatsol/cultural-contrasts/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Silves










http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/d...rticles/The-top-5-beach-holidays-in-Portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Luz


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Viano do Castelo* - by me 

Viano do Castelo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Viano do Castelo* - by me 

Viano do Castelo by cinxxx, on Flickr


Viano do Castelo by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve 









http://www.canicorestaurante.com/pt/canico-restaurante-bar/


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
View of the Alfama district from Portas do Sol by lightmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte da Barca,
Minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida, Setúbal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães 










http://www.cm-guimaraes.pt/frontoffice/pages/991?news_id=2836


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra (vídeo mapping) 










http://www.jn.pt/galerias/interior/universidade-de-coimbra-vira-tela-para-espetaculo-4659591.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsanto 










https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monsanto_(Idanha-a-Nova)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto 










https://www.publico.pt/2015/07/31/l...respeitar-projecto-na-ribeira-de-gaia-1703635


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Porto by night*

Portugal by Yann OG, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carreira*

Carreira by JMartinC, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lisbon*

Portugal by Jérémy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portugal, mai 2011*

Portugal by lo lo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aveiro*

Aveiro (Portugal) by Fco. Javier Cuenca, en Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

- edit: dmca


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsaraz










http://elvasnews.com/reguengos-de-monsaraz-160-mil-visitas-turisticas-em-2015/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Night I Met Her-Faro Sao Pedro*

The Night I Met Her by Vijce, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Porto by night*

Portugal by Yann OG, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La gare de Pinhão et ses azulejos*

Portugal by Yann OG, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sintra*

Portugal by António Alfarroba, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paco de arcos*

Portugal by António Alfarroba, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tavira,Faro*

portugal by António Alfarroba, en Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










http://namorarportugal.pt/pt/conteudos/conteudo/id/1509


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira 










https://www.booking.com/hotel/pt/alfagarresort.en-gb.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira 










http://observador.pt/2015/09/14/desportos-radicais-a-madeira-esta-a-dar-bailinho/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais 










http://insider.corinthia.com/best-beaches-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










http://www.visitazores.com/de/the-azores/places-to-visit/geotourism/sao-miguel/caldeira-velha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia da Arrifana 










https://www.homeaway.com/vacation-rental/p6669109


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Moura, Alentejo 










http://autorretrato-alheio.blogspot.pt/2013/10/largo-da-mouraria-moura.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Barcelos, Minho










http://expressinha.com/barcelos/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

National Palace, Mafra 









http://ecozezere.pt/content/ericeira-e-mafra-palace-half-day?language=en


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida,
Setúbal 










http://visitsetubal.com.pt/praias/praia-de-galapinhos/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Camara de Lobos, Madeira 










https://www.expedia.com.br/Ilha-Da-Madeira.d11326.Guia-de-Pacotes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo 








[/url]


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sever do Vouga, Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Natural Park 










http://www.viagensasolta.com/2013/12/poco-do-inferno-um-trilho-surpreendente.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo 










http://olhares.sapo.pt/baixo-alentejo-foto6805995.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










https://www.timeout.pt/lisboa/pt/coisas-para-fazer/o-melhor-de-alfama-10-paragens-obrigatorias


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










http://www.aaronokada.com/uncategorized/acores-a-place-of-magical-experiences-and-sweeping-views/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve 










http://flickriver.com/places/Portugal/Faro/Alporchinhos/search/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marvão


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Guimarães* by me 

Guimarães by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Guimarães* by me 

Guimarães by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Guimarães* by me 
Guimarães by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ponte de Lima* by me 

Ponte de Lima by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ponte de Lima* by me 

Ponte de Lima by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ponte de Lima* by me 

Ponte de Lima by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Guimarães* by me 

Guimarães by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina 










http://portugalholidays.com/category/madeira/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto 










http://radioportuense.com/2017/03/2...al/aerial-view-of-foz-do-douro-area-in-porto/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo 










http://naturalidadesnanet.blogspot.pt/2009/04/central-fotovoltaica-da-amareleja.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cidagarcia/10254338313


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Évora, Alentejo*


Evora by nouki29, no Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo 










www.portugalgreenwalks.com/activities/atlantic-route-northern-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://portugalholidays.com/discovering-lisbons-hidden-gems/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Piodao 










http://www.aldeiashistoricasdeportugal.com/piodao


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Nova, Aveiro 










https://www.expedia.com/pictures/centro/aveiro-district/costa-nova-beach.d6116900/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto 










http://www.quemcasaquerfotos.com/weddings/fotografia-casamento-ana-e-miguel/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Almeida










https://rdmc.pt/tours/aldeias-historicas-em-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve 










http://anouska.net/category/featured/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães 










http://radiofundacao.net/noticias_geral.php?a=13&id=2976


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga 










http://viajaredescobrir.blogspot.pt/2015/04/portugal-braga-convento-dos-congregados.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcobaça


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve 










http://thetravelblog.at/travel-tips-algarve-3-days/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga 










https://webraga.pt/visitar/monumentos/santuario-do-sameiro/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penedono


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina








http://thetravelblog.at/travel-tips-algarve-3-days/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://fasciniodafotografia.wordpr...io-bracons-feira-de-velharias-coimbra-2017-3/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Casa da Musica, Porto










http://www.porto.pt/noticias/casa-da-musica-de-portas-abertas_2


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora 










https://br.pinterest.com/pin/417075615463001281/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia










http://m.traveler.es/viajes/rankings/galerias/las-playas-mas-romanticas-de-portugal/1058/image/11111


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte da Barca, Minho










http://minhoemfesta.pt/história/ponte-da-barca-princesa-do-alto-minho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Maat, Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sever do Vouga 










http://www.vortexmag.net/as-12-cascatas-mais-bonitas-de-portugal2/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Olhão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira 










http://mmiff.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo 










http://blogs.oglobo.globo.com/lucia...olas-de-portugal-reune-dicas-da-terrinha.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo de Vide,
Alentejo 










http://noticiasdecastelodevide.blogspot.pt/2015/04/vortexmaga-castelo-de-vide-sintra-do_60.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/spimenta/6255328716


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra









http://turismodocentro.pt/artigo-regiao/coimbra/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










http://bragacool.com/blog/andar-rua-e-cool-by-revista-rua


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vila Nova de Gaia, Oporto, Portugal*

Porto (Potugal) by Jorge Sanmartín Maïssa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Olhos de Água, Faro, Portugal
*

Beach on rainy day in February by Tomek (tsn), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraiso de Albufeira*

Paraiso de Albufeira by Tomek (tsn), en Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penacova 










http://sweet-but-wild.blogspot.pt/2011/06/moinhos-da-serra-da-atalhada.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro 










http://ejantourismeimmobilier-algarve.com/praia-do-pau-lagoa/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego










https://br.pinterest.com/pin/85638830394341703/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico, Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria 










http://picosderoseirabrava.blogspot.pt/2014/06/?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Parque do Gerês 










https://br.pinterest.com/pin/341077371752352107/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Fuseta, Algarve 










https://www.pinterest.pt/aroundthecasa/ilha-da-fuzeta/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










http://cityturtle.co.uk/detox-lounge-by-liquid-lisbon-healthy/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Foz do Arelho 










http://pajaresphotography.blogspot.pt/?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Armação de Pera


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Rossio Square, Lisboa*


Lisbon by Jack Nobre, no Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Guimarães* - by me 

Guimarães by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Guimarães* - by me 

Guimarães by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Guimarães* - by me 

Guimarães by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Guimarães* - by me 

Guimarães by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Guimarães* - by me 

Guimarães by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Guimarães* - by me 

Guimarães by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo Rodrigo 










http://www.aldeiashistoricasdeportugal.com/castelo-rodrigo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro 










www.travel-in-portugal.com/beaches/praia-da-marinha.htm


----------



## toshko87 (Oct 19, 2011)

https://goo.gl/photos/z6Xs5eRVA7pLDCo88


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Praia do Guincho,
Lisboa 










http://www.bardoguincho.pt


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo 










https://greensavers.sapo.pt/2016/02...cutiva-sao-as-duas-novas-personagens-da-lego/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Luso










fasciniodafotografia.wordpress.com/2014/08/26/luso-2014/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes 










http://www.guimaraesturismo.com/pages/150?geo_article_id=2677


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra










http://www.estagiojudosintra.pt/?lang=pt


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra 










://www.hoteloslo-coimbra.pt/passagem-de-ano-2014-em-coimbra/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 











http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Portugal/South/Lisboa/Lisboa/photo1104113.htm


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azenhas do Mar










http://riodasmacas.blogspot.pt/2015/04/postal-das-azenhas-do-mar-de-ontem-e-de.html?m=1


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon*


25th April bridge  by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evora










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aqueduto_da_Água_de_Prata


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Gouveia said:


> Carvoeiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Incrível!!!*:eek2:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico,Azores 










http://www.escapadinhas.org/escapadinhas-acores/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores 










http://coisasdodia.blogs.sapo.pt/tag/parque+terra+nostra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes 










https://www.thecrazytourist.com/15-best-things-northern-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Loulé










https://m.jet2holidays.com/destinations/portugal/algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro area 










https://www.traveldk.com/gallery/worlds-best-fall-foliage-destinations/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira 










https://www.viamichelin.com/web/Restaurant/Albufeira-8201_917-Vila_Joya-214828-41102


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve 










https://vilavitaparc.com/pt/restaurantes-e-bares/praia-dourada


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/destinations/europe/portugal/lisbon/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira 










http://www.imagenesbing.com/i/2070


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro 










https://www.pinterest.pt/pin/405183297711633278/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Tavira*

Tavira by Jareer Raza, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Porto*

Medieval tower of Porto by Jonybraker, en Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro 









https://pt.linkedin.com/in/fábio-freitas-876b8585


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vidago


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sardoal










http://www.mediotejo.net/sardoal-dia-dos-moinhos-celebrado-a-grande-em-entrevinhas-cfotos/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

One entrance to Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro 










://www.myguidealgarve.com/travel-articles/benagil-algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra 










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largo_da_Portagem_(Coimbra)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Grandola










https://www.google.pt/search?tbs=sb...d1RtubasmIOSNg_1EnHE5Yg#imgrc=_mHhp0v4hpDTrM:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mértola


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal 










https://ipressglobal.com/centro-historico-de-setubal-requalificado/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos










http://fotos-amores.blogs.sapo.pt/207991.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Olhão 










http://slowtraincomingsalandrich.blogspot.pt/2016/04/?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










https://www.domusweb.it/en/architecture/2011/08/24/pedro-campos-costa-s-oceanario.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Peniche


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










https://de.dreamstime.com/photos-images/lissabon-moderne-architektur.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Avis











http://webb.ccdr-a.gov.pt/alentejoape/index.php?action=3&id=202&lang=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal 









mine


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores 








http://blog.sunvil.co.uk/2011/07/the-most-westerly-island-of-europe-flores-a-hikers-paradise.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães 










http://m.guimaraesdigital.com


----------



## KDFW (Aug 27, 2012)

*Parque Urbano do Rio Diz - Guarda*









Parque Urbano do Rio Diz by Vitor Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sagres 










http://www.westcoastescape.com/sagres-tour


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mértola


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcobaça


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos 










http://tiffanyeatworld.blogspot.pt/2011/06/obidos-castle.html?m=1


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Algarve - Portugal


View Point by Nout Ketelaar, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores 










https://www.space.com/26016-milky-way-azores-stunning-amateur-photo.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal 










http://www.lisbonne-idee.pt/p4218-paradisiaca-praia-ribeira-cavalo-lisboa.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mafra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ferragudo, Portimão 










https://pt.dreamstime.com/foto-de-s...rragudo-portimao-barco-de-pesca-image61118828


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego 










www.bookhotelfortaleza.com/fotos_29...de_nossa_senhora_dos_remedios.html?newLang=en


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira 










http://mapio.net/pic/p-71676281/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina 










http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2017/03...ao-concurso-7-maravilhas-de-portugal-aldeias/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal, Madeira 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/portobayevents/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu 










http://www.aldeiasportugal.pt/fazer/3/1062/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sabrosa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Miranda do Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve 










http://coveteur.com/2017/01/11/make-southern-portugal-next-vacation/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Manteigas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mértola


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães 










http://imagenesorr.blogspot.pt/2017/10/guimaraes-portugal.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Loriga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina 










https://pixabay.com/pt/photos/portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo 










http://www.herdadedotouril.pt


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Real 










https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/845511/as-25-melhores-cidades-portuguesas-para-viver-no-pais


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Natural Park









mine


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cta Vicentina


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora










http://www.damclark.com/blog/evora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha Monastary,
Leiria 










http://www.mosteirobatalha.gov.pt/pt/index.php?s=white&pid=220&identificador=bt413_pt


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha 










http://www.aldeiashistoricasdeportugal.com/sortelha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores 










http://www.fieldandnest.com/journal/2017/6/20/the-azores-waterfalls-views


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores 










https://www.seabreeze.travel/alle-rundreisen/details/vulkane-wale-und-meer/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro 










http://olhares.sapo.pt/ria-de-aveiro-foto7543721.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina 










http://www.wavysurfcamp.com/de/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cascais 










http://www.miguelarruda.com/Awards.aspx?Lista=ListaPracaDDiogodeMenezes&id=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Minho 










http://mapio.net/a/114376440/?lang=nl


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra 










http://www.viajecomigo.com/2015/04/20/visitar-coimbra/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










://www.travel-in-portugal.com/attractions/vasco-da-gama-bridge.htm


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve 










http://mapio.net/pic/p-363471/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães 










http://norteatlantico.blogspot.pt/2015/08/pedacos-de-guimaraes.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Queluz 










http://departamentodecsh.blogspot.pt/2011/02/visita-de-estudo-ao-palacio-nacional-de.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores 










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Açores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo 










http://olharvianadocastelo.blogspot.pt/?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo 










https://m.alibaba.com/product/60366...t--decoration&detailId=60366613034&redirect=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora 










http://www.visitevora.net/en/hotel-evora-alentejo-hostel-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos 










http://algarvemeualgarve.blogspot.pt/2015/12/cidade-de-lagos-muralhas-e-baluartes.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora 










http://www.cm-evora.pt/pt/Evora-Noticias/arquivo/Paginas/31OutÉvoraOpçõesPlanOrçament.aspx


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/42334/o_q...rto_na_quadra_natalicia_temos_cinco_sugestoes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve










https://www.fischer.cz/portugalsko/algarve/praia-da-rocha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães 










http://www.cm-guimaraes.pt/frontoffice/pages/991?news_id=2666


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










http://www.imprensafalsa.com/turism...ter-de-andar-vestidos-de-pai-natal-e-renas-2/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arraiolos 










http://opactoportugues.blogspot.pt/2017/05/?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guarda 










https://hiveminer.com/User/ielaba98


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Armação de Pera


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos 










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Óbidos_(Portugal)


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Art Platform, Guimarães 











https://www.google.pt/search?tbs=sb...4jdsg2ruVYUPDS-qOPcNfyvorgaRniyFcrW6hO7Ue4tuQ


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2017)

*Peso da Regua, Vila Real, Portugal*

Peso da Regua by M. M. Czarnecki, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga 










https://webraga.pt/blog/braga-cidade-do-barroco-roteiro-11-locais/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico









https://volcaccino.wordpress.com/2016/04/24/virtual-volcano-vacation-66-winners/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro










https://www.kayak.pt/Hoteis-Suites-Alba-Resort-Spa-Praia-do-Carvoeiro.180744.ksp


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo










http://www.descubraminho.pt/de/tour...-serra-de-arga-lima-tal-und-atlantische-kuste


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês Natural Park










https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Garranos_Parque_Nacional_da_Peneda-Gerês_PTCON0001.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães 










http://www.cm-guimaraes.pt/frontoffice/pages/48?event_id=1880


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cerdeira










https://www.travelocity.com/Espariz.d3000382429.Destination-Travel-Guides


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Leiria 










https://br.pinterest.com/pin/306455949620827060/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas










https://www.geocaching.com/geocache...ial?guid=f6f363c8-ff2d-41ed-9219-f624c7ba32a1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










://www.smart-magazine.com/en/pro-inline-skater-rodrigo-braz-teixeira-interview/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monchique, Algarve 









me


----------



## dmferreirap (Feb 25, 2016)

*São Martinho do Porto*, 
Center of Portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Piodao


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira 










https://www.gabinohome.mobi/en/list/?country_code=pt&id_cat=14&id_region=288&id_area=14218


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Luz, Lagos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Chaves 










http://chaves.blogs.sapo.pt/2015/04/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira 










http://www.prestigepropertiesalgarve.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










https://www.trabber.pt/hoteis/portugal-pt/lisboa-2267057/hotel-inn-rossio-3891983/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Obidos 










https://www.viamichelin.pt/web/Hoteis/Hoteis-Caldas_da_Rainha-2500-Leiria-Portugal?page=2


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fajã_Grande


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsaraz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sagres 










http://destinationportugal.over-blo...-a-sagres-le-cap-saint-vincent-episode-1.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia, Grândola 










https://www.gites.fr/gites_troia_175852_en.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Funchal,
Madeira 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/madeiraarchipelago/galleries/72157622904609742/?rb=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha,
Leiria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Mosteiro de Lorvao, Penacova











https://archinect.com/firms/release...nce-cloister-of-the-lorv-o-monastery/87120620


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful Portugal...:cheers2:


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Street in Óbidos, Portugal by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego 










https://www.************.com/image-photo/moscow-russia-september-20-2017-church-722854108


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Barcelos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Grândola 










http://alentour.pt/tag/beache-sunset/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ponte de Lima 










://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileonte_do_Lima_-_Portugal_(16364063318).jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estoril, Lisboa 










https://www.iha.pt/arrendamento-ferias-algueirao-mem-martins/15bD/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

VN Cerveira 










http://www.cm-vncerveira.pt/pages/181


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

First pic is Cascais


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira 











http://www.***********.pt/fotos/ilhas-da-madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alandroal 










https://fmanega.com/2015/02/16/10-fortificaciones-relevantes-en-el-alentejo/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto 










https://www.************.com/g/tinu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vau,Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://maislisboa.fcsh.unl.pt/graca-estado-graca/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila do Conde











http://www.portoenorte.pt/pt/o-que-fazer/aqueduto/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra 










https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores 










http://jolandblog.com/author/maria-joao-proenca/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Olhão, Algarve 










http://barlavento.pt/desporto/marcha-corrida-de-dezembro-veste-ruas-da-cidade-de-olhao-de-vermelho


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Teatro de Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo Rodrigo 










http://www.aldeiashistoricasdeportugal.com/castelo-rodrigo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto 










https://hqroom.ru/kruyznyi-termynal-porta-leishoinsh-v-portugalyy.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










http://www.museudaciencia.org


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










http://www.portugalpousadas.com/Lisbon.htm


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










http://www.porto.pt/noticias/economia-arte-europa-em-debate-no-mosteiro-sao-bento-da-vitoria_3


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Odemira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estremoz, Alentejo 










http://www.fromportugal.org/index.php?page=galeria&id=43&lang=PT


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










https://www.findazores.com/honeymoon-in-azores/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve 











https://www.fewo-direkt.de/ferienwohnung-ferienhaus/p516357


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Covilhã 










www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/cl/02...a-joao-luis-carrilho-da-graca-afaconsult-foto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estremoz 










http://www.fromportugal.org/index.php?page=galeria&id=43&lang=PT


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evoramonte, Alentejo 










http://www.fromportugal.org/index.php?page=galeria&id=43&lang=PT


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores 










http://www.picotheazores.com/pt/percursos-pedestres-ilhas-triangulo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Parque Natural do Gerês


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Odemira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tróia, Setúbal 










http://turma4astluzia.blogspot.pt/2014/02/?m=1


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Évora, Alentejo*
UNESCO World Heritage Site


Evora, Portugal by John Dale, no Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Caminha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://www.google.pt/amp/s/www.pinterest.co.uk/amp/pin/359725088959702599/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego 










http://www.bellemlima.com/new-gallery/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve










http://www.messagez.com/tag/amazing-view/page/2/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores











https://paulonogueiraphotography.com/azores-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guarda










http://terrasdabeira.gmpress.pt/pro...elo-em-portugal-ate-as-0800-de-segunda-feira/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Miranda do Douro










https://www.mdb.pt/tags/miranda-do-douro?page=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Manteigas


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina 










://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileraia_Monte_Clérigo_(6151936171).jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores 










https://paulonogueiraphotography.com/azores-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu










portugalredecouvertes.blogspot.pt/2011/12/les-azulejos-de-viseu.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Covilhã


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Amarante, Norte*


Amarante Portugal by Andre Bonsch, no Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bragança 










http://bomdia.lu/braganca-acolheu-cinco-refugiados/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Nisa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida, Setúbal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro 










https://www.lonelyplanet.com/portugal/the-algarve/faro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Av.Plátanos, Ponte de Lima 










http://www.visitepontedelima.pt/pt/recordar-e-partilhar/paisagens-ponte-de-lima/?ajax=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Milfontes, Costa Vicentina











https://www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Beja










https://www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setubal 










http://opcaoturismo.pt/wp/jornadas-europeias-visitas-a-lota-e-ao-mercado-do-livramento/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira 










https://www.hola.com/viajes/2016052385929/madeira-portugal-en-familia/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Abrantes 










https://mapcarta.com/pt/16890272


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcoutim, Algarve 










https://www.google.pt/search?q=wate...A4IIigB&biw=360&bih=560#imgrc=HyWfdWUfsoxWwM:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Ericeira 










http://discoverportugal2day.com/ericeira-e-mafra/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro 










http://blonde-gypsy.com/2012/10/23/adventures-in-the-algarve-flying-into-faro/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Penedono


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores 










https://www.vortexmag.net/historia-desconhecida-de-portugal-os-escravos-acorianos-no-brasil/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cape Espichel 










http://like3za.pt/8-cabos-deslumbrantes-portugal-visitar/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês 










http://olhares.sapo.pt/isto-e-o-geres-foto6974061.html


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Évora, Alentejo*

UNESCO - World Heritage Site


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










https://hiveminer.com/Tags/infinita,travel


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas










https://www.reddit.com/r/castles/comments/5s8lnp/aerial_nossa_senhora_da_graça_fort_elvas_portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Silves


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sintra 










http://olhares.sapo.pt/chalet-biester-sintra-foto6832841.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga 










https://webraga.pt/we-braga-parque-da-ponte-14/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Troia











http://checkinonline.blogspot.pt/2017/01/troia.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Barcelos


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Évora, Alentejo
*Templo Romano de Évora
Roman Temple of Évora

UNESCO - World Heritage Site


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Belver


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Comporta, Troia










http://www.anygivenstory.com/anygivenplace/alentejo-vicentine-part-2


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marvão 










http://discoverportugal2day.com/marvao/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gaia, Porto 










http://poesia-avulsa.blogspot.pt/2011/04/apresentacao-do-livro-aguas-de-ternura.html?m=1


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Porto, Norte*

UNESCO - World Heritage Site








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga











http://bomjesus.pt/bom-jesus/lago-mata-parque/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Constância 










http://folklore.pt/descent-river-tagus/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira 










https://www.pinterest.pt/pin/305259680984834657/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arouca










http://olhares.sapo.pt/passadicos-do-paiva-foto8222187.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Setúbal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Valença do Minho 










http://www.cm-valenca.pt/index.php?oid=1853&op=all


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Barcelos 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vribeiro/14141887058


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estremoz










https://www.cntraveler.com/stories/2015-03-07/eternal-sunshine-in-portugal-alentejo-where-to-stay


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Manueline Window , Tomar










http://papiro.blogs.sapo.pt


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Olhao 










https://anbablog.wordpress.com/tag/stadt/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve 










http://www.cntraveller.com/gallery/best-beaches-in-portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










http://www.nightlife-cityguide.com/...vida-nocturna-de-animação-nocturna-de-Lisboa/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha 










https://turismodocentro.pt/artigo/rota-dos-castelos-e-aldeias-historicas-na-serra-da-estrela/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro









https://www.olaportugal.fr/vallee-douro-region-vin-de-porto/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monção


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Loulé, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores 










http://activerain.com/blogsview/5105479/village-of-furnas--in-sao-miguel--azores--portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guarda


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Teixeira River, Aveiro 










http://visao.sapo.pt/verde/2017-06-25-Um-guia-para-explorar-o-Portugal-selvagem


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira 










https://www.agoda.com/pt-pt/apartamento-avenida-da-liberdade/hotel/albufeira-pt.html?cid=-189


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Praça de D. Pedro IV [Praça do Rossio], Lisboa*
Pedro IV Square [Rossio Square]


Rossio - Angels drinking fountain by Perfect World Photography, no Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Senhora da Graça










http://reward3533.forward-f-server1...uBCtafRQJPeFC66tm+MNW8T+aflxP0d0AJGo=&t=main3


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcoutim


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










https://byacores.com/fotografias/sao-miguel/pico-da-pedra/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lamego










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sé_de_Lamego


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo Novo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










https://www.scarletjonestravels.com/category/destinations/europe/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://www.flickr.com/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Minho region 










https://www.flickr.com/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães










https://www.flickr.com/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira










https://www.flickr.com/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira










https://www.flickr.com/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://www.flickr.com/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão Marina, Algarve










www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro










www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu










www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve








www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Silves, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Odemira









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evora









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










https://webraga.pt/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira, Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha, Leiria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

São Martinho do porto 









https://crucompinta.com/2015/09/01/os-pequeninos-de-sao-martinho/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Natural Park










https://www.manuelferreira.photography/fotografias/


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Lisboa
13227360_10100637517711901_6788816141892632830_o by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Natural Park










http://www.aldeiasdemontanha.pt/manteigas-1/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Natural Park










https://www.manuelferreira.photography/fotografias/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas










http://infocul.pt/actualidade/elvas...storia-se-juntam-o-visitante-sai-beneficiado/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evora









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Caminha









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Miranda do Douro









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aliados, Porto









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Real 










https://descobrirportugal.pt/neve-em-portugal-as-melhores-imagens-do-nevao-em-tras-os-montes/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos 










http://www.jornaldoalgarve.pt/prevenir-crimes-para-evitar-o-pior/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Palácio de Queluz, Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Fisherman neighborhood, Olhao


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










://www.noticiasaominuto.com/lifestyle/900814/os-dois-exercicios-que-o-vao-deixar-em-forma-por-mais-tempo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante 










http://lithieu.soup.io/tag/buildings?newer=1&since=280717584


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gardunha 










http://www.naturaglamping.com/portal/index.php/pt/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Natural Park 










https://www.manuelferreira.photography/nave-de-santo-antonio/em-degelo/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga 









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monção 










http://www.portoenorte.pt/pt/o-que-fazer/castelo-de-moncao-e-nucleo-intra-muros-da-praca-de-moncao/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Real 










http://www.diariodetrasosmontes.com/tras-os-montes


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Rio Lima









www.flickr.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro, Algarve


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Évora, Alentejo*
Roman Temple of Évora - 1st century A.D









*Hugo Mota* para ‎*Eborografias*


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Foz, Porto










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6015579000/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://www.bing.com/images/search?...07994945590988296&selectedIndex=23&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes 









https://www.tamegasousa.pt/monumentos-e-museus-do-norte-com-15-milhoes-de-visitantes-em-2016/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Arrábida, Setubal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Montargil


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Geres Natural Park











https://media.glampinghub.com/accom...-peneda-geres-national-park-1468319355825.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










https://www.lisbonlux.com/lisbon/campo-das-cebolas.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Torre de Moncorvo 










https://jornal-da-raia.noticiascyl....ncorvo-entra-en-el-tunel-del-tiempo-medieval/


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Portugal sendo Portugal, Que lugar lindo!


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Évora, Alentejo*
Sé Catedral de Évora
Cathedral of Évora

UNESCO - World Heritage Site


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsaraz


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Guarda - Portugal by Vitor Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Guarda, Portugal by paula soler-moya, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Guarda (Portugal) by Serge LAROCHE, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Braga*


Braga, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Braga, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Braga, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Braga, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Braga, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Braga, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Braga, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Obidos*


Obidos, Oeste, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Obidos, Oeste, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Obidos, Oeste, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Obidos, Oeste, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Obidos, Oeste, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Obidos, Oeste, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Obidos, Oeste, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Sintra*


Sintra, Greater Lisbon, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

^

Sintra, Greater Lisbon, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

*Porto*


Porto, Portugal by A Travelling Jack, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto 










http://www.porto.pt/noticias/torre-dos-clerigos-com-o-melhor-ano-de-sempre-em-2016


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monchique


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monchique


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Just found out that Portugal has an area with an arid climate, the Savage Islands (belonging to Madeira) receives less than 200mm of rain a year.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Horta, Azores*


Source


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Autumn in Serra da Estrela*


2013-11-16 Serra da Estrela Workshop Fotonature_25834_jfgm by José Francisco Machado, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Galé, Albufeira (Yesterday)


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Lisboa:*

Plaça da Figuera, Lisbon by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha










ciudad-dormida.blogspot.com/2016/01/piodao-una-visita-las-aldeas-historicas.html#!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lousã 










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lousã


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Cerdeira 









https://www.vortexmag.net/cerdeira-lousa/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Montesinho natural park


----------



## Paulo Ghiraldelli (Nov 6, 2017)

Hmmmm portugal :drool:


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serpa, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serpa, Alentejo II


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serpa, Alentejo III


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve











https://cdn.martinhal.com/sagres/wp...s/3/2015/06/kitesurfing_-_martinhal_beach.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira










https://030mm-photography.com/gallery/madeira-island/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Flor


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto









http://portoarc.blogspot.com/2015/11/rio-douro-xxiii.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Serpa, Alentejo


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores









https://www.bing.com/images/search?...08005434133512323&selectedIndex=25&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Nazaré*

Portugal: Nazaré by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve










https://itinerairesphoto.com/que-faire-autour-de-faro/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro 










https://www.viamichelin.pt/web/Siti...risticos-Sao_Bras_de_Alportel-_-Faro-Portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha 










http://www.aldeiashistoricasdeportu...rica-belmonte-featured-no-slider-da-homepage/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

(Covão d´Ametade) Estrela Natural Park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvas fortress


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Batalha, Leiria


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsaraz










http://www.diariodoviajante.pt/monsaraz-vila-que-se-impoe-na-paisagem-alentejana/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês Natural Park


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Albufeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira, Algarve 










https://itinerairesphoto.com/que-faire-autour-de-faro/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Minho region


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu 










https://nelsoncarvalheiro.com/viseu-in-centro-de-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Silves 










https://www.jiji.pt/2017/08/photo-travel-jiji-no-algarve-silves.html?m=1


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira










https://portugalholidays.com/a-few-facts-about-madeira/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve 










http://www.apartamentos-ferias.net/2/praia-da-marinha/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina 










https://thetravelblog.at/travel-tips-algarve-3-days/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Loulé


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://www.tpg.ua/ru/country/tab-photo/?ct=93FA60A44CCD569311E3134527937B1F


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sines


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães










http://www.christravelblog.com/port...maraes-from-porto-the-birthplace-of-portugal/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Gouveia: *All photos, must have credits*


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora 










http://www.cm-evora.pt/pt/Evora-Noticias/arquivo/Paginas/RPC5Julho17ÉvoraArtesaRua.aspx


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monchique









i


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Peneda-Geres Natural Park











https://www.perlenfaenger.com/wp-co..._peneda_geres_nationalpark_wandern_hiking.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira










https://www.bing.com/images/search?...568462879&selectedIndex=1&cbir=sbi&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Palacio do Buçaco ( Coimbra Region )


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tomar


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bragança 










https://www.iha.com/braganca-district-residence-and-castle-rentals/2R./


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lisbon*









​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lisbon*









​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lisbon*









​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lisbon*









​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro 










https://www.sisab.pt/noticias/vinho...ao-ser-promovidos-em-cinco-cidades-do-brasil/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Evora, Alentejo 










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Templo_romano_de_Ã‰vora


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina 









i


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lousã 










https://www.airbnb.pt/s/Cerdeira--Catarredor--Lousã--Portugal?type=house


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo de Vide 










http://oinstalador.com/noticia/id/1...cao-em-12-edificios-publicos-no-Alto-Alentejo


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lisbon*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lisbon*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lisbon*


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marvao 










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Óbidos 










http://www.bestguide.pt/pesquisa-bestguide/name/obidos/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Piodao 










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piódão


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jsome1/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa 










https://www.google.pt/amp/s/www.pub...rcam-servicos-durante-a-eurovisao-1827217/amp


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve










https://www.tripadvisor.pt/Attracti..._de_Agua_Albufeira_Faro_District_Algarve.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vizela


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Natural Park 









me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Estrela Natural Park 








i
i


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castro Laboreiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Almeida 










http://www.flickriver.com/places/Portugal/Guarda/Almeida/search/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Monsanto Historical Village
























































me


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










https://floret.pt


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universidade_de_Coimbra


----------



## LourençoLx (Apr 1, 2008)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Sintra*

The Initiation Wells (a.k.a. the Masonic Initiation Wells)









https://photographers.ua/YaskivVladimir/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Palacio dos Duques, Guimaraes










https://www.municipiosefreguesias.p...s-duques-sem-luz-uma-hora-em-nome-do-ambiente


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










http://clarabmartin.com/oporto-en-navidad/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sagres


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha










https://diversorio.wordpress.com/2018/08/30/cinco-castelos-de-tirar-o-folego-no-centro-de-portugal/sortelha-5-credito-turismo-do-centro-de-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Amarante










https://www.flickr.com/photos/joaoefigueiredo/30945169977


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










https://www.pura-aventura.com/home/portugal/portugal-explorer-from-north-to-south-by-car


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve










https://olhares.sapo.pt/camaleao-algarvio-foto7972855.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tróia, Grandola










http://www.rotasdosal.pt/pt/aves/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pitões das Júnias










https://lumbudus.blogs.sapo.pt/resultados-do-concurso-de-fotografia-do-22147


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana










https://www.pinterest.com/pin/317292736236980199/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Portimão










https://emmasjoys.co.uk/portimao-portugal/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Peniche










http://orimgift.pw/Praia-da-Almagreira-Ferrel-Portugal-Relax-t-Portugal.html


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcobaca


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira










https://www.macsadventure.com/holiday-1313/madeira-the-flower-island


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Peniche


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira










https://unsplash.com/search/photos/santana


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alentejo










https://tribunaalentejo.pt/taxonomy/term/4005/all


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto











http://portoby.livrarialello.pt/jardins-para-pegar-na-marmita-e-almocar/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto











https://bsurfporto.com


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Bussaco Palace, Coimbra region










https://www.almadeviajante.com/visitar-mata-do-bucaco/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Aveiro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










https://unsplash.com/search/photos/lagoa-do-fogo,-portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra










https://unsplash.com/search/photos/quinta-das-lágrimas-palace,-coimbra,-portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Douro










https://www.winerist.com/regions/region/douro-valley


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ponte_25_de_Abril


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Luz, Algarve










https://www.itinari.com/fr/algarve-beach-encyclopedia-lagos-pt1-63yj/location/praia-da-luz


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa










https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lisboa_-_Igreja_de_São_Vicente_de_Fora.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira










https://life.ro/viata-in-madeira-de-ce-m-as-muta-pe-o-insula/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês Natural Park










https://unsplash.com/search/photos/ladscape


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Porto*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyMaksimenko/album/57455/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga










https://alivetaste.com/2018/09/hotel-vila-gale-collection-braga/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Igreja de Sao Martinho, Funchal,Madeira










https://www.jornaldamadeira.com/2017/11/12/igreja-de-sao-martinho-em-destaque/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve










https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/taxa-turistica-avanca-em-vila-real-de-santo-antonio


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Porto*









https://photographers.ua/Lucciola/album/82920/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viseu


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro, Algarve










https://itinerairesphoto.com/wp-con...u-portugal-38.jpg.pagespeed.ic.leUL8ITyzY.jpg


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina










https://www.geekyexplorer.com/portugal-road-trip/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










https://www.douro.com.pt/blog/rio-douro/pontes-do-douro-ponte-da-arrabida


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Sortelha










https://www.lisboncycling.com/cicloturismo/2018/12/27/belmonte-sortelha


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Madeira










https://www.roughguides.com/article/your-portugal-itinerary-4-trip-ideas-to-explore-the-country/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Évora










https://www.pinterest.com/livahorta/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Silves, Algarve










http://www.vinosycaminos.com/texto-.../almendros-flor-espectaculo-comenzado-algarve


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lisboa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Marialva










http://www.montesevales.net/2017/12/21/gatronomia-portuguesa/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimaraes










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gerês Natural Park










https://gotoportugal.eu/fr/endroits-a-visiter-parc-national-peneda-geres/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro










https://www.cntraveller.com/gallery/best-beaches-in-portugal


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Faro, Portugal


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*Santarém*


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Breathtaking as always


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castro Marim


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Guimarães, Portugal by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Adraga Beach, Sintra*









https://photographers.ua/RomanKushnirenko/album/75444/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Alqueva Lake


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Odemira


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Sanctuary of Bom Jesus do Monte in Braga

*Declared on July 7, 2019 as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO*



> *(iv)
> to be an outstanding example of a type of building, architectural or technological ensemble or landscape which illustrates (a) significant stage(s) in human history;*​





> Sanctuary of Bom Jesus do Monte in Braga (Portugal) — The site, a cultural landscape located on the slopes of Mount Espinho, overlooking the city of Braga in the north of Portugal, evokes Christian Jerusalem, recreating a sacred mount crowned with a church. The sanctuary was developed over a period of more than 600 years, primarily in a Baroque style, and illustrates a European tradition of creating Sacri Monti (sacred mountains), promoted by the Catholic Church at the Council of Trent in the 16th century, in reaction to the Protestant Reformation. The Bom Jesus ensemble is centred on a Via Crucis that leads up the western slope of the mount. It includes a series of chapels that house sculptures evoking the Passion of Christ, as well as fountains, allegorical sculptures and formal gardens. The Via Crucis culminates at the church, which was built between 1784 and 1811. The granite buildings have whitewashed plaster façades, framed by exposed stonework. The celebrated Stairway of the Five Senses, with its walls, steps, fountains, statues and other ornamental elements, is the most emblematic Baroque work within the property.​





MaXxImE said:


> *Sanctuary of Bom Jesus do Monte / BRAGA, PORTUGAL*
> 
> *Construction period: 18th century*
> *Architectural styles: Baroque*
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Royal Building of Mafra – Palace, Basilica, Convent, Cerco Garden and Hunting Park (Tapada)

*Declared on July 7, 2019 as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO*



> *(iv)
> to be an outstanding example of a type of building, architectural or technological ensemble or landscape which illustrates (a) significant stage(s) in human history;*​





> Located 30 km northwest of Lisbon, the site was conceived by King João V in 1711 as a tangible representation of his conception of the monarchy and the State. This imposing quadrangular building houses the king’s and queen's palaces, the royal chapel, shaped like a Roman baroque basilica, a Franciscan monastery and a library containing 36,000 volumes. The complex is completed by the Cerco garden, with its geometric layout, and the royal hunting park (Tapada). The Royal Mafra Building is one of the most remarkable works undertaken by King João V, which illustrates the power and reach of the Portuguese Empire. João V adopted Roman and Italian baroque architectural and artistic models and commissioned works of art that make Mafra an exceptional example of Italian Baroque.​





JohnnyMass said:


> *Basilica of Mafra National Palace / MAFRA, PORTUGAL*
> 
> *Construction period: 18th century (1717 to 1735)*
> *Architectural style: Baroque*
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Praça do Marquês de Pombal e Avenida da Liberdade, Lisboa*
Marquês de Pombal [Marquis of Pombal] Square and Liberdade [Liberty] Avenue, Lisbon


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FByNr5yQh7aI/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Algarve










https://amoureux-du-monde.com/destinations/portugal/que-faire-en-algarve/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos










https://www.hashtagvoyage.fr/ou-dormir-en-algarve/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










https://decouvrirensemble.com/visiter-aveiro-portugal-city-guide


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Vila Viçosa










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vila_Viçosa


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casa_da_Música


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Odemira


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Viana do Castelo











https://www.vortexmag.net/os-15-melhores-locais-para-visitar-em-viana-do-castelo/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Tavira










http://www.abbycapalbo.com/blog/2017/5/30/travel-guide-algarve-portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lagos


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Central Portugal


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Castelo de Vide










http://www.pippins.me.uk/2011 Portugal/Portugal_pics_4.htm


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Azores










https://discoverportugal2day.com/s-miguel/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Costa Vicentina










https://www.geekyexplorer.com/portugal-road-trip/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Beja










https://www.fmp.pt


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Faro


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Luso










http://www.aventurasfortes.pt/a-pe-uma-aventura-pela-vila-do-luso-e-mata-do-bussaco/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Carvoeiro










https://www.itinari.com/location/praia-do-pontal


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Lisbon
IMG_0917 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

*Praia do Magoito | Sintra*









Source


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Coastal cliffs at Sao Miguel, Azores:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Church at Sete Cidades, Sao Miguel, Azores:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

more cliffs:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Middle Earth? Nope, an ancient aquaduct at Sao Miguel, Azores:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Like a walk in the park; Sao Miguel, Azores:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Ponta Delgada Sao Miguel, Azores:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Thermal springs at Furnas, Sao Miguel, Azores:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

And another one:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Sao Miguel, Azores:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Tea plantation at Sao Miguel, Azores:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Sao Miguel:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Sao Miguel:


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Gerês










https://olhares.sapo.pt/pitoes-das-junias-aldeia-de-portugal-foto9607139.html


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa










https://unsplash.com/s/photos/architecture-minimal


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve










https://app.fing.com/internet/place/Costa Rica


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto










https://unsplash.com/photos/ShJKR9Vq-gg


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Carcavelos











https://unsplash.com/photos/m-uXHW023O8


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Aveiro










https://www.wallpaperflare.com/search?wallpaper=Aveiro,+Portugal


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Valença do Minho










https://www.flickr.com/photos/vascogalvao/5801652230


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Manteigas, Estrela Natural Park










http://www.brunoveiga.com/portfolios/serra-da-estrela/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Arraiolos, Alentejo










https://turistaprofissional.com/tapetes-de-arraiolos-em-portugal/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Gerês Natural Park


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Clock tower, Coimbra










https://turismodocentro.pt/artigo/universidade-de-coimbra-uma-licao-obrigatoria/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Estoi Palace, Algarve










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palácio_de_Estoi


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Peniche










https://www.tripadvisor.pt/Attracti...Peniche_Leiria_District_Central_Portugal.html


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jtrl/39849361330


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sao Martinho do Porto










https://ncultura.pt/sao-martinho-do-porto-uma-das-baias-mais-bonitas-do-mundo-e-portuguesa/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto










https://m.facebook.com/mattiamontec/?ref=py_c


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Leiria










https://olhares.sapo.pt/outono-2016-em-leiria-foto8378745.html


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ponte de Lima










https://olhares.sapo.pt/ponte-de-lima-largo-de-camoes-foto7320303.html


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Medieval Festival, Obidos










https://pure-west.com/pt-pt/listing/mercado-medieval-de-obidos/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Albufeira










https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albufeira


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Plataforma das Artes, Guimaraes










https://www.revistarua.pt/centro-in...imaraes-recebe-mercado-dos-objetos-incriveis/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Pico Island











https://www.fodors.com/world/europe/portugal/experiences/news/8-stunning-natural-wonders-in-the-azores-islands-you-have-to-experience-to-believe


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimarães










https://www.guimaraesdigital.com/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Funchal,Madeira








https://d1bvpoagx8hqbg.cloudfront.n...cristina-34eecb155f82f929e32e2fa85f814999.jpg


----------



## cdalemao (Feb 1, 2020)

Sintra - Quinta da regaleira


----------



## cdalemao (Feb 1, 2020)

Sintra - Quinta da regaleira

https://tribostours.com/content/2-t...tasting/initiation-wheel-quinta-regaleira.jpg
https://tribostours.com/tours/sintra-tour-quinta-da-regaleira-and-wine-tasting


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

São Martinho do Porto












https://visit-sao-martinho-do-porto.com/pt/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa


















3 Days in Lisbon: The Ultimate Lisbon Itinerary by a Local - The Yogi Wanderer


Planning to spend 3 days in Lisbon and wondering what to do in one of the coolest European capitals? This Lisbon itinerary got you covered!




theyogiwanderer.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viana do Castelo


















Santuário Diocesano do Sagrado Coração de Jesus (Viana do Castelo) – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa


















30 fotos de Lisboa a partir de um drone ou de um miradouro


Na redação da Lisboa Secreta temos a sorte de, todos os dias, sermos brindados com novas fotografias desta linda cidade.




lisboasecreta.co


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Elvas












https://www.cm-elvas.pt/municipio


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Madeira


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viseu


















Visit Viseu


Visit Viseu - a principal janela de informação turística da 'Melhor Cidade para Viver'




visitviseu.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Milfontes


















Costa Vicentina | www.visitportugal.com


Designada por Costa Vicentina, a faixa de litoral entre Odeceixe e Burgau é um Algarve diferente, onde a natureza preservada tem um carácter forte e selvagem, que se traduz em paisagens de uma imponência deslumbrante. Esta área faz parte do Parque Natural que começa mais a norte no sudoeste...




www.visitportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto















Porto, Portugal – Um guia de turismo totalmente atualizado para 2023







porto-north-portugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viseu


















Visit Viseu


Visit Viseu - a principal janela de informação turística da 'Melhor Cidade para Viver'




visitviseu.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alentejo (Porto Covo)


















Alentejo | www.visitportugal.com


The plains that extend as far as the eye can see start close to the Tagus. While to the north, the pace is set by the green of the flatlands, further south the




www.visitportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Estrela Natural Park


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lagos


















Lagos | www.visitportugal.com


In Lagos, everything seems to invite you to the beach and the simple pleasures of life. But there are also stories of sailors and pirates, the result of a relat




www.visitportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sortelha


















Sortelha | www.visitportugal.com


Coroada por um castelo assente num formidável conjunto rochoso a 760 m de altitude, Sortelha mantém intacta a sua feição medieval na arquitectura das suas casas rurais em granito.Fazia parte da importante linha defensiva de castelos fronteiriços, edificados ou reconstruídos na sua maior parte...




www.visitportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve


















Algarve 2022: Best Places to Visit - Tripadvisor


Algarve Tourism: Tripadvisor has 1,644,800 reviews of Algarve Hotels, Attractions, and Restaurants making it your best Algarve resource.




www.tripadvisor.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Évora















Home - Portal Institucional







www.cm-evora.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alcobaça Monastary


















Inside the 800-Year-Old Mosteiro de Alcobaça • A Portuguese Affair


The Mosteiro de Alcobaça has drawn visitors from near and far for nearly 800 years. The UNESCO World Heritage site is an iconic building in Portugal.




www.aportugueseaffair.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Faro















Faro, Portugal: um guia turístico para 2023







www.algarve-tourist.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Olhão


















Olhão – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto


















Visitas Guiadas ao Terminal de Cruzeiros de Leixões


TITAN DO PORTO DE LEIXÕES - Visitas gratuitas A APDL irá prolongar a gratuidade das visitas ao TITAN até final do mês de novembro, todas as sextas, sábados e domingo. Venha até Matosinhos com a sua família, desfrutar do icónico TITAN e de toda panorâmica envolvente, podendo ainda aproveitar para




www.leca-palmeira.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa


















Lisbon Travel Guide


Lisbon guide with all the essential tourist information, including tips by locals.



www.golisbon.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Piódão














__





Account Suspended






www.oinversodecabral.com.br


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Mertola


















Turismo no Alentejo Visit Mértola


Mértola, ainda há lugares assim! Um lugar onde o tempo corre sem pressas, um lugar de horizontes e paisagens a perder de vista, um lugar de cultura e de silêncios que possibilitam a escuta! Sejam bem-vindos a Mértola!




visitmertola.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sortelha


















Sortelha - Aldeias Históricas de Portugal


12 Aldeias no Interior da Região Centro de Portugal: um acervo único da história do país. 1 Destino que são 12.




aldeiashistoricasdeportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Valenca do Minho

















Viana do Castelo e Valença | Brasileiros Tours


Viana do Castelo cidade conhecida como a princesinha do norte. Viana tem a igreja de santa luzia, estação



guiabrasileiroportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alcacer do Sal















Passeio de barco no rio Sado de Setúbal a Alcácer do Sal e visita guiada ao centro histórico de Alcácer do Sal | Passear.com


Organização: CaminhosComCarisma Data do evento: 27 de Maio (Domingo) de 2018. Local de encontro: Setúbal - Doca das Fontainhas, perto do local de partida dos



www.passear.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina


















Mapa da Costa Vicentina - 2022


Mapa da Costa Vicentina /// Toda a informação AQUI para planear a sua visita a esta região de Portugal!




www.costa-alentejana.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Marvao


















Marvão (Alentejo)- O que visitar 2022 - Roteiro de Sítios


A vista panorâmica é incomparável e a atmosfera é ainda mais silenciosa que uma população inferior a mil pessoas poderia sugerir...




www.google.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Obidos














__





Óbidos – Serviços e eventos







obidos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Palácio do Bussaco, Coimbra














__





Mata Nacional do Buçaco






www.turismoenportugal.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sagres


















Sagres (Vila do Bispo) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Figueira da Foz


















Figueira da Foz


Sun and sea with abundance. Figueira da Foz, the city at the mouth of the Mondego River, located at 40 kilometers from Coimbra, with extensive beaches of soft white sand which invite for a relaxing holiday.




www.centerofportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve


















Mapa MICHELIN Loulé - mapa Loulé - ViaMichelin


O mapa MICHELIN Loulé: mapa da cidade, mapa de estradas e mapa turístico Loulé, com os hotéis, as atracções turísticas e os restaurantes MICHELIN Loulé




www.viamichelin.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guarda


















Guarda


Built into the mountain landscape of Serra da Estrela, Guarda was one of the most important strongholds in a set of fortifications which defended the Portuguese border against Castile and León during the Middle Ages.




www.centerofportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Estrela Geopark


















Associação Geopark Estrela


Website - Associação Geopark Estrela




www.geoparkestrela.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Albufeira


















Albufeira: The Ultimate Guide to Where to Stay, Eat, Drink & Play


Discover the best areas to stay, the best beaches, when to visit, top places to drink & eat, and everything you need for a perfect holiday in Albufeira!




www.algarvefun.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Évora


















5 Reasons Why You Should Visit Evora, Portugal - Free Two Roam


Evora is a small, quiet town located about one and a half hours east of Lisbon, halfway to the Spanish border. With its city centre listed as a UNESCO World Heritage site, Evora is one of Portugal’s most beautiful and charming towns. Although Evora is a lot less touristy than other parts of...



www.freetworoam.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Constância

















Constância | Workshop "+ Animação no Médio Tejo" propõe pensar o futuro do turismo na região | Médio Tejo


Debater com os empresários da região o contexto do setor do turismo no Médio Tejo, a estrutura da oferta de experiências e atividades de animação turística, bem como as oportunidades e desafios para a competitividade deste destino turístico, é o que propõem a Comunidade Intermunicipal do Médio...




www.mediotejo.net


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viana


















História


Blogue de notícias, atualidades e curiosidades acerca da cidade de Viana do Castelo, Portugal.




olharvianadocastelo.blogspot.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve












https://www.algarvepromotion.pt/pt/Default.aspx


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Chaves


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ponte de Sor












Ponte de Sor (Alto Alentejo): O que visitar e onde dormir


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto


















Portal de notícias do Porto. Ponto.


As últimas notícias e eventos do Porto. No Portal de notícias do Porto. Ponto. veja também a informação que a Câmara Municipal do Porto disponibiliza sobre trânsito e ainda as melhores fotos e vídeos sobre tudo o que acontece na cidade do Porto.




 www.porto.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra


















Coimbra - Turismo Centro Portugal


Em 2013, a UNESCO reconheceu o valor excecional da Universidade de Coimbra – Alta e Sofia atribuindo-lhe o selo de Património da Humanidade, o que posiciona a cidade como um [...]




turismodocentro.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Carvoeiro, Algarve












https://www.shuttledirect.com/blog/fr/manger-et-boire-a-carvoeiro/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Elvas


















Elvas: Portugal's Garrison Town


Elvas is Portugal's largest frontier and one of the great fortresses of Europe.



www.goglobaltoday.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Braga


















Páscoa: Arcebispo de Braga apela a «solidariedade responsável» - Agência ECCLESIA


«Somos uma família. Chegou o tempo de o mostrarmos a todo o mundo», escreve D. Jorge Ortiga Braga, 09 abr 2020 (Ecclesia) – O arcebispo de Braga escreveu uma mensagem de Páscoa, recordando o atual período de isolamento social por causa da pandemia de Covid-19, na qual apela a uma “solidariedade...




agencia.ecclesia.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve


















Algarve | www.visitportugal.com


Foi daqui que os Portugueses partiram ao encontro de outros povos e culturas no século XV… e é no Algarve que recebemos grande parte dos que nos visitam sem




www.visitportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa














__





Lisboa OFFICIAL Site







www.visitlisboa.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Faro


















Vila Real de Santo António


Off - Canvas - ID Click here to edit the "Off - Canvas" settings. This text will not be visible on frontend. Promoção Online 10% de desconto




www.parqueaventura.net


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Castelo Branco


















Guia rápido para visitar Castelo Branco (e arredores)


O que visitar em Castelo Branco. Mapa turístico, o que ver, o que fazer, onde comer, onde dormir e o que visitar perto de Castelo Branco.




viagensasolta.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ponte da Barca


















Os nossos melhores passeios de outono em Portugal - Viagens à Solta


Os 10 locais que mais gostamos de visitar em Portugal durante o outono, ideais para os amantes de fotografia e da natureza.




viagensasolta.com


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

LISBON

__
http://instagr.am/p/CECX-GxHDDi/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Braga


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimarães



















Escultura de Dom Afonso Henriques por João Cutileiro | All About Portugal


Esta escultura do Rei Dom Afonso Henriques, situada numa das extremidades do Largo João Franco, logo após a entrada pelas Portas da Vila, foi inaugurada em 2001 nas comemorações do dia 24 de junho, feriado municipal na cidade de Guimarães. Para realizar esta obra, o autor João Cutileiro...




www.allaboutportugal.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Olhao


















9 Best Things to Do Near Ria Formosa, Portugal


Portugal is a country of many faces and if you want to see a part which is still underrated, head for Ria Formosa. Here, the best things to do in and around Ria Formosa.




www.tripsavvy.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Gerês Natural Park


















trilhos caminhadas Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês Lindoso - Descubra Minho: Walking tours in Portugal


trilhos Caminhadas organizadas Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês: Lindoso, Soajo, Ermida, Parada e Mezio. Aldeias desconhecidas no Parque Nacional




www.descubraminho.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimarães


















Arquivo de Plataforma das Artes - Reflexo Digital


Reflexo Digital




reflexodigital.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Region of Alentejo


















O que visitar no Alentejo (Top 25), a maior região do país!


Visitar o Alentejo é descobrir uma região cheia de história, paisagens incríveis, belas praias e percursos pedestres incríveis! Veja aqui o Top 25!




gotoportugal.eu


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lamego


















Lamego, o que visitar | Roteiro com o que ver e fazer - VagaMundos


Visitar Lamego: guia, roteiro, pontos de interesse, o que ver e fazer, mapa, onde comer, onde ficar a dormir, dicas de viagem, o que visitar perto de Lamego




www.vagamundos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve


















Estudar onde é bom viver | Universidade do Algarve


Bem-vindo à página oficial da UAlg!




www.ualg.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Azenhas do Mar 

















As Azenhas do Mar é candidata às 7 Maravilhas de Portugal® - Aldeias - Guia de Colares


Azenhas do Mar é uma aldeia do litoral sintrense, plena de História e Património. Entre o mar e a terra, a aldeia desenvolveu-se na moagem dos cereais e na vitivinicultura, local proeminente dos afamados vinhos da Região Demarcada de Colares. Aqui passou férias o rei D. Carlos I e as rainhas D...




www.guiadecolares.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimarães















Guimarães Turismo


Sítio oficial da Guimarães Turismo. Informação sobre o município, composição e atividades.




www.guimaraesturismo.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa


















Campo das Cebolas, Lisboa


Foram terminadas as obras de recuperaÃ§Ã£o do Campo das Cebolas podendo-se agora desfrutar de mais um espaÃ§o ribeirinho que se liga ao Terreiro do PaÃ§o e Cais do SodrÃ©. Um belo lugar que vale a pena visitar num belo dia de sol.<br /><br />Sem dÃºvida que a Baixa de Lisboa estÃ¡ a ficar cada...




olhares.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Aveiro














__





AVEIRO :. Centre du Portugal







www.immobilierportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto


















Av da Boavista - Porto


Foto Av da Boavista - Porto. Fotografia tirada por Paulo Nunes inserida na categoria paisagem-urbana




olhares.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Palácio do Bussaco


















A Mata do Bussaco


No extremo da Serra do Bussaco, onde a montanha atinge os 547 metros de altitude, encontra-se a Mata do Bussaco. Com seis percursos pedestres parta à descoberta da sua botânica deslumbrante.




www.centerofportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra


















E agora, algo completamente diferente: conhecer a cidade a partir do rio (e não é de barco)


Já devem ter visto por aí, no rio ou nas praias, pessoas a deslizarem na água em pé, sobre pranchas e com um remo na mão. Chama-se surf em pé ou surf com



coolectiva.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Castelo Novo


















Castelo Novo - Aldeias Históricas de Portugal


12 Aldeias no Interior da Região Centro de Portugal: um acervo único da história do país. 1 Destino que são 12.




aldeiashistoricasdeportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Elvas


















O que visitar em Elvas, a maior cidade fortificada da Europa


Considerada pela UNESCO como Património da Humanidade, Elvas é a maior cidade fortificada da Europa. Venha conhecer todos os seus encantos!




gotoportugal.eu


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto Covo, Alentejo














__





Ao sul de Lisboa, Porto Covo é o melhor do verão em Portugal – Viagem e Turismo


O verão na Costa Vicentina, em Portugal, tem um ar vintage, uma combinação de sonho de casas brancas + enseadas de águas transparentes + bons restaurantes



viagemeturismo.abril.com.br


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Gerês Natural Park


















Pin em Lugares do Mundo


23/jul/2020 - Trata-se de um dos locais mais procurados no parque nacional Peneda Gerês durante o Verão. Descubra como chegar até às famosas 7 lagoas.




www.pinterest.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Leiria


















09. RUA BARÃO DE VIAMONTE







www.cm-leiria.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Arouca


















Conhece todos os Percursos Pedestres do Geoparque Arouca


PERCURSOS PEDESTRES PR 1 - CAMINHOS DO MONTEMURO Por estas sendas, passará pelo ponto mais alto de todo o território do Arouca Geopark – o Marco Geodésico da Pedra Posta. As paisagens são de cortar a respiração, do princ&ia




www.portugaldenorteasul.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Azores


















AÇORES- PORTUGAL


Azores, un bucólico archipiélago para amantes de la Naturaleza virgen Esculpidas por la Naturaleza sobre el azul del Atlántico, las nueve is...




lusibero.blogspot.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Tua Valley















Início - PNRVT - Parque Natural Regional Vale do Tua







parque.valetua.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santa Comba Dão


















Santa Comba Dão - o encantador Bairro Alto! - Time Off


No distrito de Viseu fui até à cidade de Santa Comba Dão. Um time off a percorrer alguns dos seus pontos turísticos. E foi precisamente num deles – a Casa dos Arcos, uma construção solarenga do séc. XVII -, localizada no principal largo cidade, que o roteiro começou. É lá que funciona o Posto de...




www.timeoff.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimaraes















Guimarães Turismo


Sítio oficial da Guimarães Turismo. Informação sobre o município, composição e atividades.




www.guimaraesturismo.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viseu


















Visit Viseu


Visit Viseu - a principal janela de informação turística da 'Melhor Cidade para Viver'




visitviseu.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Trancoso


















Trancoso tour


Cycling Portugal: map and route information for cycle ride through Trancoso area of Portugal.




pedalportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Gerês Natural Park


















Gerês Portugal: O que fazer, como chegar e quando ir - Vida Mochileira


Confira o roteiro completo do Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês Portugal: Lugares para visitar, valores, como chegar, hospedagem e outras dicas.




vidamochileira.com.br


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Dornes


















Ferreira do Zêzere disponibiliza rede de internet WiFi gratuita no centro da vila e em Dornes


Navegar na Internet é agora mais fácil, gratuito e acessível a turistas e residentes em espaços públicos da vila de Ferreira do Zêzere e também em Dornes, aldeia eleita recentemente como uma das 7…




correiodoribatejo.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Óbidos


















ÓBIDOS, A JOIA DAS RAINHAS PORTUGUESAS


O blog relata experiências de viagens, dá dicas de lugares incríveis, indica ótimos restaurantes e sugere hotéis charmosos.




www.viajarpelomundo.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina














__





Sines, Portugal Sunrise Sunset Times


This page shows the sunrise and sunset times in Sines, Portugal, including beautiful sunrise or sunset photos, local current time, timezone, longitude, latitude and live map.




sunrise.maplogs.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alentejo Region















Visitalentejo Caiado de Fresco - Turismo do Alentejo


Website oficial do Turismo do Alentejo, no sul de Portugal. Todas as informações para umas férias inesquecíveis




www.visitalentejo.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto


















Estação de São Bento acolhe maratona de abraços a favor de uma boa causa


A Estação Ferroviária de São Bento vai estar aberta na noite de sexta-feira para sábado para acolher uma iniciativa de apoio à associação Abraço promovida por um "enfermeiro-atleta" que se propõe "trocar" abraços por donativos.




www.porto.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Águeda


















Conoce Águeda, Aveiro y Costa Nova, preciosos lugares de Portugal.


Un blog sencillo y cercano para todo tipo de viajeros. Blog familiar donde contamos nuestras experiencias reales. Turismo de proximidad y Europa




www.amamalegustaviajar.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Marinha Grande












HomeMoel – S. Pedro Moel


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vizela


















Caldas de Vizela - Infopédia


Aspetos Geográficos O concelho de Vizela, do distrito de Braga, localiza-se na Região do Norte (NUT ...




www.infopedia.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Caves in Mira D'Aire



















Grutas de Mira De Aire - Que tala sua próxima viagem?


Com onze quilómetros de extensão total conhecida, as Grutas de Mira de Aire são as maiores grutas de Portugal. Foram descobertas em 1947 por habitantes locais, e estão abertas ao público há mais de 40 anos. Mais recentemente, as Grutas de Mira de Aire foram eleitas uma das 7 Maravilhas de...




pt.toluna.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Arcos de Valdevez


















Os 12 melhores locais para visitar em Arcos de Valdevez


A belíssima Arcos de Valdevez pode muito bem ser considerada uma pequena caixa de sedução, encravado no Vale do Vez,




www.vortexmag.net


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Braga


















Turismo Vila Verde - sítios turísticos - ViaMichelin


Encontre todos os sítios turísticos Vila Verde. Planeie a sua viagem e as suas férias Vila Verde graças ao Guia Verde Michelin




www.viamichelin.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimarães















Guimarães Turismo


Sítio oficial da Guimarães Turismo. Informação sobre o município, composição e atividades.




www.guimaraesturismo.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Constância


















Constância - Turismo Centro Portugal


Constância, vila ribeirinha que nasce no verdejante encontro do Tejo com o Zêzere! Fruto dos excelentes recursos naturais, nos quais o concelho é riquíssimo, Constância dispõe de uma panóplia de [...]




turismodocentro.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Douro River


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila do Conde


















Archivo:Aerial photograph of Vila do Conde (24).jpg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila Verde


















VILA VERDE - - “Celebração do Amor” este domingo no Santuário de Nossa Senhora do Alívio


O Santuário da Nossa Senhora do Alívio acolhe, este domingo, 24 de Fevereiro, uma celebração eucarística presidida pelo Arcebispo Primaz de Braga, D. Jorge Ortiga, pelas 11h.




ovilaverdense.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santarém














__





Santarém, Portugal






www.portugaltravel.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa


















The Most Beautiful Viewpoints in Lisbon


Enjoy the view from the top of the viewpoints of the Portuguese capital and understand why Lisbon enchants all visitors.




experitour.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Baleal


















Baleal-drone-view-baleal-surf-camp-peniche-portugal - BALEAL SURF CAMP PENICHE PORTUGAL


Prime location for value surf holidays in Peniche Portugal. Since 1993




www.balealsurfcamp.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimaraes


















GuimarÃ£es, centro histÃ³rico


O padrÃ£o do Salado localiza-se na freguesia de Oliveira do Castelo, no Centro HistÃ³rico de GuimarÃ£es, no distrito de Braga, em Portugal. Situa-se em frente Ã Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Oliveira.<br /><br />Foi erguido no sÃ©culo XIV por iniciativa de Afonso IV de Portugal para comemorar a...




olhares.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve















VisitAlgarve - Portal de Turismo do Algarve







www.visitalgarve.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Piodao


















Piodão, una visita a las aldeas históricas de Portugal (2/12) / Arganil (Coimbra, Portugal) / Piodão, a historic village of Portugal


Blog sobre fotografía, viajes y turismo / I write about photography, travel and tourism.




ciudad-dormida.blogspot.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Madeira Island














__





Blog | Epic Madeira


Keep up to date with the latest updates with Epic Madeira tours and activities. Read more.




www.epicmadeira.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Batalha Monastery, Central Portugal


















Batalha Monastery


A beautiful structure of Dominican convent, built in Late Gothic style in 1386 - ˜1517. One of the greatest Gothic structures.




www.wondermondo.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alentejo Region


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Monsanto


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila do Conde


















Aqueduto de Santa Clara (Vila do Conde)


O Aqueduto de Santa Clara estende-se entre Terroso, na Póvoa de Varzim, e o Convento de Santa Clara em Vila do Conde, no distrito do Porto, em Portugal. Abrangendo os concelhos da Póvoa de Varzim e de Vila do Conde encontram-se centenas de arcos que fazem




www.portugaldenorteasul.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina


















Praia da Ingrina: the #1 Guide to This Peaceful Beach in Vila do Bispo


Praia da Ingrina is a small beach in Vila do Bispo. If you love nature, you will love this beach. Peaceful and quiet. Discover this beach right now.




www.algarvetips.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Évora


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santiago do Cacém


















SANTIAGO DO CACÉM


Santiago do Cacém é uma cidade portuguesa no Distrito de Setúbal, região do Alentejo e subregião do Alentejo Litoral, com cerca de 7 300 habitantes. É sede de um dos maiores municípios de Portugal, com 1 058,62 km² de área e 31 105 habitantes (2001), subdividido em 11 freguesias. O município...




www.flickr.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Tomar














__





As Minhas Viagens de Sonho em Autocaravana







www.asminhasviagensdesonhoemautocaravana.info


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Figueira da foz

















#59 Ponte Edgar Cardoso (Figueira da Foz)


A Ponte da Figueira da Foz tem um desenvolvimento total de 1421 m distribuído pelo encontro esquerdo com 25 m, o viaduto da margem esquerda com 630 m, a ponte com 405 m, o viaduto da margem direita…




pontesvida.wordpress.com


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bosquedasfaias said:


> Alentejo Region


Where exactly in Alentejo is this?
LE: looks like Evoramonte


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

It is.
Between Évora and Estremoz.

Estremoz


















Distância Estremoz > Évora - Linha aérea, rota de condução, ponto intermédio


Apresenta a distância em quilómetros entre Estremoz e Évora, e apresenta a rota num mapa interativo. Calculador de distâncias mundiais com linha aérea, planeamento de rota, duração da viagem e distâncias de voo.




pt.distance.to


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Soajo


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina


















Costa Vicentina: O que Visitar no Litoral Alentejano – Saber Viajar


Queres conhecer o Parque Natural do Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina? Neste guia partilho: roteiro, o que ver e fazer, trilhos, melhores praias, quando visitar e dicas de viagem.




wanderlifeblog.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Évora


















VisitEvora


Guia de Viagem Évora e Alentejo




www.visitevora.net


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa


















Hotel 1908, Avenida Almirante Reis - PMA


Hotel 1908 Villa Santa Ana – Hotelaria e Turismo, Lda. Edifício emblemático da arquitetura Portuguesa do início do século XX, prémio Valmor de 1908, da autoria do arquiteto Adães Bermudes. A sua construção remonta a 1908 tendo sido iniciada a sua integral reabilitação em...




pardalmonteiro.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina


















Arquivo de Costa Vicentina


Dicas para visitar Costa Vicentina. Roteiros de viagens, o que fazer e visitar, onde ficar e quando viajar para Costa Vicentina em turismo.




www.almadeviajante.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santa Maria da Feira














__





Covid-19: Hipermercado de Santa Maria da Feira cria horário especial para médicos e Proteção Civil






24.sapo.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Arouca


















Vaizdas:Arouca July 2014-2a.jpg – Vikipedija







lt.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Abrantes












https://lifecooler.com/artigo/atividades/igreja-da-misericrdia-de-abrantes/350334


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Albufeira















__





Turismo de Albufeira - Restaurante A Ruina







turismodealbufeira.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sortelha


















Sortelha - Aldeias Históricas de Portugal


12 Aldeias no Interior da Região Centro de Portugal: um acervo único da história do país. 1 Destino que são 12.




aldeiashistoricasdeportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa














__





Lisboa OFFICIAL Site







www.visitlisboa.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Convento Santa Clara, Vila do Conde 














__





Turismo de Vila do Conde


Sítio oficial do Turismo de Vila do Conde. Informação sobre o município, composição e atividades. Inclui uma agenda de eventos no concelho.




www.visitviladoconde.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

São Vicente, Felgueiras


















Igreja de São Vicente de Sousa – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Braga


















As 5 razões que tornam Braga uma cidade única | We Braga


Dois mil anos de história, fazem de Braga uma das cidades com património histórico mais rico em Portugal. Destacamos 5 características que a tornam única!




webraga.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina

















Sudoeste - Ã foz da Ribeira de Aljezur


A Ribeira de aljezur nasce na serra de Monchique e desagua na praia da Amoreira, passando pela vila de Aljezur, que divide ao meio. Integra um dos principais ecossistemas do Parque Natural do Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina, contendo uma rica e diversa flora e fauna, composta...




olhares.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Fuzeta














__





Fuzeta


Fuzeta



www.olhaocubista.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Mondim de Basto















Municipio de Mondim de Basto - O que visitar


Município de Mondim de Basto




municipio.mondimdebasto.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Barcelos


















Barcelos: o que visitar, ver e fazer | Roteiro - VagaMundos


O que visitar em Barcelos: roteiro com o que ver e fazer num dia em Barcelos, principais pontos de interesse, onde dormir e comer, mapa e dicas de viagem.




www.vagamundos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Douro 


















Um Blog sobre o Douro | Rota do Douro - Cruzeiros no Douro


Leia o nosso blog sobre o Douro e saiba tudo sobre uma das mais belas regiões de Portugal! Locais a visitar, história, Vinho do Porto, novidades... Leia já!




rotadodouro.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Carvoeiro


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ferragudo


















Ferragudo - Wikipedia







nl.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Buçaco












https://www.voltaaomundo.pt/2019/11/19/bucaco-um-pequeno-tesouro-a-espera-de-ser-visitado-a/portugal/567552/amp/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Convento de Jesus, Setubal


















Apelo à reabilitação total do Convento de Jesus - Setúbal Mais


Reabertura do monumento contou com secretário de Estado da Cultura Apelo à reabilitação total do Convento de Jesus A cerimónia de reabertura parcial do Convento de Jesus ficou marcada pela necessidade de partilhar responsabilidades para [...]



setubalmais.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viseu


















Visit Viseu


Visit Viseu - a principal janela de informação turística da 'Melhor Cidade para Viver'




visitviseu.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Felgueiras


















Monastery of Saint Mary of Pombeiro


Saint Mary of Pombeiro was one of the most important Benedictine monasteries in the area between the Douro and Minho rivers, and was founded by D. Gomes Echiegues and his wife Gontroda in 1102. The Church, built between the 12th and 13th centuries, features three naves, divided by...




www.rotadoromanico.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve















Algarve - Wikitravel


The Algarve is the southernmost region of Portugal, on the coast of the Atlantic Ocean.




wikitravel.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa


















An ode to Lisbon’s kiosks by photographer Richard John Seymour - The Spaces


Once obsolete, these staples of city life are making a comeback




thespaces.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alandroal















Castelo de Alandroal - Turismo do Alentejo


Website oficial do Turismo do Alentejo, no sul de Portugal. Todas as informações para umas férias inesquecíveis | R. Diogo Lopes Sequeira




www.visitalentejo.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Douro


















Arquivo de Douro


Guia para visitar Douro. Roteiros de viagens, dicas sobre o que ver e fazer, onde ficar e quando viajar para Douro em turismo.




www.almadeviajante.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ponte de Lima


















CANOAGEM INICIAÇÃO | Centro Aventura







centroaventura.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sé Velha, Coimbra


















Sé Velha de Coimbra - 2022 | Dicas incríveis!


Visite a Catedral e antiga Igreja da Sé em Coimbra, um dos mais antigos e principais pontos turísticos de Coimbra que você precisa conhecer na cidade.




dicasdelisboa.com.br


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina


















Vila Nova de Milfontes: o que visitar, ver e fazer, praias e dicas de alojamento - VagaMundos


Vila Nova de Milfontes | Portugal: o que visitar, alojamentos férias em Vila Nova de Milfontes, melhores praias, cascatas, onde comer, mapa, dicas de viagem




www.vagamundos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viseu


















Visit Viseu


Visit Viseu - a principal janela de informação turística da 'Melhor Cidade para Viver'




visitviseu.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Seia


















Praça da República (Seia) - ATUALIZADO 2023 O que saber antes de ir - Sobre o que as pessoas estão falando - Tripadvisor







www.tripadvisor.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Faro


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Castelo de Vide


















Castelo de Vide: o que visitar, ver e fazer | Roteiro - VagaMundos


Visitar Castelo de Vide | Alentejo: roteiro, pontos de interesse, o que ver e fazer, mapa, onde ficar e comer, dicas e guia de viagem de Castelo de Vide.




www.vagamundos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Seia


















Praça da República (Seia) - ATUALIZADO 2023 O que saber antes de ir - Sobre o que as pessoas estão falando - Tripadvisor







www.tripadvisor.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alcoutim


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viseu












https://www.nit.pt/comida/restaurantes/todas-as-novidades-para-comer-e-beber-que-ainda-nao-visitou-em-viseu


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alcobaça















S. Martinho do Porto







bandeiraazul.abae.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Azores











http://www.iberactive.com/2016/01/handsome-waterfall-sao-miguel-azores/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Tavira















Câmara Municipal de Tavira - Município de Tavira


Bem vindo ao Município de Tavira. Aqui encontra todas as informações relativas à Câmara Municipal e à cidade de Tavira, desde contactos a documentos




www.cm-tavira.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lamego


















Lamego | Viagens, Roteiro de viagem portugal, Locais


21/fev/2019 - É uma das cidades mais antigas de Portugal e está intimamente ligada à história do nosso país. Estes são os melhores locais para visitar em Lamego.




www.pinterest.com.au


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Cascais


















Cascais em Portugal – Dicas, pontos turísticos, o que fazer e onde ficar - Viagem Memorável


Cascais em Portugal é um dos destinos mais famosos deste país, sendo reconhecido por diversas belezas e povo acolhedor. Para saber quais atrativos esta cidade oferece e como planejar um roteiro bem interessante, fique de olho no nosso post. Cascais em Portugal – Dicas Cascais fica a apenas 34km...



www.viagemmemoravel.com.br


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Braga


















Braga in Portugal - ein Einblick in die Vergangenheit | Urlaubguru


Braga in Portugal überzeugt mit Klöster & Kirchen, tollen Gärten und romantische Plätzen. Hier erfahrt ihr mehr. ⏩




www.urlaubsguru.de


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Carvoeiro












Carvoeiro - Pesquisa Google


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa












__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/761178774508576323/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto


















Turismo Castelo da Maia - sítios turísticos - ViaMichelin


Encontre todos os sítios turísticos Castelo da Maia. Planeie a sua viagem e as suas férias Castelo da Maia graças ao Guia Verde Michelin




www.viamichelin.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Fraga da Pena


















Xistopédia







aldeiasdoxisto.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Cerdeira


















Aldeia de Cerdeira


Aldeia de Cerdeira. Localizada algures no coração da Serra da Lousã. O “algures” deveria ser, sempre, a coordenada indicada para chegar a um lugar como




www.omeuescritorioelafora.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Caldas da Rainha


















Lagoa de Óbidos | Atracções | Grande Lisboa, Lisboa


Numa depressão pouco profunda, de contornos irregulares e muito instáveis junto ao mar, a Lagoa de Óbidos é o sistema lagunar costeiro mais extenso da costa p



www.timeout.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Montalegre


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alvor


















Alvor


Excelente para todos aqueles que gostam e procuram a calma e tranquilidade que a Natureza proporciona. Com um areal muito extenso localizado num sistema dunar amplo, esta praia pode proporcionar desde momentos de lazer a momentos de pura adrenalina. Muito procurada por amantes de desportos de vento.




beachcam.meo.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

VRSA


















VRSA - Enjoy the Algarve


Vila Real de Santo António (aka VRSA), on the coastal area close to the Spanish border, is a great base for a not too touristy daytrip. Visiting Ayamonte (Spain), Fábrica, Cacela Velha, Castro Marim, and not to forget VRSA itself – Enjoy the Algarve has a busy day discovering the southeast of...




www.enjoythealgarve.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Aveiro


















Guia de Aveiro: O que ver e fazer? | Ponto de Partida


O guia completo sobre o que ver e fazer na cidade de Aveiro. Dicas dos monumentos, hotéis e restaurantes a não perder numa visita à Veneza de Portugal.




opontodepartida.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila do Bispo


















Vila do Bispo - Infopédia


Aspetos Geográficos O concelho de Vila do Bispo, do distrito de Faro, localiza-se na Região do Algar...




www.infopedia.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Penafiel


















Penafiel - Um Fim de Semana no Norte de Portugal - My Travel Stories


Esta ida a Penafiel surgiu na sequência de um encontro de Bloggers. Lá encontrei lugares que me marcaram e preparei em detalhe um itinerário completo.




my-travel-stories.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto


















Autarcas dizem que não foram ouvidos no estudo de expansão do metro do Porto


Os autarcas de Vila do Conde e Trofa criticaram a forma como a Área Metropolitano do Porto formalizou “à pressa” o protocolo para o estudo de expansão da rede de metro do Porto, assinado esta sexta-feira em Gondomar. Este projecto prevê o desenvolvi




www.publico.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Albufeira
















Albufeira.com - A Porta de Entrada para o Algarve


O portal de Internet onde encontrará toda a informação necessária para a sua próxima visita a Albufeira no Algarve, Portugal. Diretório de Negócio, Mapas locais, Guia de Praias, Informação útil, Previsões do tempo, Webcam ao vivo, Ofertas de Imobiliária, Atividades para Grupos, Calendário de...




albufeira.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Moura


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Geopark Estrela


















Associação Geopark Estrela


Website - Associação Geopark Estrela




www.geoparkestrela.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa














__





Lisboa OFFICIAL Site







www.visitlisboa.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimarães












Informações úteis :: Guimarães Turismo


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina


















Praia Do Castelejo


Dieser eine Abend am Praia Do Castelejo war vom Licht her so spektakulär, dass ich mindestens 10 posterwürdige Fotos aufgenommen habe! Die Wolken ware...




www.fotocommunity.de


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila Nova Cerveira


















Castelo de Cerveira vai ser transformado em hotel de 4 estrelas


A Secretaria de Estado do Turismo anunciou, esta terça-feira, que o Castelo de Vila Nova de Cerveira deverá abrir em 2021, transformado em hotel ...




www.cm-vncerveira.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Queluz















Palácio Nacional de Queluz - Sintra Romântica







www.sintraromantica.net


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Aveiro


















VISITAR AVEIRO - O que ver e fazer na Veneza portuguesa


Veja as nossas dicas para visitar Aveiro pois promete ser uma das melhores e mais interessantes escapadinhas pelo centro de Portugal.




www.viajarentreviagens.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Montesinho


















10 Fantástico Lugares a visitar em Montesinho | A. Montesinho


Descubra 10 fantásticos locais para visitar no Parque Natural de Montesinho, a bela aldeia de Rio de Onor, Gimonde. em Bragança venha viver momentos.




amontesinho.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra


















O que fazer em Coimbra, a Capital do Amor - Portugal | Coimbra, Portugal, Lower manhattan


23/mar/2019 - Coimbra é uma das cidades mais românticas - e lindas - de Portugal. Acesse aqui o nosso guia turístico da cidade, com muitas dicas e fotos para te inspirar!




www.pinterest.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa














__





Lisboa OFFICIAL Site







www.visitlisboa.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Leiria


















Praia de São Pedro de Moel


É uma das mais pitorescas praias da costa portuguesa, abrigada numa concha de casario e com excelente localização numa aberta do Pinhal de Leiria, um pouco ao sul da foz da ribeira de Moel. A praia pequena, limitada pelo norte por rochas abruptas, e ao sul por um pequeno ribeiro.…




www.guiadacidade.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alentejo region.















Visitalentejo Caiado de Fresco - Turismo do Alentejo


Website oficial do Turismo do Alentejo, no sul de Portugal. Todas as informações para umas férias inesquecíveis




www.visitalentejo.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Palácio do Buçaco, Coimbra












Palácio do Buçaco: Um Palácio Escondido em Meio a Bairrada


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Faro












https://www.formosamar.com/pt/ria-formosa/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Penafiel


















Penafiel - Um Fim de Semana no Norte de Portugal - My Travel Stories


Esta ida a Penafiel surgiu na sequência de um encontro de Bloggers. Lá encontrei lugares que me marcaram e preparei em detalhe um itinerário completo.




my-travel-stories.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Braga


















Braga – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Portimão














__





Freguesia de Portimão






www.jf-portimao.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Geopark Estrela


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Albufeira









i


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Geopark Estrela


















Associação Geopark Estrela


Website - Associação Geopark Estrela




www.geoparkestrela.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ericeira














__





Vive o Sonho... | ESS







ericeirasurfskate.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto


















Porto: cosa fare, cosa vedere e dove dormire - Portogallo.info


Porto è una città che non può proprio mancare nella lista dei posti da vedere di ogni viaggiatore. Una volta arrivati sarà facile capirne il perchè.




www.portogallo.info


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Douro Internacional


















Rota do Douro


Com vários pontos ainda por descobrir, mas nem por isso menos interessantes do ponto de vista turístico, a EN 222 tem o troço mais bonito do mundo.




autoclube.acp.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sabugal


















Sabugal - Município do Sabugal


HISTÓRIA BREVE A cidade do Sabugal terá tido ocupação humana muito remota. No entanto, apenas na Idade Média começamos a encontrar referências […]




www.cm-sabugal.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santiago do Cacém















Castelo de Santiago do Cacém - Turismo do Alentejo


Website oficial do Turismo do Alentejo, no sul de Portugal. Todas as informações para umas férias inesquecíveis | 7540




www.visitalentejo.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Braga


















25 fotografias impressionantes de Portugal tiradas por drones


As fotografias com drones são cada vez mais populares, atraindo mais aficionados e curiosos. E em Portugal os resultados




www.vortexmag.net


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santa Maria da Feira


















BEST EXPERIENCES santa maria da feira


Portal Oficial Turismo de Santa Maria da Feira! Official Santa Maria da Feira Tourist Portal!




www.visitfeira.travel


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Serra da Lousã


















Serra da Lousã







aldeiasdoxisto.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Estação do Oriente, Lisboa















Junta de Freguesia do Parque das Nações


Sítio oficial da Junta de Freguesia do Parque das Nações. Informação sobre a Junta de Freguesia, composição e atividades. Inclui uma agenda de eventos no concelho.




www.jf-parquedasnacoes.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santa Maria da Feira


















BEST EXPERIENCES santa maria da feira


Portal Oficial Turismo de Santa Maria da Feira! Official Santa Maria da Feira Tourist Portal!




www.visitfeira.travel


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sines


















Porto Covo e Sines | O que visitar, ver e fazer?


O que visitar em Porto Covo até Sines? Descobre tudo neste artigo, incluindo as melhores praias e tudo o que fazer por lá.




www.impulsiveaddiction.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Marvão


















Paraíso escondido apaixonante! Conheça o Alentejo e seu custo de vida: guia completo | Morar em Portugal







moraremportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Carvoeiro


















Carvoeiro - Portugal: Praias, pontos turísticos e dicas de Lagoa, Algarve - Viagens e Caminhos


Guia de Carvoeiro e Lagoa, no Algarve. Conheça todas as praias e atrações. Saiba quando ir, como chegar e o onde ficar neste belo destino de Portugal.




www.viagensecaminhos.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Castelo de Vide


















Castelo de Vide: o que visitar, ver e fazer | Roteiro - VagaMundos


Visitar Castelo de Vide | Alentejo: roteiro, pontos de interesse, o que ver e fazer, mapa, onde ficar e comer, dicas e guia de viagem de Castelo de Vide.




www.vagamundos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Évora


















VISITAR ÉVORA - O que fazer e ver na cidade da UNESCO


Se vai visitar Évora encontrará neste artigo tudo o que precisa para poder planear a sua visita à "Cidade-Museu" da UNESCO.




www.viajarentreviagens.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Évora 2


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Évora 3


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Tavira















Câmara Municipal de Tavira - Município de Tavira


Bem vindo ao Município de Tavira. Aqui encontra todas as informações relativas à Câmara Municipal e à cidade de Tavira, desde contactos a documentos




www.cm-tavira.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Minho region















Santuário do Senhor do Socorro - Labruja, Ponte de Lima


Blogue dedicado a mostrar o património português de relevo.




rgpsousa.blogspot.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimarães















Guimarães Turismo


Sítio oficial da Guimarães Turismo. Informação sobre o município, composição e atividades.




www.guimaraesturismo.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Castle entrance, Serpa


















Visit Serpa


At Serpa, the beauty of the landscapes, the built heritage, both historical and archaeological, the traditional gastronomy and local products, as well as the tradition and living culture of these people, provide to those who arrive an experience where all the senses are put to the test.




www.visitserpa.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimarães















Guimarães Turismo


Sítio oficial da Guimarães Turismo. Informação sobre o município, composição e atividades.




www.guimaraesturismo.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Azenhas do Mar


















Best Small Towns In Portugal - 10 Places You Should Visit


Portugal, maritime power and great empire at its peak, has a complicated history that matches its spectacular landscapes. Azure beaches, dramatic geography, and warm people combined with Port wine and a lot of codfish are some of the reasons to visit. To experience authentic Portuguese life, we...



getbybus.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Aveiro


















Aveiro


Deambular por Aveiro é mergulhar nas águas do centro de Portugal. Conhecida como a “Veneza portuguesa” a cidade deixa-se dominar tranquilamente pela Ria de Aveiro, descrita por Saramago como um “corpo vivo que liga a terra ao mar como um enorme coração”.




www.centerofportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Évora















Home - Portal Institucional







www.cm-evora.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Portel














__





Portel (Alentejo Central): O que visitar e onde dormir






www.escapadarural.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto


















PraÃ§a de D. JoÃ£o I


PraÃ§a de D. JoÃ£o I. Porto, Portugal.




olhares.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Douro


















10 Things to Discover In Portugal’s Douro Valley


The Douro Valley is the epicentre of the Alto Douro wine region in Northern Portugal. Discover 10 things to get you inspired to visit Douro region




www.portugalgreenwalks.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra














__





Informação para candidatos internacionais


Informação para candidatos internacionais




www.uc.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Pico, Açores (2350m)


















The Port Town of Horta - Portugal Travel Guide


Visit Horta, the cosmopolitan capital of Faial Island in the Azores, a major seafaring centre and regular stopover for trans-Atlantic vessels.




portugaltravelguide.com


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Lisboa


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Cooking with the heat from the volcano in Furnas (Sao Miguel):


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

high above the ocean on Sao Miguel:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Layers of rock:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

clifss from below:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Hot spring in Furnas:


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve










Top-10-most-beautiful-beaches-in-Portugal.jpg (1024×683) (globalgrasshopper.com)


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra














__





Informação para candidatos internacionais


Informação para candidatos internacionais




www.uc.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Funchal


















Funchal – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sintra















Entrada - Sintra Romântica







www.sintraromantica.net


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimaraes


















Morar em Guimarães: tudo o que você precisa saber - Cidadania Já


Descubra neste artigo um pouco sobre a cidade de Guimarães, além de informações úteis caso você pense em morar por lá!




cidadaniaja.com.br


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Óbidos


















O que fazer em Óbidos: dicas e atrações da vila medieval portuguesa


Visitar o Castelo de Óbidos, provar a ginja e caminhar pelas ruas coloridas e sobre a muralha da cidade são algumas das sugestões do que fazer em Óbidos.




www.melhoresdestinos.com.br


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve



















O QUE FAZER NO ALGARVE - PORTUGAL: Dicas e Roteiro de Viagem


O que fazer em Algarve, Portugal: Dicas e Roteiro de Viagem. Confira roteiro dia a dia, qual a melhor época, como chegar, onde ficar e os principais pontos turísticos e praias do Algarve



www.viagenscinematograficas.com.br


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Aqueduct, Elvas


















Visitar Elvas | Portugal: o que ver e fazer na Cidade Fortificada - VagaMundos


Visitar Elvas (Alentejo): Guia e Roteiro com o que visitar, onde ficar, onde comer, mapa turístico e dicas para visitar a maior cidade-fortaleza do mundo.




www.vagamundos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Milfontes, Costa Vicentina


















As melhores coisas de Vila Nova de Milfontes


Praias, restaurantes, lojas. Seja para uma escapadinha ou para umas férias, não faltam programas para Vila Nova de Milfontes.



www.timeout.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Palácio do Correio Mor, Loures


















Loures vai ter mais nove hotéis


Reabilitação. Arrancaram as obras no Palácio do Correio-Mor, um dos grandes projetos imobiliários do concelho




amp.expresso.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coruche


















Balões de ar quente nos céus de Coruche até domingo


O jornal regional O Mirante




omirante.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Estremoz


















Estremoz, dicas de turismo no coração do Alentejo em Portugal


Dicas dos melhores lugares a visitar em Estremoz, na região do Alentejo em Portugal. Veja quanto custa o alojamento, quais as comidas típicas e como chegar.




turismo.eurodicas.com.br


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ribeira de Cavez


















6 aldeias para ver em Cabeceiras de Basto - Espírito Viajante


Guia de Viagem de Portugal - 6 Aldeias para ver em Cabeceiras de Basto, dicas, o que ver, como chegar, onde comer, onde dormir em Cabeceiras de Basto



www.espiritoviajante.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Largo do Seminário, Santarem


















Vila de Coruche Portugal | Lugares para visitar, Portugal, Países


23/ago/2012 - lucia faleiro encontrou este Pin. Encontre (e salve!) seus próprios Pins no Pinterest.




www.pinterest.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto


















História do Porto - Passado, presente e futuro do Porto


Descubra a história do Porto desde a sua fundação como um pequeno povoado até a grande metrópole que é hoje em dia. Conheça a história do Porto.




www.tudosobreporto.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Arouca


















516 Arouca - World's Longest Pedestrian Suspension Bridge


516 Arouca bridge is the world's longest pedestrian suspension bridge in the world and is located in Arouca, Portugal.




ponte516arouca.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alqueva


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alentejo region














__





Arquivo fotográfico: Santuário de Nossa Senhora d’ Aires em Viana do Alentejo » Arquidiocese de Évora







dioceseevora.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Minho Region


















Minho (província) – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Peniche














__





The best Surf Camps in Peniche, Portugal


Luxury surfcamp Peniche, Portugal for groups and seminars Surf Camp Peniche, Baleal, Portugal




oceanadventure.surf


----------



## travelgeek (May 3, 2021)

Faro













source


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Moura


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alqueva


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Odemira


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Monsanto


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Moura


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Serpa


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alqueva


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Janeiro de cima


















Janeiro de Cima


Ó da barca! À beira do Zêzere grita-se “Ó da barca!” para fazer a travessia do rio. Em Janeiro de Cima era assim que antigamente se uniam as gentes e o comércio das duas margens e hoje é ainda possível fazê-lo num passeio rio acima.




aldeiasdoxisto.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Belmonte















O que Visitar - Município de Belmonte







cm-belmonte.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Barroca do Zêzere


















Barroca


No centro da rede. Na Barroca continua a respirar-se um ambiente rural, pautado pelos seus ciclos agrícolas. É aqui a sede da Rede e das Lojas das Aldeias do Xisto.




aldeiasdoxisto.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Miradouro de Fontes


















Xistopédia







aldeiasdoxisto.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Pulo do Lobo


















O Pulo do Lobo selvagem. Cascata do Guadiana já não é segredo mas continua agreste


A cascata de 16 metros de altura é um dos lugares mais procurados no Parque Natural mas o Pulo do Lobo continua selvagem. Mesmo depois de ter deixado de ...




viagens.sapo.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Castelo Rodrigo


















Castelo Rodrigo - Aldeias Históricas de Portugal


12 Aldeias no Interior da Região Centro de Portugal: um acervo único da história do país. 1 Destino que são 12.




aldeiashistoricasdeportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Redondo


















10 Razões Para Ir Ao Redondo (Alentejo) - Wandering Life


Conheça as 10 razões para ir conhecer (ou regressar) a simpática vila do Redondo. Para um fim-de-semana ou umas férias em Portugal.




wandering-life.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila Viçosa


















Vila Viçosa | Encantadora história de Portugal no Alentejo - VisitEvora


Vila Viçosa é conhecida como a




www.visitevora.net


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Oriente Train Station, Lisboa













__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/385831893053714283/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Cacela Velha, Algarve


















A praia de Cacela Velha ainda é uma “metáfora de felicidade”


É uma das jóias da ria Formosa, coroada por uma das mais belas povoações algarvias.




www.publico.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Constância












http://www.cm-constancia.pt/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Milfontes


















Portugal, Alentejo, Vila Nova de Milfontes


Wohnmobiltour durch Portugal http://weltenbummler-jw.blogspot.de/2018/02/tour-2-odeceixe-nach-vila-nova-de.html




www.fotocommunity.de


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila do Conde














__





Turismo de Vila do Conde


Sítio oficial do Turismo de Vila do Conde. Informação sobre o município, composição e atividades. Inclui uma agenda de eventos no concelho.




www.visitviladoconde.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Águeda


















ÁGUEDA TEM... A RUA MAIS BONITA (PORTUGAL)


Em Águeda há cor, seja da arte urbana, seja dos guarda-chuvas pendurados nos céus. Também há praias fluviais e bom vinho e comida.




www.365diasnomundo.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Albufeira


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Braga


















Pin on P O R T U G A L - I <3 YOU


This Pin was discovered by João Carreira. Discover (and save!) your own Pins on Pinterest.




www.pinterest.cl


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina


















 Sagres, the pearl of surfing in the Algarve | Wavy Surfcamp Portugal







www.wavysurfcamp.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Óbidos


















VILA MEDIEVAL DE ÓBIDOS | Amantes de Viagens


Vila medieval de Óbidos Situada a apenas 45 minutos de automóvel desde Lisboa, na região Oeste de Portugal, fica localizada a bela vila medieval de Óbidos. Óbidos inserido no distrito de Leiria, foi em 1148 tomado aos Mouros pelas tropas de D. Afonso Henriques. No séc.XIV […]




amantesdeviagens.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Bragança


















Bragança em Portugal: saiba tudo sobre morar e visitar a cidade


Quer conhecer Bragança em Portugal? Conheça sua história, principais pontos turísticos e saiba se é um bom lugar para morar.




www.eurodicas.com.br


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Gerês


















The Complete Guide to Portugal's Peneda-Gerês National Park


Peneda-Gerês National Park is Portugal's only national park covering 270 square miles. Learn how to visit, what to do, and where to stay on your visit.




www.tripsavvy.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Marvão


















Marvão — Amalia Bastos Photography | Blog







www.amaliabastos.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Linhares da Beira


















Aldeia Histórica - Linhares da Beira - Continuando à procura


#Continuandoàprocura da história do nosso país, decidi partir à descoberta das Aldeias Históricas de Portugal, num total de 12 aldeias localizadas na




www.continuandoaprocura.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Mértola


















Mértola – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Lisboa


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Cascais


















D. Diogo de Menezes Square / Miguel Arruda Arquitectos Associados


Built by Miguel Arruda Arquitectos Associados in Cascais, Portugal The exterior treatment plan of the parking lot in square D. Diogo de Menezes in Cascais, is projected as a roof surfa...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viana


















O que visitar em Viana do Castelo (Top 20 + roteiro)


Descubra os sítios mais bonitos a visitar em Viana do Castelo para desfrutar da bonita região do Minho, no Norte de Portugal.




gotoportugal.eu


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Castelo Branco


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Tomar















Pegoes Aqueduct « City of Tomar







city-of-tomar.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sortelha


















Sortelha, O "reino Do Silêncio" - Wandering Life


Sortelha é uma das mais antigas Aldeias Históricas e muito provavelmente uma das mais bonitas do país. Para mim, é a mais bela de todas!




wandering-life.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Elvas















Elvas - Percursos Transalentejo - Natureza - O Alentejo - Turismo do Alentejo


Website oficial do Turismo do Alentejo, no sul de Portugal. Todas as informações para umas férias inesquecíveis




www.visitalentejo.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ponta do Altar, Algarve


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Olhão


















10 Factos Sobre Olhão Que O Irão Fazer Ir Lá - Wandering Life


Conheça 10 factos sobre sobre Olhão, uma cidade Algarvia ainda autêntica. Descubra a sua história, o Caminho das Lendas ou o bairro de inspiração marroquina...




wandering-life.com


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ Been there, charming place:








2019/12 - Olhão


Olhão, Algarve, Portugal




www.flickr.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Valpaços


















Viver em Vila Real: Valpaços é o município mais atrativo


Valpaços - A Essência Natural Viver em Vila Real: Valpaços é o município mais atrativo Num contexto de grande dinamismo que se vive no mercado ...




valpacos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lagos


















O que fazer em Lagos no Algarve - Melhores Praias de Portugal


O que fazer em Lagos, no Algarve - Portugal. Conheça as melhores praias, como a Praia da Dona Ana, já considerada uma das melhores praias do mundo.



www.viagenscinematograficas.com.br


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Moura


















Há 600 anos, na mouraria de Moura, já havia quem importasse artigos de luxo


Nova investigação mostra que no bairro islâmico desta cidade alentejana, ocupado no século XIV por artesãos e horticultores que tinham sido expulsos das muralhas pela Reconquista, havia quem comprasse cerâmicas sofisticadas e mantivesse contactos co




www.publico.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Tróia


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Melgaço


















17.Termas do Peso. Fonte Velha


Visit the post for more.




tendimag.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Portalegre















Experiência em Portalegre, Portugal, por Carolien | Experiência Erasmus Portalegre


Experiência Erasmus Portalegre: Como é viver em Portalegre? Recomendarias? Como é a cidade? Viver em Portalegre pode ser muito secante. É uma cidade pequena...




erasmusu.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina


















Odemira quer potenciar Santa Clara como Pólo Turístico


O Município de Odemira pretende potenciar Santa Clara como Pólo Turístico e motor de dinamização das aldeias e freguesias vizinhas, em toda a faixa interior do território. Assente na estratégia DNA…



viajarmagazine.com.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viseu


















Estacionamento pago no Centro Histórico agita moradores e comerciantes | Notícias de Viseu







www.noticiasdeviseu.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve















VisitAlgarve - Portal de Turismo do Algarve







www.visitalgarve.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Cerdeira


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Albufeira















Portal do Município de Albufeira |







www.cm-albufeira.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Setubal


















Setúbal: Roteiro de 1 dia (com dicas dos arredores!) — Viver Portugal


Descubra o que fazer e como chegar num roteiro completo de um dia em Setúbal. Mas também com dicas da região toda para conhecer Setúbal, Comporta, Azeitão e Serra da Arrábida em mais dias.




viverportugal.blog


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Arraiolos


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Palácio de Queluz, Queluz


















Jardins do Palácio Nacional de Queluz


Os Jardins do Palácio Nacional de Queluz abrangem cerca de 16 hectares da antiga Real Quinta de Queluz. Cenário de festas da Família Real, sobretudo entre




lifecooler.com


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Muy atractivo es Portugal, muy bonito.


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimarães


















Guimarães – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sintra


















Parques de Sintra - Uma Viagem pela História


Uma viagem através dos sentidos para descobrir os encantos dos monumentos de Sintra. Descubra parte da nossa história e deixe-se encantar. Visite os monumentos em segurança.




www.parquesdesintra.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Monsanto Castle


















Pinterest


Discover recipes, home ideas, style inspiration and other ideas to try.



www.pinterest.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Silves


















Castelo de Silves | www.visitportugal.com


Een bezoek aan Silves is niet compleet zonder een bezoek aan het kasteel, dat één van de beste uitkijkpunten over de stad en de regio is.Het kasteel dat men tegenwoordig ziet, is alles wat over is van het verdedigingsbolwerk dat Silves omgaf ten tijde van de moslimdynastie van de Almohaden...




www.visitportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Leiria















Início | Visite Leiria







www.visiteleiria.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vendas Novas


















Jardim Público de Vendas Novas - Portal Institucional do Município de Vendas Novas


O Jardim Público de Vendas Novas foi inaugurado em novembro de 1993 e estende-se por uma área de quatro hectares ocupada, em tempos, por duas explorações agrícolas das quais se conservaram diversos elementos como os pomares, sobreiros, azinheiras, palmeiras e estruturas de aproveitamento...




www.cm-vendasnovas.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Marvão















Entre Diálogos | Alentejo







entredialogos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina


















Zambujeira do Mar - Portugal: Costa Vicentina em Odemira - Viagens e Caminhos


Zambujeira do Mar é uma pequena vila da Costa Vicentina, rodeada de praias entre falésias. Saiba mais sobre esta vila do concelho de Odemira em Portugal.




www.viagensecaminhos.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Pombal


















Wikiwand - Torres Novas


Torres Novas é uma cidade portuguesa pertencente ao distrito de Santarém, na província do ribatejo, na região centro e sub-região do médio tejo com cerca de 18 000 habitantes. É sede do município de Torres Novas O município é limitado a Noroeste pelo município de Ourém, a Leste por Tomar, Vila...




www.wikiwand.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa


















The 25 Best Works of Contemporary Architecture and Public Art in Parque das Nações


The best modern architecture and public art in Lisbon's Parque das Nações district.



www.lisbonlux.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santa Maria da Feira















Castelo de Santa Maria da Feira - Direção Regional de Cultura do Norte


Direção Regional de Cultura do Norte tem a responsabilidade de gerir alguns dos mais importantes monumentos e museus do norte do País: catedrais e igrejas, grandes complexos monásticos, sítios arqueológicos, castelos ou as impressionantes paisagens do Douro e do Côa.




www.culturanorte.gov.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila Viçosa


















Vila Viçosa | Encantadora história de Portugal no Alentejo - VisitEvora


Vila Viçosa é conhecida como a




www.visitevora.net


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto


















Porto – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ria Formosa, Olhão


















Flamingos in the Algarve: The Best Places to Find Them


To newcomers to the Algarve it’s often a surprise that you can find Greater Flamingos here. Amazingly though, there’s actually several places you can catch these incredible birds in the wild. Unfortunately for us, they're not permanent visitors, but they do stop for food and shelter on their way to




wetravelportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sernancelhe


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina


















Costa Vicentina: roteiro para visitar o Sudoeste Alentejano - VagaMundos


Visitar Parque Natural do Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina: guia e roteiro, o que ver e fazer, trilhos, dicas viagem, mapas, onde dormir e onde comer.




www.vagamundos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alandroal


















Alandroal, na rota de um Alentejo medieval | Num Postal


Uma torre de relógio pouco habitual, arte contemporânea na estrada alentejana e planícies infindáveis a partir de qualquer castelo




numpostal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Braga


















Braga, a Roma Portuguesa | Num Postal


É para ir o ano inteiro, um destino de eleição para o turismo religioso e a melhor francesinha do país (que eu não comi)




numpostal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto Covo


















Visitar Sines, Portugal | Viaje Comigo


Sines, no litoral alentejano - a apenas 160 km de Lisboa - é muito procurada pelas bonitas praias, um centro histórico pitoresco e ótima gastronomia!




www.viajecomigo.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

(Capelas imperfeitas) Batalha monastery, Leiria


















Mosteiro da Batalha, uma obra-prima imponente


Existem monumentos que contam parte importante da nossa história. O Mosteiro da Batalha é uma referência, prestando tributo à Independência de Portugal, tornou-se numa atração turística imperdível!




ncultura.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Amarante


















5 Razones para visitar Amarante - La mochila al hombro


Amarante es una ciudad portuguesa a hora y media de Porto. Su centro histórico es encantador y con una historia interesante detrás de cada edificio. Además de




lamochilaalhombro.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Beja












Beja, Portugal


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Portimão


















Portimão - Algarve - Que ver, playas, hoteles y actividades


Portimão es una de las ciudades más visitadas de Algarve. Conoce qué la hace tan popular, además de la hermosa Praia da Rocha




enalgarve.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Monchique


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Serpa


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Covilha


















RFM - Só Grandes Músicas


RFM Online - Só grandes músicas, também na Internet.




rfm.sapo.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Regua


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alcacer


















Calema, Amor Electro e Blaya são cabeças de cartaz da PIMEL - Setúbal Mais


Ciganos D’Ouro, Amor Electro, Blaya e Calema são os cabeças-de-cartaz da 29.ª edição da PIMEL – XXIX Feira de Turismo e Actividades Económicas, que vai realizar-se de 21 a 24 de Junho, no Parque de [...]



setubalmais.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Chaves


















10 coisas imperdíveis para fazer em Chaves


Quando visitar Chaves, explore a cidade das águas termais a pé e leve esta lista de 10 sugestões imperdíveis com o que fazer em Chaves, em Trás-os-Montes.




www.almadeviajante.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Salema


















Praia da Salema: The #1 Guide To This Absolutely Wonderful Beach


Praia da Salema is a beach in the Algarve. It has golden sand, colourful fishing boats and even fossilized dinosaur footprints. Discover the beach now.




www.algarvetips.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sameiro, Braga


















Santuário do Sameiro - We Braga


Conheça a história do Santuário do Sameiro ao mesmo tempo que vê algumas das fotos mais bonitas do Santuário. Um dos locais a visitar em Braga!




webraga.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa


















Belém – Um Dia à Beira Rio | IATI Seguros


Se estás pela capital portuguesa e queres passar um dia em Belém mas não sabes o que visitar, aqui fica uma lista com os locais que não deves perder!




www.iatiseguros.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Mogadouro


















Mogadouro, o que visitar | Roteiro com o que ver e fazer - VagaMundos


Visitar Mogadouro | Nordeste Transmontano: guia, roteiro, o que ver e fazer, mapa, onde ficar, restaurantes, dicas viagem, trilhos, miradouros




www.vagamundos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alentejo spring


















BING WALLPAPER OF THE DAY, JUNE 10, 2013 | Colorful landscape, Landscape quilt, Fantastic art


Jan 15, 2017 - Spring flowers in Alentejo, Portugal



za.pinterest.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alijó


















Miradouro do Ujo - PNRVT - Parque Natural Regional Vale do Tua







parque.valetua.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Setubal


















Setúbal - Portugal: Praias, pontos turísticos e dicas - Viagens e Caminhos


Setúbal se localiza na região metropolitana de Lisboa e se destaca pela Serra da Arrábida e suas belíssimas paisagens de praias e montanhas. Saiba mais!




www.viagensecaminhos.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viana do Castelo


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila do Conde


















Vila do Conde


The coastal town of Vila do Conde lies at the mouth of the River Ave around 30 km north of Porto. This is a town with two contrasting characters; there is the modern beach town with its apartment blocks and vilas that merges into neighbouring Póvoa do Varzim, and there is the quiet, old town...




www.travel-in-portugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santarém


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vilamoura


















Farol de Vilamoura – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Abrantes

















Santarém e Abrantes lideram criação de empresas em novembro | Médio Tejo


A NERSANT – Associação Empresarial da Região de Santarém, analisa mensalmente a criação de empresas no distrito de Santarém, tendo hoje revelado que, em novembro, Santarém e Abrantes foram os concelhos mais empreendedores. Na análise mensal à criação de empresas no distrito de Santarém efetuada...




www.mediotejo.net


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Olhão


















Olhão, Portugal: MELHORES pontos turísticos e coisas para fazer em 2022 - Cancelamento GRÁTIS | GetYourGuide


Encontre as melhores e mais bem avaliadas atividades turísticas do destino Olhão, Portugal em 2022. Todas as informações de que você precisa - preços, horários, opções de entrada sem fila e bilhetes eletrônicos - para que você possa fazer sua reserva com antecedência pelo GetYourGuide e...




www.getyourguide.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Faro


















Faro


Faro é a capital do Algarve. Destino balnear de eleição, esta cidade cosmopolita estende-se por uma das maravilhas naturais da região – o Parque Natural da Ria Formosa, uma área com mais de 60 km, formada por lagoas, dunas e praias magníficas. Há muitas praias na zona de Faro, desde a Ilha de...




www.portugal-live.net


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Praia da Ingrina 


















Beachcam Praias - Praia da Ingrina


O Beachcam disponibiliza informação sobre as praias de Portugal. Aqui encontras tudo o que precisas saber sobre a praia, previsões meteorológicas e surf




praias.beachcam.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Covilhã


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Sete Cidades caldera:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Furnas caldera:


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Faro


















Arco da Vila: Learn More About Faro's Town Gate | AlgarveTips


Arco da Vila is the town gate of Faro. It is one of the entrances to the old town. Learn more about Arco da Vila and its origin.




www.algarvetips.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Amarante












https://www.evasoes.pt/ar-livre/um-passeio-pelo-rio-tamega/6674/amp/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Grândola


















Troia: como ir e o que fazer num dia? - Viagens à Solta


Troia (Portugal): o que visitar, ver e fazer num dia. Como chegar, hotéis, praias, Comporta e Cais Palafítico da Carrasqueira.




viagensasolta.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Madeira island










Phttps://www.worldatlas.com/amp/islands/madeira-islands.html


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimarães


















Roteiro de Fim de Semana: O que Visitar em Guimarães | All About Portugal


O All About Portugal ajuda-o a planear a visita à cidade de Guimarães e ao seu centro histórico, classificado como Património da Humanidade da UNESCO.




www.allaboutportugal.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa


















I spent 3 days in Lisbon, and I get why it's a millennial hotspot


Lisbon, Portugal, is the top travel destination for millennials. It's affordable, Instagrammable, unique, and full of good food and drink.



www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Manteigas


















Município de Manteigas


O Coração da Serra da Estrela




cm-manteigas.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Arouca


















516 Arouca: A maior ponte pedonal suspensa do mundo está prestes a abrir a visitantes!


Mais de meio quilómetro de comprimento, 175 metros acima do solo uma incrível vista panorâmica ao redor...e abaixo dos teus pés - é assim que se pode descrever a ponte que em breve se abrirá em Arouca, junto aos Passadiços do Paiva. A mais recente atração turística do distrito de Aveiro é maior...




www.deferias.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto de Mós


















Entrada Livre no Castelo de Porto de Mós no Dia do Feriado Municipal


No próximo dia 29 de junho, feriado municipal em Porto de Mós, o Castelo de Porto de Mós terá isenção de pagamento (entrada Livre). Informamos ...




www.municipio-portodemos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Geopark Estrela


















Associação Geopark Estrela


Website - Associação Geopark Estrela




www.geoparkestrela.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Glass Museum, Marinha Grande












Museu do Vidro, Marinha Grande


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Peso da Régua


















PESO da RÉGUA - 15 Dicas TOP para a sua visita! (2022) - Planet Portugal


Peso da Régua é o coração do Alto Douro Vinhateiro, que bate à beira do rio, entre a policromia das videiras. Monte acima e monte abaixo...




planet-portugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra


















Discover Coimbra - Things To Do in Coimbra


Set along the Mondego river, Coimbra rises on a hill dotted with historical sites. The city is home to the oldest university in Portugal as well as several...




www.iberian-escapes.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Monção


















Monção tem novos passadiços para conhecer já esta primavera


O novo passadiço, batizado de Galiza mail’ o Minho, liga o centro histórico de Monção à zona ribeirinha. A infraestrutura foi inaugurada há dias e convida a passear ao longo do rio Minho




amp.boacamaboamesa.expresso.pt


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Unhais da Serra









Source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Ponte de Lima









Source


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viseu


















Visit Viseu


Visit Viseu - a principal janela de informação turística da 'Melhor Cidade para Viver'




visitviseu.pt


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Serra da Estrela









Fonte


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Poço Verde, Gerês









Fonte


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Poço Azul, Gerês









Source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Cascata Cela Cavalos, Gerês









Source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Cascata do Arado, Gerês









Source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Cascata do Tahiti, Gerês









Source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

7 Lagoas do Xertelo, Gerês









Source


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Olhão


















Boa Cama Boa Mesa


Boa Cama Boa Mesa




boacamaboamesa.expresso.pt


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Odeceixe









Source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Alcáçovas









Source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Coja









Source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Mesão Frio









Fonte


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Bragança









Source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Vila Viçosa









Source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Valpaços









Source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Viana do Alentejo









Source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Moinhos de Jancido, Gondomar

















Source


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ponte da Barca


















Guia rápido para visitar Ponte da Barca - Viagens à Solta


Ponte da Barca: o que visitar, o que fazer, restaurantes, hotéis e principais eventos em Ponte da Barca, Norte de Portugal.




viagensasolta.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Braga















We Braga: Tudo o que precisas de saber sobre Braga!


Os melhores locais a visitar, eventos, restaurantes, cafés, bares, hostels e lojas que podes encontrar na cidade de Braga.




webraga.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alcobaça












https://visit-sao-martinho-do-porto.com/pt/


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Covilhã









Source


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa














Lisboa


Saiba como é gerido e organizado o município de Lisboa, a sua estratégia e ação governativa. Encontre todos os serviços e procedimentos, informações administrativas, e os canais de comunicação com a Câmara Municipal de Lisboa. Notícias e eventos da cidade.



www.lisboa.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve


















Albufeira: Le guide ultime, où séjourner, manger, boire et jouer


Découvrez les meilleurs endroits pour séjourner, les meilleures plages, quand visiter et les meilleurs endroits pour boire et manger à Albufeira !




algarvefun.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alandroal


















Alandroal – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimaraes


















Letras “Aqui Nasceu Portugal” em reparação vão ter iluminação reforçada


Manutenção decorre até ao final da manhã desta terça-feira. Tecnologia LED vai melhorar qualidade do sistema de luz do letreiro público mais ...




www.cm-guimaraes.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ponte de Lima


















Ponte de Lima







www.cm-pontedelima.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Juromenha


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra














__





Coimbra, Portugal Sunrise Sunset Times


This page shows the sunrise and sunset times in Coimbra, Portugal, including beautiful sunrise or sunset photos, local current time, timezone, longitude, latitude and live map.




sunrise.maplogs.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Braga















We Braga: Tudo o que precisas de saber sobre Braga!


Os melhores locais a visitar, eventos, restaurantes, cafés, bares, hostels e lojas que podes encontrar na cidade de Braga.




webraga.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viseu

















Visit Viseu


Visit Viseu - a principal janela de informação turística da 'Melhor Cidade para Viver'




visitviseu.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

São Martinho do porto












https://visit-sao-martinho-do-porto.com/pt/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Fafe


















Teatro Cinema de Fafe – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila Viçosa


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Sete Cidades:


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viseu


















Visit Viseu


Visit Viseu - a principal janela de informação turística da 'Melhor Cidade para Viver'




visitviseu.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Aveiro















Ria de Aveiro - Official touristic website


A Ria de Aveiro formou-se no século XVI, como resultado de um recuo do mar e, posteriormente, uma formação de cordões l...




riadeaveiro.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Manteigas


















Município de Manteigas


O Coração da Serra da Estrela




cm-manteigas.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Figueiró da Granja
















Figueiró da Granja


Arrume-se já a questão: Figueiró da Granja vale bem mais do que um cavalo e uma mula. Mas terá sido por este valor que D. Afonso Henriques vendeu, em 1146, as terras que hoje compõem a aldeia a Egas Gonçalves. O negócio lucrativo não foi suficiente para que o comprador fizesse fé na humanidade...




www.aldeiasdemontanha.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Rocha do Leão (Lions rock) , Portimão:



















Rocha do Leão · Praia do Barranco das Canas, Portimão, Portugal


★★★★★ · Tourist attraction




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina


















Costa Vicentina: roteiro para visitar o Sudoeste Alentejano - VagaMundos


Visitar Parque Natural do Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina: guia e roteiro, o que ver e fazer, trilhos, dicas viagem, mapas, onde dormir e onde comer.




www.vagamundos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ria Formosa


















NATURAL.PT


À descoberta das áreas protegidas.




natural.pt


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

hot springs at Furnas, Sao Miguel:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

'jungle' at Sao Miguel:


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina














__





Aventura na Costa Vicentina: em busca das paisagens mais incríveis






viagens.sapo.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lamego


















Santuário de Nossa Senhora dos Remédios, Lamego, Portugal.


Visit the post for more.




simpleandinteresting.wordpress.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra


















Turismo e viagem para Coimbra 2022 - Férias em Coimbra - Tripadvisor


Turismo em Coimbra: Com 98.783 dicas, avaliações e comentários, o Tripadvisor é o centro de informações para turismo em Coimbra.




www.tripadvisor.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viseu


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Tavira


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Campo Maior














__





Festas do Povo – Campo Maior







campomaior.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Águeda


















Em Águeda há guarda-chuvas brilhantes e um Pai Natal gigante


No Natal há mais magia nas ruas de Águeda, com guarda-chuvas coloridos no céu, iluminações, concertos, carrosséis e "O Maior Pai Natal do Mundo".



www.timeout.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Gerês National Park














__





Vá ao Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, mas não me chame! – Viagem e Turismo


O parque nacional ao norte de Portugal é dos lugares mais maravilhosos do mundo (mesmo!) – mas não é para qualquer um



viagemeturismo.abril.com.br


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guarda


















A "Guarda, Cidade Natal" já abriu - Jornal o Interior


O Natal chegou mais cedo à cidade mais alta com a abertura, esta quarta-feira, da “Guarda, Cidade Natal” na Praça Velha. O evento, que este ano está mais reduzido devido à pandemia, inclui uma árvore de Natal com perto de 12 metros, o Carrossel Parisiense, um comboio que circulará pelo centro da...




ointerior.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Caldas da Rainha


















O que visitar nas Caldas da Rainha • Terra do Zé Povinho • Viver o Mundo


O que visitar nas Caldas da Rainha? Veja aqui o que fazer nas Caldas da Rainha, onde ficar, as principais atracções, como ir e várias dicas.




www.viveromundo.org


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Ponta Delaga, Sao Miguel:


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Carvoeiro


















Carvoeiro, no Algarve, é a dica da vez para quem busca um paraíso ainda pouco conhecido


O vilarejo em Portugal é repleto de falésias, praias de águas claras, além de bons hotéis e ótima gastronomia




oglobo.globo.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Óbidos














__





Óbidos – Serviços e eventos







obidos.pt


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

A church in Sete Cidades, on Sao Miguel:


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Portimão


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Aveiro


















O que fazer em Aveiro


Aveiro é uma cidade de ícones. Desde a cadeia de canais, os moliceiros e os edifícios Art Nouveau, todos estes aspetos que fazem desta uma das regiões mais...




www.iberian-escapes.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Milfontes


















Odemira recebe 17.ª edição do Festival Terras Sem Sombra


O concelho de Odemira recebe, este fim de semana, a última paragem da 17.ª edição do Festival Terras Sem Sombra, com um espetáculo de música clássica, em Odemira, pela orquestra Terra Nova Collecti…




www.radiom24.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Braga


















Braga | O que visitar, ver e fazer? Roteiro de 2, 3 e 4 dias


O que ver, visitar e fazer em Braga num roteiro completo de 2 a 4 dias. Principais monumentos, santuários, praias fluviais e as experiências a não perder!




www.impulsiveaddiction.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Albufeira


















Albufeira.com - A Porta de Entrada para o Algarve


O portal de Internet onde encontrará toda a informação necessária para a sua próxima visita a Albufeira no Algarve, Portugal. Diretório de Negócio, Mapas locais, Guia de Praias, Informação útil, Previsões do tempo, Webcam ao vivo, Ofertas de Imobiliária, Atividades para Grupos, Calendário de...




albufeira.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa












https://www.casaborita.com/en/destinations/city-guide-to-lovely-lisbon/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alentejo


















O que visitar em Evoramonte, Alentejo | Viaje Comigo


Evoramonte, ou Évora Monte (também conhecido por Santa Maria) é uma vila com mais de 700 anos de história e pertence ao concelho de Estremoz, no Alentejo.




www.viajecomigo.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto


















Matosinhos – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre







pt.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Piódão


















Aldeias Históricas de Portugal


Aldeias Históricas de Portugal é uma Associação de Desenvolvimento Turístico, de direito privado e sem fins lucrativos. Criada em 2007, tem como objetivo promover o desenvolvimento turístico da Rede Aldeias Históricas de Portugal, da qual fazem parte Almeida, Belmonte, Castelo Mendo, Castelo...




aldeiashistoricasdeportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Leça do Balio















Igreja do Mosteiro de Leça do Balio - Direção Regional de Cultura do Norte


Direção Regional de Cultura do Norte tem a responsabilidade de gerir alguns dos mais importantes monumentos e museus do norte do País: catedrais e igrejas, grandes complexos monásticos, sítios arqueológicos, castelos ou as impressionantes paisagens do Douro e do Côa.




culturanorte.gov.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Salema


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Elvas


















Forte português é o maior do mundo e os espanhóis adoram-no


O Forte da Graça, ou Forte de Nossa Senhora da Graça, em Elvas, faz parte do maior complexo de fortificações abaluartadas terrestres do mundo.




comunidadeslusofonas.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila Real
















Igreja Paroquial de São Pedro / Igreja de São Pedro


Arquitectura religiosa, maneirista, barroca e rococó. Igreja barroca de nave única, conservando capela-mor de estrutura maneirista, com sacristia adossada à fachada lateral esquerda. Fachada principal integrada na vertente da tipologia regional de Vila Real de igrejas com fachadas de grande...



www.monumentos.gov.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Leiria


















Leiria - Turismo Centro Portugal


Jovem, urbana, cultural e cosmopolita, Leiria é uma cidade com uma oferta cultural vibrante, de braços abertos para receber.




turismodocentro.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santarém


















Portal - Município de Santarém


Toda a informação sobre o concelho de Santarém. Notícias, eventos, informação institucional, o que visitar, onde comer, onde dormir, etc.




www.cm-santarem.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viseu















Notícias de Viseu | Notícias Online do Distrito de Viseu







www.noticiasdeviseu.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila Real


















Vila Real, o que visitar | Roteiro com o que ver e fazer e dicas de alojamento - VagaMundos


Visitar Vila Real: guia e roteiro com o que ver e fazer no distrito de Vila Real, alojamentos onde ficar a dormir, dicas viagem e mapa da cidade




www.vagamundos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Setúbal


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vide



















Vide: um pequeno segredo para descobrir na Serra da Estrela


Vide é um local especial, até porque faz a transição entre a serra da Estrela e a serra do Açor,




www.vortexmag.net


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Geopark Estrela


















É oficial: já se pode esquiar na serra da Estrela


A estância começa a funcionar esta terça-feira, com a abertura de duas pistas.




www.publico.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Amares















Mosteiro de Santo André de Rendufe


Mosteiro beneditino masculino, barroco, com igreja de planta em cruz latina e nave única com fachada principal integrando duas torres sineiras e apresentando grande sobriedade estilística. Retábulos de talha dourada, de estilo barroco nacional. Dependências monacais desenvolvidas a S. com...



www.monumentos.gov.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Évora


















Praça do Giraldo | A história do centro de Évora - VisitEvora


Em Évora, todos os caminhos vão dar à Praça do Giraldo. Sempre foi assim desde a sua construção, em




www.visitevora.net


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Ponta Delgada, Sao Miguel:


----------



## sanchopensa (11 mo ago)

Lovely photos!
Please, be free to post photos of underrated places in Southern Portugal + the islands here: Most underrated locations in Southern Spain and Portugal Thanks!


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Évora


















Private Evora Tour from Algarve | musement


<p>Once the seat of power for Portuguese kings, Evora is a history-rich gem. And you’ll feel like royalty on this tour – it’s exclusively for you and your party. A private driver-guide will point out top sights like the Roman temple, the Gothic cathedral and more, before three-hours of free time...




www.musement.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vau, Portimão


















The most well-known beach in Portimão is Praia da Rocha. It is long, full of bars, restaurants, playgrounds for children and water sports equipment.


The most well-known beach in Portimão is Praia da Rocha. It is long, full of bars, restaurants, playgrounds for children and water sports equipment.




suite49travels.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Resende


















Resende: o que visitar, ver e fazer num roteiro de 2 dias


Visitar Resende é conhecer bem mais que o rio Douro. Vem saber todas as dicas neste artigo completo com roteiro para 2 dias pelo município.




www.impulsiveaddiction.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila Verde


















Vila Verde | O que visitar, ver e fazer em roteiro de 2 dias?


Visitar Vila Verde é conhecer um dos municípios menos procurados no Minho, já que tem concorrência de grande nível nos arredores, com Braga, Ponte de Lima e




www.impulsiveaddiction.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Monção


















Monção | O que visitar, ver e fazer no "berço do Alvarinho"?


Monção fica na fabulosa região demarcada dos vinhos verdes. É, em conjunto com Melgaço, a região de produção do vinho Alvarinho, e o Palácio da Brejoeira




www.impulsiveaddiction.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Mértola



















Mértola | O que visitar e fazer? + Minas de São Domingos


Roteiro Completo com tudo o que visitar em Mértola e no Parque Natural do Vale do Guadiana, incluindo o Pulo do Lobo e a extraordinária Mina de São Domingos.




www.impulsiveaddiction.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ponte de Lima


















Ponte de Lima | O que visitar, ver e fazer? Roteiro 4 dias


Queres saber o que visitar em Ponte de Lima, no centro, nos arredores e na região da Mesa dos 4 Abades? Neste artigo tens todos os principais destaques.




www.impulsiveaddiction.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Barcelos


















Barcelos | O que visitar, ver e fazer? Roteiro até 3 dias


Queres saber tudo o que fazer em Barcelos para uma escapadinha no norte de Portugal? Neste artigo vou indicar-te diversos pontos turísticos a não perder!




www.impulsiveaddiction.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Estremoz


















Estremoz e Evoramonte (Alentejo) | O que visitar e fazer?


Queres saber o que visitar em Estremoz, incluindo Evoramonte e Veiros? Neste artigo tens as melhores sugestões para percorrer a Rota do Mármore no Alentejo.




www.impulsiveaddiction.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila Viçosa


















Vila Viçosa (Alentejo) | O que visitar, ver e fazer?


Queres saber o que visitar em Vila Viçosa, a princesa do Alentejo? Neste artigo tenho todas as recomendações para que o faças da melhor forma e ao teu ritmo.




www.impulsiveaddiction.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alandroal


















Alandroal (Alentejo) | O que visitar, ver e fazer? 2 dias


Vais visitar o Alandroal? Queres saber o que ver e fazer neste pedaço do Alentejo? Tenho 17 pontos turísticos deste município para te apresentar neste artigo.




www.impulsiveaddiction.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

VRSA, Algarve


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sortelha


















Sortelha, una visita a las aldeas históricas de Portugal (3/12) / Sortelha, Sabugal (Guarda, Portugal)


Blog sobre fotografía, viajes y turismo / I write about photography, travel and tourism.




ciudad-dormida.blogspot.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alandroal


















Alandroal (Alentejo) | O que visitar, ver e fazer? 2 dias


Vais visitar o Alandroal? Queres saber o que ver e fazer neste pedaço do Alentejo? Tenho 17 pontos turísticos deste município para te apresentar neste artigo.




www.impulsiveaddiction.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa















Parque das Nações


Bem vindo ao Portal do Parque das Nações - Lisboa, descobre a arte, arquitetura, jardins, transportes, restaurantes, bares, hoteis, eventos e muito mais.




www.portaldasnacoes.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Salema


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Ponta Delgada on Sao Miguel:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Lagoa do Fogo caldera on Sao Miguel


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Braga















We Braga: Tudo o que precisas de saber sobre Braga!


Os melhores locais a visitar, eventos, restaurantes, cafés, bares, hostels e lojas que podes encontrar na cidade de Braga.




webraga.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra















News - greenering.eu







www.greenering.eu


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Amarante


















O que fazer em Amarante - Portugal - Viagens e Caminhos


Guia de turismo em Amarante. Veja o que fazer na cidade, principais pontos turísticos, dicas de como chegar e onde ficar.




www.viagensecaminhos.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Dornes



















Dornes: o que visitar, ver e fazer na Península dos Templários - VagaMundos


Visitar Dornes | Aldeia Ribeirinha - 7 Maravilhas de Portugal: roteiro com o que visitar em Dornes, Terra de Templários. Pontos de interesse, mapa, onde ficar, onde comer e dicas de viagem




www.vagamundos.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Marvão


















Marvão, het onneembare fort van de Alentejo


Marvão ligt op een heuveltop op 860 m boven de zeespiegel, zo'n 400 m hoger dan alle nabijgelegen punten van het Natuurpark São Mamede. Het fantastische uitzicht vanaf de top slaat vandaag de dag heel wat toeristen met verstomming, maar in het verleden was zo'n weids uitzicht vooral zeer nuttig...




www.itinari.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Luz


















La Praia da Luz : notre guide pour les amateurs de plage


Alors qu’elle était autrefois un petit village de pêcheurs, la Praia da Luz est aujourd’hui l’une des stations balnéaires les plus populaires (mais aussi...




www.iberian-escapes.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Chaves


















Cidade de Chaves - Centro histórico e um apontamento


Esta moda da risca a meio com o carreiro no centro da rua, pode ser agradável à vista, para alguns, pessoalmente até nem gosto e não me convence, principalmente quando se trata de ruas essencialmente pedonais em que o chão existe para se andar sobre ele...




chaves.blogs.sapo.pt


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Ribeira Grande, Sao Miguel (Azores)


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Ribeira Grande, Sao Miguel (Azores)


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Geopark Estrela


















Associação Geopark Estrela


Website - Associação Geopark Estrela




www.geoparkestrela.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Tomar












http://www.aworldofflophouses.com/project/tomar-portugal/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto de Mós


















Castelo de Porto de Mós | Projetos Love Tiles | Love Tiles


Pesquise na lista de projetos Love Tiles aplicações de pavimentos e revestimentos cerâmicos em Monoporosa, Porcelânico Esmaltado e Porcelânico Pasta Corada. Faça aqui a pesquisa de projetos por coleção e tipologia.




lovetiles.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Praça da República, Elvas


















Elvas (Alentejo) o que Visitar - 2023- Roteiro


A atraente Elvas, a leste 40 km de Estremoz, foi dos mais importantes postos fronteiriços de Portugal e resposta à fortaleza espanhola de Badajoz...




discoverportugal2day.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina


















Costa Vicentina: O que Visitar no Litoral Alentejano – Saber Viajar


Queres conhecer o Parque Natural do Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina? Neste guia partilho: roteiro, o que ver e fazer, trilhos, melhores praias, quando visitar e dicas de viagem.




saberviajar.pt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Lisbon*


Ponte 25 de Abril & Tejo River at Sunset, Lisbon, Portugal by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Tourist enjoying the fumaroles in the Furnas caldera on Sao Miguel:


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Bragança


















Bragança em Portugal: saiba tudo sobre morar e visitar a cidade


Quer conhecer Bragança em Portugal? Conheça sua história, principais pontos turísticos e saiba se é um bom lugar para morar.




www.eurodicas.com.br


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santo Tirso












https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santo_Tirso


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sagres


















Surf Road Trip Portugal | The Surf Tribe


Embark on a surf road trip in the South of Portugal on a surf house on wheels. Surf along the Alentejo and Algarve in the beautiful Costa Vicentina. For intermediate surfers looking to score fun waves from Sines to Lagos.




www.thesurftribe.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santa Maria da Feira


















Câmara de Santa Maria da Feira autoriza mais e maiores esplanadas






cm-feira.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alentejo















Visitalentejo Caiado de Fresco - Turismo do Alentejo


Website oficial do Turismo do Alentejo, no sul de Portugal. Todas as informações para umas férias inesquecíveis




www.visitalentejo.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ponte da Barca


















Panoramic in Ponte da Barca, Portugal


Panoramic in Ponte da Barca, Portugal



www.gettyimages.ae


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto


















Visit Porto







visitporto.travel


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alqueva


















Alqueva - Um roteiro no coração do Alentejo | Break Free Adventours


Há muito que o Alentejo ultrapassou o Algarve na escolha de muitos portugueses para o seu destino de férias. A beleza da costa vicentina...




www.breakfreeadventours.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve


















Vila Real de Santo António celebra 34 anos de elevação a cidade - Postal do Algarve


As comemorações têm lugar na Praça Marquês de Pombal, frente aos Paços do Concelho, às 10:00.




postal.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santa Cruz


















Os melhores Restaurantes em Torres Vedras para conheceres


Estás à procura de restaurantes em torres vedras? Fizemos uma lista onde reúne os melhores restaurantes em torres vedras aqui.




solteiroscontracasados.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa


















Estação Gare do Oriente (Lisboa) - ATUALIZADO 2022 O que saber antes de ir - Sobre o que as pessoas estão falando - Tripadvisor







www.tripadvisor.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alentejo 


















André Barragon


Explore André Barragon’s 38,718 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Unhais da Serra


















Praia de Unhais da Serra - uma correnteza de piscinas naturais


Na praia fluvial de Unhais da Serra sentimos o abraço da Estrela. O cenário de fundo são as enormes encostas da serra por onde desce a ribeira que logo ...




viagens.sapo.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Mértola


















Festas da Vila, em Mértola, com cartaz “fechado” - Correio Alentejo


Está “fechado” o cartaz das Festas da Vila, em Mértola, que regressam em junho à “vila museu” após dois anos de ausência devido à Covid-19 para assinalar os




correioalentejo.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Serpa


















André Barragon


Explore André Barragon’s 38,718 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra












https://www.tripadvisor.com.br/Attractions-g3856611-Activities-Coimbra_District_Central_Portugal.html


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Alcobaça


















Câmara Municipal de Alcobaça destaca trabalho meritório da DGPC no Mosteiro de Alcobaça


A Câmara Municipal de Alcobaça sublinha que se encontra a decorrer um concurso ...




www.cm-alcobaca.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Albufeira


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vilamoura















Vilamoura World isn't Just a Resort, it's the Best of Portugal in One Place | Ireland Portugal Business Network


Situated in the south of Portugal is one of the largest resorts in Europe. Vilamoura world is a 1,700-hectare estate originally designed in the 1960s by a Floridian group called EDSA.




www.ireland-portugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Costa Vicentina


















Roadtrip por el Alentejo Litoral: el paraíso de los surferos


Portugal guarda muchos secretos, pero quizá uno de los mayores sea el Alentejo Litoral, muy conocido por los amantes del surf.




www.traveler.es


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila Flor













Vila Flor - Vale do Tua


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Amarante












Feira à Moda Antiga leva Amarante aos anos 30


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Geopark Estrela


















Associação Geopark Estrela


Website - Associação Geopark Estrela




www.geoparkestrela.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila Viçosa


















10 razões para visitar Vila Viçosa, a “princesa do Alentejo”


É conhecida como a “princesa do Alentejo”, pelo seu vasto e importante património. Vila Viçosa, no distrito de Évora, é uma autêntica vila-museu, que guarda algumas das mais belas relíquias da História de Portugal, contada pelas igrejas, conventos, palácios, museus e pelas próprias ruas e gentes.




www.escapadarural.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra


















Coimbra


Se “Coimbra é uma lição”, como diz a popular canção, será em primeiro lugar uma lição de História de Portugal. Aqui estão sepultados D. Afonso Henriques e D. Sancho I, primeiros reis da coroa portuguesa.




www.centerofportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Manteigas


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Odemira


















Praia da Zambujeira do Mar


Eleita a “Melhor Praia Urbana” nas 7 Maravilhas Praias de Portugal 2012, é um dos destinos turísticos mais procurados da zona. Várias gerações ...




turismo.cm-odemira.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa


















Lisbon, Portugal Travel Guide | Inspirato


I’m a happy member of Inspirato. You could be too! Check them out with my referral link. Where will you go next?




www.inspirato.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ericeira


















Top 6 surf spots in Ericeira, Portugal - Lapoint Surf camps







www.lapointcamps.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santiago do Cacem












Redirecting


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guimaraes















Guimarães - o que visitar


Visitar Guimarães é abraçar a identidade nacional, tal como as muralhas abraçam um centro histórico repleto de encantos e de história. "Aqui nasceu Portugal". Bastam três palavras para sentirmos o peso do glorioso passado histórico de Guimarães, a cidade-berço que se rebelou contra Espanha, que...




carlomonteiro.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Nazaré















Câmara Municipal da Nazaré


Sítio oficial da Câmara Municipal da Nazaré. Informação sobre o município, composição e atividades. Inclui uma agenda de eventos no concelho.




www.cm-nazare.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra


















VISIT | Biblioteca Joanina


A Casa da Livraria foi construída ente 1717 e 1728, tendo recebido os primeiros livros somente depois de 1750




visituc.uc.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Praça da República, Elvas


















Elvas - Itinerario Accesible | www.visitportugal.com


Elvas, al ser la mayor fortificación abaluartada del mundo, ha tenido a lo largo de la historia un papel importante en la defensa de la frontera de Portugal, lo que justifica que haya sido elegida Patrimonio de la Humanidad. Las murallas de distintas épocas y las curiosas fortificaciones en...




www.visitportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve


















Carvoeiro - Portugal: Praias, pontos turísticos e dicas de Lagoa, Algarve - Viagens e Caminhos


Guia de Carvoeiro e Lagoa, no Algarve. Conheça todas as praias e atrações. Saiba quando ir, como chegar e o onde ficar neste belo destino de Portugal.




www.viagensecaminhos.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Sesimbra


















Visit Sesimbra - Câmara Municipal de Sesimbra


Destinado à promoção do Turismo de Sesimbra, este website reúne os principais pontos de interesse do município e as suas principais experiências.




www.visitsesimbra.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vila Real












https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viaduto_do_Corgo


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Elvas












Turismo em Elvas, Portugal


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Setúbal


















Serra da Arrábida - Portugal - Viagens e Caminhos


A Serra da Arrábida é um parque natural repleto de belas paisagens. Saiba o que fazer na serra e conheça as praias paradisíacas aos pés da serra.




www.viagensecaminhos.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lamego


















Mapa da Cidade de Lamego


Site Oficial do Município de Lamego




www.cm-lamego.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santa Maria da Feira


















2023: O que fazer em Santa Maria da Feira - OS 10 MELHORES pontos turísticos - Tripadvisor


O que fazer em Santa Maria da Feira: No Tripadvisor, veja as 9.223 dicas dos viajantes e fotos das 26 coisas para fazer quando você estiver em Santa Maria da Feira.




www.tripadvisor.com.br


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa















Lisboa OFFICIAL Site







www.visitlisboa.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Aljezur


















Aljezur - Portugal: Praias, atrações e dicas - Viagens e Caminhos


Aljezur é um destino da costa ocidental do Algarve, em Portugal. Conheça as praias, saiba o que fazer, como chegar e onde ficar.




www.viagensecaminhos.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Ericeira


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Caldas da Rainha


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Quinta dos Frades, Folgosa









source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Barcelos









source


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Albufeira


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Cerveira


















Visita Vila Nova de Cerveira: scopri il meglio di Vila Nova de Cerveira, Distretto di Viana do Castelo, nel 2023 | Viaggia con Expedia


Scopri gli angoli più belli di Vila Nova de Cerveira! Dalle attrazioni più gettonate alle gemme nascoste, avrai solo l’imbarazzo della scelta tra una miriade di attività.




www.expedia.it


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Mesão Frio









source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Mesão Frio









source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Douro Valley









source


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lagos













https://www.cm-lagos.pt/


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Esposende















CM Esposende


Informação sobre o município, composição e atividades da Câmara Municipal de Esposende. Inclui uma agenda das atividades do concelho.




www.municipio.esposende.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Tavira















Câmara Municipal de Tavira - Município de Tavira


Bem vindo ao Município de Tavira. Aqui encontra todas as informações relativas à Câmara Municipal e à cidade de Tavira, desde contactos a documentos




cm-tavira.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Rio Maior


















Como chegar Turismo Rio Maior






www.turismoriomaior.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Estrela Natural Park 
(destroyed by wildfires this summer)


















Associação Geopark Estrela


Website - Associação Geopark Estrela




www.geoparkestrela.pt


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Faias de São Lourenço, Manteigas









source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Penedono









source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Pinhão bridge









source


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Pinhão train station
























source


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Amarante


















Página Inicial | Portal do Município de Amarante


Página Inicial




www.cm-amarante.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Salema












https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praia_da_Salema


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Gerês









Hotel no Gerês? Reserve no Website Oficial da Pousada Gerês!


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Largo do Carmo, Lisboa















Lisboa


Saiba como é gerido e organizado o município de Lisboa, a sua estratégia e ação governativa. Encontre todos os serviços e procedimentos, informações administrativas, e os canais de comunicação com a Câmara Municipal de Lisboa. Notícias e eventos da cidade.



www.lisboa.pt


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Santarém










Castelo de Almourol reabre no dia 6 de abril | Jornal O Templário


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa












https://www.nit.pt/comida/restaurantes/10-sitios-obrigatorios-para-parar-comer-e-beber-na-almirante-reis


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Madeira island















Site oficial do Turismo da Madeira


Bem-vindo ao site oficial do Turismo da Madeira. Descubra onde dormir, o que fazer, as levadas e os eventos que a Madeira e o Porto Santo têm para oferecer




www.visitmadeira.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Albufeira (Olhos de Água)


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Santarém












Santarém, Portugal


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra












https://www.cm-coimbra.pt/areas/visitar


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Monsanto










Monsanto | Beira Baixa


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Elvas










Elvas - Itinerário Acessível | www.visitportugal.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Monchique


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Lisboa


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto 


















A Guide to Porto Cathedral (Sé do Porto) | Ulysses Travel


Perched on a hill overlooking the Douro, the Porto Cathedral (Sé do Porto) is one of the most iconic monuments in the "Northern Capital"!




www.ulysses.travel


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Olhao 


















Olhao Guide - Tours In Algarve


Enjoy this Olhao guide, made by locals for whoever is visiting this amazing city in 2021, visit the Ria Formosa Islands, Markets or enjoy the local




toursinalgarve.com


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Caminha


















Turismo e viagem para Caminha 2022 - Férias em Caminha - Tripadvisor


Turismo em Caminha: Com 8.928 dicas, avaliações e comentários, o Tripadvisor é o centro de informações para turismo em Caminha.




www.tripadvisor.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Vilar de Mouros


















Praia fluvial das Azenhas/Vilar de Mouros ganha Bandeira Azul


A praia fluvial das Azenhas, em Vilar de Mouros, no concelho de Caminha é a nova entrada na lista de praias fluviais que, este ano, […]




radiogeice.com


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Montemor-o-Velho










Bem-vindos ao Castelo Mágico de Montemor-o-Velho


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Loulé















Mercado de Loulé







www.lcglobal.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viana


















Olhar Viana do Castelo


Blogue de notícias, atualidades e curiosidades acerca da cidade de Viana do Castelo, Portugal.




www.olharvianadocastelo.pt


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Ilha da Madeira










Piscinas do Porto Moniz


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Covilhã 















Município da Covilhã







www.cm-covilha.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Évora 















Évora Candidata a Capital Europeia da Cultura 2027







arquivo2020.cm-evora.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Tavira















Câmara Municipal de Tavira - Município de Tavira


Bem vindo ao Município de Tavira. Aqui encontra todas as informações relativas à Câmara Municipal e à cidade de Tavira, desde contactos a documentos




cm-tavira.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Guarda















Sé Catedral da Guarda - CORREIO da GUARDA


Notícias da Guarda e região | Reportagem | Crónicas | Entrevistas | Apontamentos | Registos




correiodaguarda.blogs.sapo.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Algarve


















O guia de Visita para Tavira


Com origens que datam desde a Idade do Bronze, Tavira é uma das mais belas cidades do Algarve. Localizada nas margens do Rio Gilão e a apenas 40 minutos...




www.iberian-escapes.com


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Portas de Rodão










https://beirabaixatour.pt/home/st_tour/natural-monument-of-the-portas-de-rodao/


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Numão










Castelo e Vila Muralhada de Numão - Direção Regional de Cultura do Norte


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Praia da Arrifana










Surf Praia Arrifana - Surf Guide Algarve


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Braga












https://www.cm-braga.pt/pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Viseu


















Município de Viseu - Câmara Municipal de Viseu


Bem-vinda/o ao portal web do Município de Viseu!




cm-viseu.pt


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra


















Câmara Municipal de Coimbra


enjoy life. enjoy coimbra




www.cm-coimbra.pt


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Cascais, 12.2022*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Cascais, 12.2022*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Cascais, 12.2022*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Lisboa 12.2022*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Lisboa 12.2022*


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Porto


















Batalha Centro de Cinema


Um lugar onde se exibe, pensa e celebra cinema.




www.batalhacentrodecinema.pt


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Chão da Ribeira, Ilha da Madeira










Chao da Ribeira Seixal


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Albufeira


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Coimbra


















Câmara Municipal de Coimbra


enjoy life. enjoy coimbra




www.cm-coimbra.pt


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Silves










Silves: The #1 Guide to The Most Beautiful Town of the Algarve


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Setubal 












https://www.mun-setubal.pt/


----------

